# Halios - New 2013 Collection.



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

New interesting models from Halios, as promised Jason shared with us some drawings:-!, just saw them on his Facebook page so i took the liberty to post them here.
Looks like we've three winners here and another job well done from Jason.|>
What do you guys think?

Note: Not ETA movements available anymore.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

The DELFIN looks really good! I hope its at least 14mm thick!


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I actually quite like the Tropik. Nice smaller size too.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Delfin looks good .. And formidable at 44mm !
Good Job ..


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

I am ready to see the complete watches now........


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

All three look great. Pair that with Jason's service and we've got three more winners here


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting this preview vokotin. It was thoughtful of you and helpful for us to be able to see the new lineup.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Looks like I may be buying two watches this year! I hope he can keep the Tropik under 12mm thick and the Delfin under 14mm. Great looking concepts!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, thank you! I loved the Bluering, which was quickly selling out just as I was really getting into watches. I like the Laguna but fell the flat crystal doesn't jive with the vintage, compressor style case. And the Puck is just too big. 

The Tropik? 41mm, vintage domed sapphire, ceramic bezel, 9015! Oh crap - I'm going to have to sell something (a watch, a kidney...). Where do I sign up?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the look and size of the Tropik case.


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting. Especially the Tropik and Delfin, hope to see some pictures unravel soon.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting.

The CAD drawing and specs of the Delfin has my attention. :-!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

DPflaumer said:


> I actually quite like the Tropik. Nice smaller size too.


Ditto. Looking forward to seeing more of both the Tropiks. I'm glad to see micros doing some smaller dive watches.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Delfin looks to be a winner in my book. Can't wait for the updates.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice drawings. I too missed out on the Bluering and wish I was paying closer attention back then. Tuned in now.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 to all the above re size. This is exactly what I've been waiting and waiting for. 41mm is absolutely perfect for smaller wrists or those that believe watch sizes trend like baggy vs. skinny jeans. I also love watches with highly domed or vintage domed sapphire crystals. Add Halios aesthetics and Jason's good sense and I don't see how this can go wrong. I'm going to have to flip something or convince my better half that I need yet another watch - "no, but this one is different, it's not like the others, and it's a limited run, I'll do the dishes for five years..."


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

After i saw the drawings... i must confess it, the Tropik suddenly caught my attention since it's case shape reminds me the Bluering which i love by the way, perfect diameter, perfect thickness which i bet will be not over 12mm, short L2L, vintage look and last but not least not whopping WR. 
WOW!! can't wait to see the glossy dial with applied indices.
I'm not a bronze fan so, the Tropik B it's not for me out of question.
The Delfin is very very interesting as well, guys.. we've a great passionate designer here, Jason deserves all the best IMO.
By the way, not official confirmation yet but looks like both Puck and Laguna are destined to be replaced by these new models.


----------



## DNT (Feb 7, 2012)

Great designs. Tropik looks like a gem.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you very much for posting these drawings, the Delfin looks like a winner for sure. It looks like Jason and crew are going to be hitting three more home run's with these ones.
I'll be looking forward to seeing the finished versions (my cheque book may not).
If indeed, the Laguna and Puck will be replaced by these new models, I'm a happy camper that a Laguna and DLC Puck are sitting in my watch box (my cheque book wasn't).


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh yeah love this case cant wait to see more, a possible new customer. : )


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Very interesting, esp the Tropik. Jason's watches are top notch so anxiously looking forward to more details ...


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Love the Tropik... uniqueness, ceramic dial and modest size. Perfect!


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I have owned all of Jason's offerings except the Laguna, and I will say TOP NOTCH. He is by far and away the nicest person to deal with. Now the hardest part of the whole process is the wait... UGHHHH


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

That DELFIN would be a great candidate for a ceramic bezel insert as well. Is doesn't indicate that that's the plan, though, I read it as carved (I'm guessing just ss). If that were done (ceramic inlay), this would be a pretty sure-buy for me.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Terrific. All seem to have great promise. 

- Designs: very nice and sensible, reasonable lug-to-lug distance and WR rating. And Tropik is a good size for almost everyone.

- Names: very cool also. Delfin - the first Russian battle submarine, and a play of Dolphin. Tropik - a nod to Laguna and beautiful places we'd all long for in these dark winter months.

I hope that Tropik will have a blue dial; maybe Caribbean blue?


----------



## HJR (Jun 30, 2009)

The Tropik with a Laguna-esque dial would be great! Cannot wait to see the final products!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Halios always keep things interesting! 

Look forward to see which one will get the generational nod to the Bluering....either case would work.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Very interesting, thanks for posting this Vokotin! While I like big watches, it's interesting to see something with more reasonable proportions, meaning that for regular wrists (7,5'' and less) it will be a nice fit. I like the Tropic a lot, fix bezel divers are nice and I have plenty of divers with rotating bezel anyway. I'm just not sure I understand the alloy, aluminium/nickel bronze, can we say it's a bronze case? Sorry I'm no metallurgist. 

Will keep an eye on these for sure.


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

41mm is too small for my taste, i normally choose 44mm, 15-16mm thickness case


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

DM71 said:


> Very interesting, thanks for posting this Vokotin! While I like big watches, it's interesting to see something with more reasonable proportions, meaning that for regular wrists (7,5'' and less) it will be a nice fit. I like the Tropic a lot, fix bezel divers are nice and I have plenty of divers with rotating bezel anyway. I'm just not sure I understand the alloy, aluminium/nickel bronze, can we say it's a bronze case? Sorry I'm no metallurgist.
> 
> Will keep an eye on these for sure.


This alloy certainly is different from the typical CuSn8 used. Not sure about how much nickel will be in this, but it would be wise to have a stainless steel case back to prevent allergy issues.



dpioli said:


> 41mm is too small for my taste, i normally choose 44mm, 15-16mm thickness case


The new Delfin will be 44mm. I think for most people the classic 41mm size works well especially for dressy situations. My understanding is that Halios wants to offer something that the average wrist sizes can appreciate. Certainly it's the case with my 6.25". I'll probably be OK with Delfin, but Tropik will likely serve me better.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

vokotin said:


> New interesting models from Halios, as promised Jason shared with us some drawings:-!, just saw them on his Facebook page so i took the liberty to post them here.
> Looks like we've three winners here and another job well done from Jason.|>
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Note: Not ETA movements available anymore.


I already have a bronze watch (Armida A1), so no Tropik B even the fixed bezel looks very cool.
No Tropik also.

But pending of the dial, hands and bezel insert (hope it will be lumed), the Delfin could be my second Halios watch after the Puck.
I am also impatient to get the new top notch 9015 Miyota engine (hence the reason I am on the list for the Raven Deep 44mm).
Wait and see.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

awww looks like Jason had the baby wrists in mind ;-)....no for real can't wait to see dials/etc.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

The Delfin should be interesting.

The Tropic with the spinning bezel is reminiscent of the Bluering. All the folks clamoring that watches have become too large will appreciate its smaller size.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> The new Delfin will be 44mm. I think for most people the classic 41mm size works well especially for dressy situations. My understanding is that Halios wants to offer something that the average wrist sizes can appreciate. Certainly it's the case with my 6.25". *I'll probably be OK with Delfin, but Tropik will likely serve me better.*


Agreed being myself a small wrist guy 6.4-6.5 inch.
The case diameter is not important for me, it's all about L2L and thickness and considering the specs i'm 100% sure that both models would work very well on me but as you already said the Tropik would likely serve me better and since i already own the Puck i'm looking for something more dressy this time.


----------



## Canning Vale (May 30, 2011)

Anyone heard or seen anything on the lug width on the Tropik? Just thinking ahead.


----------



## JFLUX13 (May 11, 2010)

Delfin looks very interesting...


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Very interesting and cool. Glad somebody is putting out more normal sized watches / divers. 41mm is right in my sweet spot, so the Tropic is interesting to me.

Likely too soon to know this but any idea of an estimated price for these? And hopefully there'll be a Tropic with a blue dial. Not sure why but I keep looking at blue dialed watches lately.


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

I see a new Halios in my future. I can't remember now why I sold my Holotype. Miss it.


----------



## MatthieuV (Sep 27, 2012)

As the new owner of a 6.5" wrist (I lost a lot of weight in the past 2 years), I will be watching both Tropiks closely.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

I am already considering the Puck but after seeing a preview of the Delfin I am excited to see more of the design.

Cheers
John


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone heard where the positioning of the crown will be on the tropik?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Jason mentioned on FB that it'll be at 3 o'clock for Tropik - which is fine, as this is not a big watch. 

Also mentioned was that Tropik bronze will have a stainless steel caseback.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting this ManMachine.
Well.. to tell the truth i would have preferred the crown at 4 o'clock like the Bluering since on the Delfin is already located at 3.
Anyway, less important factor for me.
Folks, feel free to keep this thread updated as soon as you have fresh news from Jason.


----------



## Mr. Panerai (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm interested to see how the Delfin turns out. Great looking lineup as usual from Jason.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's a preview of the dial of the bronze Tropik, as shown on FB. Jason is asking for comments there.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

ManMachine said:


> Here's a preview of the dial of the bronze Tropik, as shown on FB. Jason is asking for comments there.
> 
> View attachment 875406


WOW.

Favorites:
1. 3rd top
2. 2nd bottom
3. 1st top


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I think they correspond to pumpkin, mustard, blue, (tobacco) brown, black, and gray. I think the three B will cover most people. 

Jason says about 7 months, pre-order to start soon, deposit 100% refundable due to the long wait. 

This looks quite dressy as expected. I'm waiting to see the regular Tropik, my guess is probably not too different in dial design. Of course with a diving bezel it will look different. Likely available with a leather strap also.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

How much will they cost approximately? I might be in for the regular Tropik as I'm hoping for a more affordable price due to the Miyota 9015 being used instead of ETA movements.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

He said pricing info will be available soon, I guess we stay tuned.


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

Halios just posted these pictures on facebook. Interesting.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

MONVMENTVM said:


> How much will they cost approximately? I might be in for the regular Tropik as I'm hoping for a more affordable price due to the Miyota 9015 being used instead of ETA movements.


What about the 9015 not being the best movement for a dive watch?

This is the complaint I hear the most about the 9015, otherwise a decent movement.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Haven't heard this before why would it not be?



Zenrag said:


> What about the 9015 not being the best movement for a dive watch?
> 
> This is the complaint I hear the most about the 9015, otherwise a decent movement.


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

kjw said:


> Halios just posted these pictures on facebook. Interesting.


I like those dials, especially the orange and blue.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

primerak said:


> Haven't heard this before why would it not be?


Apparently, it does not have the same anti-magnetic properties as other diving movements, although it is a much smoother movement compared to 8215.

On some of my divers they have a "steel cage" to eliminate issues with magnetism (a la Aquadive Bathyscaphe 300 SS).


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

These two Tropik SS pics were just posted on Facebook...


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Thought I might be in for the Tropik B until I saw that ^^

Now I'm worried about the inevitable Delfin render...


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> These two Tropik SS pics were just posted on Facebook...


Hm I am a bit divided on this one. I love the clean look but in those renders the insert looks really glossy, which I suppose it could be since it is ceramic.


----------



## amleto (Jan 8, 2012)

tropik looks very inviting...


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Very excited about the Tropik SS, that sapphire (or ceramic) bezel looks fantastic. The case isn't too shaby either. This is going to be my first micro.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

If I had to guess I'd say it were sapphire, but I suppose there's no way to tell for sure without confirmation from Jason.

Definitely a fan of the dressier look and smaller size of the Tropik.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

As noted on page 1, it's Ceramic bezel insert. 

Very nice and clean, suitable for the intended purpose of a dressy diver, although I kinda wish for a bit for flair with the indices/hands design. Hope to see a blue one.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

It is ceramic and lumed . Some of the specs are in OP's post.







'ed by ManMachine


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

This might be my first Halios.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

very nice, lumed ceramic/sapphire, applied indices, comfortable size for most, good mov't and clean functional bezel.....oh and a nice vintage domed sapphire crystal = winner in my book...oh and unlike most companies Jason knows how to size his minute and seconds hand(s) so that they reach the indices


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't wait to see more. Both cases look great although the Delfin has my interest.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!

I hope that the glossy-ness comes through when Jason produces it. Btw.... if you want this to be your 'first' micro... you'll probably have to be extremely quick on the trigger!


----------



## Dookie (Apr 10, 2007)

Halios is undoubtedly the minimalist microbrand. Sometimes less is better i guess, i like the tropik with the bezel most, but i'll wait for a production model pic before i commit. i have a blue puck i like which i'm also selling, halios makes very nice watch but sometimes too minimal imo. b-)


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

I am now three weeks into ownership of a blue dial DLC Puck. Despite the lugs, I have managed to mount it on a black Nato strap. Let me tell you it looks completely badass on my wrist! b-)

I have arrived at the opinion that Halios is perhaps the most refined in its designs of the micro brands out there. For frame of reference, I own a Benarus, Raven, several Lum-Tecs, a Stowa and an Armida. Of all of them, only the Halios really rivals the Stowa for finish and the design is highly refined and well executed. Even down to the branding, "Halios" is a killer moniker and the three crescent logo is interesting and attractive. I realize the Puck is not everyones cup of tea, but the applied indices and the way the bezel mirrors the index ring so well just gives the impression of a gifted designer putting forth a very carefully thought out watch. Furthermore, Jason's designs have been very original. That is tough to do when you are talking about something as commonplace as a wrist watch and micro brands which often use catalog cases.

This leaves me with a tough choice. I've been turned on by the Blue Laguna lately, but that SS Tropik does look exceptional (two bronzes already, don't need a third one and the Delfin rendering looks a bit too much like another Sub homage). Since both of those watches would fill the same space in my watch box, I am only looking for one. What to do? What to do? :think:


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

freight dog said:


> I am now three weeks into ownership of a blue dial DLC Puck. Despite the lugs, I have managed to mount it on a black Nato strap. Let me tell you it looks completely badass on my wrist! b-)
> 
> I have arrived at the opinion that Halios is perhaps the most refined in its designs of the micro brands out there. For frame of reference, I own a Benarus, Raven, several Lum-Tecs, a Stowa and an Armida. Of all of them, only the Halios really rivals the Stowa for finish and the design is highly refined and well executed. Even down to the branding, "Halios" is a killer moniker and the three crescent logo is interesting and attractive. I realize the Puck is not everyones cup of tea, but the applied indices and the way the bezel mirrors the index ring so well just gives the impression of a gifted designer putting forth a very carefully thought out watch. Furthermore, Jason's designs have been very original. That is tough to do when you are talking about something as commonplace as a wrist watch and micro brands which often use catalog cases.


+2!!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

It looks AWESOME!!
What to say.. perfect dial Halios-style with no cluttering, very clean, the glossy ceramic insert adds a quality touch as well, LOVE IT!!
Waiting to see the Delfin now, by the way outstanding job from Jason.. not easy nowadays put on the market unique divers.
I'm in for sure!!



gshock626 said:


> These two Tropik SS pics were just posted on Facebook...
> View attachment 878173
> 
> View attachment 878174


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn it looks incredibly awesome.

If I had one thing to criticize, it would be the little to large "HALIOS" writing and missing logo on the dial. I think their logo looks good and it does so on the dials of their other watches, so why is it missing here?


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> As noted on page 1, it's Ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> Very nice and clean, suitable for the intended purpose of a dressy diver, although I kinda wish for a bit for flair with the indices/hands design. Hope to see a blue one.


That's what I get for not putting in my due diligence.

Regardless, I'm very much looking forward to the Tropik as well as the other two new offerings from Jason.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Love the looks of the Tropik ss. Got nothing to complain about. Hopefully it'll come with a nice bracelet. I'm looking for a dressy diver and this has got my full attention.


----------



## Robbi Laurenson (Jul 17, 2012)

+1. This is hitting all the right buttons for me. Do a GMT with 24h bezel like this please. It would be stellar.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

freight dog said:


> I am now three weeks into ownership of a blue dial DLC Puck. Despite the lugs, I have managed to mount it on a black Nato strap. Let me tell you it looks completely badass on my wrist! b-)
> 
> I have arrived at the opinion that Halios is perhaps the most refined in its designs of the micro brands out there. For frame of reference, I own a Benarus, Raven, several Lum-Tecs, a Stowa and an Armida. Of all of them, only the Halios really rivals the Stowa for finish and the design is highly refined and well executed. Even down to the branding, "Halios" is a killer moniker and the three crescent logo is interesting and attractive. I realize the Puck is not everyones cup of tea, but the applied indices and the way the bezel mirrors the index ring so well just gives the impression of a gifted designer putting forth a very carefully thought out watch. Furthermore, Jason's designs have been very original. That is tough to do when you are talking about something as commonplace as a wrist watch and micro brands which often use catalog cases.
> 
> This leaves me with a tough choice. I've been turned on by the Blue Laguna lately, but that SS Tropik does look exceptional (two bronzes already, don't need a third one and the Delfin rendering looks a bit too much like another Sub homage). Since both of those watches would fill the same space in my watch box, I am only looking for one. What to do? What to do? :think:


Ok wait one here... You have so many positive things to say and no photos!:-s ;-) Now you comment on the logo is timely in that I have been thinking what the name and the logo symbolize... The logo itself looks like a stylized sun. Anyone know?

As for the watch itself and the quality I hope to find out for Christmas.

Cheers
John


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

cooperj said:


> Ok wait one here... You have so many positive things to say and no photos!:-s ;-) Now you comment on the logo is timely in that I have been thinking what the name and the logo symbolize... The logo itself looks like a stylized sun. Anyone know?
> 
> As for the watch itself and the quality I hope to find out for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Photos are posted in the thread. You just need to look.

The logo is likely for a sun: Helios (greek for sun).

Also, I don't think this will be released for Christmas. Jason has put these as 2013 models and likely lead time is longer than just for Christmas.

Cheers!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

cooperj said:


> Ok wait one here... You have so many positive things to say and no photos!:-s ;-) Now you comment on the logo is timely in that I have been thinking what the name and the logo symbolize... The logo itself looks like a stylized sun. Anyone know?
> 
> As for the watch itself and the quality I hope to find out for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Jason has confirmed in his reply to my email that it may takes about 7 months to release Tropik SS, and he's trying to make it under $700.

I also prefer the Halios logo on the dial as in Laguna.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree the 3 moon logo is terrific and should be there. It adds a lot to the design. In some angles the logo looks like an interesting frowning face (2 eyes and a mouth).

My guess is this may not be the final design and could be subject to changes? It seems Jason hasn't finalized the dial color for the bronze. 

By the way I love my blue Laguna and will always keep it. The color however is hard to photo indoor. Good thing there are enough outstanding photos on the board.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies... I should have been more specific as The photos I wanted to see we're the puck that was mentioned since that is a cool watch!

cheers
John


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

ManMachine said:


> Here's a preview of the dial of the bronze Tropik, as shown on FB. Jason is asking for comments there.
> 
> View attachment 875406


The hands are very classy. As a professional desk diver, I often have little use for a rotating bezel (burnt pizza notwithstanding), but I like to know that my watch is spec'd for higher tolerance of activities.  Nice.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

cooperj said:


> Thanks for the replies... I should have been more specific as The photos I wanted to see we're the puck that was mentioned since that is a cool watch!
> 
> cheers
> John


Picture of the blue puck can be found here:

HALIOS 1000M (Stainless Steel Finish) | HALIOS Vancouver - Dive + Sport Watches


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

IMHO, I don't see a place for the logo. Should this be my 1st Halios, I would of course miss it, but there is a definite sophistication in a Halios "dress diver" leaving the logo off. I see where Halios is going with this. Very cool! In fact, I wouldn't mind the depth rating left off, as long as it was noted on the case back.

RD


----------



## HJR (Jun 30, 2009)

Loving the Tropik, but in the newest image the bezel appears to be at a "bevel", for lack of a better word, while in the original image it appeared to be flat in profile, like say the Vintage Omega SM300. I for one think that a flat-profiled bezel would really enhance the domed crystal. Either way it is a winner, but I think a flat-profile would be moreso!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> IMHO, I don't see a place for the logo. Should this be my 1st Halios, I would of course miss it, but there is a definite sophistication in a Halios "dress diver" leaving the logo off. I see where Halios is going with this. Very cool! In fact, I wouldn't mind the depth rating left off, as long as it was noted on the case back.
> 
> RD


I consider the logo a big asset / design feature of Halios watches. Not many watch companies have good looking and unique logos - some of the biggest watch companies can't come up with one (Seiko, Citizen, Casio), and it's rare for micro brands too (popular ones like Helson, Armida don't have one).


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> IMHO, I don't see a place for the logo. Should this be my 1st Halios, I would of course miss it, but there is a definite sophistication in a Halios "dress diver" leaving the logo off. I see where Halios is going with this. Very cool! In fact, I wouldn't mind the depth rating left off, as long as it was noted on the case back.
> 
> RD


And no coincidence these are his most refined & professional designs so far.

So long as the dials remain as promised, I want a tropik B, unless the dive tropik version has an option without lume on the bezel. Doubtful though.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> And no coincidence these are his most refined & professional designs so far.
> 
> So long as the dials remain as promised, I want a tropik B, unless the dive tropik version has an option without lume on the bezel. Doubtful though.


Thanks for reviving this thread. I've been thinking about this one all weekend, with the drawings up on my screen 

I'm pretty stuck on the SS version. With a lumed bezel, a bit of hybrid "dress diver" perhaps, but with an inky black dial & the marvelous handset that still allows plenty of room for lume, it's quite impressive.

I love the simplicity of the dial text. Totally makes the look, as I think I already said. I hope those dependent on the logo can get past it on this one. Again, I see no place for it. The "Halios" brand name will suffice nicely IMHO

Thanks -- good taste ;-)

RD


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I think it's an unusual decision to leave out the logo. Now the watch looks a bit generic to me. I always like the way Halios does its writing - minimal and small font. Heck, the Bluering doesn't even need the brand name on the dial. 

Can't imagine Rolex skipping on the crown. Can you picture MB and BMW replace their Star and Roundel on the hood with the company names, like Kia?


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

ManMachine said:


> Well, I think it's an unusual decision to leave out the logo. Now the watch looks a bit generic to me. I always like the way Halios does its writing - minimal and small font. Heck, the Bluering doesn't even need the brand name on the dial.
> 
> Can't imagine Rolex skipping on the crown. Can you picture MB and BMW replace their Star and Roundel on the hood with the company names, like Kia?


Rolex and BMW are companies that have been established for multiple decades with name recognition all over the world...Halios is a micro watch company that is what? 5 years old and maybe a few thousand people know about...not exactly an apples to apples comparison but I do see your point in that a good recognizable logo does help build brand recognition


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Still... he's right about it looking more generic that way. I'd also prefer to have their nice logo on the dial and a smaller font for their name.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I see the Tropik B is up for pre-order on Halios web site |>

RD


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

Only gray, green, & brown?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Only gray, green, & brown?


I know, right? What happened to black? Maybe drop a line to Halios & check.

RD


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Just put in my deposit for a brown dial. Now for the fun part!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I am just wondering if the 41 mm will be too small for me. I have several Halios in the collection, but I am thinking that the 41 is just getting a little to small for me (my sweet range is between 42 to 45 mm).

Other than that, the bronze price provided by Jason is really competitive compared to others that are being sold out there....


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Not the same bronze material, so it's hard to know. Without a bezel also makes it more affordable.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> Not the same bronze material, so it's hard to know. Without a bezel also makes it more affordable.


Sure, perhaps this is more of the route that Magrette is taking, but without a bezel, is it going to reduce the cost by 1/2 compared to the manufacturers that use Fullswing designed cases?


----------



## MatthieuV (Sep 27, 2012)

Couldn't resist that brushed gray dial on the Tropik B and pre-ordered it this morning.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> Not the same bronze material, so it's hard to know. Without a bezel also makes it more affordable.


can you expound at all on the difference & practical implications if any, regarding the bronze formulas?

Guess we'll see how much more expensive the diver versions are. Generally I'd rather have one than not,but I'll take the b version.


----------



## DNT (Feb 7, 2012)

I really dig the blue dial Tropik-B. Oh well...


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Really tempted to buy one, but this bronze looks too dressy
No bezel, straight edges or exposed screws to make it more tool like


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

IMHO, I think many are missing the point on the Halios "Tropik" series. I do believe Halios is exercising their right to experiment with creative design. Halios has brought to market some fabulous and unique "tool divers" to suit many dive enthusiasts. The Halios name is held in high esteem & are tried and true!

I see Halios experimenting with something completely different in the new "Tropik" series. I for one am very enthused with this particular model. BTW, I love the "Blue Ring", but never got around to getting one. 

The new for 2013, I do think is a dressier option in a dive watch. Plain & simple. That is the intention. Both the stainless steel & Tropik B have 300m WR. They are sized smaller, the logo has been removed for the creators purpose, yet the product will still be Halios.

I'm sure it's a momentary tangent, that can be embraced, or blasted. Give the company room to stretch out and present new options. It won't be for everybody. It won't fill your desire to mimic previous offerings. Enjoy the Halios you have, and move on if the Tropik is not spec'ed as you would like. I'm sure there's plenty in store for all going forward.

I will get the SS Tropik when available and am looking forward to it. It's gonna be one heck of a smart looking dive watch, and suit a niche I've been looking to fill :-!

Look to the upcoming "Delphin" in 2013 for 44mm etc 

Cheers!

RD


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the general responses have been quite positive. Nobody has blasted the design, and some just wish for a couple of minor things or colors. Jason said it will be 14mm thick with 22mm lugs.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Tropik B preorder faqs posted:

HALIOS WATCHES: Tropik B Early Pre-order

Case diameter: 41mm
Thickness including crystal: 13.5mm
Lug-to-lug: 48mm
Lug width: 22mm

Case material: Bronze
Crown and caseback: Stainless steel
Crystal: Sapphire
Water resistance: 300 metres
Luminous material: BGW9 blue
Dial colours: Tobacco Brown, Olive Green, Brushed Grey

Movement: Japan-made Miyota 9015 automatic winding
Antimagnetic rating: 4800 A/m

Included accessories: Halios x Horween handcrafted leather strap with bronze buckle; wooden presentation box

...


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

I still have to figure the bronze thing out but the Tropik B price seems very very competitive!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Seems like Jason might open a SS Tropik pre-order as well.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

vokotin said:


> Seems like Jason might open a SS Tropik pre-order as well.


Yikes! I hope not just yet. I have too many deposits out as it is, and one coming due very soon :-(

But thanks for the heads up.... I suppose :think:

RD


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Yikes! I hope not just yet. *I have too many deposits out as it is, and one coming due very soon *:-(
> 
> But thanks for the heads up.... I suppose :think:
> 
> RD


Yep, i know what you mean my friend, count me in! :-!


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

>Re: Halios - New 2013 Collection.
>Seems like Jason might open a SS Tropik pre-order as well.
>
Yes! Anxiously waiting for this one.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Submarin3r said:


> Yes! Anxiously waiting for this one.


I don't know where you live, but here in Maine it's a loooooong way to "spring". Be patient, don't agonize, and enjoy winter & watches. A lot changes in 6 months in the life of a WIS :-d

I'm in for the SS Tropik, when the time comes. Actually glad, as a lot going on currently 

RD


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Tropik wax proportions, looking very good! :-!


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> I don't know where you live, but here in Maine it's a loooooong way to "spring". Be patient, don't agonize, and enjoy winter & watches. A lot changes in 6 months in the life of a WIS :-d
> 
> I'm in for the SS Tropik, when the time comes. Actually glad, as a lot going on currently
> 
> RD


I was referring to the SS Tropik preorder. (Edited my original post for clarity)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Submarin3r said:


> I was referring to the SS Tropik preorder. (Edited my original post for clarity)


Oh, I get ya now. I still don't mind if a pre-order option is a ways off, as I'm a bit over extended currently. Too many nice watches appearing at once  I may just go for the wax mock-up (shown above) & hand paint it. :-d

Exciting project to get in on though |> Guess we stand by for further updates.

Thanks

RD


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

It sure does look good, I'll hit the pre order when it comes


vokotin said:


> Tropik wax proportions, looking very good! :-!
> 
> View attachment 899027
> 
> View attachment 899029


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

vokotin said:


> Tropik wax proportions, looking very good! :-!
> 
> View attachment 899027
> 
> View attachment 899029


I want one.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Preordered the Tropik B last night, gonna preorder the SS Tropik when that drops, and probably gonna preorder the Delfin, too. Not good :-/


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

kwiteaboy said:


> Preordered the Tropik B last night, gonna preorder the SS Tropik when that drops, and probably gonna preorder the Delfin, too. Not good :-/


Not good, very good mate! :-! 
As i said weeks ago.. THREE WINNERS there!


----------



## Big Guy (Sep 2, 2012)

Just discovered Halios a few months back, and I thought the Laguna was going to be my first. Might have to change my mind because that green Tropik B is calling to me.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

My first ever pre-order and first bronze. Normally I don't care much for pre-orders, especially before pics of a production model, but I'm a big fan of the fixed bezel and intrigued by the brushed grey dial. I always gravitate towards watches that are not like anything else out there, and this one is unique on many levels.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> I always gravitate towards watches that are not like anything else out there, and this one is unique on many levels.


+1!!
Holotype, Bluering, Laguna, Puck, Tropik, Delfin.
Halios stands for unique and quality divers, kudos to Jason!


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just a heads up: last week we opened the first *European* point of sale (and customer/technical service!) for Halios. I thought it OK to post it here as well, hoping to be of assistance to some old worlders amongst you. You can contact me in Dutch, German, English or even French (but in that case expect English in return).

We hope to support and expand the success of the Halios brand like we did with our other shop (Magrette Timepieces Europe, hence my avatar). We focus on small brands that, like us, want to keep personal contact with our customers. Small brands with real enthusiasts running the company, delivering great value for money and small runs of production.

We will work alongside with Jason to deliver the same products and same level of service that is part of the Halios experience. We will join Jason when there are pre-orders, like with the TropikB. If you are from Europe, hop over to Halios Watches Europe and have a look. We will be happy to help you!

Love the sharing of opinions here and on Facebook! We read along and will join in once in a while as well if you like.

Stephan
Halios Watches Europe
[email protected]


----------



## 2ndeffort (Apr 4, 2011)

Tropik looks good, anybody know when the pre-orders for the SS version will be up? not a big fan of bronze.


----------



## jellytots (Aug 15, 2009)

I second that - hopefully preordering will start soon!

That bezel design on the SS is yummy...



2ndeffort said:


> Tropik looks good, anybody know when the pre-orders for the SS version will be up? not a big fan of bronze.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Is the Tropik Diver going to be available in blue as well?

As far as dressy divers go, this is very close to perfection.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

WnS said:


> As far as dressy divers go, this is very close to perfection.


I like that one a lot! That's gorgeous!


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

WnS said:


> Is the Tropik Diver going to be available in blue as well?
> 
> As far as dressy divers go, this is very close to perfection.


i was considering the bronze, but after seeing this i think it might win, I wish the bronze had a bezel like this one. 
I wonder if it will only be offered in a Black face , maybe the blue that was on the Bluering would be my choice


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Halios is torturing us with these teaser pics. I'm eagerly awaiting the pre-order of the Tropik Diver. It's like they took the Rado D 200m and improved it (killed the sub-second markers and cyclops; added standard lugs for aftermarket straps  ).










Btw, I heard about the Halios Delphin coming even later in 2013 - any specs or pics?


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

WnS said:


> I heard about the Halios Delphin coming even later in 2013 - any specs or pics?


Just go back, first page first post but no real pics yet.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

vokotin said:


> Just go back, first page first post but no real pics yet.


Thanks. Seems too big and toolish for my taste. I'll stick with the Tropik.


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

The Delfin looks the best to me out of the three, I however do wish it came with a swiss movement.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

WJBecker said:


> The Delfin looks the best to me out of the three, I however do wish it came with a swiss movement.


Would you be shocked if some watchmakers claimed the Miyota was BETTER than the ETA?

The Miyota is made with finer tolerances by virtue of modern technology. Computer Aided Design has also helped.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

WJBecker said:


> The Delfin looks the best to me out of the three, I however do wish it came with a swiss movement.


All my ETA watches need regulating currently. I wouldn't get too hung up on the movement. The new Miyota is a top choice, with ETA movements being monopolized, & dwindling for general consumption.

RD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*The way to update a pre-order on a Bronze Watch!*

Update from Jason on the Halios Tropik-B. Just recently sent out to pre-order adoptees.

This is unlike others that are just starting out doing pre-orders on their own bronze watches! This is the way to do business!!!

*SATURDAY, JANUARY 5 2013
TROPIK BRONZE PRE-ORDER - UPDATE #1*

Thank you again for participating in the Tropik Bronze pre-order. This is the first of the updates that you will be receiving on the 5th of every month. Some updates may reveal long-anticipated pictures and others may bring uninspiring notices of delays, but my goal is to keep you up-to-date on our progress and engaged in the development of the Tropik B.

PROTOTYPE
If all goes according to schedule, the Tropik Bronze prototype will be complete in early February. I expect to be able to show you real world pictures of the three dial options at this time as well. If you're still undecided on the dial colour, you can change your choice any time during the pre-order phase, up until the time your watch ships. Being able to see the prototypes "in the metal" will undoubtedly assist you with your decision.

LEATHER STRAPS
The Horween leather hides are in hand and ready to be transformed into straps. The tannery has been at the forefront of the resurging popularity of heritage brands and quality makers, and we can see why: their hides are supple, rich and organic. The straps we make out of them will be gorgeous.

I'll be sending you pictures of the leather hides shortly (hopefully in the next update).

BUCKLES
The bronze buckles will be fabricated here in Vancouver, Canada. We are currently in the prototyping stage, with pictures to follow.

That's it for now, gang. Thank you again - I look forward to your comments and questions!

Regards,

Jason Lim
HALIOS Watches Ltd.​


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Jason's a straight shooter. I have no doubt this preorder will be as stress-free as possible.

Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes please.



lexvil said:


> Looks like I may be buying two watches this year! I hope he can keep the Tropik under 12mm thick and the Delfin under 14mm. Great looking concepts!


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Just came across this by accident and I am glad I did!

At last a bronze under 44mm! Really tempted to put some money down for the pre-order


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the Update Zenrag! :-!

Jason is the Man!


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Halio's latest Facebook post:


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

im waiting to see the bronze "in the metal" before i decide.....i love that case back


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Halio's latest Facebook post:
> 
> View attachment 937347


Nice. It's like it was made for me. I'm a Capricorn, which according to Wikipedia is usually depicted as a goat with a fish's tail, and I reserved #88/100, like the picture. I can't wait!


----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

Nevermind, I'm a moron.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ordered: a Tropik B with brushed grey dial

Without pictures I can't be completely sure I'll like it, but it's an intriguing concept, and with no certainty of a second run, pre-ordering is the only way to be sure of handling one.

Boutique divers don't generally appeal to me (too hard to tell apart, too many resemble pipe fittings), but the original case, sensible size and fixed bezel mark this one out, and the combination of colour-shifting bronze and brushed grey is a tantalising prospect... 

We'll see.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

I really think I'm going to love the final look of the Tropik B with green dial. Just a shame it's so much more expensive to pick one up from the UK or I'd likely have already thrown in a pre-order.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I love the Tropik and Delfin but I see not mention of a possible stainless steel bracelet. I am DESPERATELY crossing my fingers that there will be one for the SS Tropik/Delfin as I want this so bad but right now no bracelet = deal breaker for me sadly.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn it, when is Jason going to open the pre-orders for the Tropik Diver?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

scubatl said:


> i was considering the bronze, but after seeing this i think it might win, I wish the bronze had a bezel like this one.
> I wonder if it will only be offered in a Black face , maybe the blue that was on the Bluering would be my choice


A blue version would be sweet. Any news on pricing/pre-orders yet?


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

WnS said:


> Damn it, when is Jason going to open the pre-orders for the Tropik Diver?


Pre-order for Tropik B just placed ;-)
Great!

Edit: Grey dial ordered


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

thekitkatshuffler said:


> I really think I'm going to love the final look of the Tropik B with green dial. Just a shame it's so much more expensive to pick one up from the UK or I'd likely have already thrown in a pre-order.


Import taxes and other charges would increase the price to around £540 (€650) if importing from North America, so the difference is about £20 (€25).

That's OK.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

thekitkatshuffler said:


> I really think I'm going to love the final look of the Tropik B with green dial. Just a shame it's so much more expensive to pick one up from the UK or I'd likely have already thrown in a pre-order.


The K.K.S.-

Any prior experience with Halios' green dials?

Deep, glossy, matte, how are they?


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> Nice. It's like it was made for me. I'm a Capricorn, which according to Wikipedia is usually depicted as a goat with a fish's tail, and I reserved #88/100, like the picture. I can't wait!


I'm also a Capricorn who reserved #88 :-o

What color dial did you reserve?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

kwiteaboy said:


> I'm also a Capricorn who reserved #88 :-o
> 
> What color dial did you reserve?


The grey, so it'll be 88 G


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> The grey, so it'll be 88 G


Nice, I ordered green but seriously considered the grey. I wonder if mine will also be 88 G? 88 GR? 88 GRE? 88 GREE?


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

I am waiting for the tropik and delfin.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

You won't be sad nor disappointed. That's all I can tell you;-)
BTW, I am waiting for the Tropik or Delfin myself.



RTea said:


> I love the Tropik and Delfin but I see not mention of a possible stainless steel bracelet. I am DESPERATELY crossing my fingers that there will be one for the SS Tropik/Delfin as I want this so bad but right now no bracelet = deal breaker for me sadly.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cool caseback.. sometimes it's a real pity that we can't wear watches upside down. :-d


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

tribe125 said:


> Import taxes and other charges would increase the price to around £540 (€650) if importing from North America, so the difference is about £20 (€25).
> 
> That's OK.


Oh I'm certainly not suggesting the HaliosWatches.eu price is unfair in any way. But the fact remains it comes in at nearly €200 more expensive than buying it locally. That's quite a chunk of change and is sadly the difference between me ordering or not.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

thekitkatshuffler said:


> Oh I'm certainly not suggesting the HaliosWatches.eu price is unfair in any way. But the fact remains it comes in at nearly €200 more expensive than buying it locally. That's quite a chunk of change and is sadly the difference between me ordering or not.


Jason is probably allocating enough product to the different sales markets. I'd just shoot him an mail through the North American website and just ask if you can still participate in the Tropik - B (Bronze) Pre-order price.


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

Going by the Facebook page I figured that Jason has an European distributor now?
Here is a link to their Tropik B pre-order page: The Halios TROPIKB: Bronze case sport watch in 70's style

Would this save you from the importing taxes?


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

joquio said:


> Going by the Facebook page I figured that Jason has an European distributor now?
> Here is a link to their Tropik B pre-order page: The Halios TROPIKB: Bronze case sport watch in 70's style
> 
> Would this save you from the importing taxes?


Thanks for the suggestion, but that's the place I was planning to order from already. Unfortunately it's the equivalent of $900 compared to $675 from the North American site, so it wouldn't save me the import duty.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> Here's a preview of the dial of the bronze Tropik, as shown on FB. Jason is asking for comments there.
> 
> View attachment 875406


Leather is an obvious choice for this watch, but does anybody think an Isofrane could work on this? I'm trying to imagine it in my head. I believe it may have enough sportiness to pull it off. I wish it had markers and/or numerals on the bezel just to add a little extra sport to it. I don't think that would take away from the dressy diver look.


----------



## omega600 (Jun 29, 2012)

I like the new case designs, especially the Delphin. I am curious though at the unit price cost differential between the ETA2824-2 and the Miyota 9015. It must be large enough to have been a factor in the design. 

Best,
Frank


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

It doesn't matter the price difference, problem is.. the ETA 2824-2 is hard to come by nowadays and if you're small independent brand you need to pay a huge premium for it, on the other hand the Miyota 9015 is an excellent replacement easily available and less expensive.
That's it, though i'm under the impression that the Swiss ETA romanticism is very hard to defeat. :-s


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

omega600 said:


> I like the new case designs, especially the Delphin. I am curious though at the unit price cost differential between the ETA2824-2 and the Miyota 9015. It must be large enough to have been a factor in the design.
> 
> Best,
> Frank


The Swatch group is restricting the sale of their ETA movements. It is becoing harder and harder to find these, let alone at a cost that many are willing to go with. So unless the Microbrew has a stockpile of older ETA movements, you are likely to see many different movements in the newer Micros watches.

The 9015 is a good movement.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

My photoshop skills suck, so you'll have to use your imagination.

Would this look sexy with a blue bezel and sunburst dial or what? 










Kind of like this:


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I would say not, It's great as is but if Jason would only make it in colors that would be fine because I wouldn't have to buy one ;-) and I could same my money. This is the only thing on the horizon that interests me right now and so long as the profile is low I'm in. I would like to have a bracelet too but mesh will work if it only available on a strap.


WnS said:


> My photoshop skills suck, so you'll have to use your imagination.
> 
> Would this look sexy with a blue bezel and sunburst dial or what?
> 
> ...


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

What I want is black and blue actually - caters to a large crowd or the type of nut who'd buy both.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree that a blue Tropik would be very suitable (for its name sake), just like a blue Laguna does. Given that the bronze Tropik has the not often seen choices of gray, green and brown, I guess Tropik would have more standard colors. 

It's a clean, dressy watch; I'm waiting to see how the Dopfin would look.

Isofrane would work also especially in the summer, just as it works with Omega etc.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> I agree that a blue Tropik would be very suitable (for its name sake), just like a blue Laguna does. Given that the bronze Tropik has the not often seen choices of gray, green and brown, I guess Tropik would have more standard colors.
> 
> It's a clean, dressy watch; I'm waiting to see how the Dopfin would look.
> 
> Isofrane would work also especially in the summer, just as it works with Omega etc.


I would definitely 100% pre-order an all blue tropik too. Blue bezel and blue face would be awesome! 
Well done on the design of this, halios.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope Halios does the SS Tropik preorder soon... it's taking all my willpower to resist spending my watch funds on the 40mm Sharkdiver.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

According to Jason's Facebook page.. "Delfin dial preview coming this weekend, folks." :-!

Can't wait...


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

kwiteaboy said:


> View attachment 949899
> 
> 
> WOW.


Sweet now if it only did not have a date... Since I don't use it... IMHO.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I had written off the Delfin previously and thought I was only going to grab both versions of the Tropik this year, but Jason apparently wants me to get a divorce...


----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice! I like it! Halios is really producing some class watches. Really impressed with these 2013 offerings! I had a Laguna and flipped it due to size, but I was very impressed with the quality of the piece. It won't be my last Halios.


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the Delphin. Hopefully there are dial color options.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

That is nice.

I like the Delfin the most, but wish it were in the Tropik size. I can't hang with the 44mm and 49mm lug to lug. Damn you skinny wrist!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks so darn good!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow!! LOVE that Delphin! Oh yeah!


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

That Delfin looks HOT, love it!!!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I still like the Tropik better but this is not far behind, this with an orange dial would be a must buy I think.


cooperj said:


> Sweet now if it only did not have a date... Since I don't use it... IMHO.


----------



## HDPETECH (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow is right. That Delfin looks awesome.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Ninjastar said:


> That is nice.
> 
> I like the Delfin the most, but wish it were in the Tropik size. I can't hang with the 44mm and 49mm lug to lug. Damn you skinny wrist!


You already have the Tropik B and the Tropik in your size range (41mm). Us guys with larger wrists need a larger watch offering too! Otherwise there are no Halios watches for us this year.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW! That looks amazing. Definitely in for one.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, looks great. Fully marked bezel, Halios logo, nice looking indices and hands, excellent watch shape, 3 o'clock date window. Everything seems right on mark. 49 mm lug to lug is very reasonable, same as Laguna. This gets my nod over Tropik for sure, I think this could work on my 6.25" in wrist.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm lovin' the Delfin! This is the first diver's I've seen with no depth rating on the dial! 

Tempted to break my "42mm max" rule again due to my small wrist. I've broken it twice already. Maybe it will wear small due to the 49mm length...

Tropik's ok but it reminds me of the Rado D-200. 

One last thing: I wonder if the Miyota 9105 can be adjusted to Chronometer specs.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> You already have the Tropik B and the Tropik in your size range (41mm). Us guys with larger wrists need a larger watch offering too! Otherwise there are no Halios watches for us this year.


Agreed!


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

typericey said:


> One last thing: I wonder if the Miyota 9105 can be adjusted to Chronometer specs.


The one I had ran at chronometer specs without adjustment. Out of the box, they seem to be more consistently accurate than ETA 2824s.


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Feb 20, 2011)

Dying for more info on the Delphin. Price, pre-order date, how many will be available, is it limited, etc...


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder what the hold up is for Tropik Diver pre-orders. Is Jason doing this so we'll snap up more bronzes while we're bored?

I only have the money for the Tropik Diver so I won't be touching the bronze (for now).


----------



## junglejay (Mar 19, 2009)

WnS said:


> I wonder what the hold up is for Tropik Diver pre-orders. Is Jason doing this so we'll snap up more bronzes while we're bored?
> 
> I only have the money for the Tropik Diver so I won't be touching the bronze (for now).


Seems unlikely given that the deposit is 100% refundable -- I don't think Jason is trying to "lock" people into the bronze. I would expect other elements (e.g., pricing, dial options, etc.) are still up in the air.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Common Jason! Please end the pain and let us pre-order the tropik! (And hopefully in blue pleaseeee)


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow is right, That Delfin looks very good. 

Jason..... my $$ is ready for preorder. |> |>


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

I am ready for Delfin and tropik preorder and please just don't change the lug to lug distance keep it at 49mm.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Already in for the Tropik B and definitely gonna jump on that Delfin preorder when it begins! Seems like the perfect balance between a big and medium-sized watch.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I am crazy from Halios company... very nice and unique...

I was looking for preowned bluering long time and finally I had a luck recently and blue one on my wrist now... who cares I paid almost the double price... 
And I like Laguna as well and I hope it will be available as a new after few months.

But I just have seen delfin and WOW I have to get one... waiting for preorder on the web


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

It say Fall 2013 for the Delfin - that means plenty of patience required. 

Actually, I'm glad that Jason gives a timeline.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

kwiteaboy said:


> View attachment 949899
> 
> 
> WOW.


The orange accent is just in the right amount. This is a stunning sample.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

<Insert ........ "shut up and take my money" meme here>


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> It say Fall 2013 for the Delfin - that means plenty of patience required.
> 
> Actually, I'm glad that Jason gives a timeline.


+1

Why have all the watches come out at once?

Then we'd be all clamouring for Jason to manufacture like 20 different models throughout the year....


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> +1
> 
> Why have all the watches come out at once?
> 
> Then we'd be all clamouring for Jason to manufacture like 20 different models throughout the year....


+1

And then he would have a huge backlog of orders to fill...timelines would stretch out...people would doubtlessly get anxious...posts would flood in...a familiar pattern.

He is smart to pace himself IMHO. Watches that come out generate interest and excitement for the next models.


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

That Tropik diver with the bezel has all the right proportions, it's gorgeous! 
A perfect blend of vintage and modern look in the right size.
Anyone know when it's available for preorder?


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

hoangvisuals said:


> That Tropik diver with the bezel has all the right proportions, it's gorgeous!
> A perfect blend of vintage and modern look in the right size.
> Anyone know when it's available for preorder?


Hopefully before I grow a beard, I've been waiting 2 months.


----------



## doluseb (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm liking all three right now....wtg halios


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Tropik B case looks amazing!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jason sent out a direct email to his current customers. He also states in that email:

TUESDAY, FEBRUARY 5 2013

TROPIK BRONZE PRE-ORDER - UPDATE #2

Greetings! We have a few pictures of the case prototype for you to enjoy for this update. 

PROTOTYPE CASE AND CRYSTAL
The case prototype looks great and feels very comfortable on the wrist. The bronze has a subdued, pale yellow gold hue that is quite visually engaging to me, likely because I've only ever worn stainless steel to date. Although I really like how it looks in this pristine condition, I look forward to seeing a bit of patina develop.

It looks like an instrument. The curved lines of the case, the finishing and the domed crystal add some measure of refinement to its overall vibe though, and it's precisely this convergence of function and form that just gets me going. I want mine NOW.

DIALS
I had hoped to show the dial prototypes in this update, but we'll have to wait a little longer as they're not quite ready yet. 

STRAPS AND BUCKLES
We'll be offering straps in two lengths to accommodate the variations in wrist sizes out there. Production hasn't begun on the straps yet as I'm finalizing the leather/thread combinations. I will probably stick to "classic" thread colours like cream and brown, but I think a green stitch with one of the lighter leathers would be fantastic for the green dialled Tropik B. 

That's it for this update - I hope you enjoy the pictures. Thanks again for being a part of this process, as well as for your patience. As always, please get in touch if you have any questions, suggestions or comments. 

I wish you all a great week! 


Regards,

Jason Lim
HALIOS Watches Ltd.
604-307-3898


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

wow, not really into bronze, or watches without bezels for that matter but that case is goooorgeous...and obviously Jason is one of the best in the biz


----------



## sensejae (Jun 19, 2012)

must... resist...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not in for a Tropik bronze, but I have to say the watch case looks very pleasing.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

One of the few micros coming out with an original design. I am hoping to pick up the regular SS Tropik, but I appreciate the bronze case, it looks great.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to say, I rather like the look of the crystal - domed and shiny 

But everything is just a clocktease - until I see an update on the elusive Tropik Diver.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

That's simply stunning! 

Ordered mine from a local dealer. Can't wait...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks great, and finally no external bezel on a bronze watch!

Like others, I'm waiting for the regular tropik to come up for pre-order as that looks more interesting to me than this version. Either way, it's awesome to see something so original and not just a few tweaks of a catalog case....


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've seen something which suggests there will be no pre-order process for the Tropik. Looking forward to hearing more about it though


----------



## junglejay (Mar 19, 2009)

That would make sense if you assume the B will serve as a test run for case fitting and sizing, the results of which can then be used for the SS version. Also, it would seem the SS version will be more of a commercial slam-dunk for Jason (just from reading this thread anyway) with its rotating bezel and more conventional diver look. One might even expect the Tropik to become a mainstay in the Halios stable -- it probably fits a broader spectrum of wrist sizes than the Laguna does. If the B is limited to a single run, it could then be viewed as a special item in the Tropik's history... That said, I know nothing. ;-)



Bradjhomes said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen something which suggests there will be no pre-order process for the Tropik. Looking forward to hearing more about it though


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

This is on their facebook. Not especially recent, but there is hope


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> The Tropik B case looks amazing!


Thanks for posting! I was looking forward to seeing the actual case. The polished edge on the fixed bezel is a nice detail, and the domed crystal is classic. It's tempting, but I think I'm gonna hold out for the Delfin.


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow that looks great! Imagine a diver bezel on that and in SS! Will it be brushed SS like it is with the bronze? That would be nice! I'm ready for the preorder of the diver version whenever that happens.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

junglejay said:


> That would make sense if you assume the B will serve as a test run for case fitting and sizing, the results of which can then be used for the SS version. Also, it would seem the SS version will be more of a commercial slam-dunk for Jason (just from reading this thread anyway) with its rotating bezel and more conventional diver look. One might even expect the Tropik to become a mainstay in the Halios stable -- it probably fits a broader spectrum of wrist sizes than the Laguna does. If the B is limited to a single run, it could then be viewed as a special item in the Tropik's history... That said, I know nothing. ;-)


I think this is right - I suspect the SS Tropik will be like the Laguna and in continuous supply, whereas the Tropik B will probably be limited to the first run.

Really looking forward to seeing the dials and straps!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Jason at Halios has advised that the first run of Tropik (stainless steel) will only be in black. They may consider blue for a later production run, but nothing concrete. 

That puts me in a quandary - jump on the black version this spring/summer? Or wait in the hope that they release a blue version next year or the year after?


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Jason at Halios has advised that the first run of Tropik (stainless steel) will only be in black. They may consider blue for a later production run, but nothing concrete.
> 
> That puts me in a quandary - jump on the black version this spring/summer? Or wait in the hope that they release a blue version next year or the year after?


Ahh damn. I was definitely keen for a blue one. I will just have to sit tight and wait I suppose.
Maybe it might be a LE like the blue ring?


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Jason at Halios has advised that the first run of Tropik (stainless steel) will only be in black. They may consider blue for a later production run, but nothing concrete.
> 
> That puts me in a quandary - jump on the black version this spring/summer? Or wait in the hope that they release a blue version next year or the year after?


exactly my thought....


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Soulspawn said:


> Ahh damn. I was definitely keen for a blue one. I will just have to sit tight and wait I suppose.
> Maybe it might be a LE like the blue ring?


I think a blue release is likely, they did a blue version for:

* Bluering
* Laguna
* Puck (somehow I don't think this was even that popular but they did a blue version anyway)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bradjhomes said:


> Jason at Halios has advised that the first run of Tropik (stainless steel) will only be in black. They may consider blue for a later production run, but nothing concrete.
> 
> That puts me in a quandary - jump on the black version this spring/summer? Or wait in the hope that they release a blue version next year or the year after?


I think black is the winner here. I don't expect blue. I know there will be no logo on the SS. The text is upscale and distinctive. I don't think there will be a pre order either. This is going to be the nicest micro black dialed dressy type diver of all times. Black is the only way to go IMHO. I've been waiting for something like this for a long time!

RD


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

im a fan of just the logo on the watch, the tropik is gonna be sweet.


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

haha -- yes, the logo is sweet....



scubatl said:


> im a fan of just the logo on the watch, the tropik is gonna be sweet.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Ahh damn. I was definitely keen for a blue one. I will just have to sit tight and wait I suppose.
> Maybe it might be a LE like the blue ring?


By that are you implying that the black ss Tropik will be non-limited? Like just part of their line-up like the Laguna?  Sorry if this question was already answered somewhere in this thread.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Just people's guesses. If Tropik (being a more mainstream watch) sells well, Jason would certainly keep selling it. But business could always change.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Please don't take this as gospel, but I was informed that if there is sufficient demand then both the bronze and ss might make it to regular production rather than LE. I'm not sure where this leaves pre-ordered LE numbered versions of the bronze


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Personally, I will wait for a blue version of the Tropik ss (crossing fingers that they indeed make one in blue). I already own a blue Laguna and I am very fond of the ss/blue dial combination in general.


----------



## Big Guy (Sep 2, 2012)

I just found this link this morning, no new info, but there is a photo of the Tropik SS case prototype. I've yet to see one so SIAP.

Halios Soon To Release Tropik & Delfin Dive Watches


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Big Guy said:


> I just found this link this morning, no new info, but there is a photo of the Tropik SS case prototype. I've yet to see one so SIAP.
> 
> Halios Soon To Release Tropik & Delfin Dive Watches


Thanks for the link, lovely looking case, can't wait to see the bezel and dial on the SS Tropik.


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been satisfied with my current watch lineup for a few years now but wow, that Delfin is super sexy! I couldn't find any pics of the bracelet it will come with, but if it's anything like the Puck or Laguna bracelet then I'm going to be pre-ordering this watch for sure!


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

That is a nice looking case, can't wait to see the bezel.

Rich


----------



## sensejae (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Any updates on this? Things seems to have gotten pretty quiet


----------



## junglejay (Mar 19, 2009)

Next update from Halios to Tropik B reservation-holders is expected on March 5, and thereafter on the 5th of each month.



Soulspawn said:


> Any updates on this? Things seems to have gotten pretty quiet


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

junglejay said:


> Next update from Halios to Tropik B reservation-holders is expected on March 5, and thereafter on the 5th of each month.


Thanks mate. Hopefully tropik SS will be open for pre-order soon too


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Trying to hold out for the Delfin...last personal email from Jason says it's not going to be out until late in the year...had to tide myself over with a Puck :-d


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Tropik SS dial prototype pics posted on FB

View attachment 994967

View attachment 994970


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Not too sure about the lume dot at six, but everything else looks spot on.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Applied indices and sharp lettering, simply awesome!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Beautiful and classic dial.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Tropik SS dial prototype pics posted on FB
> 
> View attachment 994967
> 
> View attachment 994970


Man. Halios keeps on impressing.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice. I like the lume dot at 6 - keep it functional in the dark.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Love the semi gloss finish and polished markers.

This is going to look spectacular with the ceramic bezel.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, that Jason has something a lot of micro's lack - good taste. 

His style is very classic and subdued, so his watches turn out to be very versatile - looking great in a variety of straps or even bracelets. 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm considering the presale for the Tropik B. Does anyone have an update on progress? Jason should have sent an email on March 5.

Rich


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Odin43 said:


> I'm considering the presale for the Tropik B. Does anyone have an update on progress? Jason should have sent an email on March 5.
> 
> Rich


Not much new in the update. Said dial pics should be available in 2 weeks.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Man, that Jason has something a lot of micro's lack - good taste.


Seen some pretty ugly "macros" too



lorsban said:


> His style is very classic and subdued, so his watches turn out to be very versatile - looking great in a variety of straps or even bracelets.


Agreed. Even Halios' self-described "niche" watch (The Puck) has enough class that you could wear it to all but the most somber of formal events.

Going to try to restrain myself on the Tropik and hold out for the Delfin...but I'm not sure I'm gonna make it


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> Not much new in the update. Said dial pics should be available in 2 weeks.


Thanks

Rich


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

lorsban said:


> Man, that Jason has something a lot of micro's lack - good taste.
> 
> His style is very classic and subdued, so his watches turn out to be very versatile - looking great in a variety of straps or even bracelets.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed! I am beyond impressed. Frankly, I plan to move away from the micro's, but Jason's designs are tasteful enough to keep me interested.:-!


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Order placed, brown dial Tropik B. Fired up for this one.

Rich


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Odin43 said:


> Order placed, brown dial Tropik B. Fired up for this one.


Well done! 
Still waiting to place an order for a SS Tropik.


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

Any word on straps for the SS Tropik? If it comes with a bracelet it may be my next purchase.


----------



## Rimsky (Jun 14, 2012)

Excuse my question if the answer is out there (I couldn't seem to find it through search or Google) - but has Halios stated what alloy formula they are using for the Tropik B? Only thing I've read is aluminum-nickle-bronze, but not sure if the mix is pretty standard, or if there are any variations to the alloy mix.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Rimsky said:


> Excuse my question if the answer is out there (I couldn't seem to find it through search or Google) - but has Halios stated what alloy formula they are using for the Tropik B? Only thing I've read is aluminum-nickle-bronze, but not sure if the mix is pretty standard, or if there are any variations to the alloy mix.


Per Jason's preorder update email sent out on March 5th.

"BRONZE MATERIAL
A brief word on the variety of bronze that we've chosen, simply because I've received a number of inquiries on the subject.

Our bronze material is the hardest available and provides the best corrosion resistance. Having said that, however, it would be disingenuous to claim that there is one single bronze alloy that is superior to all others. Each has its own applications and strengths.

Ours, over time, will patina a rich, dark brown as opposed to the pinkish, coppery hue of phosphor bronze (used quite extensively of late in other bronze watches).

The addition of nickel in our bronze increases its strength, but the content does not exceed that of 316L stainless steel's. If you're concerned about a skin reaction to the nickel but can sport a regular stainless steel watch with no issues, the Tropik B will wear no differently."

If you need anymore info just email Jason. He should respond pretty quick.


----------



## Rimsky (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Zenrag!


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

> Per Jason's preorder update email sent out on March 5th.
> 
> "BRONZE MATERIAL
> A brief word on the variety of bronze that we've chosen, simply because I've received a number of inquiries on the subject.
> ...


Is there anything Jason doesn't do without the utmost attention to detail? Now I want a Triopik-B too!!! :-d


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

I had never heard of Halios yesterday and now I want four of their watches! Love the fact that it's a small Canadian company.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Canuck said:


> I had never heard of Halios yesterday and now I want four of their watches! Love the fact that it's a small Canadian company.


I would start with a Laguna. It's: a)currently available b)uber-versatile c)probably the last Halios have an ETA movement (along with the DLC Puck)

(And it goes without saying that it's a fantastic, fantastic watch)


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's a family shot! Took me a while to hunt down all the watches! Every day I am spoilt with choices; which Halios to wear! Jason is a A+ person and a very creative watch specialist! I am really looking forward to adding his 2013 collection into this portfolio!


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Canuck said:


> I had never heard of Halios yesterday and now I want four of their watches! Love the fact that it's a small Canadian company.


I know exactly how you are feeling. I only discovered Halios mid last year; I was then reading the sales corner everyday just hoping to get a chance to buy a Holotype or a Bluering!

Yes! Get a Laguna before they are sold out. The Laguna was the last Halios I got; and I can't figure out why I took so long before buying one. It's a beautiful watch; the attention to details is excellent; very versatile; it goes well with leather, bracelet, zulu, nato. I am sure I will be getting a wjean mesh soon!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Odin43 said:


> Order placed, brown dial Tropik B. Fired up for this one.
> 
> Rich


Ordered a grey dial tropik b as well. The cases look awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

lorsban said:


> Ordered a grey dial tropik b as well. The cases look awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Congrats. The grey looks great as well.

Rich


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Odin43 said:


> Congrats. The grey looks great as well.
> 
> Rich


Thanks can't wait!

Jason's being awfully quiet about production tho. I wonder what's the hold-up? Usually, he gives blow by blow updates as he goes along.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

ExMachina said:


> I would start with a Laguna. It's: a)currently available b)uber-versatile c)probably the last Halios have an ETA movement (along with the DLC Puck)
> 
> (And it goes without saying that it's a fantastic, fantastic watch)


Yes I had my eye on that one. I probably would have bought it already except that I'm sulking because I didn't know about it back when it was only $670 and the yen was 75 yen per dollar rather than 95 now.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I've got a green-dialed Tropik B on the way. I can't wait. I'm a Halios fan. I had a Puck, which I loved, but it just didn't suit my slim wrists.

I was thrilled when I finally found a bronze-cased watch without a rotating bezel (and in a reasonable size).


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

couple new Tropik B pics from the Halios FB page. Dial pics are promised next
View attachment 1016061

View attachment 1016063


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Et209 said:


> Here's a family shot! Took me a while to hunt down all the watches! Every day I am spoilt with choices; which Halios to wear! Jason is a A+ person and a very creative watch specialist! I am really looking forward to adding his 2013 collection into this portfolio!


Here's my family. I have since moved the black Laguna. But I have the Tropik B on preorder.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks impressively cool and I'm not a bronze fan!



ExMachina said:


> couple new Tropik B pics from the Halios FB page. Dial pics are promised next
> View attachment 1016061
> 
> View attachment 1016063


----------



## Big Guy (Sep 2, 2012)

With every picture of the bronze released I get closer and closer to ordering one. I just want to see one assembled with the dial to seal the deal.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Big Guy said:


> With every picture of the bronze released I get closer and closer to ordering one. I just want to see one assembled with the dial to seal the deal.


I don't. I can't afford a new watch and _I'm really afraid_ that this might be novel enough to provoke me into an irresponsible impulse buy.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

These pics certainly validate my preorder, now very excited for this.

Rich


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

14 more days to the next Tropik B update!


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

Are those the straps that they'll come with? They look very nice.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Canuck said:


> Are those the straps that they'll come with? They look very nice.


Yep, Horween leather plus they're made in Canada, quality straps!


----------



## Tumbles (Sep 7, 2011)

Keen to see how they turn out.

Edit: Does anyone know whether the Delfin or stainless Tropik comes with a bracelet? There's a lot of thread to go through.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

No info on that yet. My guess is Tropik will be on leather also, of course there could be a bracelet as it's a true diver. I think Delfin would definitely have bracelet, and these nice leather straps would be nice options.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ExMachina said:


> couple new Tropik B pics from the Halios FB page. Dial pics are promised next
> View attachment 1016061
> 
> View attachment 1016063


The suspense is freakin killing me! Lol

Looks awesome!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ManMachine said:


> No info on that yet. My guess is Tropik will be on leather also, of course there could be a bracelet as it's a true diver. I think Delfin would definitely have bracelet, and these nice leather straps would be nice options.


There will be a nice Halios bracelet on the Tropik SS! I've yet to see a bracelet offered on any bronze watches, hence the leather.

RD


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

This is a non-watch related FYI : Halios started informally polling people on their facebook site to assess interest in a *Halios-designed folding knife*. If you're interested you might want to get on over there and let them know.

Ok, back to watches...


----------



## Tumbles (Sep 7, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> There will be a nice Halios bracelet on the Tropik SS! I've yet to see a bracelet offered on any bronze watches, hence the leather.
> 
> RD





ManMachine said:


> No info on that yet. My guess is Tropik will be on leather also, of course there could be a bracelet as it's a true diver. I think Delfin would definitely have bracelet, and these nice leather straps would be nice options.


Thank you guys.

Definitely keen to see them go up for sale now.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fresh pics from FB...


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

Man, that's a sexy watch!! (Hate the band though...)​


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

underwhelmed.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

"Protyotype"? 

The case, dial, and hands are really nice. Love the short lugs and no crown guard. 

I'm not sure about the font choice for the numbers on the bezel though.

Overall very nice.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

gShock626 -- Thank you so much for putting these pics up here :-! I don't do FB
Can't wait to get this one on my wrist. I think this one is extra special. This will fill a niche for a lot of enthusiasts, and nothing like it from the micros. Thank you Jason for taking the lead, and forwarding the Halios legacy.

RD


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> gShock626 -- Thank you so much for putting these pics up here :-! I don't do FB


You're very welcome.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh my God.. I want one!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

OKparts said:


> Man, that's a sexy watch!! (Hate the band though...)​


+1

This watch looks so refined.

I like the profile view. Nice domed crystal, signed crown, bezel height is just right.

As for the band, I think a plain rubber one would look better.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Dammit! I can NOT afford another watch!!! 

(Oh well, better find out how I can)


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hope to see that crown on the Tropik B. 

Rich


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have to agree with the font used on the bezel, not bad.. but could be better.

Love the case... hands looks great with the dial. This watch could challenge my PMMM as my dressy diver.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

It's lots some sparkle for me. Could be the bezel. Really not sure any more though


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Hottest microbrand watch of the year (really want one in blue).


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I think for those disenchanted with the Tropik SS may find more in the "Delphin". I think the bezel markers on the Tropik are intentionally understated to keep the eye on the exquisite dial. There are quite a lot of divers that use a similar low key bezel, such as the Mido on pg 13 of this thread. I hope the SST dial is inky glossy black as Jason suggested.

Pursuing a dressier aspect in a diver, this Tropic is hitting all the key points IMHO. I sense some are wanting the watch to be more straight on diver, and there in lies the rub. ;-) I think the Tropic bronze is cool in as much as it retains a 300m WR & one would never suspect it.

I'm starting to also get intrigued with the Delphin, but the SS Tropik is my top choice of "the 2013 collection"










RD


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful. Can't wait to get my hands on one. Don't see the complaints about the bezel font. It looks the same as the lettering on the dial, understated and fits the styling very well.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> I think for those disenchanted with the Tropik SS may find more in the "Delphin". I think the bezel markers on the Tropik are intentionally understated to keep the eye on the exquisite dial.


I think you're right. Which is why I'm hoping for a black date wheel option--I think the white date wheel kills the dial.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ExMachina said:


> I think you're right. Which is why I'm hoping for a black date wheel option--I think the white date wheel kills the dial.


I think Jason did point out that he's waiting on the black date wheel. The recent pic is from prototype stage. Not to worry.

RD


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> I think Jason did point out that he's waiting on the black date wheel. The recent pic is from prototype stage. Not to worry.
> 
> RD


Yeah. I just noticed that it looks like he intentionally covered up the date wheel to hide the sideways date :-d


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Fuzzylogic said:


> Beautiful. Can't wait to get my hands on one. Don't see the complaints about the bezel font. It looks the same as the lettering on the dial, understated and fits the styling very well.


I agree. Damn... I was hoping I wouldn't love it. I already have a dressy diver and I'm trying to keep my small collection diversified.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sean779 said:


> underwhelmed.


But then again I have high expectations of Halios and Jason. His desire I believe is to create a dress/diver watch. I don't know who's brilliant creatively or not but it's always struck me Jason is an especially talented watch designer and artist. The Tropik strikes me as too sedate. The bezel appearance reminds me of the standard Mako. Yes, his watch fulfills all the functions of a regular beefy diver, in dressier form. I've always admired the non-beefy smaller look of the Limes' diver, but here the impression is of a watch doesn't know what it is--diver or dress. I know it's both but it's too subdued and doesn't do serviice to either side, dress or diver.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> But then again I have high expectations of Halios and Jason. His desire I believe is to create a dress/diver watch. I don't know who's brilliant creatively or not but it's always struck me Jason is an especially talented watch designer and artist. The Tropik strikes me as too sedate. The bezel appearance reminds me of the standard Mako. Yes, his watch fulfills all the functions of a regular beefy diver, in dressier form. I've always admired the non-beefy smaller look of the Limes' diver, but here the impression is of a watch doesn't know what it is--diver or dress. I know it's both but it's too subdued and doesn't do serviice to either side, dress or diver.


Completely agree. Any "unhappiness" I have about this offering is due to my high (unrealistic?) expectations of Jason based upon what I have seen from Halios already. The Tropik SS is still leaps ahead of most anything being offered by anyone.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

This is undoubtedly a very cool watch, but I'm surprised to say that I prefer the Tropik B (which is good, because I preordered one).

I'll probably get one of these, too, though :-/ I wonder what the bracelet is going to be like?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> I think for those disenchanted with the Tropik SS may find more in the "Delphin". I think the bezel markers on the Tropik are intentionally understated to keep the eye on the exquisite dial. There are quite a lot of divers that use a similar low key bezel, such as the Mido on pg 13 of this thread. I hope the SST dial is inky glossy black as Jason suggested.
> 
> Pursuing a dressier aspect in a diver, this Tropic is hitting all the key points IMHO. I sense some are wanting the watch to be more straight on diver, and there in lies the rub. ;-) I think the Tropic bronze is cool in as much as it retains a 300m WR & one would never suspect it.
> 
> ...


I agree with your assessment. After the bluering/puck/laguna, which are all more tool oriented and frankly boldly designed, I guess people didn't expect something quite as sedate?

That said, I think this watch will broaden his fanbase with it's relatively conservative design.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

I think it's perfect. It actually has everything I love in a watch. Unfortunately I just got a tag ar ceramic so the chances of me getting something else are non existant.

But things I love... Glossy dial, applied markers (really tired of all the printed dials out there, seems kinds cheap), ceramic bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## WTCNerd (Aug 27, 2011)

The buckle looks too big comparing to the watch. I have to say I am not very excited about this one. The Laguna and Puck tugged at my purse strings much more.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I'm not really likening the tropic, no elegance to the case, in my opinion, the Delfin looks like one I would enjoy wearing. The tropic isn't bad looking but seems like a tiny Panerai.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm leaning toward the Tropik B. I like that case better without the bezel. But, I want to see the prototypes of the actual dials before I order. The renderings of the brown look dark (which I like), but who knows what the actual dials will look like. The Olivier pre-sale pictures were a very dark brown, but the actual dials turned out much, much lighter.


----------



## Tumbles (Sep 7, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be a bracelet for the Tropik. This is unfortunate.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

I would like to see better pics with a bracelet or leather strap. Those 3 pics with that rubber strap aren't very flattering.


----------



## sensejae (Jun 19, 2012)

Why is the date sideways? That has to be because it's a prototype, right? That's just a disaster. 

Overall, I still like the watch, but the bezel seems a bit un-refined and tall for a dressy watch, so it looks more like mm300 than I thought before. I am leaning toward Tropik B now just because of this.


----------



## ricsif (Apr 9, 2012)

OKparts said:


> Man, that's a sexy watch!! (Hate the band though...)​


That band seems to be a Bonetto Cinturini BC-281. I have just bought one for my Father, really nice natural rubber (with vanilla scent), maybe a little thin. 
Meets the name of the watch in style


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I highly doubt that rubber band will be the final offering, considering the bronze comes with leather. Bezel font seems fine to me, similar to Seiko divers and suitable for the watch size. I think the bezel grip design is the element that doesn't seem to fit the overall watch. It seems more industrial than dressy. Thus the smooth Tropik bronze seems more fitting.

Let's wait for the final watch design.

Personally I want meatier dial and hands for my next diver with strong lume. Wait to see more of the Delfin.


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

Very unimpressed with the bezel. Looks wrong. Shame because the rest of the watch is not bad at all.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

On FB Jason said bracelet will be available with Tropik, but no decision has been made what the watch will be shipped with (and definitely not the rubber strap).

The design hasn't changed from the preview at all. 

I think in addition to the sawtooth bezel grip, the elements that don't seem to jive are the dots on the bezel and dots used for minute markers - I think for a dressy diver, it would look better if the dots were replaced with lines, even if that may make it look too similar to any other dressy watches or PO.


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

^Spot on!


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I personally love it, can't wait to see it on the bracelet. Finally something fresh and original from a boutique maker, hopefully the era of watches the size of bricks is coming to an end )


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The design has changed (or the images show it slightly differently)The bezel looks much flatter now, and not as sleek

Original








Updated








It's still a great looking watch, but I'm not as excited as I once was


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

On the plus side, the hour markers are fatter and higher for a greater 3D effect. 

I know it would have been cooler for a steeper bezel, but it looks like the bezel is quite flush against the crystal leaving no exposed edge. Exposed edges are weak spots against impacts. They've sacrificed a little bit of "pop" for structural integrity which I appreciate.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

That watch will look more complete with the bracelet. I wonder what design he'll go for...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robbi Laurenson (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm liking the prototype, no issues with the font or bezel here. I'd like to see the crown recessed a little as in the render, if possible. Overall this is looking good.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Robbi Laurenson said:


> I'm liking the prototype, no issues with the font or bezel here. I'd like to see the crown recessed a little as in the render, if possible. Overall this is looking good.


+1

Looking better than the rendering.. curious now to see which type of bracelet Jason will decide to put on.
On dressy divers.. bracelet is the only way to go imho pretty sure will look even better.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jason is hitting a home run with this one. Attention to design details is key with this watch and it really shows in the latest prototype photo. Classic, elegant and sporty all come together on the Tropik. Very nice work Jason. |> |>


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah I love the new design. I thought I was done buying watches for awhile too arghh.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok. I am going to comment here. I have read many of the comments posted from yesterday, and boy.... a lot of not so positive comments.

I think Jason's designs are unique AND I think most of us have been spoiled with his offerings of the past. He has put out great stuff. These are unique designs and are not homages. His watches have influences from many of the great divers of the past, but these are new designs.

I think many here have set the bar extremely high and seem to be nit picking each feature of the new watches. Most of these pictures are still just showing prototypes and are not final.

Further, even if he does release these watches with many of the features that people here are not interested in, I guarantee once these watches start shipping, many of you will change your tune and fawn over these watches. I bet what you didn't like, you will develop a severe interest in.... Jason wants to be different, so the features you want (and critical of the features that Jason is using) is what everyone else uses.... This is not what Jason is attempting to achieve.

Personally, I like the Delfin more but that's b/c the Tropik is too small for my wrist size, but then again, I have pre ordered the Tropik B... so we will see.



ManMachine said:


> On FB Jason said bracelet will be available with Tropik, but no decision has been made what the watch will be shipped with (and definitely not the rubber strap).
> 
> The design hasn't changed from the preview at all.
> 
> I think in addition to the sawtooth bezel grip, the elements that don't seem to jive are the dots on the bezel and dots used for minute markers - I think for a dressy diver, it would look better if the dots were replaced with lines, even if that may make it look too similar to any other dressy watches or PO.





ManMachine said:


> I highly doubt that rubber band will be the final offering, considering the bronze comes with leather. Bezel font seems fine to me, similar to Seiko divers and suitable for the watch size. I think the bezel grip design is the element that doesn't seem to fit the overall watch. It seems more industrial than dressy. Thus the smooth Tropik bronze seems more fitting.
> 
> Let's wait for the final watch design.
> 
> Personally I want meatier dial and hands for my next diver with strong lume. Wait to see more of the Delfin.





sensejae said:


> *Why is the date sideways? *That has to be because it's a prototype, right? *That's just a disaster. *
> 
> Overall, I still like the watch, but the bezel seems a bit un-refined and tall for a dressy watch, so it looks more like mm300 than I thought before. I am leaning toward Tropik B now just because of this.


Jason Clearly states that the date wheel is not final. I don't know why you would state that the date is "a disaster".... I am sure the stock offering in the 9015 has a date wheel that is configured to be functional at the 3 o'clock position and not at 6.



WTCNerd said:


> *The buckle looks too big comparing to the watch.* I have to say I am not very excited about this one. *The Laguna and Puck tugged at my purse strings much more.*


Then change your buckle..... lol... Can't win them all. I am sure that his is not a final offering as I have stated above.

And as for the Laguna and the puck.... lol... these are WAY different watches than the Tropik or even the Tropik B.... The puck is 47 mm across and the Laguna is close to 44 mm and has a long lug to lug and wears quite large with the cushion case.

Tropik and the Tropik B are both 41 mm across


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I agree with you for the most part, it's impossible to make a good looking watch without already used design elements. I like the Tropic size more than the Delfin but I like the Delfin style more, I think the Delfin would be better served with 4 o'clock or 8 o'clock crown. I don't really like the case shape on the tropik or the edge of the bezel but I'll probably change my mind once I see it on the bracelet.


Zenrag said:


> Ok. I am going to comment here. I have read many of the comments posted from yesterday, and boy.... a lot of not so positive comments.
> 
> I think Jason's designs are unique AND I think most of us have been spoiled with his offerings of the past. He has put out great stuff. These are unique designs and are not homages. His watches have influences from many of the great divers of the past, but these are new designs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

lexvil said:


> I agree with you for the most part, it's impossible to make a good looking watch without already used design elements. I like the Tropic size more than the Delfin but I like the Delfin style more, I think the Delfin would be better served with 4 o'clock or 8 o'clock crown. I don't really like the case shape on the tropik or the edge of the bezel but I'll probably change my mind once I see it on the bracelet.


It's hard to make a watch that everyone likes.... Who knows, even with the Delfin, I think Jason stated that this one will likely not ship until Fall 2013 ... so final pictures are way off too!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> It's hard to make a watch that everyone likes...


Indeed. It's been done only once to my knowledge: the Submariner.

I like that Jason is experimenting with his own design language instead of rehashing the design of famous vintage divers. If a design is liked or hated, it's still evoking a visceral reaction, which is good because it's making the viewer think about how he or she feels about it. The worst reaction would be "ho hum, another Sub/Seamaster 300/Fifty Fathoms clone".


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not sure what all the fuss is about. Yes, looks are subjective. That said I like the prototype more than the computer drawings. I was initially going to pass on the Tropik (steel), but after visiting the fb page and seeing the picks I'm really excited about this for the first time. I think the bezel looks better as it initially looked a bit wonky with the extreme camber. I'll miss the vintage dome, but it looks like it still has a nice, large double dome, which is good enough for me. All that I need confirmed is that it will be 41 at the case, not the bezel, which I assume to be correct. With a smaller bezel diameter and the short lugs it may wear more like a 40mm, which is what I'm after. I also like the Delfin - oh, if it were only 40-41...

Regarding originality, it's like many other divers. Like others have said it's original but it still draws on many vintage styling cues. It only seems especially original when compared to the slew of homages coming from micros these days. It seems to be similarly styled to the Rado D-Star. Maybe they're both styled after some little-known and obscure 70's dive watch no one has found a picture of yet? After 60 years of dive watches it's hard to be completely original. And completely original turns out to often end up ugly anyways. And this one is turning into a real looker, IMHO.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I was all set to order the bronze of this until I seen the case size, a bit small for my wrist. Otherwise a beautiful looking watch.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

I think the watch overall looks awesome, but I was a little let down by how the bezel looks on the prototype compared to the computer drawings, which looked more elegant.










The dome shape gave it a dressy elegance much like the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Sport:










But the way it came out flat on the prototype makes it look like most other dive bezels.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Certainly agree that Jason has his own design philosophy and very cool designs. Among the micros he's one of the rare ones with such talent.

Rado D-star is a pretty good looking watch too (I like the bezel grip design). It needs a lume seconds hand though.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

C'mon guys, we are splitting hairs here, the more I look at the prototype the more I like it, perfection is impossible to achieve, looking forward to see how will look on the bracelet.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

vokotin said:


> C'mon guys, we are splitting hairs here, the more I look at the prototype the more I like it, perfection is impossible to achieve, looking forward to see how will look on the bracelet.


I think this one has totally confounded the Halios enthusiasts, or it lease it reads that way :-d I'm very smitten with the latest prototype. I'm certainly no Halios fan boy, as I've never had the honor to own one. Size has dissuaded me, but I love the Halios watches and reputation.

I know this one will be great!

Cheers friend. Lot's to look forward to.

RD


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> Certainly agree that Jason has his own design philosophy and very cool designs. Among the micros he's one of the rare ones with such talent.
> 
> Rado D-star is a pretty good looking watch too (I like the bezel grip design). It needs a lume seconds hand though.
> 
> View attachment 1026755


In the customer photos, the dial appears really flat, the markers are barely raised above the dial. Also the sub second markers are very cluttering. Otherwise, I would have bought this watch a while ago.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

pinkybrain said:


> I'm not sure what all the fuss is about. Yes, looks are subjective. That said I like the prototype more than the computer drawings. I was initially going to pass on the Tropik (steel), but after visiting the fb page and seeing the picks I'm really excited about this for the first time. I think the bezel looks better as it initially looked a bit wonky with the extreme camber. I'll miss the vintage dome, but it looks like it still has a nice, large double dome, which is good enough for me. All that I need confirmed is that it will be 41 at the case, not the bezel, which I assume to be correct. With a smaller bezel diameter and the short lugs it may wear more like a 40mm, which is what I'm after. I also like the Delfin - oh, if it were only 40-41...
> 
> Regarding originality, it's like many other divers. Like others have said it's original but it still draws on many vintage styling cues. It only seems especially original when compared to the slew of homages coming from micros these days. It seems to be similarly styled to the Rado D-Star. Maybe they're both styled after some little-known and obscure 70's dive watch no one has found a picture of yet? After 60 years of dive watches it's hard to be completely original. And completely original turns out to often end up ugly anyways. And this one is turning into a real looker, IMHO.


I concur.... really... there is nothing new being produced... you just need to find something that influences and then go with it.....

Oh... there was one really original design that I came across recently: Hexa K500.... that one has also provoked a lot of comments.

Jason's 3 newest designs do evoke a submariner hue, but they are still every different.

If it helps, here are the orginal design spec's that Jason forwarded out for the 3 new watches:


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Oh... there was one really original design that I came across recently: Hexa K500.... that one has also provoked a lot of comments.


Nope, the dial is similar to the Sinn U1 and the bracelet is a heavy type bracelet similar to the Boschett Cave Dweller. Even big name watches like the Omega Seamaster and Certina DS Diver borrow elements from the Rolex Submariner.

Nothing is totally original, but as long as a watch isn't a blatant copy, I can appreciate it. I see a little Rado and Panerai in the Tropik but it doesn't mean I don't love it.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I think the Tropik would benefit from some varied finishing on the case; i.e., a mix of polished and brushed. I think the dial is almost too refined to go on a completely brushed (and therefore, to my eye, rugged) case. That's why I'm really looking forward to the prototype pics of the Tropik B, with its polished chamfered ring around the bezel.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Prototype pics...


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

It's just a prototype, I'm sure the end result will have a different finished case (hopefully a mix of brushed and polished surfaces).

The point of a prototype is to give you an idea about the size and shape of the watch. I'm certain the end result will look the part. Here's hoping for an independently adjustable clasp like on the Hexa.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

trekDS said:


> Prototype pics...


Call it wishful thinking but I would have loved the Tropik B Bronze to get this bezel as an option.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

That SS Tropik will be mine...oh yes, it will be mine!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Luminated said:


> ... I would have loved the Tropik B Bronze to get this bezel as an option.


I'm the opposite. While I love the look of the SS Tropik's bezel, I don't trust bronze watches with rotating bezels to not eventually seize up with corrosion. A friend of mine has a bronze Panerai and after diving with it (go figure, he actually dives with it) the bezel now sounds like a rock crusher in low gear. He cleans it after every dive, but the corrosion in between the case and the bezel is inevitable barring heavy greasing and dis-assembly before and after each dive.

The Halios was the first bronze cased watch that caught my eye that didn't have a rotating bezel...except for the Anonimo bronzes, of course.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

It seems many watches are designed with form over function - like that bronze Panerai diver. Despite the bronze Tropik being rated at 300m, I wouldn't take it swimming because green copper hydroxide just looks disgusting. It's a different patina to air corrosion (copper oxide) which gives it a dark antique look.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought I was going to want the Tropik B, but the SS is pure class. Gorgeous, Jason!

Edited to say, I agree with Ninjastar, the rounded sapphire bezel would put this watch over the top. Hopefully, it doesn't become a victim of price point.


----------



## bogus83 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmm... it's not bad, but it's just not doing it for me. Looks like there's a Laguna in my future.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

WnS said:


> In the customer photos, the dial appears really flat, the markers are barely raised above the dial. Also the sub second markers are very cluttering. Otherwise, I would have bought this watch a while ago.


I understand what you're saying (and your disappointment) that's for sure--superlative looking watch in that photo. What it seems people reacted to initially with the new Halios offering is why the bezel appears flatter than in earlier renditions. This watch depends absolutely on what magic Jason can design with having the bezel slope down, which integrates blah blah--it makes the watch special, and justifies the rather low key rest of the watch, which is appropriate for a dressier watch.

If Jason can work out the technical hurdles, if there are any, it's paramount he keep the bezel sloped down, a unique diver/dress watch.

Also want to say I have much respect for both Halios and Kobold. That's because they do something different, both with a profound design sense. I know, why bring Kobold in here? It's because IMO these are the two drivers which could be called avant-garde watches for the majority of people.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I think the bezel is perfect for the watch; slim, ceramic, with just the right amount of camber. I hope it continues unchanged. I don't think a domed sapphire bezel would work better. It wouldn't be horrible, but I think the current design fits the overall aesthetic of the watch. The crown is small but it balances the small lugs and the dress-style dial. Only thing I miss from the earlier renditions is the vintage dome but the dome on this prototype looks adequate. (No way this watch would work with a flat crystal). Also still not sure about the dot at 6 o'clock. All that said this looks fantastic and I'm excited to see another micro go under 42mm in size.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> The design has changed (or the images show it slightly differently)The bezel looks much flatter now, and not as sleek
> 
> It's still a great looking watch, but I'm not as excited as I once was


Yup.



Ninjastar said:


> I think the watch overall looks awesome, but I was a little let down by how the bezel looks on the prototype compared to the computer drawings, which looked more elegant.
> 
> The dome shape gave it a dressy elegance much like the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Sport:
> 
> But the way it came out flat on the prototype makes it look like most other dive bezels.


Yep.



vokotin said:


> C'mon guys, we are splitting hairs here, the more I look at the prototype the more I like it, perfection is impossible to achieve, looking forward to see how will look on the bracelet.


Yes.

Missed out on the Bluering, won't happen again.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

The current bezel is sweet. It wouldn't improve it aesthetically to add a dome finish IMO...and it would be less functional as a dive watch.


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

Does anyone know whether or not the Halios has a screwdown crown? As I don't plan to dive with it, I tend to find a screwdown crown cumbersome, especially when I rotate watches often and have to restart them (no spare cash for a winder as well).


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

mondocheesemonster said:


> Does anyone know whether or not the Halios has a screwdown crown? As I don't plan to dive with it, I tend to find a screwdown crown cumbersome, especially when I rotate watches often and have to restart them (no spare cash for a winder as well).


It's 99.9% likely to be screw down.


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahh, that's what I thought. I am a bit paranoid about screw down crowns because my SKX had it's threads stripped. 

Any guesses on how a repair would go? Would he have to replace the whole case?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

WnS said:


> It's 99.9% likely to be screw down.


I agree with Wns, no way it's not screw down. 300m WR? It's not a manual winding watch.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

mondocheesemonster said:


> my SKX had it's threads stripped.


Don't be paranoid ;-) Assuming that the threads are good from the get-go, thread stripping is 99.9% user-preventable. Simply take your time, feel for the threads engaging smoothly and when in doubt back it out and start again. One trick that I sometimes use if a watch has a particularly wobbly stem, is to apply light pressure to the crown and first turn it _counter_clockwise until you feel the thread drop into place. Then proceed to screw the crown down clockwise. Works like a charm!

Nearly all dive watches have screw down crowns.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> I agree with Wns, no way it's not screw down. 300m WR? It's not a manual winding watch.


I only know one dive watch that's an exception to this rule. The TAG Chronotimer. 300m multifunction quartz - push down crown! Actually, it's not a "real dive watch" because the second hand isn't lumed.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Speaking of crown which is SCREWED...
Love the engravement, love the three half moons logo, very distinctive and unique. b-)


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

vokotin said:


> Speaking of crown which is SCREWED...
> Love the engravement, love the three half moons logo, very distinctive and unique. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1029674


Hadn't thought about this before but that carries the logo, instead of having the logo clutter its pretty face. Well played, Jason.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

The Tropik keeps growing on me.


----------



## sjducks (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't wait for these to be released. The 2013 line is looking great across the board.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

vokotin said:


> Speaking of crown which is SCREWED...
> Love the engravement, love the three half moons logo, very distinctive and unique. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1029674


And he confirmed that this will be the crown on the bronze!

Rich


----------



## phlllpy (Feb 16, 2010)

Just wondering for the others that have pre-ordered the Tropik B in the last month - did Jason send you any kind of acknowledgement that you have been added to the pre-order? I paid the $250 deposit maybe 3 weeks ago but haven't heard a word since (but am not sure if I should bug the guy to confirm everything is "good" or if this is standard operating procedure)...

Otherwise, this watch is looking great. Will be my first bronze (or gold-toned case of any sort).


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I did not get a specific email saying I was in, but when I emailed him to confirm (and to order my dial color), he wrote right back.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

I reached out to Jason before I ordered because I had a question about the serial number. He answered, I ordered and he emailed me that he got my order and I got my number.

Rich


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Same here! I'd emailed him after I made my pre-order to confirm the number I want. Jason replied back.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Tropik SS will be polished on any surfaces?


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

ExMachina said:


> Does anyone know if the Tropik SS will be polished on any surfaces?


I don't know, but it seems likely, if this is supposed to be a dressier diver.


----------



## phlllpy (Feb 16, 2010)

Et209 said:


> Same here! I'd emailed him after I made my pre-order to confirm the number I want. Jason replied back.


I emailed him and he wrote back instantly verifying that everything is good with my pre-order and that I can even get my preferred #.

Nice to see he is as attentive to his customers as he was last time I emailed him (in 2010) despite all the success he has had over the past couple years.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

phlllpy said:


> I emailed him and he wrote back instantly verifying that everything is good with my pre-order and that I can even get my preferred #.
> 
> Nice to see he is as attentive to his customers as he was last time I emailed him (in 2010) despite all the success he has had over the past couple years.


Jason doesn't do this as a "side of the desk"/secondary job... He's taken this as hi primary career. This, IMO, shows commitment to his craft.

Cheers!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Man I'm seeing so many updates on the steel but none for the bronze! The suspense is killing me! 

Wasn't this supposed to be done prior to the steel? Or is Jason going to release steel first cause he's not getting enough bronze orders? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

lorsban said:


> Man I'm seeing so many updates on the steel but none for the bronze! The suspense is killing me!
> 
> Wasn't this supposed to be done prior to the steel? Or is Jason going to release steel first cause he's not getting enough bronze orders?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Things are just working their way through. Mo need to worry.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance, mate! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

lorsban said:


> Man I'm seeing so many updates on the steel but none for the bronze! The suspense is killing me!
> 
> Wasn't this supposed to be done prior to the steel? Or is Jason going to release steel first cause he's not getting enough bronze orders?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Part of it might be the scheduled updates on the 5th of every month, which are typically pretty full of new info, whereas the SS Tropik info just kind of trickles out. Think "bolus" vs "drip"


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

kwiteaboy said:


> Part of it might be the scheduled updates on the 5th of every month, which are typically pretty full of new info, whereas the SS Tropik info just kind of trickles out. Think "bolus" vs "drip"


5th? Then we should be seeing something in a little bit. Woohoo!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

This rubber strap resembles the rubber isofrane on my Aquadive ad77. At least the upper part. 

Thanks 

Roberto


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> This rubber strap resembles the rubber isofrane on my Aquadive ad77. At least the upper part.


No resemblance.. IS the same strap, Bonetto Cinturini 281.


----------



## Rimsky (Jun 14, 2012)

lorsban said:


> 5th? Then we should be seeing something in a little bit. Woohoo!


Can someone post an update when it's available for the Tropik B? Still on the fence at this point.


----------



## Tumbles (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking forward to an SS update today/tomorrow.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Tumbles said:


> Looking forward to an SS update today/tomorrow.


Yes, Jason told me after he received my deposit for the Tropik B, that there will be an e-mail update every month on the 5th...:-!

So, that means sometime in the next few hours... !!!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

The email's been sent. The Bronze's dials look spectacular, particularly the green!


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Trel said:


> The email's been sent. The Bronze's dials look spectacular, particularly the green!


So I guess it'll only be a matter of seconds before you share them with us here? :-s :-d


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Trel said:


> The email's been sent. The Bronze's dials look spectacular, particularly the green!


Yes, WOW, they all look fantastic! Now I want one of each color! (but let's try and be _reasonable _'bout it...) :rodekaart

I've ordered #17 of _BROWN:_


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Gotta love the 3-Dimensionality of the indices and hands as seen in this pic:


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Duuuuuude! All the colors look awesome! The all brown looks fantastic!

Glad I picked grey tho. Should look good in either brown or black leather/rubber.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

dougiedude said:


> Gotta love the 3-Dimensionality of the indices and hands as seen in this pic:


It's gorgeous, finally someone (Jason) knows how to work with bronze. No surprise there.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah ... devilish temptations. At this rate, I'll never be able to buy my grail(s).

Is the grey dial actually brushed (like in the rendering) or plain?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Slowly switching allegiance from the Tropik s/s to the bronze. 

Great pictures


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

WnS said:


> Ah ... devilish temptations. At this rate, I'll never be able to buy my grail(s).
> 
> Is the grey dial actually brushed (like in the rendering) or plain?


It will be brushed. It was mentioned in the newsletter that the prototype was just to show the color.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jason said the green and brown dials are what you will see in the production models. The grey dial is "not the final production version - it was executed in a matte finish instead of a metallic brushed grey". A revised version will be done for a future update. 

He also mentioned the date wheels will match the dial colors and have white numerals. Lastly, the straps will not have minimal stitching like in the pic. It will have "full stitch along each flank."


----------



## topher512 (Jul 16, 2011)

Uggh. I am holding out for the Delfin ... or I thought I was. The Tropik is gorgeous.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

topher512 said:


> Uggh. I am holding out for the Delfin ... or I thought I was. The Tropik is gorgeous.


Get both!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Great pre-ordering experience, Jason really cares of his customers... |>
Again, I'm not a Bronze fan but I'm digging it, looks great!


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

I have to say this is one of the prettiest bronze divers I've ever seen. Simple, elegant and stylish, all the elements from case to dial and straps complimenting each other.
Not a fan of bronze myself but if I ever wanted to buy one, that would be it! Well done!


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Not a good idea to go diving with a bronze watch, you'll get a nasty green crust as opposed to the brown patina.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

WnS said:


> Not a good idea to go diving with a bronze watch, you'll get a nasty green crust as opposed to the brown patina.


That's one nasty-looking case!

Corrosion properties of bronze varies quite a bit, however, and it's my understanding that the Tropik B is composed for increased corrosion resistance to make it 'diver-friendly'. Many bronzes are more resistant to corrosion than stainless steel...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

topher512 said:


> Uggh. I am holding out for the Delfin ... or I thought I was. The Tropik is gorgeous.


Get both.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not a fan of bronze and I prefer cases no smaller than 42mm, but the Tropic B is simply gorgeous. Couldn't pass it up. It will be my first bronze. Can't wait to get it in hand! Definitely ordering the Delfin as well.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

That is one elegant bronze watch, though much more a dress watch than a tool/diver which appeals to me more. I've read up on this Aluminium/bronze mix and it appears to be not only more resistant to water corrosion but resistant to the use patina than bronze watches are famous for, will be interesting to see how a patina develops on these.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Luminated said:


> That is one elegant bronze watch, though much more a dress watch than a tool/diver which appeals to me more. I've read up on this Aluminium/bronze mix and it appears to be not only more resistant to water corrosion but resistant to the use patina than bronze watches are famous for, will be interesting to see how a patina develops on these.


From what I've seen on other aluminum bronze watches, I believe it will have a tendacy to patina faster.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

The case on the right is said to be after two months of wear, compared to the fresh one on the left.


----------



## 2012 (Jun 14, 2012)

Love the raised indices and the dials. Anyone familiar with bronze that could name some other watches that use a similar compound? I'm curious what the long term patina could look like.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

2012 said:


> Love the raised indices and the dials. Anyone familiar with bronze that could name some other watches that use a similar compound? I'm curious what the long term patina could look like.


Aluminum nickel bronze? The Olivier watch is made of that. I think Anonimo and Zenton have also used it for their cases. They may not be the same exact alloys as what Halios is going to use though.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> Aluminum nickel bronze? The Olivier watch is made of that. I think Anonimo and Zenton have also used it for their cases. They may not be the same exact alloys as what Halios is going to use though.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin


I believe you could name another co. but I'd be like a swear word around here... Although I think that co. never ever truly came clean what the compound/alloy it used.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> The case on the right is said to be after two months of wear, compared to the fresh one on the left.
> 
> View attachment 1037203


Not much of a patina there it seems, so for those that like the new look to last longer should look closely at this one. I must say the more I see it the more I like what I see.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Not much of a patina there it seems, so for those that like the new look to last longer should look closely at this one. I must say the more I see it the more I like what I see.


Re: patina

Be careful with this one. Our climate here in Vancouver is pretty moist/ wet. Not much salty-ish air here. It would also depend how long Jason (or his tester) would have worn the watch. You'd probably probably get more patina if you are near water more, or perhaps exposed the watch to sweat, etc.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

WnS said:


> Not a good idea to go diving with a bronze watch, you'll get a nasty green crust as opposed to the brown patina.


Given the watch shown, and the fact that it is on nice leather now leads me to believe that that watch was...artificially....(stress the ART part of artificial)...oxidized to create this...um...dramatic...look for effect. By that I mean "chemically exposed", not "paint applied". Not a natural patina at all, probably.

Honestly, I expect to see a barnacle attached to the bezel!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> Given the watch shown, and the fact that it is on nice leather now leads me to believe that that watch was...artificially....(stress the ART part of artificial)...oxidized to create this...um...dramatic...look for effect. By that I mean "chemically exposed", not "paint applied". Not a natural patina at all, probably.
> 
> Honestly, I expect to see a barnacle attached to the bezel!


Ummm... Yeah. You know it is possible to change straps on a watch, right?


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Ummm... Yeah. You know it is possible to change straps on a watch, right?


Really? I thought they were permanently attached...

What I meant was that the kind of patina on the Panerai suggested constant underwater usage. Even more than that, in fact. I dare say marine salvagers bring up objects from 100 year old shipwrecks that look fresher. That kind of use and user isn't typically someone who will swap on a leather strap and go for a stroll, unless they were changing straps every day. And why would they? And the fact that someone is showing off that kind of look in a place like this also suggests staging, not diving.

Besides, I also believe a serious diver like that would take better care of their equipment. Patina is one thing, corrosion damage... something else.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

On my aquadive bronze happens all the time that there is a bronze ring on my skin after I wear this watch during workouts. I am not concerned about this eroding, as the case back is stainless steel. However, it would also lead me to believe that it would be quite easy that at bronze watch might, under certain sea water circumstances, also corrode like it is in the picture.

I understand that the picture in question has been circulated quite a bit in the different watch forums. If remember correctly, the wearer WAS interested in patina, and took the watch to unusual conditions looking for that patina.

I don't think it was painted as you suggest, but hey.... someone could have been sensationalizing the appearance.

*edit:* i found a link for the original panerai, or at least a link detailing the circumstances for the patina/corrosion: Watches by SJX: A Panerai Bronzo PAM382 with exceptional patina after just 10 days



Takemusu said:


> Really? I thought they were permanently attached...
> 
> What I meant was that the kind of patina on the Panerai suggested constant underwater usage. Even more than that, in fact. I dare say marine salvagers bring up objects from 100 year old shipwrecks that look fresher. That kind of use and user isn't typically someone who will swap on a leather strap and go for a stroll, unless they were changing straps every day. And why would they? And the fact that someone is showing off that kind of look on a place like this also suggests staging, not diving.
> 
> Besides, I also believe a serious diver like that would take better care of their equipment. Patina is one thing, corrosion damage... something else.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> I don't think it was painted as you suggest


I actually never said that I thought it was painted. I said that the patina was artificial, as in made to look that way by exposing the case to chemicals/oxidizing agents/corrosives much as you have just suggested. I mentioned painting only as what I DID NOT mean when I suggested "artificial" enhancement. I could see how you got that though. By suggesting that this was not a natural patina, but an artfully applied one I meant that the Panerai was not allowed to get that look through normal natural exposure to elements, but rather achieved that in a "laboratory" of sorts.

Do you have pictures of your Aquadive? I would be interested in seeing that. I must say that the Tropic B is really looking good to me. I never entertained a bronze before.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> Given the watch shown, and the fact that it is on nice leather now leads me to believe that that watch was...artificially....(stress the ART part of artificial)...oxidized to create this...um...dramatic...look for effect. By that I mean "chemically exposed", not "paint applied".* Not a natural patina at all, probably.*
> 
> Honestly, I expect to see a barnacle attached to the bezel!


They rarely are, so what!

Barnacle LOL! That would be hard core, & not too far a stretch today somehow.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> They rarely are, so what!


I don't mind homemade patina at all. Just didn't buy the original premise that that kind of corrosion will happen if you dive with a bronze.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like a Romain Jerome titanic watch. Great concept but I'm not really a fan. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Having artificially oxidized a couple bronzes, that is definitely not a liver of sulphur job. If it was artificially aged, it was left in a salt water tank for a few days.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Just saw the link provided by Zenrag to the original source of this Panerai. (thanks btw) The claim is that it was just worn in the Mediterranean for 10 days of swimming. Just 10 days?! I'm not sure what to think. Any bronze experts want to chime in on this? I know I have read and seen accounts here of regular wearers of bronze who had swam in the ocean for entire summers and whose watches don't have anywhere near the oxidation on this PAM. Odd...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> Just saw the link provided by Zenrag to the original source of this Panerai. (thanks btw) The claim is that it was just worn in the Mediterranean for 10 days of swimming. Just 10 days?! I'm not sure what to think. Any bronze experts want to chime in on this? I know I have read and seen accounts here of regular wearers of bronze who had swam in the ocean for entire summers and whose watches don't have anywhere near the oxidation on this PAM. Odd...


You can check out the watch in person on France. Apparently it is on display at a jewelry/watch retail location...


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm in for the Olive dial Tropik B!!! Just ordered! My Laguna now will have a brother!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> Just saw the link provided by Zenrag to the original source of this Panerai. (thanks btw) The claim is that it was just worn in the Mediterranean for 10 days of swimming. Just 10 days?! I'm not sure what to think. Any bronze experts want to chime in on this? I know I have read and seen accounts here of regular wearers of bronze who had swam in the ocean for entire summers and whose watches don't have anywhere near the oxidation on this PAM. Odd...


I don't doubt it. The CuSn8 takes a patina quickly. After polishing my Armida A1b, I have seen it turn quite dark in 1 day of outdoors wear in high humidity. I also tried warm salt water on my Benarus Moray for just an hour and bits of green started to show around the bezel.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

An example for you:

Armida after 10 seconds in warm liver of sulphur solution










Armida right now after I cleaned it yesterday.










If I am not satisfied with how it is developing, I brush it off and start over. I will use polishing cloth, jewelers emery cloth or a soft nail buffer to "brush" the finish. I also try to be careful handling the raw metal because the oils on my fingers will leave fingerprints in the patina.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

freight dog said:


> An example for you:
> 
> Armida after 10 seconds in warm liver of sulphur solution
> 
> ...


This is why our horological ancestors moved from brass/bronze to SS--the upkeep. Why didn't they notice the beauty of patina, or probably they were outnumbered by those who chose gold. Less upkeep seemed like progress.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> This is why our horological ancestors moved from brass/bronze to SS--the upkeep. Why didn't they notice the beauty of patina, or probably they were outnumbered by those who chose gold. Less upkeep seemed like progress.


Yup. I have enough stuff to do that keeping a handle on how much my watch is turning green from day to day isn't all that attractive. That and I want to dive with my watches and not have them corroding in real time on my wrist. I don't get the bronze thing at all...not even a little.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

trekDS said:


> Yup. I have enough stuff to do that keeping a handle on how much my watch is turning green from day to day isn't all that attractive. That and I want to dive with my watches and not have them corroding in real time on my wrist. I don't get the bronze thing at all...not even a little.


Ok. Most people buying these watches will never put them in contact with water and go to a depth of even -0.5 feet. We are, in most cases, divers of the desk-kind.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> Ok. Most people buying these watches will never put them in contact with water and go to a depth of even -0.5 feet. We are, in most cases, divers of the desk-kind.


then they're fashion watches, where an inferior metal is chosen for how it looks. Too soft for a crown or a bezel. Personally, I'd rather see bronze in watches other than divers', where their toolessness makes sense. I'm impressed by Jason's bronze Tropik.

I've always thought the WW2 officers' watches were very handsome, usually rose gold, blackdial and strap. Yeah they were small 32-34mm but then why would you want something larger in show-off gold?

I like the look of bronze even when it feels like a retro kick.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> then they're fashion watches, where an inferior metal is chosen for how it looks. Too soft for a crown or a bezel. Personally, I'd rather see bronze in watches other than divers', where their toolessness makes sense. I'm impressed by Jason's bronze Tropik.
> 
> I've always thought the WW2 officers' watches were very handsome, usually rose gold, blackdial and strap. Yeah they were small 32-34mm but then why would you want something larger in show-off gold?
> 
> I like the look of bronze even when it feels like a retro kick.


No. None of these, really, are "diving watches". Reliability wise, it would be wiser to use a dive computer or even a quartz. These are just watches that in most cases that just happen to be made out of bronze.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience of halioswatches.eu?
I notice that the price for the Tropik b is $675 + shipping on halioswatches.com, but is €675 on halioswatches.eu

When the exchange rate is approx 1.3 this makes quite a difference (unless the eu price includes any customs charges that may be levied if purchase from outside the eu)


----------



## Tumbles (Sep 7, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Does anyone have any experience of halioswatches.eu?
> I notice that the price for the Tropik b is $675 + shipping on halioswatches.com, but is €675 on halioswatches.eu
> 
> When the exchange rate is approx 1.3 this makes quite a difference (unless the eu price includes any customs charges that may be levied if purchase from outside the eu)


~17% VAT?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

VAT is 20% and I would expect to pay a customs import charge of a similar amount to that when buying from outside the UK.
That's why I'm keen to know if the EU quoted price already includes those charges. 
If so, why is it still about 10% more than ordering in $ and footing the import charges myself on top?


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> VAT is 20% and I would expect to pay a customs import charge of a similar amount to that when buying from outside the UK.
> That's why I'm keen to know if the EU quoted price already includes those charges.
> If so, why is it still about 10% more than ordering in $ and footing the import charges myself on top?


Halios EU simply wants more MONAYYY!

Make a statement with your wallet and take the cheaper route.


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

So I sold off a few pieces all set to buy something else, then thought I should look over this thread one more time.....since I had last looked I had no idea there was going to be a SS version of the Tropix! Glad I had not yet pulled the trigger! Now the hard part, can the money in the pp account be left alone until the Tropix is released????????? I need to 'lose' my password for a few months


----------



## Rimsky (Jun 14, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> VAT is 20% and I would expect to pay a customs import charge of a similar amount to that when buying from outside the UK.
> That's why I'm keen to know if the EU quoted price already includes those charges.
> If so, why is it still about 10% more than ordering in $ and footing the import charges myself on top?


Their website says VAT included, but you'd probably have to check w/ them to see if import charges are already reflected. My guess is that it is, but that's not substantiated.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

trekDS said:


> Yup. I have enough stuff to do that keeping a handle on how much my watch is turning green from day to day isn't all that attractive. That and I want to dive with my watches and not have them corroding in real time on my wrist. I don't get the bronze thing at all...not even a little.


Patina does not equal corrosion. The patina is actually a protective coating that protects from corrosion. Bronze is widely used in shipbuilding--fittings, propellers, etc. because of their resistance to salt water and corrosion. I don't have a bronze dive watch, but would not have any concerns about buying one.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

flyingpicasso said:


> Patina does not equal corrosion. The patina is actually a protective coating that protects from corrosion. Bronze is widely used in shipbuilding--fittings, propellers, etc. because of their resistance to salt water and corrosion. I don't have a bronze dive watch, but would not have any concerns about buying one.


Technically the patina is still corrosion, but in this situation it's a self limiting reaction as the oxide layer protects the metal underneath. I'd like to know what types of bronze are used in ship building, probably different to the bronze in that rusted up Panerai.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

WnS said:


> Technically the patina is still corrosion, but in this situation it's a self limiting reaction as the oxide layer protects the metal underneath. I'd like to know what types of bronze are used in ship building, probably different to the bronze in that rusted up Panerai.


Rust...now THAT would be a problem. The patina on bronze, though, will not do what rust does to metal. What the patina does is affect the look of the watch, and either you like that look or you don't. The decision should be limited to aesthetics, not case integrity.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

WnS said:


> Technically the patina is still corrosion, but in this situation it's a self limiting reaction as the oxide layer protects the metal underneath. I'd like to know what types of bronze are used in ship building, probably different to the bronze in that rusted up Panerai.


Hard to say. Certainly some bronzes are better than others for propellers (Properties of Bronze for Marine Propellers) but this is all a matter of degrees. Probably more of interest to us is the fact that the patina process is determined by the chemicals present at the time the patina is formed (and an example, see here: Patina Formulas for Brass, Bronze and Copper).


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

That verdigris-covered Panerai was specifically abused to see what would happen. The problem with that watch now is that if you were to scrub it off, then it would happen all over again and the case would begin losing metal. That bezel now grinds like the tranny of an abused Trabant.

Bronze is an ideal metal for shipborne operations because it patinates so readily and, once it does, forms a crust of sorts that prevents any further oxidization. Compare this to iron, where rust will continue to eat right through a piece of iron, whereas bronze pieces that have spent thousands of years on the sea floor can be hauled up and polished to look just like new (hyperbole).

Of course, we're not talking about ship fittings, we're talking about a wristwatch with small, precision parts. If left in the air with a reasonably continental level of humidity, the bronze will take on a reasonably even, brownish patina and then basically stop. If used as a diver and never rinsed off (something that would harm any dive watch, frankly) then the gross verdigris crust will form.

I don't plan on doing any artificial patinating with mine. I'll wear it normally and take care of it like I do any watch I own. It'll take a lot longer than using liver of sulphur, but it will look better in the end.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

WnS said:


> Halios EU simply wants more MONAYYY!
> 
> Make a statement with your wallet and take the cheaper route.


Why don't you ask Jason. I am sure the reason is that he has to ship it there, with all the paperwork for the EU, it is a much different process. In addition, there is a new customer service contact in Europe that can deal with issues on European time, not on West Coast North America time.

Or once you ask Jason, he may provide a different reason.... yes, money drives this... but why not??? Someone has to make a living in this, and Jason does this full time.

Cheers!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Trel said:


> That verdigris-covered Panerai was specifically abused to see what would happen. The problem with that watch now is that if you were to scrub it off, then it would happen all over again and the case would begin losing metal. That bezel now grinds like the tranny of an abused Trabant.
> 
> Bronze is an ideal metal for shipborne operations because it patinates so readily and, once it does, forms a crust of sorts that prevents any further oxidization. Compare this to iron, where rust will continue to eat right through a piece of iron, whereas bronze pieces that have spent thousands of years on the sea floor can be hauled up and polished to look just like new (hyperbole).
> 
> ...


I mostly agree with your statements on bronze and contact with salt/sea water. But most industrial applications or larger marine vessels use electrolysis to protect the metals on their ships from corrosion, regardless of metal composition.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Does anyone have any experience of halioswatches.eu?
> I notice that the price for the Tropik b is $675 + shipping on halioswatches.com, but is €675 on halioswatches.eu
> 
> When the exchange rate is approx 1.3 this makes quite a difference (unless the eu price includes any customs charges that may be levied if purchase from outside the eu)





WnS said:


> Halios EU simply wants more MONAYYY!
> 
> Make a statement with your wallet and take the cheaper route.


This is clearly explained on the website: http://www.halioswatches.eu/pricing-explained/ for EU customers. You'll also get longer warranty. If one wants to avoid EU VAT, that's a different story.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for that. Not trying I avoid anything, it just didn't seem to add up in the face of it. 

I obviously didn't look hard enough on the site for that info


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

flyingpicasso said:


> Patina does not equal corrosion. The patina is actually a protective coating that protects from corrosion. Bronze is widely used in shipbuilding--fittings, propellers, etc. because of their resistance to salt water and corrosion. I don't have a bronze dive watch, but would not have any concerns about buying one.


Surface corrosion is still corrosion. I dive with my watches so I would experience a hell of a lot more than a bit of patina on what needs to work as a precise instrument. No thanks.


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm just glad to see the applied markers. Tired of all the printed dials, they are cheap IMO.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

It's gonna be about 90 here in the DC area today, which got me thinking: what will you Tropik B preorderers be wearing your watches on when they arrive this summer? I don't want my very sweaty wrist to ruin the nice leathers they come with, so I guess it'll have to be rubber, canvas, or maybe mesh?


----------



## kevral (May 10, 2011)

I'm thinking maybe I could make my Isofrane work, using the Halios bronze buckle body with the Isofrane buckle tang.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

G26okie said:


> I'm just glad to see the applied markers. Tired of all the printed dials, they are cheap IMO.


Yeah, I like the applied hour indices as well. With the dot minute markers the dial reminds me a little of IWC's vintage Ingenieur.

Between that and the great domed effect, overall the watch is a lot classier-looking than the renderings would have suggested


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

kwiteaboy said:


> It's gonna be about 90 here in the DC area today, which got me thinking: what will you Tropik B preorderers be wearing your watches on when they arrive this summer? I don't want my very sweaty wrist to ruin the nice leathers they come with, so I guess it'll have to be rubber, canvas, or maybe mesh?


I would like to see how mine looks on a zulu but I'm not sure how the metal rings will clash with the bronze of the case. I might try a sand colored zulu with pvd rings. I don't really like the look of black rubber on a bronze case with a brown dial.

Rich


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Odin43 said:


> I would like to see how mine looks on a zulu but I'm not sure how the metal rings will clash with the bronze of the case. I might try a sand colored zulu with pvd rings. I don't really like the look of black rubber on a bronze case with a brown dial.
> 
> Rich


Lumtec are supplying their new bronze Combat with nato straps complete with bronze look rings so might be worthwhile checking the straps section on their site after this watch is launched as these straps might become available to purchase separately.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Odin43 said:


> I would like to see how mine looks on a zulu but I'm not sure how the metal rings will clash with the bronze of the case. I might try a sand colored zulu with pvd rings. I don't really like the look of black rubber on a bronze case with a brown dial.
> 
> Rich


Jason indicated on Facebook he's trying to set up a collaboration with someone to sell Zulus/NATOs with bronze hardware, so you might be in luck!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Have loved most of the Halios offerings but frankly am not feeling this one at all!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

kwiteaboy said:


> Jason indicated on Facebook he's trying to set up a collaboration with someone to sell Zulus/NATOs with bronze hardware, so you might be in luck!


I had talked to him via email a couple weeks ago and mentioned that Crown and Buckle were ones who did the prototype Bronze Zulu that Olivier showed off. He said he would look into it and he confirmed to me on Facebook that he is working with them on exactly that. Also Ancon Watches ships with a bronze hardware zulu as well so they are out there at least hardware wise.

Now I just need to decide what color or find a way to collect them all as I've already picked up 2/3rds of the Bluering set (Black is the only one I'm missing).

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Lumtec are supplying their new bronze Combat with nato straps complete with bronze look rings so might be worthwhile checking the straps section on their site after this watch is launched as these straps might become available to purchase separately.


Thanks

Rich


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

kwiteaboy said:


> Jason indicated on Facebook he's trying to set up a collaboration with someone to sell Zulus/NATOs with bronze hardware, so you might be in luck!


That's awesome. I'll check that out.

Rich


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Odin43 said:


> I would like to see how mine looks on a zulu but I'm not sure how the metal rings will clash with the bronze of the case. I might try a sand colored zulu with pvd rings. I don't really like the look of black rubber on a bronze case with a brown dial.
> 
> Rich


Why not try a canvas? There are a few out there at reasonable cost, but custom are a little pricey, though.

I think it would be a good, more rustic look, on a patina'd bronze watch. I just recently received the Archimde Bronze Pilot and I think it would look great on canvas. And it is a little more 'porous' to allow your skin to breath in hotter/humid weather.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Lumtec are supplying their new bronze Combat with nato straps complete with bronze look rings so might be worthwhile checking the straps section on their site after this watch is launched as these straps might become available to purchase separately.


I have contacted Lum Tec, and they told me that they are making extra bronze nato straps
So it will definately be made available


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

blurrycloud said:


> I have contacted Lum Tec, and they told me that they are making extra bronze nato straps
> So it will definately be made available


I'd need to check up but if memory serves me right I think the Bronze Combat has a 22mm lug width which ties in with the Halios Tropik B perfectly.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Why not try a canvas? There are a few out there at reasonable cost, but custom are a little pricey, though.
> 
> I think it would be a good, more rustic look, on a patina'd bronze watch. I just recently received the Archimde Bronze Pilot and I think it would look great on canvas. And it is a little more 'porous' to allow your skin to breath in hotter/humid weather.


I have a great canvas from Micah that I wear on my Panerai but the backing is leather. I am looking for alternatives to rubber to take it swimming.

Rich


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Odin43 said:


> I have a great canvas from Micah that I wear on my Panerai but the backing is leather. I am looking for alternatives to rubber to take it swimming.
> 
> Rich


I rate a nato perfect for swimming, especially in the sea where a springbar break on a traditional strap can lead to the loss of the watch.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Luminated said:


> I rate a nato perfect for swimming, especially in the sea where a springbar break on a traditional strap can lead to the loss of the watch.


I hear you, natos are very secure straps to swim or to dive with but it requires a lot of effort to break a high quality springbar, more a myth than a real concern..


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm very late to the party, and prefer not to read 46 pages for the answer 

Are pre-orders still open ?
The second free strap...is it a different version ?


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> I'm very late to the party, and prefer not to read 46 pages for the answer
> 
> Are pre-orders still open ?
> The second free strap...is it a different version ?


Yes, preorders are still available. The second strap is different. As the watches are nearing shipping, Jason/Halios will contact you showing strap options and asking for your strap choices.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> Yes, preorders are still available. The second strap is different. As the watches are nearing shipping, Jason/Halios will contact you showing strap options and asking for your strap choices.


Thank you very much for the info.....I'm placing my order


----------



## junglejay (Mar 19, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> I had talked to him via email a couple weeks ago and mentioned that Crown and Buckle were ones who did the prototype Bronze Zulu that Olivier showed off. He said he would look into it and he confirmed to me on Facebook that he is working with them on exactly that. Also Ancon Watches ships with a bronze hardware zulu as well so they are out there at least hardware wise.
> 
> Now I just need to decide what color or find a way to collect them all as I've already picked up 2/3rds of the Bluering set (Black is the only one I'm missing).
> 
> Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


This is great news! I, too, was wondering what to do about a brown/bronze combination, since I wear zulus and natos whenever I can... I was no longer hoping for much since there has been little to read on the Olivier website, so I am glad Jason is working on this.


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Has anyone one heard anything about a Tropik SS pre-order or release date?


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Has No Left said:


> Has anyone one heard anything about a Tropik SS pre-order or release date?


It doesn't appear there's going to be a preorder for either the SS Tropik or the Delfin, but I think the plan is for both Tropiks to release at the same time this summer.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

I read the whole thread. I have a lot to add but will summarize in bullets.
-problem with ancon 'bronze tone' NATO strap. it didn't take my patina chemicals at all. Must be anodized. Therefore, it will not match aged bronze.
- I've studied bronze statues a lot and patina is not the same as corrosion. Patina is superficial to the tune of microns. That encrusted PAM is corrosion. Corrosion can wreak havoc with seals. Crown and case back.
- ALU bonze looks v and behaves more like brass. Patina is colder looking.CuSn8 bronze is statuary bronze. Displays more red patina.


----------



## jcs214 (Dec 26, 2012)

Has No Left said:


> Has anyone one heard anything about a Tropik SS pre-order or release date?


Just emailed Jason about this on Saturday. The SS Tropik should be released at the same time as the Tropik B in June/July, but the SS bracelet may be ready a little later.


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone heard of any new info about the Delfin? I'm really excited about this watch and can't wait to see more of it!


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Pre-ordered the Green face Tropik B earlier this week. Have been wanting a green faced bronze watch for some time, but really didn't need another diver. The Tropik B had a different look with applied markers. I think it can be dressed up or down. Looking forward to receiving it. It will be nice to put in my watch case with my Bluering.  Plus have just received confirmation from Jason that 68/100 of green face Tropik B is mine to match my 68/100 Bluering!!!!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Watch Crazy said:


> Pre-ordered the Green face Tropik B earlier this week. Have been wanting a green faced bronze watch for some time, but really didn't need another diver. The Tropik B had a different look with applied markers. I think it can be dressed up or down. Looking forward to receiving it. It will be nice to put in my watch case with my Bluering.  Plus have just received confirmation from Jason that 68/100 of green face Tropik B is mine to match my 68/100 Bluering!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1049402


That's what I'm leaning towards as well since I have both a blue and silver Bluering that can use some more family company.

Blue on Stingray: 









Silver on black leather 5 ring nato:










Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Watch Crazy said:


> Pre-ordered the Green face Tropik B earlier this week. Have been wanting a green faced bronze watch for some time, but really didn't need another diver. The Tropik B had a different look with applied markers. I think it can be dressed up or down. Looking forward to receiving it. It will be nice to put in my watch case with my Bluering.  Plus have just received confirmation from Jason that 68/100 of green face Tropik B is mine to match my 68/100 Bluering!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1049402


+1 on the Olive dial. This shot sold me (surprisingly my wife too!)


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Just wondering what would happen to the POLISHED edge on the bezel if I choose to "renew" the bronze, in case I do not like the patina?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

My wife really likes the bronze too. I still want something with a bezel though.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

blurrycloud said:


> Just wondering what would happen to the POLISHED edge on the bezel if I choose to "renew" the bronze, in case I do not like the patina?


I would believe that the patina color/texture would differ slightly since brushed has a more grained structure and the polished is smoother. This may be the first polished/brushed bronze watch at the moment (don't know of any others, does anyone here).

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

blurrycloud said:


> Just wondering what would happen to the POLISHED edge on the bezel if I choose to "renew" the bronze, in case I do not like the patina?


From the photos, I don't get the impression that the bezel has any difference in finish than the rest of the watch. Is the bezel supposed to be different?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> From the photos, I don't get the impression that the bezel has any difference in finish than the rest of the watch. Is the bezel supposed to be different?


It's just the beveled edge that has a different finish; it's polished. Here are the pictures again:

edit: weird, pictures not really showing up. Refer to this post! https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-new-2013-collection-773403-39.html#post6176965


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Ah. I see it now. Thanks for the images Citizen V. It will indeed be interesting to see how the patina will look on these differing surfaces!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I pre-ordered my Olive Green Bronze Tropik


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

New pic from FB.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> New pic from FB.
> 
> View attachment 1051955


That's not fair, my watchbox is already full and my wallet is empty.


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

WnS said:


> That's not fair, my watchbox is already full and my wallet is empty.


I'm almost in the same boat. I have a spot left in one of my boxes, but I just checked my wallet and I'm financially 
embarrassed.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Suweeet! This must be the glossy dial, instead of the wrong matt one that were previously posted...


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

jcs214 said:


> Just emailed Jason about this on Saturday. The SS Tropik should be released at the same time as the Tropik B in June/July, but the SS bracelet may be ready a little later.


Hurry up and take my money already I have no interest in the bronze - different story with the ss version cracker of a watch going by the photos I've seen on facebook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> Suweeet! This must be the glossy dial, instead of the wrong matt one that were previously posted...


I think it's the same. That's the grey right? I sometimes confuse it for the green one.

Looking forward to the brushed grey dial. Added texture would be great with bronze.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Great color on the grey dial, but I would like to see the brushed finish a little more in that pic.

I've already got an Isofrane strap lined up for my green-face. Summer needs to hurry up and come!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

lorsban said:


> I think it's the same. That's the grey right? I sometimes confuse it for the green one.
> 
> Looking forward to the brushed grey dial. Added texture would be great with bronze.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


I just received some additional info from Jason. More info to come from him I am sure.

It sounds like the grey matte dial is it. It also was NOT a grey glossy dial he was looking at, but a grey brushed dial.

The info that I have is that he is happier about the grey matte dial instead of the brushed one... more info to come from Jason I am sure.... and he will provide options if you are not happy with the grey matte dial option.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Zenrag,

Are you on an email list or just contacting the owner? I've tried unsuccessfully to request updates from the Halios website.

Thanks,
David



Zenrag said:


> I just received some additional info from Jason. More info to come from him I am sure.
> 
> It sounds like the grey matte dial is it. It also was NOT a grey glossy dial he was looking at, but a grey brushed dial.
> 
> The info that I have is that he is happier about the grey matte dial instead of the brushed one... more info to come from Jason I am sure.... and he will provide options if you are not happy with the grey matte dial option.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> I just received some additional info from Jason. More info to come from him I am sure.
> 
> It sounds like the grey matte dial is it. It also was NOT a grey glossy dial he was looking at, but a grey brushed dial.
> 
> The info that I have is that he is happier about the grey matte dial instead of the brushed one... more info to come from Jason I am sure.... and he will provide options if you are not happy with the grey matte dial option.


Well I can't say I wasn't looking forward to the brushed version but if he says the matte looks good I guess I'll just have to trust him.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

GoBuffs11 said:


> Hey Zenrag,
> 
> Are you on an email list or just contacting the owner? I've tried unsuccessfully to request updates from the Halios website.
> 
> ...


When did you send the request in to him?

Jason is usually pretty good to get back to people.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

I sent a message through the "contact" function on the website maybe last week. No big deal. I'll just keep checking this thread.

Thanks,
David



Zenrag said:


> When did you send the request in to him?
> 
> Jason is usually pretty good to get back to people.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

The gray dial/gray zulu pic on FB is what sold me. Ordered a gray dial yesterday.

Going to need to get rid of the Armida I guess.:think:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

freight dog said:


> The gray dial/gray nato pic on FB is what sold me. Ordered a gray dial yesterday.
> 
> Going to need to get rid of the Armida I guess.:think:


Congrats! The grey dial bronze is my favorite dial choice too, but alas, my heart longs for the black dial stainless steel:-d

RD


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> ...my heart longs for the black dial stainless steel:-d


What a wonderful declaration of love!
Enjoy the anticipation my friend, can't wait to see the Black SS Tropik strapped on your wrist!

Cheers!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

vokotin said:


> What a wonderful declaration of love!
> Enjoy the anticipation my friend, can't wait to see the Black SS Tropik strapped on your wrist!
> 
> Cheers!


:-d Thanks for keeping us so committed to the cause! If this SS Tropik is anything like I anticipate, it will initiate a big change in my watch habits. Everything is pointing to a watch I have wanted for a long time, but never found. I like the new sleek bezel insert vs the raised oval one. Getting sleeker all the time :-! Go Jason!

Cheers my friend!

RD


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

freight dog said:


> The gray dial/gray nato pic on FB is what sold me. Ordered a gray dial yesterday.


+1 that brushed grey is looking mighty fine! [trigger finger getting itchy]


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed the difference in design between the indices on the Tropik B and Tropik SS? On the SS they are chamfered around the perimeter and filled with lume. On the B they do not appear to be chamfered at all and have a more basic U shaped profile filled with lume. Basically just a channel. The SS version seems much more refined.

Is this just a prototype thing, or are we likely to see differing finished products between the two models? Any thoughts? I would love the more refined indice style of the SS on the B...


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I noticed that as well. The applied indices on the steelie's dial do look more refined. I don't mind the channel-type on the green dial, and it may in fact just be a prototype thing. The channel-type reminds me of Doxa's dials.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Probably different designs. The golden borders on the bronze are thick and may not look good as a fully enclosed rectangle.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

I love chamfered indices for all of the lovey light reflecting surfaces they provide. Perhaps Jason is going after a slightly less polished look with the bronze. I guess we'll see soon enough what the final design will be.


----------



## Tumbles (Sep 7, 2011)

Thuggee said:


> Hurry up and take my money already I have no interest in the bronze - different story with the ss version cracker of a watch going by the photos I've seen on facebook
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have exactly the same feelings.

Hoping for more Tropik SS information/pictures with bracelet.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a little teaser for you folks...

Met up with Jason here in Vancouver... Showed him some of my new acquisitions, but I has a chance to see the Tropik B Grey and Green dials as well as the Tropik SS.

The watches, even though they are trial versions, look fantastic. Tight!! The applied indices look awesome... Something from a watch in a much higher price range. He's really upped his game with these two models.

Also the ceramic bezel on the Tropik SS looks fantastic. A great addition.

Although I did preorder the grey dial bronze, I cannot wait until the Delphin is produced!!!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

That's so cool! How did the grey look? I have one on order as well.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Grey looked great. The bronze metal used on the watch is definitely going to be different than the garden variety reddish bronze of many of the other bronze divers. I like it.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> Grey looked great. The bronze metal used on the watch is definitely going to be different than the garden variety reddish bronze of many of the other bronze divers. I like it.


Good to hear! But that's a matte grey right, not brushed?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

lorsban said:


> Good to hear! But that's a matte grey right, not brushed?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Yep.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

It sounds awesome Zen, thanks for the insight, we already have three winners for sure, can't wait to see a Delphin prototype now!

Cheers.



Zenrag said:


> Just a little teaser for you folks...
> 
> Met up with Jason here in Vancouver... Showed him some of my new acquisitions, but I has a chance to see the Tropik B Grey and Green dials as well as the Tropik SS.
> 
> ...


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

New SS Tropik photos on Facebook:















I wish there was going to be more time between the Tropik B's release and this


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

From FB...
















Edit: Lol. Just got beat.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

WOW!!
Thanks for posting mate, I'm speechless! 



gshock626 said:


> From FB...
> 
> View attachment 1065218
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> From FB...
> 
> View attachment 1065218
> 
> ...


A seriously elegant and well executed watch design that in my opinion far exceeds the price being asked. If it had been a little bigger it might have been on my list.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

SS Tropik! Absolutely incredible!  Thanks for posting the FB pics fellers :-!

RD


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

They will be released at the same time, according to Jason. 



kwiteaboy said:


> New SS Tropik photos on Facebook:
> View attachment 1065215
> 
> View attachment 1065216
> ...


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Dang! I was originally in for a SS Tropik, got swayed by the bronze and preordered one of those, now I'm being teased by the beauty of these SS prototypes!! Argh!!!


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

sarasate said:


> They will be released at the same time, according to Jason.


I know, but I wish they weren't so I wouldn't have to see all the photos of the stainless when I'm paying for my bronze! Oh well, I guess Christmas isn't too far away...


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Where's Delfin? I want to see Delfin.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Luminated said:


> A seriously elegant and well executed watch design that in my opinion far exceeds the price being asked. If it had been a little bigger it might have been on my list.


I totally agree. I saw the SS in person on Friday, when i met with Jason. I tell you, ceramic bezel is fantastic!!

The fit and finish is very good, and I definitely told Jason that the watch looks of a much higher value than what he's actually charging.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> I totally agree. I saw the SS in person on Friday, when i met with Jason. I tell you, ceramic bezel is fantastic!!
> 
> The fit and finish is very good, and I definitely told Jason that the watch looks of a much higher value than what he's actually charging.


Thanks for the reconnaissance mission Zen, but I know this SS Tropik is "the one", even without seeing it in the flesh.

The bronze will be great, but the SS was my foremost choice from the start. It's the perfect size! It wouldn't look right any bigger. "Luminated" will be realize this watch would be perfect. :-d

Is the potential for blue a top secret Zen? ;-) Please PM ( I respect secrecy)

Once I have the SS, I must admit the Delphin is very intriguing b-)

As I've stressed in numerous posts in this thread. This will be _my_ watch :-! I can't own just one watch, but this is very close to the "one watch nirvana" I've heard tell about :-d Never been so stoked about a new release. First time in my WIStory. I think I've arrived. ;-)

RD


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

kwiteaboy said:


> I know, but I wish they weren't so I wouldn't have to see all the photos of the stainless when I'm paying for my bronze! Oh well, I guess Christmas isn't too far away...


Jason also told me when I paid for the green bronze that I can change to SS if I want to when they are ready to go out. SS also looks so nice, so now I'm not sure I will still go with green bronze...


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

I just saw that these have 22mm lugs. I'm not sure how I missed that after looking at these so many times. That's a turn off for me because all my straps are 20mm.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

If you preorder the bronze, you'll get 2 straps 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

sarasate said:


> Jason also told me when I paid for the green bronze that I can change to SS if I want to when they are ready to go out. SS also looks so nice, so now I'm not sure I will still go with green bronze...


Then I think Jason is the most accommodating brand in the industry! The fact a deposit is refundable at any time is also very straight up. Halios has my deepest respect!

RD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> I just saw that these have 22mm lugs. I'm not sure how I missed that after looking at these so many times. That's a turn off for me because all my straps are 20mm.


Hey Mr. V - I hate to tell you, I think you are in the vast minority on this one... unless you have a lot of Seiko's, most people's watch collection is going to have a whole heck of a lot of 22 mm straps and bracelets.

Cheers!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Hey Mr. V - I hate to tell you, I think you are in the vast minority on this one... unless you have a lot of Seiko's, most people's watch collection is going to have a whole heck of a lot of 22 mm straps and bracelets.
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah  I didn't expect to be in the majority. Since the average size is around 42mm now, 22mm probably would be the most common strap size. I just had initially hoped that since this was a smaller (and dressier) dive watch, it'd be aimed at people with smaller watches and more 20mm straps.
On the other hand, I don't mind a 22mm strap on the Tropik B and it solves my problem of not being able to decide which to buy. I just hope it won't be sold out once I'm able to afford one.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

kwiteaboy said:


> New SS Tropik photos on Facebook:
> View attachment 1065215
> 
> View attachment 1065216
> ...


That black shark patterned strap (I think it's shark) looks sweet with the Tropik SS! Really sells the upscale look. As nice as the rubber looked on it in previous photos, the black leather is a heart stopper!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like lizard skin. But shark would look really cool on that.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

lorsban said:


> Looks like lizard skin. But shark would look really cool on that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


+1


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> That black shark patterned strap (I think it's shark) looks sweet with the Tropik SS! Really sells the upscale look. As nice as the rubber looked on it in previous photos, the black leather is a heart stopper!


Anyone know what strap or bracelet the Tropik SS will ship with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Has the price been announced for the SS version?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> Has the price been announced for the SS version?


I haven't seen it, but I doubt it will be much different from the bronze


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> I know this SS Tropik is "the one", even without seeing it in the flesh.
> 
> As I've stressed in numerous posts in this thread. This will be _my_ watch :-! I can't own just one watch, but this is very close to the "one watch nirvana" I've heard tell about :-d Never been so stoked about a new release. First time in my WIStory. I think I've arrived. ;-)
> 
> RD


That's WIS poetry at its highest level! :-d
Feeling your enthusiasm, feeling your professed and unconditioned love, you are savoring the anticipation, props to you! :-d
Jason is ready to shake the world of the micros with such unique yet lavish release (outstanding attention to detail by the way) that will be sold at a very fair and reasonable price. :-!
And I'm not exaggerating, Zen is our eyewitness! :-d
Hopefully, just two months of wait and you are ready to go! :-!

Cheers my friend!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

While I like the look and love the ceramic bezel I do wish the bezel had full minute markers. I hope it ends up with a bracelet or if no fitted bracelet a no strap option, for me leather is completely useless and I really don't like rubber straps at all. I'll probably buy one ever as is but the lack of a minute track has slowed my enthusiasm a bit. In my opinion this could be a very useful tool watch with the right bezel.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

In the light of what you're saying I'm under the impression that a Delphin could serve you better.
I know it's a 44mm watch but the l2l seems reasonable to me and speaking of thickness I bet that will be not over 15mm...



lexvil said:


> While I like the look and love the ceramic bezel I do wish the bezel had full minute markers. I hope it ends up with a bracelet or if no fitted bracelet a no strap option, for me leather is completely useless and I really don't like rubber straps at all. I'll probably buy one ever as is but the lack of a minute track has slowed my enthusiasm a bit. In my opinion this could be a very useful tool watch with the right bezel.


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't recall reading about the Tropik SS coming with a SS bracelet or not. I'd love to know as it would be the difference between grabbing the Tropik SS or waiting for the Delfin which will most certainly come with a SS bracelet. This Tropik SS is just so sexy looking though....


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

CamLS said:


> I don't recall reading about the Tropik SS coming with a SS bracelet or not. I'd love to know as it would be the difference between grabbing the Tropik SS or waiting for the Delfin which will most certainly come with a SS bracelet. This Tropik SS is just so sexy looking though....


I think it's a matter of time, soon a SS bracelet for the Tropik will be ready, as far as I know Jason is still working on it.


----------



## jcs214 (Dec 26, 2012)

vokotin said:


> I think it's a matter of time, soon a SS bracelet for the Tropik will be ready, as far as I know Jason is still working on it.


That's my understanding as well. He mentioned to me that the bracelet for the SS may be available after the watch is released.

I pre-ordered the Tropik B with the grey dial, but the more I see the SS, the more I like it. Strongly considering getting both now...


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

SS Tropic looks nice!
Havent been following this closely but are these all spoken for? Because I dont see anything on website for a SS preorder.


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

vokotin said:


> I think it's a matter of time, soon a SS bracelet for the Tropik will be ready, as far as I know Jason is still working on it.


Either way I want to get either the Delfin or Tropik SS, but it would sure make my decision making process easier seeing real pics of the Delfin. Tough problems to deal with I know


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

rajenmaniar said:


> Havent been following this closely but are these all spoken for? Because I dont see anything on website for a SS preorder.


Preorders are available only for a TropikB, as far as I know preorders for the SS Tropik will be opened a week before the date of release.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

lexvil said:


> In my opinion this could be a very useful tool watch with the right bezel.


Unfortunately I do not believe this is what Jason is after with the Tropik line. :-(


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

vokotin said:


> Preorders are available only for a TropikB, as far as I know preorders for the SS Tropik will be opened a week before the date of release.


Thanks!


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

gshock626 said:


> From FB...
> 
> View attachment 1065218
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful watch and IMO just the right size! I hope that the production run is big enough to handle all the people that are wanting to get one. It's defenitly on my "must have" list!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks tropik ss looked much better in render then in metal? Just looks off somehow, can't put my finger on it exactly.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

jopex said:


> Am I the only one that thinks tropik ss looked much better in render then in metal? Just looks off somehow, can't put my finger on it exactly.


Well, the renders present the idealized "perfect" version of a design. Every shine is perfect, every detail is sharp and presented. Photography is much different and is harder to capture detail in a predictable way. Even pros in a studio are taxed with difficulties to try to get everything in a shot. Also, these photos are showing incomplete views of the Tropik. Limited depth of field highlights dramatically some detail, but means less details are crisp and visible...Shadows are greater to also heighten the drama. Some details like the date wheel are not ready yet, so that is obscured.... Perhaps some of this is what you a seeing?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

FYI it has been announced that the Tropik B pre order is closing May 1st. If you want in on the extra Horween strap and bronze buckle better get that order in. 

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> FYI it has been announced that the Tropik B pre order is closing May 1st. If you want in on the extra Horween strap and bronze buckle better get that order in.
> 
> Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


Great! Means they're almost done with the design and are in the production stage already. Hopefully delivery will be around late June-July.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

lorsban said:


> Great! Means they're almost done with the design and are in the production stage already. Hopefully delivery will be around late June-July.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Yep I've been stuck debating dial color between grey and Green and finally placed my deposit on a green Tropik B.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> Well, the renders present the idealized "perfect" version of a design. Every shine is perfect, every detail is sharp and presented. Photography is much different and is harder to capture detail in a predictable way. Even pros in a studio are taxed with difficulties to try to get everything in a shot. Also, these photos are showing incomplete views of the Tropik. Limited depth of field highlights dramatically some detail, but means less details are crisp and visible...Shadows are greater to also heighten the drama. Some details like the date wheel are not ready yet, so that is obscured.... Perhaps some of this is what you a seeing?


Could be.. I guess I'll wait for some more live photos.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Me too! There's never enough!


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Is it going to be a pre-order also for the Tropik SS or not?


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> Even pros in a studio are taxed with difficulties to try to get everything in a shot.


Yeah. Tell me about it. I often have to composite several takes of a watch shot into something that comes close to a rendering.
Still, I am adept at 3D and also know that a photog/3D artist can generate a rendering that looks like 95% of a photograph because they will understand how to 'light' the subject in the application. If I had my way all the time, I'd prefer to generate renderings because they most closely reflect the intent of the designer and stylist. It takes 100X more effort to do this in the photo studio.

BTW. I offered Halios a chance in April to let me shoot the Tropic B and they declined :roll:


----------



## sakura (Aug 5, 2011)

I think the Delfin is going to be a big hit!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

MattPap said:


> Is it going to be a pre-order also for the Tropik SS or not?


It's my understanding that there will be no pre-order for the SS, but he is going to try to make those available for sale at the same time as the Bs.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> Unfortunately I do not believe this is what Jason is after with the Tropik line. :-(


yeah, in talking to Jason this this is the impression I get too. He wants to keep the design clean. I think the Delfin's bezel will show much more detail.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

digivandig said:


> It's my understanding that there will be no pre-order for the SS, but he is going to try to make those available for sale at the same time as the Bs.


That is correct.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

jopex said:


> Am I the only one that thinks tropik ss looked much better in render then in metal? Just looks off somehow, can't put my finger on it exactly.


No, in person, in my opinion, the Tropik SS very very very nice.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

MattPap said:


> Is it going to be a pre-order also for the Tropik SS or not?


No. There is no preorder for the Tropik SS


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyway I can get in touch with Jason? Tried emailing him but have not got a reply yet...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

mondocheesemonster said:


> Anyway I can get in touch with Jason? Tried emailing him but have not got a reply yet...


When did you email him?


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> When did you email him?


About three days ago?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got this update from Jason:


> FRIDAY, MAY 3 2013
> TROPIK BRONZE PRE-ORDER - UPDATE #5
> 
> Hello all! I'm sending this month's update a couple of days earlier. The weather is getting warmer for those of us in temperate climates, but regrettably my own pasty body is far from beach-ready as I've been toiling away to get these Tropiks ready to see the sun. Perhaps some desk clenches to do the trick?
> ...


Now to decide on straps.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

They all look so good!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

I had ordered a green dial, but man. After seeing pics of the grey dial in the latest update I immediately emailed Jason to switch to the grey. It looks spectacular!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Wowsers the Bronze is a looker!!! Hope the leathers will be available for the SS also...minus the bronze buckles of course.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I got da grey dial coming plus straps #2 and 6.....

Looking forward to it!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I got da grey dial coming plus straps #2 and 6.....
> 
> Looking forward to it!


I chose 2 and 6 for my grey as well!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I went #5 & #6 for my Green Dial. I'm still holding out for an Olive Green NATO with bronze hardware. I have a feeling #6 is going to be an overwhelming favorite. 

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

#2 & #6 with the Olive Green dial, for me.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm leaning towards 4 & 6 for my grean dial, but will sleep on it to be sure. Might replace 4 with 5 since I think 5 will get more of a cool distressed look once it bends/stretches with age due to the more pronounced grain.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Submarin3r said:


> I'm leaning towards 4 & 6 for my grean dial, but will sleep on it to be sure. Might replace 4 with 5 since I think 5 will get more of a cool distressed look once it bends/stretches with age due to the more pronounced grain.


For reference here is my Silver Bluering on a Panatime Tobacco Brown strap. Granted its black stitch and doesn't have as deep as grain pattern but I think it looks fantastic which is why I went that route.










Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Really nice. I'm not ordering the bronze watch, but may actually get a strap... so many good choices.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks to the guy (or girl) who posted that pre-orders closed on 1 May! I was going to do it but I forgot. Just snuck in and so glad I did! Those straps are killer! I already received notification and the e-mail! What CS!


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

tako_watch said:


> Wowsers the Bronze is a looker!!! Hope the leathers will be available for the SS also...minus the bronze buckles of course.


Can anyone confirm what straps or bracelets come with the ss version? Or is this unknown still

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Just chose #s 3 and 6 for my olive dial. Almost chose 5 instead of 6 because I love the texture and the color will complement the olive, but the grey stitching on that one caused me to pass. I am sure it's destined for the grey dial. The gold stitching on the others will really look great with the olive (and bronze) though.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Thuggee said:


> Can anyone confirm what straps or bracelets come with the ss version? Or is this unknown still
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe he stated no preorder for the SS Tropik as of yet.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I ordered 2 and 6 for my olive dial. I have an Isofrane already picked out for it too. A friend of mine has a bronze Panerai that he wears on a rubber strap all the time. It looks awesome.

Jason hasn't as of yet said anything about the steel Tropik's bracelet or strap, but he did say it was not going to be a pre-ordering situation. 

The steel Tropik: speaking of something which will look brilliant on one of these new straps...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Just to give a little heads up... I am pretty sure that Jason will not be offering extra straps for sale.....

So if some one thinks they can pick up an extra strap later, I'm pretty sure this will be a no go....

Cheers


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

I ordered #1 and #6 for my brown dial. Has everyone ordered #6?

Rich

Sent from a free wifi connection.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Odin43 said:


> I ordered #1 and #6 for my brown dial. Has everyone ordered #6?
> 
> Rich
> 
> Sent from a free wifi connection.


I believe so. Jason should just make that the default strap at this rate.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> I believe so. Jason should just make that the default strap at this rate.
> 
> Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


It's a killer strap, should only be offered for preorders. 

Rich

Sent from a free wifi connection.


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

Edited!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

These emails are only sent to those that have pre-ordered the Tropik B. Did you pre-order the watch? 

When did you send an email to Jason? I know that he's working hard (until very late at night) to get all the different watches prepared.


----------



## a tired smile (Feb 5, 2012)

Has there been any word on the kind of lume that will be used for the SS Tropik? 

I know that the BGW9 Blue Superluminova will be used for the Tropik B.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

AFAIK same BGW9 lume.



a tired smile said:


> Has there been any word on the kind of lume that will be used for the SS Tropik?
> 
> I know that the BGW9 Blue Superluminova will be used for the Tropik B.


----------



## Noonan (Sep 12, 2008)

I went with 6 and 7 for my Olive dial. I think the light strap will give it a bit of a B&R Heritage look. Should go well for the summer.


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

I went for 1 and 6 for my olive face bronze.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Tough choice on dial colors AND straps, they're all so beautiful, but I chose to switch my dial color from Brown to Grey, and picked straps #6 and #2...


----------



## phlllpy (Feb 16, 2010)

Went with #5 & 6 for my grey dial. Will probably order a grey nato with bronze buckle if Jason proceeds with that plan as well...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Zenrag said:


> These emails are only sent to those that have pre-ordered the Tropik B. Did you pre-order the watch?
> 
> When did you send an email to Jason? I know that he's working hard (until very late at night) to get all the different watches prepared.


Zenrag, do you know if all the cases, dials, and hands are done? Is Jason just in the final assembly phase right now and waiting for straps?


----------



## ejj (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone have the scoop on the SS version? Bracelet? Strap? Rubber? Cost?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Latest from FB:

*Status updates on our ongoing projects:

Tropik SS and B: 
The bronze pre-orders have been closed. Orders will open up again a week before they're ready to ship.

... Ordering for the SS Tropik will also open up at the same time. Pricing details will come soon, but expect it to be in the same ballpark as the Tropik B. A bracelet will be available, but it may not be ready at the same time as the watch.

Both the SS and B are expected in June or July (in this industry, count on it being late rather than early). All components are now in final production.

Delfin:
Currently prototyping the various components. Release expected to be late 2013, and no early pre-order has been planned.*


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Great news! Thanks so much "gshock626" for posting the info here from FB! :-! SST for me! :-d

RD


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Any word from Jason on how close we are ? 

He said June, but probably July....just wondering how the build is going :-!


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm very interested in the Tropik SS final price...so I can ensure there is the right amount in my PP account to buy it the day it goes on sale.


----------



## a tired smile (Feb 5, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> Any word from Jason on how close we are ?
> 
> He said June, but probably July....just wondering how the build is going :-!


Nothing new yet. He did say that in this business, it's safer to expect the later estimated time. =/


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Didn't he say he will update every 5th of the month or when he has news? 

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

What are the lumes going to be like on these new Tropik range will they be up to Halios' usually high standards?


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Luminated said:


> What are the lumes going to be like on these new Tropik range will they be up to Halios' usually high standards?


Knowing Jason, I'm hundred percent sure he won't disappoint our expectations..

https://www.facebook.com/notes/halios-watches/the-lume-shot/10150168959345605


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

The Tropiks are going to use BGW9 lume, so it won't be as bright as, say, the lume on the Puck, but I'm sure he'll be applying tons of the stuff and it'll be as bright as it can be within the confines of that particular lume.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

MPREZYA said:


> Didn't he say he will update every 5th of the month or when he has news?
> 
> Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


I hope we still get an update today even though the pre-order period is over.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> I hope we still get an update today even though the pre-order period is over.


He's pretty consistent on these, so my guess is, that there will be an update sometime tonight, maybe even just before 12MN PST :-d

Excitement in the air!:-!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

http://us1.campaign-archive2.com/?u=f939fe0ca86a4bed2c86f778f&id=4f05173f17&e=510bb5ef5b

Latest update from Jason. Once again this guy is a one man bucket of win for a micro-brand.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jason is a good guy, says July...maybe August.

I'm figuring August, then if it comes in July...it's early


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

That's communication well done! 

45% green dial - now that's a surprise. Green dial is quite rare overall, I guess this is one chance to get one, with a nice matching watch.


----------



## Crixus00 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the update link.



ManMachine said:


> 45% green dial - now that's a surprise. Green dial is quite rare overall, I guess this is one chance to get one, with a nice matching watch.


Exactly the reason i went for green (olive) and so glad i did, those preview pics look awesome! I went for straps 3 - Medium brown, gold stitching & 6 - Dark coffee brown, gold stitching. Really hope Jason pulls through with those nato's b-)


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

ManMachine said:


> 45% green dial - now that's a surprise.


You think there would have been more people who would have selected the green dial? That's what I thought.


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Wonder if the Tropik SS will be earlier as he said the reasonfor the delay was the bronze case material?


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Has No Left said:


> Wonder if the Tropik SS will be earlier as he said the reasonfor the delay was the bronze case material?


I was wondering the same thing. Hopefully there will be an update on the TSS.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Trel said:


> You think there would have been more people who would have selected the green dial? That's what I thought.


Actually I expected fewer going for green, from what I read here, but I didn't tally up the numbers.

About the bronze material delay - I assume that by now that should be resolved. Wonder if the case is made overseas? Lots of traveling for the parts.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I was heartened to hear the bronze is coming from Washington, making this even more of a true Cascadian timepiece.

Plus that green NATO looks insane.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

kwiteaboy said:


> I was heartened to hear the bronze is coming from Washington, making this even more of a true Cascadian timepiece.
> 
> Plus that green NATO looks insane.


Umm last I checked Washington was still part of the USA. 

NM my speed reading interpreted Cascadian as Canadian...


----------



## ak415 (May 29, 2010)

MPREZYA said:


> Umm last I checked Washington was still part of the USA.
> 
> NM my speed reading interpreted Cascadian as Canadian...


Understandable confusion. Those Canadians are still pushing for the border to be the 46th parallel, so the annexation of Washington State is probably an inevitability.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

ak415 said:


> Understandable confusion. Those Canadians are still pushing for the border to be the 46th parallel, so the annexation of Washington State is probably an inevitability.


Cascadia (independence movement) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now I gotta find a blue/white/green NATO for it...


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Loving the look of the Tropic SS. Has Jason given details of the height on this one?

Delfin looks cool as well but looking for a smaller / dressier watch this time. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Obsessed Much said:


> Loving the look of the Tropic SS. Has Jason given details of the height on this one?
> 
> Delfin looks cool as well but looking for a smaller / dressier watch this time.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Well, throughout this thread I have posted my enthusiasm for this new Halios offering. I'm totally psyched! I've seen the bronzed versions are 14mm in height, though that would include the "domed" crystal. I believe the SS Tropik is also 14mm in height. Thinking the crystal is flat on this one. Regardless, I'm hot to trot on the Halios SS Tropik. I do think this may be the watch you are looking for. I'm hoping he same for me :-d

Maybe July or August, but stand by. This will be a very special release from Halios IMHO.

I too love the looks of the Delphin. I may go for that one too, but 1st, my money is already reserved for the SS.

RD


----------



## ochong (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish I had the cash for one of the bronze green dials. Love it!

It'll have to be on my short list.


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info RD, It has been hard to miss your enthusiasm for this one :-d

I was hoping with the smaller diameter that it would be 13mm or less. It won't put me off though 

Hoping it will have a domed crystal as well 

Thanks


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

The Delphin crystal sure looks domed to me. Great looking piece too but I think the bronze has my attention...probably the green. I can't wait until he opens up the ordering again.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Obsessed Much said:


> Thanks for the info RD, It has been hard to miss your enthusiasm for this one :-d
> 
> I was hoping with the smaller diameter that it would be 13mm or less. It won't put me off though
> 
> ...


Frankly, I too would like to see the height of 13mm tops, as you mention, with the smaller diameter, at those measurements, it may not be quite as streamlined as the design of the watch lends itself. A domed crystal surely would knock off a mm bringing to 13 or less.

Funny, as I tried out the Aquadive NOS77. It was 41mm diameter, but 15mm height with a whopping thick case back. Nice watch but wore like a top hat on the wrist, and promptly got the boot. Ironically, and perhaps from customer feedback, the company, several months later, created a thinner case back knocking 2mm off the original height. The deal was, for $100.00 one sends the watch back and Aquadive swaps in the thinner case back. A little late for that for me.:-d

I will have to cede my faith to Halios on this one  Cheers "Obsessed Much"

RD


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

The initial description by Halios lists a domed crystal for both watches. Also, there's at least one photo floating around the interwebs clearly showing a domed crystal for the SS. Finally, the pictures above appear to show a domed crystal. I don't think these watches would look right with a flat crystal - few do. Flat crystals look just that - flat. Domed crystals are also inherently stronger, obviously.


----------



## Damienr8 (May 1, 2012)

The SS Tropik looks superb - elegant and hardy at the same time. Great execution by the Halios team! The Delfin looks gorgeous save for two things, 

1) The hands - they look out of place, I would rather see something less "wide" 
2) The "automatic" under Delfin needs to go, badly.

All in all, it looks like a fantastic year for Halios!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

PROTOTYPES...........................................



Damienr8 said:


> The SS Tropik looks superb - elegant and hardy at the same time. Great execution by the Halios team! The Delfin looks gorgeous save for two things,
> 
> 1) The hands - they look out of place, I would rather see something less "wide"
> 2) The "automatic" under Delfin needs to go, badly.
> ...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> PROTOTYPES...........................................


Perhaps for the Delphin, but the Tropiks are a done deal me thinks ;-)

Cheers Zen!

RD


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Emailed Jason over the weekend about the Tropik SS. I could only imagine how busy he is right now and he still found time to reply on the first business day!

Thought some of you (Riddim Driven ;-)) may like to know the following. Not much we didn't know but a bit of confirmation none the less. 

- Height of the SS is 14mm, about 12mm to top of bezel and the domed sapphire adds about another 2mm
- Bezel insert is NOT domed, it will be sloped as per prototype photos
- Case finish is all brushed except for polished crown. He said he wanted to create something a bit more dressy with polished accents etc but couldn't let go of the functionality of a brushed finish

And just to tease you all ;-) he sent me a photo with the proposed bracelet, looks pretty cool. As he said he will be releasing this photo shortly I am refraining from posting it myself, I don't want to steal his thunder! Also, as I'm new here I'm not quite sure of the etiquette

Take it easy


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Obsessed Much said:


> Emailed Jason over the weekend about the Tropik SS. I could only imagine how busy he is right now and he still found time to reply on the first business day!
> 
> Thought some of you (Riddim Driven ;-)) may like to know the following. Not much we didn't know but a bit of confirmation none the less.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight! :-!

C'mon post the darn pic, it's not a good etiquette trying to tease people here... lol


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, that Jason should get manufacturer of the year for what he makes and how he treats his potential buyers. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Obsessed Much said:


> Emailed Jason over the weekend about the Tropik SS. I could only imagine how busy he is right now and he still found time to reply on the first business day!
> 
> Thought some of you (Riddim Driven ;-)) may like to know the following. Not much we didn't know but a bit of confirmation none the less.
> 
> ...


Hah Hah! Bingo! Thank you very much indeed for confirming the details! :-! The watch height w/ crystal was my final curiosity. It's a done deal! Well, it was anyway for me :-d

The bezel insert is just as I had hoped, especially with the slope. Far more effective look in keeping with the style aspect IMHO.

Thanks so much! You've made my day b-) I too got an early photo of the dial back in April. I thanked Jason, and told him I would let him release the pic. Like you, I had know idea if it would have been suitable to post. I guess I could have asked, but Jason is busy and swamped with e-mails, and I don't know him well enough to have known if the pic was meant for release. He didn't say not to though ;-)

Ya done good mate >> Cheers!

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

lorsban said:


> Man, that Jason should get manufacturer of the year for what he makes and how he treats his potential buyers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


That's funny, as yesterday I was thinking a very similar thought along the lines of "designer of the year". 

RD


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

The Stainless Tropik is going to be a winner, very classy and the right size and thickness with the extra 2mm being crystal it will balance and wear well.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Public bracelet shots!























Plus a prototype extending clasp that won't be on the Tropik but (pure conjecture) might be on the Delfin in a few months?

Looks excellent to me. Same design as the Laguna's terrific bracelet but thinner to match the case dimensions. I like that Jason is building a coherent, programmatic line of design with his watches.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like a solid and heavy bracelet but after seeing those wrist shots I'm not sold, better on leather.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

vokotin said:


> Looks like a solid and heavy bracelet but after seeing those wrist shots I'm not sold, better on leather.


I'm very glad there is a bracelet, though this one will be conducive to some exotic skins :-! I do like ratcheting clasps, but looks bulky on that bracelet with the watch. Regardless, with the latest updates & pics, I'm very happy ;-)

RD


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I like it. My nit pick is that I'd prefer a coin edge bezel. But thatwon't stop me from buying one.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> I'm very glad there is a bracelet, though this one will be conducive to some exotic skins :-! I do like ratcheting clasps, but looks bulky on that bracelet with the watch. Regardless, with the latest updates & pics, I'm very happy ;-)
> 
> RD


Regardless the clasp which is going to be different (standard one I suppose) does not look bad, nevertheless it's not the type of bracelet I would like to wear but I'm glad to hear that you're very happy my friend and that's all that matters!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

vokotin said:


> Regardless the clasp which is going to be different (standard one I suppose) does not look bad, nevertheless it's not the type of bracelet I would like to wear but I'm glad to hear that you're very happy my friend and that's all that matters!


As we both agree, there are some very good strap options for this one. Jason was quite keen on a particular lizard strap, but not sure where that's going at the moment. Thanks! My watch box has a "reserved" plaque in one slot now


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

After seeing further pics of the bracelet I still think it looks pretty cool. I think a mesh might look killer though, anyone's thoughts? How do you reckon it will look around the lugs?

Leather will be a definite winner


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

kwiteaboy said:


> Public bracelet shots!
> 
> View attachment 1117172
> 
> ...


This is what I was waiting for! I prefer wearing bracelets over leather so it's nice to have a visualization of the watch on a SS bracelet. Now I just need to see it next to the Delfin so I can decide between the two, ugh.

Btw, I couldn't find info quickly to see what the bezel material on the Tropik SS is made of? It looks to be either ceramic or a sapphire inlay?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Obsessed Much said:


> After seeing further pics of the bracelet I still think it looks pretty cool. I think a mesh might look killer though, anyone's thoughts? How do you reckon it will look around the lugs?
> 
> Leather will be a definite winner


Hey Mate! Good evening. Pretty exciting eh. Personally I haven't adapted to mesh, and Jason had said the bracelet would be similar to the Laguna, but thinner to suit the watch. I said sounds good, but please not mesh :-d

There is a wide selection of straight end bracelets on the market. Though as we all agree, there are marvelous strap options for this one. Personally I wouldn't mind the option of a quality, smooth, fitted rubber strap. Where it's form fitted to the case.

I assume you are in on one of these. Thanks for your participation and the recent clarification on the height.

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

CamLS said:


> This is what I was waiting for! I prefer wearing bracelets over leather so it's nice to have a visualization of the watch on a SS bracelet. Now I just need to see it next to the Delfin so I can decide between the two, ugh.
> 
> Btw, I couldn't find info quickly to see what the bezel material on the Tropik SS is made of? It looks to be either ceramic or a sapphire inlay?


You've seen the prototype pics of the Delphin, yes? It's 44mm diameter and looks absolutely fantastic also IMHO. I forget the lug to lug length, but no over 50mm, so possibly good for me.

I believe the bezel is sapphire lumed on the SS Tropik - someone tell if I'm wrong :-d

I suspect you're Delphin contender. Don't ask me why I think that :think: :-d

Sure is fun isn't it.... weighing the decisions.

Oh, and the Delphin sports the famous Halios logo that everyone misses on the Tropik

Cheers

RD

PROTOTYPE...... as Zenrag would say ;-)


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

The bezel on the SS Tropik is BGW9 lumed ceramic.

I think mesh would suit it nicely. I ordered shark mesh to go with my Tropik B, which I think is a bit of a daring experiment...


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Also, for me, the Delphin is the best-looking PROTOTYPE boutique watch I have ever seen. I can't wait for its unveiling, but I'd like the orders to open a bit after Christmas for selfish reasons


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

kwiteaboy said:


> The bezel on the SS Tropik is BGW9 lumed ceramic.
> 
> I think mesh would suit it nicely. I ordered shark mesh to go with my Tropik B, which I think is a bit of a daring experiment...


Thanks! Yes, ceramic. Just reviewed specs


----------



## Tumbles (Sep 7, 2011)

These are off the Halios Facebook page.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like they used the Laguna bracelet. Must say it works tho. 

I see this selling like crazy. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

lorsban said:


> Looks like they used the Laguna bracelet. Must say it works tho.
> 
> I see this selling like crazy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


I was thinking the same thing I love the bracelet on mine now where's the line start to buy a ss tropic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thuggee said:


> I was thinking the same thing I love the bracelet on mine now where's the line start to buy a ss tropic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, I'm 1st in line! I've been camping out in a tent at the Halios factory for 6 weeks :-| Please keep walking past the throngs of people till you find the end of the line :-d. It's a real party atmosphere. 

RD


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

My thoughts on it:


----------



## a tired smile (Feb 5, 2012)

Bracelet looks pretty chunky. Think I'll purchase an alligator strap and a shark mesh bracelet for the Tropik.


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey Mate! Good evening. Pretty exciting eh. Personally I haven't adapted to mesh, and Jason had said the bracelet would be similar to the Laguna, but thinner to suit the watch. I said sounds good, but please not mesh :-d
> 
> There is a wide selection of straight end bracelets on the market. Though as we all agree, there are marvelous strap options for this one. Personally I wouldn't mind the option of a quality, smooth, fitted rubber strap. Where it's form fitted to the case.
> 
> ...


No worries mate, had to put my mind at ease about the height as well 

Yeah, wasn't a fan of mesh when I first tried them on. They looked too blingy for me but always comfortable. With the right watch though, you can definitely change your mind.... and fast :-d I agree with a form fitted rubber strap. Maybe not completely smooth though, need some ventilation.

In regards to getting an SS Tropik, your assumption is almost correct  Love everything about it and even though I'm looking for a dress diver I'm thinking it might be too dressy :-s I've reserved a Benarus Moray 42mm, black face, arabic numbers and think this might be able to pull double duty, dressy enough on bracelet and leather but tool looking enough on nato / zulu? Might start a thread to help me out on that one Biggest issue is it's due for completion end of June (about the same time as the Tropik SS), that would make 2 decent sized watch purchases very close to each other :-(

The hard decisions we're faced with :-d


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm loving my Halios Bluering on WJean Omega style mesh. The SS will look just as good.


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> You've seen the prototype pics of the Delphin, yes? It's 44mm diameter and looks absolutely fantastic also IMHO. I forget the lug to lug length, but no over 50mm, so possibly good for me.
> 
> I believe the bezel is sapphire lumed on the SS Tropik - someone tell if I'm wrong :-d
> 
> ...


Yes I've seen the Delfin protoype image, but I'd prefer to wait and see production photos before deciding between the two. At first I was set on the Delfin, but seeing the wrist shots of the Tropik SS have me second guessing myself. Lots to be excited about though, can't wait!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

The Delfin looks like a watch I would wear but I wish it were a little smaller, the short lugs may make it wearable.



CamLS said:


> Yes I've seen the Delfin protoype image, but I'd prefer to wait and see production photos before deciding between the two. At first I was set on the Delfin, but seeing the wrist shots of the Tropik SS have me second guessing myself. Lots to be excited about though, can't wait!


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess I am a bit confused. Is the tropic ss coming w a choice of rubber or bracelet, both, or just bracelet? the first pics showed rubber


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

forest24018 said:


> I guess I am a bit confused. Is the tropic ss coming w a choice of rubber or bracelet, both, or just bracelet? the first pics showed rubber


I would assume it would come with a SS bracelet with the possible addition of a rubber/leather strap. The bronze will only come with a leather/rubber strap since no bronze bracelets exist AFAIK.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

forest24018 said:


> I guess I am a bit confused. Is the tropic ss coming w a choice of rubber or bracelet, both, or just bracelet? the first pics showed rubber


Yeah, it's my understanding that it will come with the bracelet. However, the bracelet might not be ready in time for the release, so it might ship with a rubber strap and the bracelet to follow.


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone figure out if the SS Tropik will be delayed to August (like it appears the Bronze will be) or if it will come in June/July as it isn't impacted by the bronze material delay? Also - expected price? I'm thinking about the same as the Laguna?


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Has No Left said:


> Anyone figure out if the SS Tropik will be delayed to August (like it appears the Bronze will be) or if it will come in June/July as it isn't impacted by the bronze material delay? Also - expected price? I'm thinking about the same as the Laguna?


No inside info here, but I'd guess it will be delayed based on the fact that its shipping date hasn't been released at this point in early June. I expect it will be a little cheaper than the Laguna (Miyota vs. ETA), as the bronze is $675 + shipping and I'd bet bronze is a more expensive case material than steel, all other things being equal.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Has No Left said:


> Anyone figure out if the SS Tropik will be delayed to August (like it appears the Bronze will be) or if it will come in June/July as it isn't impacted by the bronze material delay? Also - expected price? I'm thinking about the same as the Laguna?


I was told (via email) the SS would be released the same time as the bronze, and that it would be no earlier than July. I did not ask about pricing.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

I just noticed on Facebook Jason mentioned a "blue" ss tropik or have I misread this? I would be all over this if its true, blue would be my preference over black, can anyone confirm this?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

if its true, then it I believe it will boil down to how well / appealing they make their blue ceramic bezel


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I was leaning towards waiting for the Delfin, but if they make a Tropik with a blue dial and bezel I think I'm going to lose it


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

RD: you are making me sound pretty harsh... so I will tone down the (all caps plus periods "PROTOTYPE....." down a little bit:

......

......

......

prototype.....

Is that a little better?

The Delphin is a real winner in my opinion if the production model comes anywhere close to the mock up pic's!



Riddim Driven said:


> You've seen the prototype pics of the Delphin, yes? It's 44mm diameter and looks absolutely fantastic also IMHO. I forget the lug to lug length, but no over 50mm, so possibly good for me.
> 
> I believe the bezel is sapphire lumed on the SS Tropik - someone tell if I'm wrong :-d
> 
> ...


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Oh, and the Delphin sports the famous Halios logo that everyone misses on the Tropik


i miss that logo too on the Tropik. i wish they could put a nice lumed Halios logo on the dial. the black crown with logo is a nice touch though.


----------



## cantona (May 18, 2011)

Can someone enlighten me, I haven't been following the thread from the beginning.

So I gather the tropik bronze pre-order has already passed and been completed.

And pre-ordering for the stainless steel model has yet to open up?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

cantona said:


> Can someone enlighten me, I haven't been following the thread from the beginning.
> 
> So I gather the tropik bronze pre-order has already passed and been completed.
> 
> And pre-ordering for the stainless steel model has yet to open up?


Yes no more bronze pre-order.

I don't think there's pre-order for SS since it will be released same time as the bronze.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cantona (May 18, 2011)

Cheers lorsban!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

cantona said:


> Cheers lorsban!


Haha Cheers bro!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Has Jason posted a pic of the final caseback? I don't recall seeing one.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

I think we can all agree that Jason and Halios put most of the other "boutique" companies to shame.....there's something to be said for a man that is willing to take a risk with a lot of his money, and design something original, instead of taking the easy route and copying something that you know will sell. Not only that, but Jason clearly has an eye for watch design, and knows what us WIS look for in a watch. He executes to near perfection. I really cannot wait to get the SS Tropik in hand....I think she will be a strap watch, just like the Laguna.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

nugget40 said:


> *I think we can all agree that Jason and Halios put most of the other "boutique" companies to shame.....there's something to be said for a man that is willing to take a risk with a lot of his money, and design something original, instead of taking the easy route and copying something that you* *know will sell.* Not only that, but Jason clearly has an eye for watch design, and knows what us WIS look for in a watch. He executes to near perfection. I really cannot wait to get the SS Tropik in hand....I think she will be a strap watch, just like the Laguna.


Well said mate, three thumbs up!!!
Jason is the man, no full payment due in advance, unique design, great communication and outstanding CS!
Can't wait to see the Delfin prototype now.


----------



## cantona (May 18, 2011)

I cant wait for the ss tropik either!

+1 for a local van city company too.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree with all of the praise for Jason. I have much respect for him and his wonderful designs and business. 

I do wish he would standardize the company logo on the faces of his designs, though. Every watch so far has had it different. Even the Delphin has a larger version of the full logo that the Laguna has. I cannot think of a single advantage of product design done in this fashion. The Halios design vocabulary is new and evolving and that would be the one common anchor point for a product family. Just my 2¢.


----------



## vantagesc (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't decide between the grey and green dials for the Tropik B. Grey is probably a bit more versatile, but green is just so distinctive.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> I agree with all of the praise for Jason. I have much respect for him and his wonderful designs and business.
> 
> I do wish he would standardize the company logo on the faces of his designs, though. Every watch so far has had it different. Even the Delphin has a larger version of the full logo that the Laguna has. I cannot think of a single advantage of product design done in this fashion. The Halios design vocabulary is new and evolving and that would be the one common anchor point for a product family. Just my 2¢.


I agree 100%....I emailed him to add the bronze logo on the Tropik B, he politely responded....there will be NO logo ?


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

vantagesc said:


> Can't decide between the grey and green dials for the Tropik B. Grey is probably a bit more versatile, but green is just so distinctive.


 Personally I really like the grey dial but if you are not sure try to grab both, then you'll decide which one to keep\flip. lol


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

vantagesc said:


> Can't decide between the grey and green dials for the Tropik B. Grey is probably a bit more versatile, but green is just so distinctive.


Ditto, that!

I ordered the green, then changed to grey, but now I want both!!

I'm still not sure if I shouldn't pre-order a green one too, as Vokotin suggested... hmmm...


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> I agree 100%....I emailed him to add the bronze logo on the Tropik B, he politely responded....there will be NO logo ?


Hmmm. I just don't understand the reasoning for this non-standardizing philosophy. Especially the lack of the Halios sun on the Tropik's dial. For a dressy watch in particular I would expect to see that added glint/detail from the applied sun part of the logo, like on the Laguna, but in gold to match the gold hands and indices of the Tropik B. It wouldn't clash or be too much at all in the design. In fact, it would look smashing with the applied hour indices. It's a shame especially since in design it is always the last 2% of details that matters most, in my experience. Oh well, it will still be a fine watch.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Takemusu said:


> Hmmm. I just don't understand the reasoning for this non-standardizing philosophy. Especially the lack of the Halios sun on the Tropik's dial. For a dressy watch in particular I would expect to see that added glint/detail from the applied sun part of the logo, like on the Laguna, but in gold to match the gold hands and indices of the Tropik B. It wouldn't clash or be too much at all in the design. In fact, it would look smashing with the applied hour indices. It's a shame especially since in design it is always the last 2% of details that matters most, in my experience. Oh well, it will still be a fine watch.


in Jason we trust.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Takemusu said:


> Hmmm. I just don't understand the reasoning for this non-standardizing philosophy. Especially the lack of the Halios sun on the Tropik's dial. For a dressy watch in particular I would expect to see that added glint/detail from the applied sun part of the logo, like on the Laguna, but in gold to match the gold hands and indices of the Tropik B. It wouldn't clash or be too much at all in the design. In fact, it would look smashing with the applied hour indices. It's a shame especially since in design it is always the last 2% of details that matters most, in my experience. Oh well, it will still be a fine watch.





Bwana1 said:


> I agree 100%....I emailed him to add the bronze logo on the Tropik B, he politely responded....there will be NO logo ?


I was going to leave this alone, but I can't help myself now that "Bwana1" has voiced his opinion. Bwana1, I'm surprised :-d

I responded earlier in this thread to the same query regarding "the logo". Why are you guys so hung up on the logo? Why don't you ask Jason to make up some t Shirts w/ "the logo" that you can wear when you are sporting a HALIOS watch :-d

This is such a crazy nit pick IMHO. This is a teeny tiny micro brand that has never let us down. Halios is one of the most respected brands amongst our small community, and I've never read a negative comment about the products they have produced.

I think you are missing the whole bus on this. Halios has provided the ultimate in unique design, quality, CS, price point, etc etc, all from the creative mind and the total watch enthusiasm, of one man, in Canada. Funnily enough, this is the 1st Halios creation (Tropik SS & BR) that has really moved me. Mainly because of fit :-d I've loved everything the company has created, just as so many of you, that have had the fortunate pleasure to own, wear, and praise them.

When I saw the offerings for 2013 I was blown away! For me, it was definitely size, but then, even more so was design. The Stainless steel Tropik totally hit home! It's extremely classy! I've often looked at and admired the various Seiko (Grand etc) dress watches with applied markers with inky black dial, but not my thing.

Bottom line: The Halios 2013 Collection blew WIS's minds! What's this? The size? Where's the logo? Oh no, this isn't for me? What happened to the Halios I knew and loved? :-!

Well, I'll tell ya. There's a very creative fellow in Canada producing incredible watches for our WIS community. Not the world! Just a tiny microcosm of watch enthusiasts. This creator we all know & love should be given the room to stretch out, be creative, and design the watches he envisions. He has done so in the Halios 2013 Collection. All the watches proudly state HALIOS. This is the name we know and love.

Quit the nit picking over "The logo". It's proudly displayed on the crown. For the Tropik design I see no space whatsoever for "the logo", without mucking up "the look". It says HALIOS! The Brand! What more needs saying?:-!

Get the T shirt!

Rant done- Peace out! b-)

RD

PS: The "Delphin" is awesome, wicked classy, and sports "the logo", just like old times, and times to come. Give the guy a break. He has the vision ;-)


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey RD

Thanks for "The Rant". I agree with your opinion and i really like Jason's design. If people want the logo, turn your wrist 90 degrees and see it on the crown.

I WANT THE DELPHIN NOW.... Ok. Much better now.

Nuff said.

Cheers!

T



Riddim Driven said:


> I was going to leave this alone, but I can't help myself now that "Bwana1" has voiced his opinion. Bwana1, I'm surprised :-d
> 
> I responded earlier in this thread to the same query regarding "the logo". Why are you guys so hung up on the logo? Why don't you ask Jason to make up some t Shirts w/ "the logo" that you can wear when you are sporting a HALIOS watch :-d
> 
> ...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Personally, I think the Halios name makes the dial classy looking. And it's cool how the logo is integrated in the crown anyways. 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> Hey RD
> 
> Thanks for "The Rant". I agree with your opinion and the Jason's design. If people want the logo, turn your wrist 90 degrees and see it on the crown.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your support on the vision! You know. I'm actually quite keen on the Delphin! It too is very classy in a diver. If the lug to lug is < 50mm as spec'ed, then I very well could be in. But as you state, it is a PROTOTYPE ;-)

Cheers Mate!

RD


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Riddim Driven, I agree with 99% of your thoughts...except for 2 things:
(1)A small bronze logo above the Halios...would have been killer :-!
(2)I don't believe in cheap advertising, by wearing name dropping t-shirts :-d

I love the Tropik B design (see sig, it's ordered ), and Jason is a great guy with fabulous design skills. But in a small market, name recognition is critical....to imprint the logo on all models is a must for future success. All major manufacturers do it, from beer to blue jeans...for a reason. Orienting brand with logo, is an age old marketing system.

But can't wait for the Tropik to be released, hopefully it's coming in July. Until then I will just have to look at the logo & dream :-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bwana1 said:


> Riddim Driven, I agree with 99% of your thoughts...except for 2 things:
> (1)A small bronze logo above the Halios...would have been killer :-!
> (2)I don't believe in cheap advertising, by wearing name dropping t-shirts :-d
> 
> ...


Ha ha - Bwana1, My respected WIS brethren. 99%, I did pretty good :-d This is exactly the point! Halios is not BIG NAME in the international brand name community. He needs no adherence to marketing schemes that beer or blue jeans NEED to employ. Inquire about Halios anywhere in the mainstream. Any brand watch AD. They will scratch there heads and wonder.

What do you see as future success for Halios? Oh yes, I'm sure large names may take notice. Does Jason attend the Hong Kong Watch Show. Basel World? I don't know. We are talking a few hundred watches here. Now world wide aclaim, and I'm sure Jason would love that, I don't think is in the cards currently. It's the name "Halios" that makes "the splash". Jason will apply the logo where and when appropriate. People in high places I'm sure are taking note, biut they are not looking at the logo, I assure you.

"But in a small market, name recognition is critical" >> You don't think anyone in our small market hasn't heard of HALIOS? Buddy, we are talking "small market".

I can totally see your point and the same point about the logo made by others. I grew up in advertising. I consider myself a good marketer, but this particular market is so small, customized and unique, that "the logo" isn't their make or break facet of advertising you feel it should be, in this particular case. Jason made this decision with great forethought. I'm sure he thought it through backwards and forwards. He's very clever. Let it go |>

With greatest respect my WIS friend,

RD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I do think Jason's dreams ARE big.

Distribution channels in Europe and in Asia: Yes.

Jason is a big ideas guy. In meeting him you get see that desire to make something of his watch company.

Even the big guys started small. His watches do get recognition from a lot of places. Even with brand name budgets, you may not have success if your quality is not there. Jason eats and breaths his brand.... It will go somewhere if he continues as he is.



Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha - Bwana1, My respected WIS brethren. 99%, I did pretty good :-d This is exactly the point! Halios is not BIG NAME in the international brand name community. He needs no adherence to marketing schemes that beer or blue jeans NEED to employ. Inquire about Halios anywhere in the mainstream. Any brand watch AD. They will scratch there heads and wonder.
> 
> What do you see as future success for Halios? Oh yes, I'm sure large names may take notice. Does Jason attend the Hong Kong Watch Show. Basel World? I don't know. We are talking a few hundred watches here. Now world wide aclaim, and I'm sure Jason would love that, I don't think is in the cards currently. It's the name "Halios" that makes "the splash". Jason will apply the logo where and when appropriate. People in high places I'm sure are taking note, biut they are not looking at the logo, I assure you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe I should have used the term "consistency"  If a designer doesn't buy into the logo philosophy, then I'm fine with that. But when the majority of past & future models have it, then it appears an an oversight.





















The new Delfin has one :-s.... the Halios name still on the dial, just omitted the logo ? So it's about brand "consistency, no playing like the big boys. Inquiring minds, just want to know 

I let it go, when I pre-ordered the Tropik B (green dial) :-! And much respect to you also Sir |>


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Bwana1 said:


> Maybe I should have used the term "consistency"  If a designer doesn't buy into the logo philosophy, then I'm fine with that. But when the majority of past & future models have it, then it appears an an oversight.
> 
> View attachment 1134888
> View attachment 1134890
> ...


Jason seems like a very deliberate guy, so most likely he's trying to differentiate the Tropik from the other watches.

One clear difference is the fact that he's made the Tropik as his" dress diver." The others look way more tool or sports oriented, so that may be it. He wants the Tropik to have a cleaner more formal look, I guess.

I think it works though. The tropik looks great.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Jason has his own design philosophy. He obviously played with various setups and purposely leave out the logo. I suggest those with Photoshop put the logo on and we can do a side by side comparison.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> Jason has his own design philosophy. He obviously played with various setups and purposely leave out the logo. I suggest those with Photoshop put the logo on and we can do a side by side comparison.


Not sure of the point. Jason has put the design to bed.

It's his design. Either buy it,or don't as is.

To you tell an artist that his painting needs another couple paint strokes?


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> I was going to leave this alone, but I can't help myself now that "Bwana1" has voiced his opinion. Bwana1, I'm surprised :-d
> 
> I responded earlier in this thread to the same query regarding "the logo". Why are you guys so hung up on the logo? Why don't you ask Jason to make up some t Shirts w/ "the logo" that you can wear when you are sporting a HALIOS watch :-d
> 
> ...


I appreciate your opinion, and certainly always have the right to voice mine. And as a design professional I know a thing or two about my business.

There is no question that Halios makes a quality product, but the devil is in the details, and often the micro brands miss a thing or two here. That's just the way it is when they operate either single-handedly or in small numbers. Wearing all of the hats do not make them, however gifted they are about one or even many aspects of their business, experts in everything. Again, the Tropik will be great. I love my Laguna. Jason is pretty awesome, but none of that precludes the possibility that he might be off a bit in his branding decisions.

By the way. If you doubt the importance of a logo on a watch, and how much it means to people, go to the Stowa forum where there has been a passionate and lively debate about a relatively minor change in Stowa's logo. Bottom line, people do care. And BRANDING MATTERS!! Especially to fans of the brand. Jason would be wise to at least consider the voices of his most passionate advocates.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, it seems some are really into that logo. Haha

Well, it does make sense, what would Mercedes be without their logo? 

Still, the logo hasn't been discarded totally since it's on the crown and clasp. Some make it seem that the Tropik is totally bereft of it's roots, which it isn't. 

In watches tho, logos aren't 100% used. Traditionally, only the names are printed on the dial and many companies still do it this way. 

So, in this case, taking it off the dial, yet leaving it on elsewhere shouldn't make a big dent on brand image for most customers. 

Of course, the idea is to satisfy everybody, but that's impossible. For instance, I personally like the Tropik without the logo and perhaps others do as well. 

So no matter what Jason does, any change he makes will most likely alienate someone. That's just how it is. So if I was the owner, I'd also just try doing what feels right. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

lorsban said:


> Wow, it seems some are really into that logo. Haha


Sad but true! I find it hard to ignore this stuff. Especially when clients put the wrong logo on the top of their 5 story building because they did not bother to read the brand usage guide they paid for!!! I still wake up with night terrors from that experience.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Takemusu said:


> Sad but true! I find it hard to ignore this stuff. Especially when clients put the wrong logo on the top of their 5 story building because they did not bother to read the brand usage guide they paid for!!! I still wake up with night terrors from that experience.


Haha! I can imagine. In my country, people can get pretty ridiculous with just the names they call their businesses.

Halios did right by their logo tho. It's one of the few that feels and looks right for their brand name. So, I understand the sentiment. Would love to know how they came up with that.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

Possibly it could be due to the fact that he's working with a smaller dial - so the balance could have been thrown off, and thus chose to compromise by leaving it on the crown.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Bwana1 said:


> (1)A small bronze logo above the Halios...would have been killer :-!


That would have been cool, but I bet getting the logo made in bronze would have added months to the wait time with how this industry is. I think it's always a balance between getting everything you want... eventually or making some compromises to actually deliver the product. And I have no complaints with the prototypes :-!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> I do think Jason's dreams ARE big.
> 
> Distribution channels in Europe and in Asia: Yes.
> 
> ...


I do concur. I did say people in high places are taking notice of Jason's work. I'm just saying currently, amongst our WIS community, and for this particular line, being the Tropik, I can see where no logo works. Without detracting from the brand.

When Jason's business expands and an individual enters a shop or whatever and sees a grouping of Halios watches. I'm not sure if not seeing the logo on the SS Tropik dial would in any way detract from a purchase.

I wasn't belittling Jason's aspirations nor success as the company grows.

Thanks Zenrag! It must have been awesome to meet Jason & hear his thoughts, plans etc!

RD


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I certainly wasn't suggesting that the "lack of logo" issue, would prevent anyone from admiring, taking notice or purchasing the Tropik. Just the consistency, ALL other models have the logo...it appears the Font size was increased & the logo dropped.

For those that wish to believe this was a *"moment of design brilliance"*, so be it. To suggest it was intended to *"simplify the dial"*, and that the logo is irrelevant...begs to question why it's on all other models :-s These are relevant points, not slanders against design or quality.

Even hi-end watches that cost 20k, are questioned on design choices...it's the prerogative of WIS's to do so....buyers & non-buyers alike. To never call to question a consistency issue (with any brand, no matter price point), is to be accused of drinking too much "fanboy Kool Aid" 









I don't own a single watch, no matter it's cost...that I haven't read comments questioning design decisions. Applied dial furniture (indices, numbers, brand, logo), are attributes to any design.

I will now quickly depart with my versatile watch collection....to the German Section :-! :-!


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

^lol true bwana, but you have to understand...

If it's a watch _I_ already like as-is: "Well that's the design, so either buy it or don't, but stop discussing nit-picks!"
If it's a watch that _you_ already like: "Oooh I want to like it too, but I wish they would have just (...) & I would buy one now!"


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

but for the record I actually like the fact that the logo is missing- generally the more sterile the better for me.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> ^lol true bwana, but you have to understand...
> 
> If it's a watch _I_ already like as-is: "Well that's the design, so either buy it or don't, but stop discussing nit-picks!"
> If it's a watch that _you_ already like: "Oooh I want to like it too, but I wish they would have just (...) & I would buy one now!"


Se my sig...I bought it, and reserve the right to discuss any watch...It's WUS, that's what the forum is intended for


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

ManMachine said:


> Jason has his own design philosophy. He obviously played with various setups and purposely leave out the logo. I suggest those with Photoshop put the logo on and we can do a side by side comparison.


done



















Although I too prefer this one without the logo on the dial, yes there is the point of brand consistency but that doesn't mean having to use the same exact logo on everything. Brand consistency deals far more than just having the same logo stamped on all your products. It's also about creating a ideal message for your customers and a identity of what this brand stands for. I think so far Jason has done a fine job with it, creating a unique and creative design on watches that do not skimp on quality and also has a great affordable price point with awesome customer service to boot. You see the Halios sun logo or just the word Halios or hear the word Halios and you know that its going to be a great product.

As far as Jason's logo for Halios it is actually twofold, its the "Halios Sun" and the logotype "HALIOS", yes a logo can be just type it doesn't have to be a graphic symbol or icon. Look at Coca-Cola or Google, no symbol or icon just type. So as long as Jason is using either or I think it will be fine. Will picking a definitive logo to use on every watch help? That will be for Jason to decide


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks arlee. Good job! Having seen these pics I have to agree with Jason's decision. I like it better without the logo, at least for the bronze version.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Many thanks for the photoshop arlee, NO logo all the way for me, I'm not a fanboi* FYI* I don't own any Halios and I'm not a yes man but in Jason I trust! lol


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

The design of the Tropik has already been set and I assume the final units are nearing completion within the next few weeks. Does it really make sense to argue about whether or not the logo should be on/off the dial at this point in time? Not exactly. I imagine Jason had his reasons for omitting the logo on the dial, and we should all trust his judgement.

Btw, no one has seen a final production Tropik yet (AFAIK), so do we even know for sure if the logo is in fact present or not? For the record, I don't care either way, logo or not, they are both sexy watches.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks better without. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks better with.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

-T


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

lorsban said:


> Looks better without.





badams118 said:


> Looks better with.


Tastes great...less filling.

-T


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow... Passionate discussion... For a watch that is set and done.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Double post. Please ignore.

Thanks Tapatalk.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Here’s a (rather large, I'm sorry) mockup of the Halios product family all shown together in their original glory, and as a contrast, with all of the logos standardized (with the exception of the Delphin which has different proportions for the logo. For simplicity, I left it alone.) I just thought I’d post this quick mockup for everyone to chew on. I thought it was a neat exercise to see all Halios models with a consistent logo treatment on their dials, after the rather polarizing recent dialogue. 

As this quick and dirty mockup utilized images snatched from the web, I apologize to anyone in the event that I have used a personal or private image. 

Have fun viewing!


----------



## Workodactyl (Nov 8, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> Here's a (rather large, I'm sorry) mockup of the Halios product family all shown together in their original glory, and as a contrast, with all of the logos standardized (with the exception of the Delphin which has different proportions for the logo. For simplicity, I left it alone.) I just thought I'd post this quick mockup for everyone to chew on. I thought it was a neat exercise to see all Halios models with a consistent logo treatment on their dials, after the rather polarizing recent dialogue.
> 
> As this quick and dirty mockup utilized images snatched from the web, I apologize to anyone in the event that I have used a personal or private image.
> 
> Have fun viewing!


This is a great mock-up, Takemusu.

In my opinion, we're seeing an evolution of branding. Compared with most watch-makers, Jason and his Halios line-up is relatively young and as yound we all once were, we strive to identify ourselves. If we begin with the Holotype, thee is no mention of Halios or the Sun. Now we introduce the Bluering and the Sun makes its way onto the watch face. Usher in the Puck and the Laguna, probably the two most successful watches that expanded the brand to a wider audience, we have the Sun and the Halios name. Finally we come to the Tropik, a much more refined watch, where less is more. the Tropik is obviously a dressier watch that spells subtlety rather than grandeur or workhorse. With the exception of the Delfin, I think we have a steady and responsible growth of the Halios brand. Just like anything that grows, it changes, and creates its identity.

I, for one, was not entirely sold by the new logo, but I've grown to understand it and appreciate it and I'm excited to see where Jason leads the brand in the future. Needless to say, I'm anxiously awaiting the release of the Tropik.

In Jason We Trust, haha.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Takemusu nice work, it would be interesting to see a Bronze applied logo on the Tropik


----------



## Cabamaru (Mar 13, 2007)

Halios are making some really nice looking watches, but can someone enlighten me on what is all that about the relationship of "Halios" and the sun?


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Cabamaru said:


> Halios are making some really nice looking watches, but can someone enlighten me on what is all that about the relationship of "Halios" and the sun?


Sun what? :-d
I see a three half moons logo there. 
By the way, "Halios" means sea in ancient GreeK.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Holotype does have "Halios" on it, just hard to see. 

Anyway, if you look at all the designs that Jason puts out, clearly they are all very unique, flexible, and not limited by specific design boundaries. 

I've asked Jason about it, and basically he said the final designs are what he thinks best fit that particular watch. Now, I'm not a designer, but I like his design philosophy.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Not sure of the point. Jason has put the design to bed.
> 
> It's his design. Either buy it,or don't as is.
> 
> To you tell an artist that his painting needs another couple paint strokes?


That's my point. Obviously you read my post wrong. I asked him about the logo when the design was first revealed, and he said he didn't think the logo quite fit right on Tropik.

I think Jason takes customers' feedback regarding designs seriously, but only to a certain extent. No watch can please everyone, not even sub.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

My love for watches started out with Seikos and modding. I tried so many things with the Monster and SKX007 - changing hands, dials, bezel inserts, cerakote coatings, etc. It was fun, but 99% of what I did turned out worse than when I started. (I got lucky once or twice) I now prefer leaving the design work to the experts.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Now that I have a modded 007 in hand, I agree with you 100%. 

The designers have the advantages of testing designs on computer and in real life. The rest of us just stare at pictures and imagine things, and often pictures look nicer that the actual thing.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Any bets on whether Jason is shipping the Tropik B in July  Should know by the 5th, can't wait.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bwana1 said:


> Any bets on whether Jason is shipping the Tropik B in July  Should know by the 5th, can't wait.


I hope so. I could be working on a nice patina with all this hot and humid weather.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

pbj204 said:


> I hope so. I could be working on a nice patina with all this hot and humid weather.


I would love it if a watch brand would just surprise people by shipping a much-anticipated piece without announcing that it's complete/ready to ship/etc. It'll never happen, but it'd be cool.

Patience is a virtue...Patience is a virtue...Patience is a virtue...Patience is a virtue...Patience is a virtue...Patience is a virtue...

-T


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> I would love it if a watch brand would just surprise people by shipping a much-anticipated piece without announcing that it's complete/ready to ship/etc. It'll never happen, but it'd be cool.
> 
> Patience is a virtue...Patience is a virtue...Patience is a virtue...Patience is a virtue...Patience is a virtue...Patience is a virtue...
> 
> -T


Having suffered through the Olivier debacle and fighting with PayPal and my bank to get a refund. I'm not worried about Jason delivering and have complete faith in him since he has done nothing but deliver outstanding products. All you have to do is sit back and await your Halios which is sure to please. Afterall patience is a virtue 

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> Having suffered through the Olivier debacle and fighting with PayPal and my bank to get a refund. I'm not worried about Jason delivering and have complete faith in him since he has done nothing but deliver outstanding products. All you have to do is sit back and await your Halios which is sure to please. Afterall patience is a virtue
> 
> Sign here:_________________________________


I'm so sorry about the Olivier thing. I almost ordered one. it must've been awful to deal with.

Re: the Tropik B - Fortunately, I'm not concerned about Jason delivering, and indeed patience is a virtue...I'm just not that virtuous.

-T


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Tropik SS will be a limited edition (like the Bluering's were - after 300 pieces or whatever that's it) or something that's produced/sold for a longer period of time (more like the Laguna - had a multi month/year production run before being closed out)?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

It will be a regular piece rather than limited edition


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> Having suffered through the Olivier debacle and fighting with PayPal and my bank to get a refund. I'm not worried about Jason delivering and have complete faith in him since he has done nothing but deliver outstanding products. All you have to do is sit back and await your Halios which is sure to please. Afterall patience is a virtue
> 
> Sign here:_*X*_Winnie the Pooh_______________________________


Signed ^


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

So is the tropik b limited edition? I think I remember a blog saying there was going to be 100 of each colour to start with then he was going to see if there was going to be more batches


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep. Limited edition (as I understand it), but I think I remember Jason hasn't ruled out the possibility of it going into regular production if demand is strong enough


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> Yep. Limited edition (as I understand it), but I think I remember Jason hasn't ruled out the possibility of it going into regular production if demand is strong enough


Once the wristies start rolling in I don't think there'll be any shortage of demand for a second batch.


----------



## vantagesc (Nov 29, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> Any bets on whether Jason is shipping the Tropik B in July  Should know by the 5th, can't wait.


My guess is that July is no longer a possibility, based on Jason's website:

"Both the bronze and stainless steel versions are scheduled for a summer 2013 release. Orders will open up in late July/early August."


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

vantagesc said:


> My guess is that July is no longer a possibility, based on Jason's website:
> 
> "Both the bronze and stainless steel versions are scheduled for a summer 2013 release. Orders will open up in late July/early August."


Not too bad. Seems like 4 weeks is a good guess.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Late August would be a safer bet, but Jason's been sorta hinting August for months now.

...I'm still waiting on my Olivier...


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm going to have my Tropik B green dial flipped, before it even comes


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bwana1 said:


> I'm going to have my Tropik B green dial flipped, before it even comes


:-s

RD


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Bwana1 said:


> I'm going to have my Tropik B green dial flipped, before it even comes





Riddim Driven said:


> :-s
> 
> RD


I was joking  Take a deep breath, relax, it's cool :-!

I'm looking forward to the Tropik, ASAP would be even better |>

Have a great & safe holiday.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bwana1 said:


> I was joking  Take a deep breath, relax, it's cool :-!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Tropik, ASAP would be even better |>
> 
> Have a great & safe holiday.


Shwooo, that was a close one. I was breathing into a paper sack. I'm better now 

You have a great holiday weekend as well. I think I'm gonna work through most of it. Too many watches on the horizon, and I gotta drum up some fundage ;-)

Cheers mate

RD


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Shwooo, that was a close one. I was breathing into a paper sack. I'm better now
> 
> You have a great holiday weekend as well. I think I'm gonna work through most of it. Too many watches on the horizon, and I gotta drum up some fundage ;-)
> 
> ...


:-d :-!

Stay thirsty my friend...don't work too hard |>


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

Have there been any new beginning of the month updates to report? I'm thinking this may be the final one before shipments start going out and orders are opened up for the Tropik SS.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't think the 5th of the month email is out yet. I don't have it, at least.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Jason latest:



> FRIDAY, JULY 5 2013
> TROPIK BRONZE PRE-ORDER - UPDATE #7
> 
> OK...this update is like that episode where your favourite character gets killed off. Or, the vacation day that you had to spend in the office..
> ...


If I weren't hetero I would consider proposing to Jason. :lol:

Can't wait for this watch and the Delfin, and the Tropik SS..... Need more money...

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

He's a great guy, hopefully can ship next month....looks like we get a NATO/Cordura strap also


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

MPREZYA said:


> If I weren't hetero I would consider proposing to Jason.


While you're proposing I'm wondering whether Jason can legally restrict entrants for his free Tropik to his pool of pre-orders.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> While you're proposing I'm wondering whether Jason *can legally restrict *entrants for his free Tropik to his pool of pre-orders.


I'm pretty sure he can do as he wants...his game, his rules


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Bwana1 said:


> I'm pretty sure he can do as he wants...his game, his rules


Seems harmless enough to me, but I don't think it's allowed. Here's why: it entices people who pay to gamble.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sean779 said:


> Seems harmless enough to me, but I don't think it's allowed. Here's why: it entices people who pay to gamble.


I think Canadian law is pretty clear in saying

"All who have pre-ordered shall be entitled to riches beyond imagination"

I believe it's line 5 of their constitution :-!


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Wonder why he keeps talking about the Tropik B release date and never mentioning the Tropik SS date? Do you think they are the same?


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> Seems harmless enough to me, but I don't think it's allowed. Here's why: it entices people who pay to gamble.


I don't follow ?

Everyone who placed a pre-order, will be entered in the free drawing...without knowing prior of the drawing. He's not enticing anyone to order, but instead rewarding 1 of those that waited.

There was no gamble, or pay to play....I pre-ordered unaware of such drawing...and would order again without the drawing. It's just a good deed on Jason's part, he didn't have to make the generous gesture at all.

No worries here, I won't win...never do


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Bwana1 said:


> I don't follow ?
> 
> Everyone who placed a pre-order, will be entered in the free drawing...without knowing prior of the drawing. He's not enticing anyone to order, but instead rewarding 1 of those that waited.
> 
> ...


I won't win either. But see some people could be compelled to order based on the fact it could be free. That's a gamble. I'm not weighing in here on whether such laws are fair, only that they exist.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Sean779 said:


> I won't win either. But see some people could be compelled to order based on the fact it could be free. That's a gamble. I'm not weighing in here on whether such laws are fair, only that they exist.


Wasn't the pre-order closed before the give-away was announced?

-T


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

tfinnan said:


> Wasn't the pre-order closed before the give-away was announced?


That very well might factor in. Sorry for my discordant note


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> Wasn't the pre-order closed before the give-away was announced?
> 
> -T


Pre-orders have been closed for over a month now. Only those who did preorder will have a chance to get a Tropik B for free. Hell the free 3rd strap on top of all this is freaking awesome for us who preordered. I don't care if I win or not at this point he's won my business on just about anything he makes as his philosophy is the same as mine: "Underpromise and OVER DELIVER". Olivier promised the moon and the stars and look how that turned out. Also he has kept communication up and is always delivering information that is pertinent to what is going on with the watch as well as giving us more goodies to satiate our anticipation from the delays.

As always good on Jason and Halios making a damn impressive Micro others can learn from.

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

tfinnan said:


> Wasn't the pre-order closed before the give-away was announced?
> 
> -T


Yep. Preorder long since over. Limited pool of entrants who had no idea that the draw would occur.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> Yep. Preorder long since over. Limited pool of entrants who had no idea that the draw would occur.


That was precisely my point.

'Nothing to see here, move along.'

-T


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> Pre-orders have been closed for over a month now. Only those who did preorder will have a chance to get a Tropik B for free. Hell the free 3rd strap on top of all this is freaking awesome for us who preordered. I don't care if I win or not at this point he's won my business on just about anything he makes...


I was asking a rhetorical question when I mentioned the pre-order. I just was having trouble following the logic presented in some of the preceding posts.

I'm sad that the TB is delayed, but it appears that Jason is doing what he can to make it right. I applaud him for that.

-T


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Delay are inevitable- his regular communications from my point of view are good enough for me. He has only asked for a refundable deposit!

BUT

To offer a draw to give one watch away free

and to think about offering more stuff

THAT BLOWS ME AWAY

That is way above the call of keeping the customer happy!

Fan for life!


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

This, maybe even more than his designs/quality products, is why I want so badly to collect every Halios.



Machine Head said:


> Delay are inevitable- his regular communications from my point of view are good enough for me. He has only asked for a refundable deposit!
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

How cool would the 'Just kidding about the delay, you all should have them by Monday!' email be?


-T


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't wait till the Tropik B goes on sale. A green dial will be mine!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

RAM75 said:


> I can't wait till the Tropik B goes on sale. A green dial will be mine!


Me too, pre-ordered and waiting for release of my green.....hoping it's this month


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Missed the pre-order myself
Been checking the website daily. I hope the SS Tropik goes on sale at the same time.......then again, that's not going to be good on the wallet. I've owned 3 Halios watches (Bluering and 2 Lagunas) all bought new and was stupid enough to sell them off.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue bird said:


> Missed the pre-order myself
> Been checking the website daily. I hope the SS Tropik goes on sale at the same time........


I missed the pre-order too. I sent Halios a msg on Facebook and he seemed to think sales would open up the lasy week of July or the first week in August. I keep checking, just in case and he said he would post on their FB page. So, you may want to "like" them there.


----------



## tryinginvain (Aug 25, 2010)

I was on the fence about the pre-order but in the end decided to wait for the SS instead. I have a Holotype but might sell it to partially fund this as it doesn't get in the rotation much these days.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

tryinginvain said:


> I was on the fence about the pre-order but in the end decided to wait for the SS instead. I have a Holotype but might sell it to partially fund this as it doesn't get in the rotation much these days.


Although I'm not a great fan of the holotype I would defiantly keep hold of that being the first halios I can only see its value increasing


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

RAM75 said:


> I missed the pre-order too. I sent Halios a msg on Facebook and he seemed to think sales would open up the lasy week of July or the first week in August. I keep checking, just in case and he said he would post on their FB page. So, you may want to "like" them there.


Although I don't use FB that much I did "like" them a long while back. I think you're right though, FB is probably the best way to stay on top of when sales open up.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

I am trying to compare the size of the Delfin against others as although its my favoured choice I am thinkling possibly its too large for me .Currently I have a cayman 3000 which although I love I think for me its a little on the large side.cant figure if Delfin is going to be about the same or smaller.Has anyone done this comparison or against anything else of comparable size?
This only really crossed my mind when I saw the wrist shots of the tropik ss which came out a bit bigger than I had presumed .
tropik ss to me looks the perfect size but I prefer the looks of the Delfin .


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

It's pretty hard to compare a watch on spec's alone.

I'd be more inclined to wait until the watches come out and see how it wears, especially if you are not that certain about purchasing the watch in the first place.



GUYGOLFER said:


> I am trying to compare the size of the Delfin against others as although its my favoured choice I am thinkling possibly its too large for me .Currently I have a cayman 3000 which although I love I think for me its a little on the large side.cant figure if Delfin is going to be about the same or smaller.Has anyone done this comparison or against anything else of comparable size?
> This only really crossed my mind when I saw the wrist shots of the tropik ss which came out a bit bigger than I had presumed .
> tropik ss to me looks the perfect size but I prefer the looks of the Delfin .


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I ran hot and cold on the pre order and decided to wait for the ss. The pictures of it look terrific and about the only thing I do with FB is use it to learn when these will be available. Looks like a lot of interest.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Not long to wait I guess 
If the delfin is no larger than my cayman then I will take the plunge. If it is then I will take the S's as a close second. Just sold a watch today so funds are at the ready. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Anybody else think the Tropik B would look really cool in stainless on that bracelet? I would buy one of those for sure, though I may not be the best bellwether for Halios products...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

kwiteaboy said:


> Anybody else think the Tropik B would look really cool in stainless on that bracelet? I would buy one of those for sure, though I may not be the best bellwether for Halios products...


Is it OK to mix Bronze with S/Steel?


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Is it OK to mix Bronze with S/Steel?


Short answer...No.

Some have done okay with steel accents (read: buckle) on bronze pieces that have steel crowns, etc., but that's the exception. The bronze Aquadive BS comes to mind.

In the end it comes down to personal opinion though. Wear what you like!

-T


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> Short answer...No.
> 
> Some have done okay with steel accents (read: buckle) on bronze pieces that have steel crowns, etc., but that's the exception. The bronze Aquadive BS comes to mind.
> 
> ...


What I meant was would there be a reaction between the two metals longterm?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Luminated said:


> What I meant was would there be a reaction between the two metals longterm?


Over time the two metals rubbing together will create a chemical reaction this could be in the form of a toxic gas or in rare circumstances a small explosion

this is a fact I'm a scientist honest


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

You mean chain reaction, right?



Monkeynuts said:


> Over time the two metals rubbing together will create a chemical reaction this could be in the form of a toxic gas or in rare circumstances a small explosion
> 
> this is a fact I'm a scientist honest


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

It's worse than that. Think nuclear meltdown. Think matter + antimatter. Think black hole. Think dogs and cats.


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm no scientist but I do know that when dissimilar metals come into contact with each other (direct or through an electrolyte) one becomes a cathode (draws material) and one an anode (loses material). This would most certainly be a concern, especially for a dive watch as sea water is an excellent electrolyte.

I highly recommend the use of a sacrificial anode. You could simply attach something like this:


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Does that come with a chain to hang off of the watch?

***bling bling***



72hotrod said:


> I'm no scientist but I do know that when dissimilar metals come into contact with each other (direct or through an electrolyte) one becomes a cathode (draws material) and one an anode (loses material). This would most certainly be a concern, especially for a dive watch as sea water is an excellent electrolyte.
> 
> I highly recommend the use of a sacrificial anode. You could simply attach something like this:
> 
> View attachment 1172303


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Luminated said:


> What I meant was would there be a reaction between the two metals longterm?




I must have replied to the wrong post. I meant to quote the one that you were quoting...oh well, these things happen.


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

Delivery is extra.


----------



## Jaime Acosta (Apr 30, 2013)

I keep refreshing the tropik b page daily! I missed the preorder... It always happens to me. When I find a watch I like, it is already sold out or retired. The magrette chronograph pvd and the pan europ LE for example. Any new info from the guys that pre ordered??e mail or something from halios? I wrote them 4 times with no answer. He must be really busy with this new launch.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaime Acosta said:


> I keep refreshing the tropik b page daily! I missed the preorder... It always happens to me. When I find a watch I like, it is already sold out or retired. The magrette chronograph pvd and the pan europ LE for example. Any new info from the guys that pre ordered??e mail or something from halios? I wrote them 4 times with no answer. He must be really busy with this new launch.


Jamie, 
He emails like clockwork every 5th of the month with updates which one of us posts here (unless things drastically change) . Until then let the man work and keep putting out great products.

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I meant the Tropik B case but in stainless and on the Tropik SS bracelet, but I suppose it could work in bronze on the bracelet. I would worry about corrosion though.

I have a stainless mesh bracelet waiting for my bronzo, so I hope stainless/bronze isn't a no-no.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

kwiteaboy said:


> I meant the Tropik B case but in stainless and on the Tropik SS bracelet, but I suppose it could work in bronze on the bracelet. I would worry about corrosion though.
> 
> I have a stainless mesh bracelet waiting for my bronzo, so I hope stainless/bronze isn't a no-no.


I'm actually considering a pvd shark mesh for my Tropik B.

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

That's actually an interesting idea.... I should try mine with my strapcode black mesh with seat belt buckle that I have kicking around. I would have thought it would be sacrelidge to have bronze with stainless, but black with the patina of bronze would provide an interesting colour range especially if you one ordered the grey dial from Jason... hhmmm.... I will have to try that out....

Cheers!



MPREZYA said:


> I'm actually considering a pvd shark mesh for my Tropik B.
> 
> Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> That's actually an interesting idea.... I should try mine with my strapcode black mesh with seat belt buckle that I have kicking around. I would have thought it would be sacrelidge to have bronze with stainless, but black with the patina of bronze would provide an interesting colour range especially if you one ordered the grey dial from Jason... hhmmm.... I will have to try that out....
> 
> Cheers!


Now I worry everyone is going to do it since I mentioned it. 

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

time to trade mark and make lotsa doh!



MPREZYA said:


> Now I worry everyone is going to do it since I mentioned it.
> 
> Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> time to trade mark and make lotsa doh!


:lol: Let's do it. I'll make you my partner on it. PVD shark mesh and bronze all around.

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm jonesing big time for a shred of info on the Helfin..

I need a picture, a render, something!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

shaneotool said:


> I'm jonesing big time for a shred of info on the Helfin..
> 
> I need a picture, a render, something!


Do you mean the delfin?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

:-d That's a good one! "The Hell Fin"! What a great name for a watch. Who would make it? Hmmmm :-!

I'm dyin' for one of those new "Hell Fin" watches! Aren't you! It does everything underwater! :-!

Thanks. I made myself laugh :-d

Cheers

RD


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

dont have time to browse the whole thread. can someone give me cliffs? the delfin looks cool.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Do you mean the delfin?


I don't know man - the first letter is obscured by the second hand... it could very well be the helfin...
either way - I need an update...haha


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

theboywonder said:


> dont have time to browse the whole thread. can someone give me cliffs? the delfin looks cool.



*CLIFF BATTLES*, Hall of Fame football player
*CLIFF FLETCHER*, Hockey Hall of Famer
*CLIFF HAGAN*, Hall of Fame basketball player
*CLIFF ABERSON*, baseball player
*CLIFF ANDERSON*, football player
*CLIFF ANDERSON*, basketball player
*CLIFF AUSTIN*, football player
*CLIFF AVRIL*, football player
*CLIFF BARKER*, basketball player
*CLIFF BARTOSH*, baseball player
*CLIFF BENSON*, football player
*CLIFF BLANKENSHIP*, baseball player
*CLIFF BOLTON*, baseball player
*CLIFF BRADY*, baseball player
*CLIFF BRANCH*, football player
*CLIFF BRANTLEY*, baseball player
*CLIFF BROWN*, professional soccer player
*CLIFF BRUMBAUGH*, baseball player
*CLIFF BURTON*, Bassist
*CLIFF CALVERT*, professional soccer player
*CLIFF CARROLL*, baseball player
*CLIFF CHAMBERS*, baseball player
*CLIFF COOK*, baseball player
*CLIFF CURTIS*, baseball player
*CLIFF CURTIS*, actor
*CLIFF DAPPER*, baseball player
*CLIFF DARINGER*, baseball player
*CLIFF DE YOUNG*, Singer
*CLIFF FANNIN*, baseball player
*CLIFF FINCH*, Politician
*CLIFF FLOYD*, baseball player
*CLIFF GARRISON*, baseball player
*CLIFF GORMAN*, Actor
*CLIFF HEATHCOTE*, baseball player
*CLIFF JOHNSON*, football player
*CLIFF JOHNSON*, baseball player
*CLIFF KINCAID*, Activist
*CLIFF KNOX*, baseball player
*CLIFF KRESGE*, PGA tour golfer
*CLIFF LEE*, baseball player
*CLIFF LEVINGSTON*, basketball player
*CLIFF LOUIS*, football player
*CLIFF MAPES*, baseball player
*CLIFF MARKLE*, baseball player
*CLIFF MARSHALL*, professional soccer player
*CLIFF MARTINEZ*, Composer
*CLIFF MCCLAIN*, football player
*CLIFF MEELY*, basketball player
*CLIFF MELTON*, baseball player
*CLIFF OLANDER*, football player
*CLIFF ROBERTSON, *Actor
*CLIFF CLAVIN, Letter Carrier*
​


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

OKparts said:


> *CLIFF BATTLES*, Hall of Fame football player
> *CLIFF FLETCHER*, Hockey Hall of Famer
> *CLIFF HAGAN*, Hall of Fame basketball player
> *CLIFF ABERSON*, baseball player
> ...


OMG :-d :-d:-d:-d :-d:-d :-d:-d:-d :-d :-d I'm frickin' belly laughing! My family thinks (knows) I've gone nuts! Well done!~ :-d

RD


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

when is delfin supposed to come out? price? pics?


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

theboywonder said:


> when is delfin supposed to come out? price? pics?


late fall 2013, none yet, only pic is the render above, no real pics yet


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

arlee said:


> late fall 2013, none yet, only pic is the render above, no real pics yet


thanks


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

OKparts said:


> *CLIFF BATTLES*, Hall of Fame football player
> *CLIFF FLETCHER*, Hockey Hall of Famer
> *CLIFF HAGAN*, Hall of Fame basketball player
> *CLIFF ABERSON*, baseball player
> ...


It's a little known fact that you missed this Cliff.


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> It's a little known fact that you missed this Cliff.


Hmmm... I even bolded his occupation and everything! Admittedly being at the very end of the list he isn't in alpha order, which is probably why you missed him.

​


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

OKparts said:


> Hmmm... I even bolded his occupation and everything! Admittedly being at the very end of the list he isn't in alpha order, which is probably why you missed him.
> 
> ​


Oops! You're right! That was it exactly, I scanned the "C"s and missed him...oh well, at least we have a photo now! Well done with the list!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

no love for this famous OB/GYN?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

riseboi said:


> no love for this famous OB/GYN?
> 
> View attachment 1177037


He's too busy eating pudding pops.

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Has there been any news on the Tropik B front?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Trel said:


> Has there been any news on the Tropik B front?


We should get an update from Jason tonight... after all, it's the *5*_th! _:-d


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just got the monthly email from Jason. Tropik B should be ready to ship in 3 weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> Just got the monthly email from Jason. Tropik B should be ready to ship in 3 weeks. Can't wait!


Yes, and it's really cool we'll be getting not just one, but _*two*_ bronze buckles with our first two straps..


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Someone please refresh my memory. Does this also mean that the Tropik SS will be ready for order in 3 weeks?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

> MONDAY, AUGUST 5 2013
> TROPIK BRONZE PRE-ORDER - UPDATE #8
> 
> Let's get rolling!
> ...


Congrats to Matthew/Matthieu Valle on winning a Tropik B! Can't wait for this.

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't think you were supposed to post that payment link


----------



## MatthieuV (Sep 27, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Congrats to Matthew/Matthieu Valle on winning a Tropik B! Can't wait for this.


Thanks, winning that watch really made my day.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> I don't think you were supposed to post that payment link


Oops me in my excitement missed that. It's gone now.

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

MatthieuV said:


> Thanks, winning that watch really made my day.


You gotta be in for a Tropik SS now after that. :thumbup:

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## a tired smile (Feb 5, 2012)

Shame there wasn't any mention of the Tropik SS. =/


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

There is a strong possibility that the Tropik SS will go on sale at the same time the Tropik B is offered.

Jason has stated that he only did the preorder on the Tropik B to keep people "in line" who wanted the "B" watch.... and the Tropik SS would be offered for sale at the same time.


a tired smile said:


> Shame there wasn't any mention of the Tropik SS. =/


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Zenrag said:


> There is a strong possibility that the Tropik SS will go on sale at the same time the Tropik B is offered.
> 
> Jason has stated that he only did the preorder on the Tropik B to keep people "in line" who wanted the "B" watch.... and the Tropik SS would be offered for sale at the same time.


IIRC, Jason has said that the SS will go on sale at the same time as the B. Based on the website, regular ordering for the B opens a week prior to release, and now that we know the B will ship in about 3 weeks, i am assuming that the SS will be ready to order in 2 weeks. But i will continue my daily checks to make sure it doesn't open early


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like quite a lot of pieces of paper in that draw,

I'm glad I reserved mine if they is only a hundred of each dial colour


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> There is a strong possibility that the Tropik SS will go on sale at the same time the Tropik B is offered.
> 
> Jason has stated that he only did the preorder on the Tropik B to keep people "in line" who wanted the "B" watch.... and the Tropik SS would be offered for sale at the same time.


My dear chap. Could you just pop over to Jason's again, and PM me with the actual facts ;-) :-d

Thank you sir! Oh, and do be quick about it! :-!

RD


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all, I just came across the Tropix B this afternoon............................ and fell in love. What a beauty.

Please tell me I can still pre order a green dial version, or am I way too late?

I have emailed Halios, and messaged on facebook, thought I'd try here too.

EDIT: I just read back through the last 10 or so pages, and it seems I missed out. 

I'll have to haunt their website, facebook page, and in time the classifieds.... if I'm to scratch the itch for the Tropix B.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I might be mistaken, but I don't think any of the colors are sold out, it's just that the preorder is closed. Some time in the next three weeks they should be available for general ordering, so just keep a close eye on the various channels of Halios information.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

You are correct. I think he's openning up orders for the Tropik B at the same time he starts shipping the Tropik B.



kwiteaboy said:


> I might be mistaken, but I don't think any of the colors are sold out, it's just that the preorder is closed. Some time in the next three weeks they should be available for general ordering, so just keep a close eye on the various channels of Halios information.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> You are correct. I think he's openning up orders for the Tropik B at the same time he starts shipping the Tropik B.


Thanks.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

the website has been updated for those of you that don't check the site everyday like me...haha...unfortunately it still does not include an option to purchase.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

WatchFan650 said:


> the website has been updated for those of you that don't check the site everyday like me...haha...unfortunately it still does not include an option to purchase.


Excellent! Thanks for the heads up! The thrill is that the site is showing all the watches! Another surprise I noticed is that the Halios SS Tropik will be offered in blue!!!!! That was a big request & query from the onset. I'm in for the SS, but the additional color choice could make for a quick decision :think: I was in for black from the beginning. Hope there's some pics of the blue prior to ordering!

Thanks "WatchFan" :-!

Rd


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Excellent! Thanks for the heads up! The thrill is that the site is showing all the watches! Another surprise I noticed is that the Halios SS Tropik will be offered in blue!!!!! That was a big request & query from the onset. I'm in for the SS, but the additional color choice could make for a quick decision :think: I was in for black from the beginning. Hope there's some pics of the blue prior to ordering!
> 
> Thanks "WatchFan" :-!
> 
> Rd


Argh choices I was all set on the black now there's a blue option confirmed can't wait to see some photos of the blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thuggee said:


> Argh choices I was all set on the black now there's a blue option confirmed can't wait to see some photos of the blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm gonna try and not get distracted by this. I'm 99% set on black from the start. I just see this design in black, so I'm not too worried. Though am excited there will be a blue offering. Jason wasn't quite sure, as at first he couldn't find a blue that was suitable. That said, with Jasons awesome design skills and taste, I do have to see the blue ;-)

Don't sweat it too hard Thuggee ;-)

RD


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep, I'm checking the site and facebook page pretty much every day. Waiting for some Delfin updates personally. 
That Tropic SS looks nice though; I can't imagine it not in black, so the blue should be interesting!


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Excellent! Thanks for the heads up! The thrill is that the site is showing all the watches! Another surprise I noticed is that the Halios SS Tropik will be offered in blue!!!!! That was a big request & query from the onset. I'm in for the SS, but the additional color choice could make for a quick decision :think: I was in for black from the beginning. Hope there's some pics of the blue prior to ordering!
> 
> Thanks "WatchFan" :-!
> 
> Rd


Sure RD. I will also have to make a quick decision on the color of the SS i want and am looking forward to see a prototype of the Delfin.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

It says on the website that the price for the ss tropiks is still to be announced 
i wonder how much it will be and also what the strap choice it will come with as in the picture it's steal and a tropic style strap maybe it will come with two?

must resist as already paid for the tropik b 
resist

resist

resist


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

does anyone know if the clasp on the bracelet (tropik ss) will be the same adjustable clasp seen in the pics on his facebook page?


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

jivetkr said:


> does anyone know if the clasp on the bracelet (tropik ss) will be the same adjustable clasp seen in the pics on his facebook page?


Last I heard it will not be. I think Jason said it was too thick for the Tropik's svelte bracelet, but I'd be surprised if it didn't show up on the Delfin when that watch is unveiled.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jason messaged me on Facebook and let me know orders are now open for the Tropik B. I had reached out to him there over a month ago to ask if there would be any Olive Green available since I missed the pre-order. He replied very quickly and gave me all the info he had. The fact that he let me know individually once they came available speaks great volumes to his customer service. Needless to say I have already placed my order and will have an Olive Green truckin' my way from the great white north very soon. 

FYI- SS Tropik sales weren't open yet when I went to the site.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

I just placed an order for a green one myself can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

what color dial did you get?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice! Tropik B orders open, now which color? Or the stainless version? Hmmm, decisions!


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am soooooooooooo looking forward to wearing it... I feel like a kid waiting for Santa to arrive!!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

9 months since I started this thread and sounds like we are ready to go now, damn, time flies! 

Looking forward to see some wrist shots posted here.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

green bronze. done.


----------



## Jamison9 (Jun 17, 2012)

Still nothing on the SS yet... I may have developed OCD from checking the page so often. Ok- better go check again.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I feel strangely indignant that other people can now buy a piece I pre-ordered and patiently waited for.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Jamison9 said:


> Still nothing on the SS yet... I may have developed OCD from checking the page so often. Ok- better go check again.


I have OCD but I prefer to call it CDO it just feels more in order


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

blurrycloud said:


> green bronze. done.


back and forth, green...granite grey...green...granite grey. ended up with granite grey - seemed to be a more versatile color for wardrobe, but I wear khakis a lot.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

I hear you, though at this point I'm mostly happy that the wait is almost over. And in fairness it was reaaally hard not to grab another one (or two?...) when the orders opened up last night 

...I also take solace in our two extra straps (thanks Jason!) and in my case a specific serial number...



Trel said:


> I feel strangely indignant that other people can now buy a piece I pre-ordered and patiently waited for.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Force434 said:


> ...And in fairness it was reaaally hard not to grab another one (or two?...) when the orders opened up last night


I'm with you on that! I've been like petethegeek, back and forth with the grey and green; I changed my order at one point, but I'm sticking with 'Granite Grey' for now, but that green one is calling to me, LOUDLY!!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Jamison9 said:


> Still nothing on the SS yet... I may have developed OCD from checking the page so often. Ok- better go check again.


I'm in the same boat as you. I wanted to grab a SS before the Bronze. I've checked the page daily....ok, 2-3 times a day and nothing. I e-mailed Jason asking about it when I received the e-mail that the bronze would be shipping at the end of the month. Haven't heard back as of yet but I'm sure he's busy handling the bronze orders right now.


----------



## paipanic (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi all! Mind if I offer some clarification?

Pre-orders (i.e. orders placed before July) ship first before all else. No bones about that. Once I get through all of those, then I will start on the orders placed after August. I love you all, but the pre-July guys get theirs first.

SS version: a bit more time needed.

Hate to do the "company line" thing in here, but I figured it would be more efficient. Mods, hope that's cool.

Email me if you want to chat more!


Jason
HALIOS


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

Jason's email came thru at 8:05 last evening and as soon as I saw it, I ordered one. Got a return email in minutes. Don't mind waiting until the early birds get theirs. Only fair. Now to settle down to the"sweet agony" of anticipation. 

-Steve


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

dbakiva said:


> Jason's email came thru at 8:05 last evening and as soon as I saw it, I ordered one. Got a return email in minutes. Don't mind waiting until the early birds get theirs. Only fair. Now to settle down to the"sweet agony" of anticipation.
> 
> -Steve


I'm not on the pre-order and I 100% agree!


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

paipanic said:


> SS version: a bit more time needed.


I'll be waiting!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

WatchFan650 said:


> I'll be waiting!


I received an update e-mail from Jason on the SS models. Due to a few last minute changes like a swap on the clasp and the last minute addition of the blue model since he found a supplier with the right hue blue bezel, it's delaying it a couple weeks.


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

paipanic said:


> Hi all! Mind if I offer some clarification?
> 
> Pre-orders (i.e. orders placed before July) ship first before all else. No bones about that. Once I get through all of those, then I will start on the orders placed after August. I love you all, but the pre-July guys get theirs first.
> 
> ...


Jason you have fantastic looking designs,

now that the order is open for those of us that missed out on the pre order, it is tempting to say the least.

Bronze Tropik with Olive dial does look great.....


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone seen a pic of the S/S in blue? Just what is the perfect blue that he's finally found?


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Not to get ahead of ourselves, but with the Tropik(s) nearing shipment I find myself ever more intrigued by the hitherto hush-hush final configuration of the Delfin...

Has there been any chatter to date about what dial options may be for that offering? I'm not sure Jason has ever done a white dial before, but I'll throw in a vote for that!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I got my order in for an olive dial as soon as I got Jason's email. So hopefully he'll get through the preorders fairly quickly and not make the wait that much more agonizing. Honestly, I'm just glad to get one though, that's one hot looking watch...and it was a tough choice because all the colors look fantastic.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> Has anyone seen a pic of the S/S in blue? Just what is the perfect blue that he's finally found?


I don't think he's released any. This one is going to be a surprise. I'm holding off for now until I see it. If I miss a bronze I will be a little upset but I was really looking forward to the SS as well.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Trel said:


> I feel strangely indignant that other people can now buy a piece I pre-ordered and patiently waited for.


Same here!

I pre-ordered because I thought it was going to be limited.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Blue bird said:


> I received an update e-mail from Jason on the SS models. Due to a few last minute changes like a swap on the clasp and the last minute addition of the blue model since he found a supplier with the right hue blue bezel, it's delaying it a couple weeks.


I can deal with that  .....haha


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

lorsban said:


> Same here!
> 
> I pre-ordered because I thought it was going to be limited.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


I believe it is limited to 100 pieces for each colour.
Someone correct me if I am wrong

I believe each watch will be numbered as well 1-100


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

blurrycloud said:


> I believe it is limited to 100 pieces for each colour.
> Someone correct me if I am wrong
> 
> I believe each watch will be numbered as well 1-100


That's what I thought as well but since anyone can now buy any color, it seems it's a continued run. It doesn't look to be a "till supplies last" kind of thing.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

lorsban said:


> That's what I thought as well but since anyone can now buy any color, it seems it's a continued run. It doesn't look to be a "till supplies last" kind of thing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Not sure how you came to that conclusion
Or has Jason stated this somewhere?

Maybe there is still sufficient stock for the green tropik B, therefore you can still order it
But once he has sold 100 units, then it should be gone

WOuld really like some official clarification on this


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think if you guys were to browse the Halios' facebook, you will get your answer instead of jumping to conclusions ( please read: HALIOS WATCHES: Tropik B Early Pre-order).

Taken from Halios' blog page, written in dec 2012:

--------------------

_How many watches will be available? Is this a limited edition?_
The initial batch will consist of 100 of each dial colour, for a total of 300 watches. Each dial variation will be numbered from 1 to 100, and it is possible to select a favourite serial number.

At this early stage, it is not clear whether a second run will be produced. However, subsequent runs (if produced) would bear a standard five digit serial.

--------------------

There are other info regarding the Tropik pre-order, so you guys may wanna read about it. However, I think this is with reference to those who pre-ordered. Those who just ordered, well I really don't know.



blurrycloud said:


> Not sure how you came to that conclusion
> Or has Jason stated this somewhere?
> 
> Maybe there is still sufficient stock for the green tropik B, therefore you can still order it
> ...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Et209 said:


> I think if you guys were to browse the Halios' facebook, you will get your answer instead of jumping to conclusions...





















-T


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

blurrycloud said:


> Not sure how you came to that conclusion
> Or has Jason stated this somewhere?
> 
> Maybe there is still sufficient stock for the green tropik B, therefore you can still order it
> ...


Purely an assumption on my part.

So there are supposed to be 100 per color during pre-order. As it is, quite a few have already ordered so it should be a "till supplies last" kind of thing.

Otherwise, what happens if a lot of people order and the initial run is finished? It's mentioned that more will be made, only that the serial number will be different - now, whether this is enough of a difference to consider the pre-order's limited, is up to you.

Anyway, since orders are open, I'm assuming there are no limits. I mean, what if 200 people order the brown? Halios can't very well just give refunds or ask customers to pick something else.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

lorsban said:


> It's mentioned that more will be made, only that the serial number will be different -


Huh? Did you miss the Halios Blog quote below, that states that only a first run has been planned so far?



Et209 said:


> At this early stage, it is not clear whether a second run will be produced.


Also, you just might want to read Post #862 above again!

Whether there ends up being a second run or not, I'm certainly looking forward to mine, and can rest assured, as a pre-order customer, that mine will come from the 1st run. I would be very surprised if the demand (at least for some of the colors) doesn't result in a second run, and that would be a *good thing!*


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Do we really need to worry about whether or not there'll be a second run? (By we, I mean the folks who've already secured their own TropikB.)

If you don't want a second run just to say that you've got something no one else has, that's a little petty. No Halios will ever be as ubiquitous as a Sub or even a Sub clone. Jason could do ten runs and you'd be unlikely to ever see another in the wild.

If there are subsequent runs, then I'm happy because mine will always have a unique and low serial, and it also means that the model and Halios are successful.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Trel said:


> If there are subsequent runs, then I'm happy because mine will always have a unique and low serial, and it also means that the *model* and *Halios* are *successful*.


Aye, aye!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Personally I don't mind if Jason want to sell a million of these watches it's his design and baby let him do with it what he will,


But i have a feeling he won't bring anymore out as it seems to me he enjoys designing and bringing new watches out rather then selling the same ones,


look at the Laguna it gets a mention for one of the 7 most affordable dive watches in gear patrol what does Jason do make a load more to cash in on future sales? No god love him he retires it fantastic 
in Jason we Trust


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> it seems to me he enjoys designing and bringing new watches out rather then selling the same ones


I don't know the man, so I can't speak for him, but he's a young designer who's still developing his style. I think as he gets older and really begins to crystalize his design ethos, then you'll see more models that are permanent parts of the lineup and the new models will be limited editions, special editions, variants on his homerun designs.

(I'm thinking something like the Patek Nautilus. It will always be around, but only tweaked, massaged, new complications, etc. because the design is so intrisically sublime.)


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, I would definitely feel great for Halios if they're successful with their Bronze! I think this brand makes awesome watches. The Laguna was one of the best watches I had. 

I DID say the regular run was an assumption on my part.  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

The green dial is no longer listed as an option to buy on the Halios webpage.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Chaz said:


> The green dial is no longer listed as an option to buy on the Halios webpage.


Issue solved.

Lucky i got my order in for the green in time
Now for the agonizing wait >_<


----------



## Workodactyl (Nov 8, 2012)

blurrycloud said:


> Issue solved.
> 
> Lucky i got my order in for the green in time
> Now for the agonizing wait >_<


Likewise. I got Jason's e-mail update while I was in the City and when I got home I put my order in. It was a long night and I wasn't sure if I selected the green dial, so I shot him an e-mail and reassured me that he had me down for green. Whew. And now they're sold out? I feel even more relieved haha.

Jason is a hell of a rep for his company--just superb customer relations.


----------



## Noonan (Sep 12, 2008)

Glad I decided to go with green back when the pre-order was open. I can't wait for the orders to start shipping.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Went back and forth between all three colors, but finally ordered a Grey on Friday night. Now that they're gone, I wish I had ordered an extra Green one. Weird how that is.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Rickyearl said:


> Went back and forth between all three colors, but finally ordered a Grey on Friday night. Now that they're gone, I wish I had ordered an extra Green one. Weird how that is.


Grey is a good choice as well
I feel the gold hour markers pop out more / has a larger contrast, on the grey dial, compared to the other colors
But I already have a grey tissot t-touch, so went with the green instead


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I missed the preorder, so I was eagerly awaiting orders to reopen. I jumped on the green as soon as the orders opened and now I am glad I did. 

I went back and forth between the green and the brown, but decided on green because I felt would have better contrast with the case as the patina got darker, where the brown would blend in more.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone know if Jason has amy plans to sell rubber straps for the Tropik or extra bronze buckles? I'd love to see the Tropik B on rubber.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Rickyearl said:


> Anyone know if Jason has amy plans to sell rubber straps for the Tropik or extra bronze buckles? I'd love to see the Tropik B on rubber.


I emailed Jason a while back asking if he had any plans to offer an Isofrane-style (wide tongue) buckle in Bronze to match the Tropik B. He said no, but if you have something in mind other than an ISO, you can probably fit the 22mm buckles that will come with the watch to it. I'll certainly be fitting an Isofrane to mine at some point, and may just reuse the SS buckle that came with my Laguna to dress that up.


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Does anyone know when you will be able to order a Tropik SS?


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

A blue SS Tropik with glossy dial should be sweet. Really sweet.

Any news on the clasp of the bracelet? Will it have a racheting adjustment?


----------



## allwoundup (Jul 23, 2012)

Waiting, like many others, for my Tropik B. I did notice that the green version sold out first. This took me by surprise. I'm in for a Tobacco Brown myself. I was on the fence between that and the Grey Graphite. While I know it's personal taste, I'm just shocked that Green on Bronze was the favorite...


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

allwoundup said:


> Waiting, like many others, for my Tropik B. I did notice that the green version sold out first. This took me by surprise. I'm in for a Tobacco Brown myself. I was on the fence between that and the Grey Graphite. While I know it's personal taste, I'm just shocked that Green on Bronze was the favorite...


To me, the grey looked dressiest, and since I wear a suit every day, I thought that made sense - this watch will likely see light diving duty at most.

On the other hand, the green on the Panerai 382 really pops, especially after some patina has developed.

Then again, the brown has this great vintage character - like a watch made for a pre-WWII English gentleman. Especially when it patinas. (Is "patina" a verb?)

I went through that set of thoughts over and over before going with the grey.


----------



## allwoundup (Jul 23, 2012)

I went through pretty much the same thought process. Since I don't plan to dive with it, ever, the brown did it for me. For the same reason you mention. I thought it played very well with the vintage look of the timepiece. There are a lot of vintage elements here. Things like the markers scream vintage to me. I'll be honest though, I think the grey looks awesome against the bronze. The silver/gold look is sweet.

Also, I know this is a bit off topic, but the Delfin looks incredible!


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Brown dial and gold hands invoked the PAM 390 for me. I liked all three once the gray was updated, I didn't like the first iteration, but the brown did it for me. When do these ship? I am a pre-orderer.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Odin43 said:


> When do these ship? I am a pre-orderer.


Should be next week sometime.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

GREAT UPDATE...MAYBE i CAN GET A $10 NATO FOR FREE


----------



## paipanic (Oct 23, 2007)

Bwana1 said:


> GREAT UPDATE...MAYBE i CAN GET A $10 NATO FOR FREE


Sorry Bwana1...I sincerely am. If I were you I'd be enraged too.

By the way, I don't know if it helps any but a refund is always an option if you've had enough of the madness.

Jason 
HALIOS


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

paipanic said:


> Sorry Bwana1...I sincerely am. If I were you I'd be enraged too.
> 
> By the way, I don't know if it helps any but a refund is always an option if you've had enough of the madness.
> 
> ...


Jason,
Love your work & style...but the delays are frustrating at best....vendors who choose to ship you the parts, without quality control...or constant delays....should be dropped from your list in the future.

Your disappointment is obvious also, having to deal with an unruly bunch of loyal customers....becomes a task at best.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Sad news for us Green Dial pre-orders.



> FRIDAY, AUGUST 23 2013
> READY FOR THE TARRING AND FEATHERING
> 
> The green dial Tropik Bs arrived with an error on the casebacks..
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOO! Now I have to wait till after Labor Day. The horrors!

Still sticking around for my green dial. Anyone changing?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

paipanic said:


> Sorry Bwana1...I sincerely am. If I were you I'd be enraged too.
> 
> By the way, I don't know if it helps any but a refund is always an option if you've had enough of the madness.
> 
> ...


Jason I consider this nothing after the hassle and heartache I had with the Olivier debacle. Maybe those of us who wait can get preferential preorder for the SS Tropik (I want one in blue preferably after see pics) or the Delfin. 
Rich


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> Still sticking around for my green dial. Anyone changing?


At the risk of getting this thread locked for uttering a forbidden word, this delay doesn't really bother me. As my father used to say, there's no sense getting impatient waiting for Christmas: it's on the calendar.

I was an *Olivier* pre-orderer. There is literally nothing Jason can do to me that will upset me at this point. Cool as a cucumber, here.

Keep up the good work, Jason. Don't settle for anything less than perfect. When I get my greenie, I will be extra-pleased because I know you would rather embarrass yourself with a delay than embarrass yourself with a flawed product. I love your designs and wish you only success and wealth with Halios!


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea what the potential price range for the SS is?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about the misfortune to Jason and those who pre-ordered Green. If it were me, I'd have no problem waiting two more weeks for such a beauty.

But it does bring up a question/speculation: did Jason take off the Green dial from _regular_ orders when he found out about the problem? If so, maybe some green dials might still be available later, once the problem is resolved.:-s I pre-ordered the Grey, but the Green is v-v-v-very tempting if there might be some of the original 50 left...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> Jason,
> Love your work & style...but the delays are frustrating at best....vendors who choose to ship you the parts, without quality control...or constant delays....should be dropped from your list in the future.
> 
> Your disappointment is obvious also, having to deal with an unruly bunch of loyal customers....becomes a task at best.


Sometimes while it seems easy to be able to drop a vendor/contracted manufacturer or supplier it's not that easy in actual practice. Especially when dealing with low volumes like this. I would hope that they are taking care of Jason by correcting this issue at their own expense and as quickly as possible. I am glad he at least informed us of the situation rather than not say anything or start shipping the grey and brown and let us Green preorder owners wonder why none of us have received anything and begin the speculation leading to the " Drama Llama" making an appearance.

As always clear and concise communication in a timely manner is better than nothing at all.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Trel said:


> At the risk of getting this thread locked for uttering a forbidden word, this delay doesn't really bother me. *As my father used to say, there's no sense getting impatient waiting for Christmas: it's on the calendar.*


True.... but I'll bet Jason would agree unless you keep changing the date of Christmas...the calendar is useless


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

paipanic said:


> Sorry Bwana1...I sincerely am. If I were you I'd be enraged too.
> 
> By the way, I don't know if it helps any but a refund is always an option if you've had enough of the madness.
> 
> ...


Great response.

Maybe in missing this...

I get FRUSTRATED that Jason/Halios is having supply chain issues. It's business. It happens.

I get ENRAGED that some POS went into an elementary school earlier this week and started shooting. Thank God it was resolved without bloodshed.

These are just watches. Damned cool watches, but watches nonetheless...

-T


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

tfinnan said:


> Great response.
> 
> Maybe in missing this...
> 
> ...


True, "but we just have to arm the teachers to protect our children"...and in a poll the other night, 60% of Americans would rather spend money on Mental Health Care....than police at schools o|


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MPREZYA said:


> Jason I consider this nothing after the hassle and heartache I had with the Olivier debacle. Maybe those of us who wait can get preferential preorder for the SS Tropik (I want one in blue preferably after see pics) or the Delfin.
> Rich


Ooh Ah -- Nice try......But. I don't think it fair to suggest such a thing, nor is there any reason for Jason to feel compelled to offer such. The preferential treatment is the fact you are dealing with a true blue, straight up watch designer/ company, that keeps us all well informed with due dates pretty much on target. I'm sure, should you order either of the watches you mention, you will placed in an appropriate sequence for delivery, and there's your preferential treatment.

@ Bwana1 >> Amazing the additional wait is a mere few weeks. Green & bronze will be so beautiful in conjunction with falls natural colors :-!

My eyes are fastened to the SS Tropik, and I'm perfectly content awaiting the "ready" message  Oh, and if I could afford a blue too. :-( This will be my 1st Halios, and I've been in from the start.

We are very fortunate that Jason doesn't settle. If the engraving is off, then back it goes. I for one am hopeful this does not cause Jason additional expense. We don't consider that.

All's good & very exciting! Cheers to Jason for his forthright communications and providing a proven commodity for us WIS |>

RD


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> As always clear and concise communication in a timely manner is better than nothing at all.


This a thousand times. I can wait another week. This is not really a big deal. I was told well ahead of time that there was a delay and how long the delay was expected to be.

This is the height of customer service.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ooh Ah -- Nice try......But. I don't think it fair to suggest such a thing, nor is there any reason for Jason to feel compelled to offer such. The preferential treatment is the fact you are dealing with a true blue, straight up watch designer/ company, that keeps us all well informed with due dates pretty much on target. I'm sure, should you order either of the watches you mention, you will placed in an appropriate sequence for delivery, and there's your preferential treatment.
> 
> @ Bwana1 >> Amazing the additional wait is a mere few weeks. Green & bronze will be so beautiful in conjunction with falls natural colors :-!
> 
> ...


Hey it was worth a try


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Can someone enlighten me on how re-engraving works? In my mind once you engrave something, you are effectively carving out material. Therefore it is permanent.


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

Regarding the Tropic B straps, does anyone know if the are:

22/22, 22/20 or other?

Also is the bronze buckle screwed in / pin, or sewn in?


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

blurrycloud said:


> Can someone enlighten me on how re-engraving works? In my mind once you engrave something, you are effectively carving out material. Therefore it is permanent.


It never occurred to me that he meant he was having the existing ones fixed. I thought he just meant "re-engraved" as in "the casebacks were not engraved properly. We must do them again."


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

petethegreek said:


> Regarding the Tropic B straps, does anyone know if the are:
> 
> 22/22, 22/20 or other?
> 
> Also is the bronze buckle screwed in / pin, or sewn in?


It's a 22mm strap and the buckle are spring pin if I recall correctly.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Just woke up this morning and checked my emails and saw the latest update,
No sweat from me I don't mind waiting alittle longer its just extending the longing lol,

I just feel kind of bad for Jason hope he doesn't lose any money over this ,
but Jason don't worry about upsetting me by being late not a problem,

i wonder what the actual problem with the case back is , sounds like Jason is a bit of a perfectionist considering its only the case back and nothing on the face of the watch, makes me just want it more and more 
happy happy happy


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

The other micros should take note of Jason's straightforward and honest communication style. Not being afraid of saying "I don't know" and clearly, simply explaining what is happening is very refreshing. 

I hope the future Oliver's and Bill's take note and learn from Jason's example.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

This is what you call growing pains. Every company goes through it. 

What separates great companies from everyone else is their quality and being forthright about everything to their customers. 

That's exactly what Halios is doing. 

Jason, if you're reading, you guys are fantastic in my book. You're true to your ethics, you're true to your quality. For that, your fans will always be loyal. 

Onward march! Haha

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## allwoundup (Jul 23, 2012)

Well said!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I am sure Jason's point is that he had to re-do the caseback and not re-engraving the existing one.



blurrycloud said:


> Can someone enlighten me on how re-engraving works? In my mind once you engrave something, you are effectively carving out material. Therefore it is permanent.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

It is interesting though how different watchmakers go through the process to inform their customers of what's going on with the foibles of their manufacturing process.

*The Olivier Fiasco:* I went through the Olivier fiasco. I was able to get my money back.

I feel if there were much better communication from Roland, where he ACTUALLY communicated to his customers on the actual problems that he was going through, the problems he was experiencing, and being forthright with respect to the actual bronze he was using, things might have turned out way way way way different for him.

If only Roland communicated and TOLD people the problems of his manufacturing process.

Delays are inevitable. Not communicating with your customers AND being truthful will be completely bury you. It will kill you business. Olivier has been proof in point on that.

*The Dredded Wait for the Typhoon: *Next, and one of the more recent delays that I have experienced is with the Typhon (Jake's watch). I have three on preorder... I am sure he has had delays, and has experienced a myriad of production problems.

I feel for Jake. With the Typhoon he's trying to put out a watch that is different the the 6309 stable of parts that provided a myriad of possible manufacturing combinations for his Tsunami baseline. Like with the Tsunami, he's trying to put out a new product. While it is a reflection of the original 6105, the design is the following: "what would the 6105-8110" look like if it was manufactured today. Wider bezel. Drilled Lugs. Thicker Case in areas. Deeper water reistance.

Further, with the new Typhoon, I am sure that since he's trying to create both Typhoon Custom AND a Typhoon Classic is creating a lot of issues for him. These issues include getting enough dial and hand combinations that will allow his customers to choose. Also he's experiencing a problem in getting a bracelet (EDIT: oh *Yeah*! upgraded *SEIKO *(!!!) movement(!!!)).

I think Jake is taking a different tact with manufacturing his 6105 hommage, much differently that Eddie's Timefactors Smith Version. Eddie has gone with an upgraded copy. It's a great watch. I just received one and it looks fantastic (although I'd love to get it on my wrist - I can't get the damn bracelet off the case... arrggh - another story).

However, Jake is sending out dribs and drabs of information on what's going on with the watch. I am still not quite sure what is going on.. but I have had three on preorder since December 2012.

First, I want to say this: I like Jake. I think he's a good watchmaker. I like his stuff, and he puts out a quality product. But from time to time, when you communicate with him... you don't know what type of a guy you are going to get: one second he's great to deal with. Other times, grizzly bear, man! I don't know if it is a reflection on the week he's having... hhmmm.... nuf said.

*The Great Wait for the Tropik B:* With Jason, I've met with him. The guy in-person is authentic. The same persona he has online is what you get when you meet him live.

He works for his watches and he *WILL *only put out a quality product, even if he's has to send parts back to the manufacturer. You get QUALITY from product to product that he puts out. (EDIT Also, any of the manufacturing issues he has, he makes you feel as though it is NOT YOUR PROBLEM (and he gives you free additional stuff you never planned on receiving - i.e., straps, buckles, etc)

The guy is young and he will be around for a while. For his watches, he communicates ALWAYS. He is a one man company. While he may not get back to all people all the time quickly, he tries to. At the very least the 5th of the month updates on the Tropik B have been INVALUABLE!!!!

As an aside, I have also seen a few guys here asking about the status of their preorders, along with a feeling that those purchasing off of the website are 'jumping queue' and will get their watches sooner than those waiting for 7 to 8 months on preorder.

I dropped a note to Jason, and he indicated that all of us can rest assured that those on preorder (provided that you have paid in full) will get their watches shipped before those who just recently ordered off of the website.

It gets me thinking: *I CAN"T WAIT FOR THE DELPHIN!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Excellent summation Zenrag. I can attest to your comments from my own experiences. All I can say is that based on those experiences, Jason is a true business man, and treats his customers as such. His transparency in this thread is a perfect example. Needless to say I'm very excited for the Tropik, and whatever else Jason has in store for the future.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the insight Zen, in Jason I trust, can't find enough words to explain how GREAT he is to deal with!

Looking forward to the Delphin prototype...



Zenrag said:


> *The Great Wait for the Tropik B:* With Jason, I've met with him. The guy in-person is authentic. The same persona he has online is what you get when you meet him live.
> 
> The guy is young and he will be around for a while. For his watches, he communicates ALWAYS. He is a one man company. While he may not get back to all people all the time quickly, he tries to. At the very least the 5th of the month updates on the Tropik B have been INVALUABLE!!!!
> 
> It gets me thinking: *I CAN"T WAIT FOR THE DELPHIN!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

I just wished that these email updates would be sent to those who purchased in August as well. Instead of having to come to the forums to check for updates. In some ways we are pre-orderers as well. And will be affected by this delay. But I could understand how this could be overlooked considering the circumstances.

Ordered a green one myself


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

uhhmmm... It's August 24th... there have been no updates since August 5th...

If you have a question on your order (if you can't be patient to wait for your order, assuming that you have purchased in August), just shoot Jason an email.

count yourself lucky though if you have actually ordered. Jason has only committed to manufacturing 300 of these Tropik B's: 100 of each colour.



blurrycloud said:


> I just wished that these email updates would be sent to those who purchased in August as well. Instead of having to come to the forums to check for updates. In some ways we are pre-orderers as well. And will be affected by this delay. But I could understand how this could be overlooked considering the circumstances.
> 
> Ordered a green one myself


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> uhhmmm... It's August 24th... there have been no updates since August 5th...
> 
> If you have a question on your order (if you can't be patient to wait for your order, assuming that you have purchased in August), just shoot Jason an email.
> 
> count yourself lucky though if you have actually ordered. Jason has only committed to manufacturing 300 of these Tropik B's: 100 of each colour.


Well said


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

It's not growing pains.

Jason is a micro watch maker.... I am sure he will be successful in what he makes, as a small business. His business model will always have production delays or reman's. All companies regardless of product go through this (even car makers - ever heard of recalls?)



lorsban said:


> This is what you call growing pains. Every company goes through it.
> 
> What separates great companies from everyone else is their quality and being forthright about everything to their customers.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

I dont like getting caught up in this adulation and hero worship of micro brand owners but Jason is indeed a class act!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> It's not growing pains.
> 
> Jason is a micro watch maker.... I am sure he will be successful in what he makes, as a small business. His business model will always have production delays or reman's. All companies regardless of product go through this (even car makers - ever heard of recalls?)


I'm sure his goal is growth, slow and steady but still growth. In the process, he'll deal with more suppliers, recognize their strengths and weaknesses, like here.

Most likely, he'll work those out and have a better understanding of what causes delays and such. Ultimately, delivery estimates will be closer to the plan.

Soon, he'll have a quality control department near where his suppliers are, so errors can be fixed or avoided on site.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

As much as us "WIS's" love our watches, I don't think there is a single micro here that has ever progressed to have quality assurance departments.

I like Jason. I've met him several times. He is very smart. I'm one of his biggest fans. He'll make this a successful small business for himself.... But you're completely over estimating the size of this marketplace if you think he will have a quality assurance department



lorsban said:


> I'm sure his goal is growth, slow and steady but still growth. In the process, he'll deal with more suppliers, recognize their strengths and weaknesses, like here.
> 
> Most likely, he'll work those out and have a better understanding of what causes delays and such. Ultimately, delivery estimates will be closer to the plan.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the pre-order thing sets up high expectations and often can go wrong. It might be easier to build the watches and then sell them.

Company wise, Halios is great. I have met Jason in person and he is great to talk to. Communication from him is excellent. Most important - he does original designs. There are other good micros, but I personally do not want to pay more than $500-600 for homages.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> As much as us "WIS's" love our watches, I don't think there is a single micro here that has ever progressed to have quality assurance departments.
> 
> I like Jason. I've met him several times. He is very smart. I'm one of his biggest fans. He'll make this a successful small business for himself.... But you're completely over estimating the size of this marketplace if you think he will have a quality assurance department


Oh yeah you're right haha!

Just dreaming, I suppose, of seeing Halios right up there with the big boys. That means QA, regional service centers and all that jazz.

But then, if he did that, I guess it's a heck of a lot tougher to have his personal touch in each of his creations.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone want to make a bet that the month of August comes to a close w/o a single SS Tropik available? Even after all these months, there is still no photograph of a SS Tropik w/ the correct, black date wheel.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ExMachina said:


> Anyone want to make a bet that the month of August comes to a close w/o a single SS Tropik available? Even after all these months, there is still no photograph of a SS Tropik w/ the correct, black date wheel.


Is this a "stir the pot" post? Are you definitely in for one? I am. It will be ready when it's ready. I'm not worried. September is a nice month too. I have a birthday coming 

RD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Is this a "stir the pot" post? Are you definitely in for one? I am. It will be ready when it's ready. I'm not worried. September is a nice month too. I have a birthday coming
> 
> RD


I'm dreaming for the day of the Delfin!!!!

I've got no pctures of that yet, either... But it will come... I will buy buy buy!! I just not pessimistic having pictures.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> I'm dreaming for the day of the Delfin!!!!
> 
> I've got no pctures of that yet, either... But it will come... I will buy buy buy!! I just not pessimistic having pictures.


Oh yeh, I think the Delfin is a looker too! Gotta take it one at a time though :-d A lot happening in the wacky world of watchery. Mustn't count the chickens before they hatch ya know.

What is the L to L spec on the Delfin? I read it in the beginning. It's under 49mm isn't it? Hence at 44mm width, it would be within' my threshold. The Delfin is very classy looking too like the SS Tropik, though more "diver" enhanced.

I'm very impressed with "The 2013 Collection" from Halios! Size has been a problem for me in past offerings, except for the Blue Ring, which I did try on from a friend. So 2013 is my year for Halios. Can't wait! (or should I say, don't mind the wait)

RD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

It is actually kind of nice that all these releases are not happening all at once. Could you imagine?

If you had the Tropik B, Tropik SS, Delfin, plus all of the other releases (Typhoon, Smiths, Aquadive BS100 GMT) all being released at the same time....

Bankrupt! No money! CC is denied.... crap... imagine that! Ka Ching!



Riddim Driven said:


> Oh yeh, I think the Delfin is a looker too! Gotta take it one at a time though :-d A lot happening in the wacky world of watchery. Mustn't count the chickens before they hatch ya know.
> 
> What is the L to L spec on the Delfin? I read it in the beginning. It's under 49mm isn't it? Hence at 44mm width, it would be within' my threshold. The Delfin is very classy looking too like the SS Tropik, though more "diver" enhanced.
> 
> ...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ExMachina said:


> Anyone want to make a bet that the month of August comes to a close w/o a single SS Tropik available? Even after all these months, there is still no photograph of a SS Tropik w/ the correct, black date wheel.


I normally don't like buying two watches of the same model but I think I'm gonna make an exception for the Tropik series.

I have a bronze coming but the SS is NICE. Haha

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MDM (Jul 18, 2008)

Im probably going to get the SS version but anyone else think that 14mm is a little tall for a 41mm watch?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

MDM said:


> Im probably going to get the SS version but anyone else think that 14mm is a little tall for a 41mm watch?


I think it is ok remember it's a vintage style domed cystal


----------



## MDM (Jul 18, 2008)

ExMachina said:


> Anyone want to make a bet that the month of August comes to a close w/o a single SS Tropik available? Even after all these months, there is still no photograph of a SS Tropik w/ the correct, black date wheel.


Just checked the website and it informs you that they will be closed from August 30th until September 13th.
So it looks like your hunch is correct, which is a pity, as im really looking forward to getting my hands on a Tropik SS.


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

Tracking number for Tropik B was emailed to me a couple of hours ago - watch should be here by Wednesday. Should be good provided Canada Post doesn't steal and/or lose and/or damage it!


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Pelican said:


> Tracking number for Tropik B was emailed to me a couple of hours ago - watch should be here by Wednesday. Should be good provided Canada Post doesn't steal and/or lose and/or damage it!


Me too! Psyched for this one. My first preorder.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Pelican said:


> Tracking number for Tropik B was emailed to me a couple of hours ago - watch should be here by Wednesday. Should be good provided Canada Post doesn't steal and/or lose and/or damage it!


I'm pretty stoked to get my Tropik Bronze, too, via Canada Post, but your post has me wondering...

Is there some reason to worry? Do they (Canada Post) have a bad history?


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Green.

Enough said.

=(


----------



## Sumgai (Feb 26, 2013)

Pelican said:


> Tracking number for Tropik B was emailed to me a couple of hours ago - watch should be here by Wednesday. Should be good provided Canada Post doesn't steal and/or lose and/or damage it!


I've never had issues with Canada Post, unlike UPS (pronounced Oooops) or Fedex (pronounced Fedup). I'll wait for my green dial Tropik B with the patience of Job.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Not on the Tropik B list, but looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

dougiedude said:


> I'm pretty stoked to get my Tropik Bronze, too, via Canada Post, but your post has me wondering...
> 
> Is there some reason to worry? Do they (Canada Post) have a bad history?


Canada Post, from my perspective at least, provides a pretty poor service. My post above about having things go missing, stolen or damaged was meant slightly tongue in cheek, but I have personally experienced all three of those things, and a combination thereof, with parcels. I sent a cheque to someone about 6 weeks ago and it took 10 days for the letter to travel 25 kms - I was impressed it could actually take that long ;-)

To be fair though, these things happen anywhere in the world - I just always have a nagging doubt about their service given my own experiences.

Anyhow, do you need to worry? Nah - everything will likely go very smoothly, plus tracking really helps.

Can't wait for the Tropik B!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm with you, Zenrag - I'm really keen to see a rendering/prototype of the Delfin. I missed out on a Laguna or Puck because I kept dithering, but have been following Halios for some time and the Delfin looks like just the ticket for my first one.


Zenrag said:


> I'm dreaming for the day of the Delfin!!!!
> 
> I've got no pctures of that yet, either... But it will come... I will buy buy buy!! I just not pessimistic having pictures.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

It's great all you guys are finally getting your tropik bs

One request can you not post pictures and be saying how pleased and how great it is until us green dials get ours  lol


----------



## Jaime Acosta (Apr 30, 2013)

Any more people getting their tracking numbers?? I'm still waiting for mine. Hope to get it today!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> It's great all you guys are finally getting your tropik bs
> 
> One request can you not post pictures and be saying how pleased and how great it is until us green dials get ours  lol


Hear hear!

I'm still getting my grey in like a month cause I'm in the Philippines. lol

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm eagerly waiting to see some wrist shots guys/girls! Post them as soon as you get them!


----------



## Sumgai (Feb 26, 2013)

ExMachina said:


> Anyone want to make a bet that the month of August comes to a close w/o a single SS Tropik available? Even after all these months, there is still no photograph of a SS Tropik w/ the correct, black date wheel.


Doesn't matter. I don't see enough significant design differentiation nor unique useful features over the Seiko SKX009 I'm wearing to be excited about it, let alone be even considering buying one.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Sumgai said:


> Doesn't matter. I don't see enough significant design differentiation nor unique useful features over the Seiko SKX009 I'm wearing to be excited about it, let alone be even considering buying one.


What? Do your homework!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sumgai said:


> Doesn't matter. I don't see enough significant design differentiation nor unique useful features over the Seiko SKX009 I'm wearing to be excited about it, let alone be even considering buying one.


Seriously you can't see any design differences??
Unique useful features?? What are you hoping for?
come on seiko skx are classics but why bring it here its completely different


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anyone that has an incoming Tropik B have a tracking number that shows the item's progress, or will it just show up 'delivered' in the tracking system when it arrives?


-T


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

tfinnan said:


> Does anyone that has an incoming Tropik B have a tracking number that shows the item's progress, or will it just show up 'delivered' in the tracking system when it arrives?
> 
> -T


My tracking shows no progress as yet - if it had shipped I was expecting delivery today. I'm wondering if the watches will all ship in one batch at the end of the week and if we just received the prospective shipping info. Then again the watch might turn up tomorrow - who knows... ;-()


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Do the tracking numbers not say posted on them?
On the halios site it says that they are closed from 30th aug till the 13th of sept and posting again on the 14th but on the update it said the green should be ready by the 10th of September 
does this mean we will be waiting until the 14th until shipping?


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

blurrycloud said:


> Green.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> =(


Ditto


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Do the tracking numbers not say posted on them?
> On the halios site it says that they are closed from 30th aug till the 13th of sept and posting again on the 14th but on the update it said the green should be ready by the 10th of September
> does this mean we will be waiting until the 14th until shipping?


The tracking info, in my case at least, simply says: Electronic information submitted by shipper. Mind you I've had that before when the parcel had in fact been sent - who knows. As for you guys may be having to wait until the 14th, that could well be true (although that's complete speculation on my behalf, so take with a grain of salt). What I do know though is that we all eagerly await the Tropik B's arrival!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Pelican said:


> The tracking info, in my case at least, simply says: Electronic information submitted by shipper. Mind you I've had that before when the parcel had in fact been sent - who knows. As for you guys may be having to wait until the 14th, that could well be true (although that's complete speculation on my behalf, so take with a grain of salt). What I do know though is that we all eagerly await the Tropik B's arrival!


Just had a quick search on Internet and I think it might mean seller has notified the carrier that there's a package ready to go, but it hasn't physically gone out yet,
You should have a detailed tracking soon


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Just had a quick search on Internet and I think it might mean seller has notified the carrier that there's a package ready to go, but it hasn't physically gone out yet,
> You should have a detailed tracking soon


Yup - that's what I reckon too; but that has happened to me before when the parcel had in fact shipped. Maybe it will turn up tomorrow, or, if not, by Tuesday next week - HOPEFULLY ;-)


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Pelican said:


> Yup - that's what I reckon too; but that has happened to me before when the parcel had in fact shipped. Maybe it will turn up tomorrow, or, if not, by Tuesday next week - HOPEFULLY ;-)


Fingers crossed,
can't wait to see some pictures roll on the 14th sept


----------



## hullio (Jan 5, 2012)

My grey dial has officially been shipped!

ETA Friday for me. Can't wait! I'll be sure to post a nice boatload of pics .


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Pelican said:


> Yup - that's what I reckon too; but that has happened to me before when the parcel had in fact shipped. Maybe it will turn up tomorrow, or, if not, by Tuesday next week - HOPEFULLY ;-)


Update: I just got confirmation that Canada Post has received my package for shipment (I guess Monday's notice was that the label had been printed). I should expect delivery in 2-7 days.

-T


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Online info for Canada post often lags behind. Not a particular fan of this shipping method


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

To be fair, there IS an upside- cheaper and no duties


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

rajenmaniar said:


> To be fair, there IS an upside- cheaper and no duties


Too 'king right - as long as it arrives unscathed via the clutches of Canada Post, by whatever means, I'll be happy!


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tropik SS page has been updated and now reads "Release Date TBA". 

I suck at waiting. Going to be even harder when all the Tropik B pix go up in the next few days.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Very happy for folks getting your Bronzies soon! Very exciting! Looking forward to pics! :-!

I just dumped my watch funds, so I'm very happy to wait for the SS Tropik :-d Gotta refill the coffers ;-)

Don't know if Jason will be on a real holiday, or a working holiday. Perhaps he's going to give his manufacturers a boot in the backside to get cookin' :-d

Whatever:

It's all good |>

RD


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

WatchFan650 said:


> Tropik SS page has been updated and now reads "Release Date TBA".
> 
> I suck at waiting. Going to be even harder when all the Tropik B pix go up in the next few days.


Has a price for the Tropik SS been announced anywhere? I can't see a price listed on website.


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

soundfanz said:


> Has a price for the Tropik SS been announced anywhere? I can't see a price listed on website.


I thought I saw somewhere that it would be around the same price as Tropik B but don't quote me on that.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

whatsthetime said:


> I thought I saw somewhere that it would be around the same price as Tropik B but don't quote me on that.


Thanks. I look forward to seeing more pics of it too.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Mine is coming via FedEx. Dont know why.Cant remember if I paid extra or Jason got tired of my whining about Canadapost.


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats to the guys receiving their Tropik Bs. Have to wait until after the 10th for my Green face. I know it will be worth the wait. Very happy with my Bluering. Hope you guys post pictures soon.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Just arrived...










Looks awesome! Thanks Jason!!!!!


----------



## Noonan (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for the pic. The strap looks great too. I have one on order from Rob Montana but I'll have to give the two it includes some time. Come on Sept. 10th!


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did this come via Canada Post, or other?

Edit: Nevermind. I just read the post that follows mine.

-T


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Gorgeous, Zenrag. Living in Vancouver, you were probably the first one to get theirs. 

I think if I lived in Vancouver like you do, I would have been trying to arrange a face-to-face pick up with Jason. Perhaps he's not really set up to do that, much less have the time to break away from getting all the others ready to go out...

Edit: BTW, my CanadaPost tracking says that mine just left Canada 3 hours ago... I suppose that means another 2-12 days..o|


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing 
i really can't wait to get mine


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Oddly enough on the 3 or 4 watches I've purchased through Jason, he's never done a face to face. He's swung by my office and dropped off (i was in meetings). However, I've met Jason several times.

I understand that Jason's just really busy hence the Canada Post delivery this time.



dougiedude said:


> Gorgeous, Zenrag. Living in Vancouver, you were probably the first one to get theirs.
> 
> I think if I lived in Vancouver like you do, I would have been trying to arrange a face-to-face pick up with Jason. Perhaps he's not really set up to do that, much less have the time to break away from getting all the others ready to go out...
> 
> Edit: BTW, my CanadaPost tracking says that mine just left Canada 3 hours ago... I suppose that means another 2-12 days..o|


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

This is a winner. The SS will also be stunning.
Hey Zenrag do us a favor of some wrist shots


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I think the SS will look great on a NATO too.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I will see tomorrow. I'm a little tied up to get it done tonight.

Perhaps by tomorrow you folks will have yours... but until then I hope you guys are jealous  !!!

This will be my diver tomorrow though!!!



tako_watch said:


> This is a winner. The SS will also be stunning.
> Hey Zenrag do us a favor of some wrist shots


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice looking piece Zenrag. How does it wear?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Yay Zenrag!!!! Looks Fantastic! You deserve the 1st born :-d

Big Congrats! :-!

RD

Looks Great Jason!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Dude!!



Riddim Driven said:


> Yay Zenrag!!!! Looks Fantastic! You deserve the 1st born :-d
> 
> Big Congrats! :-!
> 
> ...


I'm going to wait until tomorrow before I will place the Tropik on my wrist.... I want to wake up to my surprise!!



Peter Atwood said:


> Very nice looking piece Zenrag. How does it wear?


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Zenrag,

Is the strap from Halios? I thought that its edge sealed by paint?


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

It cracks me up that my Tropik B has taken this route to get to me...










...still not quite here yet though.

-T


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

tfinnan said:


> It cracks me up that my Tropik B has taken this route to get to me...
> 
> ...still not quite here yet though.
> 
> -T


It looks like mine went via Montreal (!) and is now en route back to me here in the Toronto area. By the looks of it, I won't receive the watch until Tuesday now due to the Labour Day long weekend. That'll be 8 days after I got my tracking info - oh the wait!!
Have a great weekend everyone and enjoy your Bs if you've got them ;-)


----------



## hullio (Jan 5, 2012)

Delivered! Can't wait to get home and wear it . Pics tonight!


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

hullio said:


> Delivered! Can't wait to get home and wear it . Pics tonight!


Good to hear - I'll need some pics to tide me over ;-(


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pelican said:


> Good to hear - I'll need some pics to tide me over ;-(


Seriously. We have deliveries and only one picture so far! I'm disappointed in everyone! haha.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Pelican said:


> It looks like mine went via Montreal (!) and is now en route back to me here in the Toronto area. By the looks of it, I won't receive the watch until Tuesday now due to the Labour Day long weekend. That'll be 8 days after I got my tracking info - oh the wait!!
> Have a great weekend everyone and enjoy your Bs if you've got them ;-)


I left for the road the day after they were to ship so I asked Jason to hold mine until I get back home...IN TWO WEEKS! o| The upside is, when I get home I will have the Tropik B *and* a Sinn 857 UTC Testaf waiting for me!b-)


----------



## hullio (Jan 5, 2012)

Uploading pics now. DSLR is dead, unfortunately, so bear with the camera from my phone!


----------



## hullio (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

looks great! thanks for the pics!


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

i hate you


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hullio said:


>


WOW! The 2nd grey dial. Velly Interlesting :-!

Congrats!

RD


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks great! Can't wait for my gray Tropik B to arrive.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

A few from me.... finally had some time.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

I think a grey strap would suit it better


----------



## hullio (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been getting a lot of positive comments on the watch so far!

Really loving it.

Here's a quick lume pic:


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow this is one good looking watch. I love the bronze with green dial, but don't see it as an option on halios website. Is it sold out?

Also, is it just me or does the case look more brass than bronze?


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Cloak said:


> Wow this is one good looking watch. I love the bronze with green dial, but don't see it as an option on halios website. Is it sold out?
> 
> Also, is it just me or does the case look more brass than bronze?


Yup, the green is sold out.
As for the look of the case, it could be a mix of the lighting in the pics as well as the fact that it's AL bronze.


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

Hoping for some Catch-and-releases in the classifieds!


----------



## hullio (Jan 5, 2012)

Some more on NATOs ...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Hope to see some outdoor photos, without direct sunlight. Is the chapter ring bronze also? Looks great, I think a darker tone leather strap would look better.


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

hullio said:


>


We've got a winner!


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Cloak said:


> Hoping for some Catch-and-releases in the classifieds!


Especially a green dial version. :-d


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats guys, great shots!
I'm not a bronze fan but I'm diggin the TropikB, looks great on leather!

Cheers.


----------



## lmurtone (Jul 17, 2012)

Has anyone got pictures of the brown dial version? Still waiting for mine..


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Grey and Green were the most popular. Green is on B/O, but I would just guess that someone hasn't received brown yet.



lmurtone said:


> Has anyone got pictures of the brown dial version? Still waiting for mine..


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

Very excited to receive grey dial #64 today! Unfortunately, movement is DOA. :`( Rotor is free-wheeling and hand-winding does nothing. Such a beautiful watch, sad to have it but not get to wear it yet. Jason has done a phenomenal job with this watch, I'm eager to get the movement fixed and get it on the wrist for a while. Straps are super nice, fit and finish on everything looks superb, just guessing it got damaged in shipping (the watch was askew in the box, not nestled down in the foam in its proper spot). Stuff happens, guessing it's not Jason's or QC's fault, just one of those things. Just hoping to get it taken care of quickly so I can start wearing it after all the anticipation.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

He should be able to take care of you pretty quick... just email him and let him know...

It's a nice watch... too bad for the DOA!



Brewddha said:


> Very excited to receive grey dial #64 today! Unfortunately, movement is DOA. :`( Rotor is free-wheeling and hand-winding does nothing. Such a beautiful watch, sad to have it but not get to wear it yet. Jason has done a phenomenal job with this watch, I'm eager to get the movement fixed and get it on the wrist for a while. Straps are super nice, fit and finish on everything looks superb, just guessing it got damaged in shipping (the watch was askew in the box, not nestled down in the foam in its proper spot). Stuff happens, guessing it's not Jason's or QC's fault, just one of those things. Just hoping to get it taken care of quickly so I can start wearing it after all the anticipation.


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> He should be able to take care of you pretty quick... just email him and let him know...
> 
> It's a nice watch... too bad for the DOA!


Yeah, he's been ultra responsive. Got a couple of emails back from him already. Definitely not worried about being taken care of - part of why I bought from Jason in the first place is the incredible customer service. This certainly does nothing to diminish my enthusiasm for the watch or the brand. Just bummed I don't get to wear it yet because it's every bit as nice as I had hoped!!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Just to make you a little jealous while you are waiting





















Brewddha said:


> Yeah, he's been ultra responsive. Got a couple of emails back from him already. Definitely not worried about being taken care of - part of why I bought from Jason in the first place is the incredible customer service. This certainly does nothing to diminish my enthusiasm for the watch or the brand. Just bummed I don't get to wear it yet because it's every bit as nice as I had hoped!!


----------



## hullio (Jan 5, 2012)

For those who have their watches already, is it me, or is it really hard to fit the leather strap through the buckle? The edges of the strap is getting really scuffed up.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Brown 43 checking in.

Thanks Jason!


----------



## Frugal_Profligacy (Jul 25, 2013)

Do any of you guys have a small wrist? I'd like to see how it would look on my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Jaime Acosta (Apr 30, 2013)

It is hard. Apart from that the watch is amazing. Does somebody knows if we are getting the bronze buckles shipped later? Both buckles looks steel to me. Or are the two bronze buckles not part of the deal anymore?


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

From 8/23 email from Jason:

One important note: the machine shop that we contracted with to fabricate our bronze buckles cancelled our order a week before it was due. As a result, we have to start over with another shop. In the meantime, your Tropiks will ship with a stainless steel HALIOS buckle, and your two bronze buckles will be sent separately when they are complete..


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaime Acosta said:


> It is hard. Apart from that the watch is amazing. Does somebody knows if we are getting the bronze buckles shipped later? Both buckles looks steel to me. Or are the two bronze buckles not part of the deal anymore?


Jason sent an email on this. If you preordered you should have received this.

(Yes, the buckles will be shipped later)


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Frugal_Profligacy said:


> Do any of you guys have a small wrist? I'd like to see how it would look on my 6.5 inch wrist.


Lug to lug of 48mm
So it should fit


----------



## Jaime Acosta (Apr 30, 2013)

Zenrag said:


> Jason sent an email on this. If you preordered you should have received this.
> 
> (Yes, the buckles will be shipped later)


Oh. Thanx. I didn't get the email. Still the buckles that were sent are of great quality as well. One of the best micro brands by far because of quality and communication.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine's in! :-d

This watch, like no other watch I've ever owned, is much more beautiful in its bronze flesh. Thank you, Jason, for sharing your amazing work!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

blurrycloud said:


> Lug to lug of 48mm
> So it should fit


My wrist is about 6.7 inches circumference:


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Frugal_Profligacy said:


> Do any of you guys have a small wrist? I'd like to see how it would look on my 6.5 inch wrist.


See last post...:-!


----------



## massives (May 7, 2012)

Grey #91 is in. I am extremely impressed.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

dougiedude said:


> Mine's in! :-d
> 
> This watch, like no other watch I've ever owned, is much more beautiful in its bronze flesh. Thank you, Jason, for sharing your amazing work!


My god that's beautiful.

Can't wait...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, with the applied indices Jason really hit a home run with this one.

The straps came with the watch are really impressive too... great workmanship.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah plus the lines of the watch, the polished edge of the bezel. Very classy! 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

Brown dial #10 has arrived. Great watch!


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

dougiedude said:


> My wrist is about 6.7 inches circumference:


Good to see that the strap fits as well considering the wrist size
Have seen to many good straps being made too long


----------



## hullio (Jan 5, 2012)

Pic dump (btw. strap shown here is "#3" with the keeper from "#6") - Enjoy!:


Halios_8 by R.Suri, on Flickr


Halios_7 by R.Suri, on Flickr


Halios_6 by R.Suri, on Flickr


Halios_5 by R.Suri, on Flickr


Halios_4 by R.Suri, on Flickr


Halios_3 by R.Suri, on Flickr


Halios_2 by R.Suri, on Flickr


Halios_1 by R.Suri, on Flickr


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Brown on 3 ring


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I like the two-tone leather look; great idea 'hullio'!


> Pic dump (btw. strap shown here is "#3" with the keeper from "#6") - Enjoy!:


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Is anyone else getting *incredible timekeeping* from their Tropik B already?

In the first 4 hours I had mine, as it sat mostly dial up, it gained 3 seconds, but in the *20 hours since, it hasn't even lost one!* During those 'perfect' 20 hours, including nighttime, I was wearing it around the house.

I know there's a settling in period with new movements, but I'm really hoping mine's already settled in :-d... I'm sure the first 24 hours is only a small indication of what future timekeeping may bring, but so far so _*good!*_

Perhaps I'm the only one with a touch of OCD when it comes to timekeeping, but I'm really digging every little thing about this Tropik just now..:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

All of you guys who have posted images of your Tropik B has just "cost me" 700 USD! I was expecting to hold out and wait for the Tropik SS but the bronze has really grown on me and I have decided to order one with grey dial. 

Will try and get a fitting distressed/worn look grey tone leather strap for it.. Looking forward to see it "in the flesh" as I am sure it will be a stunning piece.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Banko said:


> All of you guys who have posted images of your Tropik B has just "cost me" 700 USD! I was expecting to hold out and wait for the Tropik SS but the bronze has really grown on me and I have decided to order one with grey dial.
> 
> Will try and get a fitting distressed/worn look grey tone leather strap for it.. Looking forward to see it "in the flesh" as I am sure it will be a stunning piece.


Congratulations! You can always get the SS, too, when it comes out, and then put the 'second place' one up in the classifieds if you *have* to...:think:


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

dougiedude said:


> Congratulations! You can always get the SS, too, when it comes out, and then put the 'second place' one up in the classifieds if you _have_ to...


My thoughts exactly.. ;-)


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Banko said:


> All of you guys who have posted images of your Tropik B has just "cost me" 700 USD! I was expecting to hold out and wait for the Tropik SS but the bronze has really grown on me and I have decided to order one with grey dial.
> 
> Will try and get a fitting distressed/worn look grey tone leather strap for it.. Looking forward to see it "in the flesh" as I am sure it will be a stunning piece.


I don't know how much I can hold out.


----------



## klod100 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello,

Europe / Poland checking in.

My Gray dial Tropic just arrived.

It's stunning.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

You guys are Killing me with these pictures! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi. Any ETA for the green dial Tropiks? I am going bonkers with anticipation.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just met up with Jason in Singapore with a bunch of us getting our Tropik Bs directly from the man himself! Thank you for dinner Jason! The watch was as expected! Excellent!! And meeting a bunch of fellow Singapore watch enthusiasts, is the icing on the cake!

Grey #1 checking in!



















Here's a picture of the Halios collection to date. Space reserved for Tropik SS Blue!!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Et209 said:


> Just met up with Jason in Singapore with a bunch of us getting our Tropik Bs directly from the man himself! Thank you for dinner Jason! The watch was as expected! Excellent!! And meeting a bunch of fellow Singapore watch enthusiasts, is the icing on the cake!
> 
> Grey #1 checking in!
> 
> ...


Sweet ,
man I didn't know he was going to deliver them all by hand he's like Father Christmas ,

joking aside what a way to get your tropiks and lunch as well you are very lucky 
and it looks amazing


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Sweet ,
> man I didn't know he was going to deliver them all by hand he's like Father Christmas ,
> 
> joking aside what a way to get your tropiks and lunch as well you are very lucky
> and it looks amazing


Agreed. I don't know any watch owner who would take the extra mile to connect with his customers this way. Can tell by his willingness to interact with us! That's why I enjoy wearing his watches!


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Et209 said:


> Just met up with Jason in Singapore with a bunch of us getting our Tropik Bs directly from the man himself! Thank you for dinner Jason! The watch was as expected! Excellent!! And meeting a bunch of fellow Singapore watch enthusiasts, is the icing on the cake!
> 
> Grey #1 checking in!
> 
> ...


Is that the strap it came on? It looks a lot more grey than the previous brown ones seen so far in this thread?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Banko said:


> Is that the strap it came on? It looks a lot more grey than the previous brown ones seen so far in this thread?


Those who preordered had the opportunity to select their strap colours (x2).


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Those who preordered had the opportunity to select their strap colours (x2).


Ah okay that explains it. 
Looks SO much better on that strap in my view - especially with the grey dial. But that is of course just my taste.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I have that strap too. I just haven't put it on the watch yet.....

Also, I have this selection:












Banko said:


> Ah okay that explains it.
> Looks SO much better on that strap in my view - especially with the grey dial. But that is of course just my taste.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> I think I have that strap too. I just haven't put it on the watch yet.....
> 
> Also, I have this selection:


Man that's scary


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Man that's scary


Yup!


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I think I have that strap too. I just haven't put it on the watch yet.....
> 
> Also, I have this selection:


Now who would need a TV when you can look at this? ;-) Nice selection of straps.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

These are looking fantastic so far. Can't wait to get the greenie.


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyone else think that the Tropik SS has a bit of a Fifty Fathoms vibe?


----------



## TokyoLunch (Jun 22, 2013)

I find myself visiting the Dive section a lot more often than before.... recently got a Magrette... and now this bad boy....


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Also, I have this selection:


You need a girl to spend your money on, I thought I was bad with 14 straps but you are at a whole other level of obsession. LOL


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone know when we lowly non-preorderers will start getting shipping notices?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Rickyearl said:


> Anyone know when we lowly non-preorderers will start getting shipping notices?


I ordered one last Wednesday night, and it started tracking on Saturday. It's posted on the Halios website, that orders placed after the 30th will not ship until September 14th.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Got mine. This is not a showy or in your face kind of watch. 
Understated elegance and quality. That is what this one is about IMO.
Excellent stuff from Jason and Halios.


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

This is the first micro that I'm actually VERY satisfied with! Well done Jason!
I'm glad the lume is 'white' BGW9 instead of the greenish C3. The case size and proportions and just right for my ~7" wrist.

As much as I love the actual watch I'm still trying to get used to the whole panerai style 22mm straight leather strap with large pre-V buckle, and single large keeper. I get that's the style but it looks out of proportion *to me*. Maybe if the Tropik was 44mm+ it would work, but then I wouldn't have bought it if it was 44mm or larger. Don't get me wrong, I think the leathers are great! They smell good, feel good, and look amazing; but it's the sheer bulk that I'm trying to get used to. In the mean time I've got some other straps on the way to experiment..

Here are some quick phone pics:


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Your pics are fantastic. I guess it's the lighting, but your bronze almost looks silver! I'm just not a bronze guy, but I love everything else about this watch. Wish it was just SS or better yet, titanium.

Dear Jason, if you are up for it, how about a tropic T (titanium) without bezel just like the tropic B?

I'd be on that in a heartbeat!

Thanks everyone for sharing. I really do think this watch is the best that Halios has produced so far and should be an example to all the other micros out there. Small and realistic depth ratings with good design is the road to follow IMHO.



arkane said:


> This is the first micro that I'm actually VERY satisfied with! Well done Jason!
> I'm glad the lume is 'white' BGW9 instead of the greenish C3. The case size and proportions and just right for my ~7" wrist.
> 
> As much as I love the actual watch I'm still trying to get used to the whole panerai style 22mm straight leather strap with large pre-V buckle, and single large keeper. I get that's the style but it looks out of proportion *to me*. Maybe if the Tropik was 44mm+ it would work, but then I wouldn't have bought it if it was 44mm or larger. Don't get me wrong, I think the leathers are great! They smell good, feel good, and look amazing; but it's the sheer bulk that I'm trying to get used to. In the mean time I've got some other straps on the way to experiment..
> ...


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

BDC said:


> I ordered one last Wednesday night, and it started tracking on Saturday. It's posted on the Halios website, that orders placed after the 30th will not ship until September 14th.


I ordered on the first day orders were open and have received no information whatsoever.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Rickyearl said:


> I ordered on the first day orders were open and have received no information whatsoever.


Yea... You might want to e-mail Jason to see what's up. I placed my order late Wednesday night, and he emailed me the next day to confirm a couple of things. I received a tracking # on Friday, and it shows it was accepted on Saturday. What color did you order? The green is delayed, I believe.,,,


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

BDC said:


> Yea... You might want to e-mail Jason to see what's up. I placed my order late Wednesday night, and he emailed me the next day to confirm a couple of things. I received a tracking # on Friday, and it shows it was accepted on Saturday. What color did you order? The green is delayed, I believe.,,,


Grey. I emailed Jason.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Brown #32 here. Looks fantastic in person, no regrets about the dial color at all. The inlcuded straps are very nice, but I quickly mounted a green Isofrane to see how it plays with the tobacco dial. I think the combo works quite well |>


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Brown 45. This watch is awesome...well worth the wait.

-T


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Grey Dial #48


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

I know all of the preorders got to choose 2 out of 6 strap options, but does anyone know what the strap that comes with the watch for non-preorders will be?


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

This is an extremely cool combo!



Force434 said:


> Brown #32 here. Looks fantastic in person, no regrets about the dial color at all. The inlcuded straps are very nice, but I quickly mounted a green Isofrane to see how it plays with the tobacco dial. I think the combo works quite well |>


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Extrobar said:


> I know all of the preorders got to choose 2 out of 6 strap options, but does anyone know what the strap that comes with the watch for non-preorders will be?


Good question. I was kinda wondering that myself. I ordered the green and am looking forward to seeing the strap pairing.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

I took a few minutes to try out some different strap combos on my new brown-dialed Tropik, for anyone interested.

First are the two included straps from Jason, starting with "#6" ...



...and "#2"...



... Another of the green Isofrane pairing (w/ Halios signed SS buckle)



and last a khaki Zulu with bronze hardware from Market Straps:



The bronze on the strap is a little more copper than the Halios case, but I think it works very well. I'll try this one for tomorrow...


----------



## Serevro (May 19, 2010)

Grey #31 just arrived


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Before I ask my question, I must admit that my eye doctor has informed me that I am "color challenged" because I have difficulty distinguishing between similar colors. When I opened the box today, I thought for sure that my watch had a brown dial and not gray. My wife assures me that my watch is most definitely gray, but even going through the pictures posted above, I am having difficulty telling the dials apart. Does the gray dial have hints of brown in it or are my eyes playing tricks on me? 

Regardless of the answer, it is a lovely color and looks amazing (to my color-challenged eyes) against the bronze case.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

fuzzyb said:


> Before I ask my question, I must admit that my eye doctor has informed me that I am "color challenged" because I have difficulty distinguishing between similar colors. When I opened the box today, I thought for sure that my watch had a brown dial and not gray. My wife assures me that my watch is most definitely gray, but even going through the pictures posted above, I am having difficulty telling the dials apart. Does the gray dial have hints of brown in it or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> Regardless of the answer, it is a lovely color and looks amazing (to my color-challenged eyes) against the bronze case.


I've actually noticed the opposite: depending on how the light strikes my brown dial, it often appears gray, especially in photos. In the flesh it is most definitely brown, but I agree that it can be tricky to tell from photo to photo.

Enjoy the gray dial!


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Rickyearl said:


> Grey. I emailed Jason.


Good news! Jason quickly respomded to my email. For some reason I didn't get the expected email from Canada Post when it shipped, but he fired up his laptop and gave me my tracking number. Mine should be here in a few days!

Really great customer service.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

fuzzyb said:


> Before I ask my question, I must admit that my eye doctor has informed me that I am "color challenged" because I have difficulty distinguishing between similar colors. When I opened the box today, I thought for sure that my watch had a brown dial and not gray. My wife assures me that my watch is most definitely gray, but even going through the pictures posted above, I am having difficulty telling the dials apart. Does the gray dial have hints of brown in it or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> Regardless of the answer, it is a lovely color and looks amazing (to my color-challenged eyes) against the bronze case.


I have the same problem to me all the dials almost look the same. I ordered a green one because my gf and other said it looked the nicest. I would be happy with any of the watch colors offered.


----------



## ronr9286t (Dec 13, 2007)

I received my brown dial #19 on Saturday and it has far exceeded my expectations. This one is going to be getting a lot of wrist time, and it will probably push me over the edge in getting serious about selling my much loved Benarus bronze Moray. Photos to come.


----------



## tanwl (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the same issues as you. My is also a grey dial, when look under lights which are more yellow the dial appear to have a slight brown tone. I tot Jason, bringing the watch all the way to Singapore and to give me a wrong dial. haha  my mistake .
I agreed with you it is indeed a lovely colour.  My wife is eyeing for Jason next dial colour (orange)!!!



fuzzyb said:


> Before I ask my question, I must admit that my eye doctor has informed me that I am "color challenged" because I have difficulty distinguishing between similar colors. When I opened the box today, I thought for sure that my watch had a brown dial and not gray. My wife assures me that my watch is most definitely gray, but even going through the pictures posted above, I am having difficulty telling the dials apart. Does the gray dial have hints of brown in it or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> Regardless of the answer, it is a lovely color and looks amazing (to my color-challenged eyes) against the bronze case.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Extrobar said:


> I know all of the preorders got to choose 2 out of 6 strap options, but does anyone know what the strap that comes with the watch for non-preorders will be?


The non preorders will get the dark brown strap with the beige stitching


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Just arrived - #75/100.










For a change of pace, on a Bonetto Cinturini "carbon fiber:"


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one then! I was actually worried because I liked the color so much I didn't want to question it and then end up with another dial color that I didn't like as much. It is interesting to see how the lighting plays with the dial color on the gray. All of the dial colors appear to be well thought out and selected.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

tanwl said:


> I have the same issues as you. My is also a grey dial, when look under lights which are more yellow the dial appear to have a slight brown tone. I tot Jason, bringing the watch all the way to Singapore and to give me a wrong dial. haha  my mistake .
> I agreed with you it is indeed a lovely colour.  My wife is eyeing for Jason next dial colour (orange)!!!


Singapore? The watches are made in Singapore?

That's awesome! I wonder if they have a boutique shop there.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Chaz said:


> I have the same problem to me all the dials almost look the same. I ordered a green one because my gf and other said it looked the nicest. I would be happy with any of the watch colors offered.


I was on the fence between all 3 colors, but I am more than pleased with the grey so far. It goes from a bluish deep grey to a taupe-like almost brown depending on the light. Weirdly, it looks more brown on the rubber bonetto than it does with the awesome dark brown strap it came with.

Wife likes it better than the 390.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

lorsban said:


> Singapore? The watches are made in Singapore?
> 
> That's awesome! I wonder if they have a boutique shop there.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


OMG! Don't start some hoopla about the watches being made in Singapore. The guys name is Jason Lim. Maybe he has roots in Singapore. Why's everyone so quick to speculate.

Halios watches are of the highest quality, no matter where they come from. You better head over there to the Halios Boutique Shop. It's all lit up, you can't miss it :-!

RD


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

*Tropik AR Coating?*

I'm having a hard time seeing the AR coating on my Tropik B.. anyone else?
There's no bluish tint no matter what angle I view the crystal. I have a PO and AT that have the subtle non-blue AR coating but that's still noticeable.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> OMG! Don't start some hoopla about the watches being made in Singapore. The guys name is Jason Lim. Maybe he has roots in Singapore. Why's everyone so quick to speculate.
> 
> Halios watches are of the highest quality, no matter where they come from. You better head over there to the Halios Boutique Shop. It's all lit up, you can't miss it :-!
> 
> RD


Haha

I'm from the Philippines. I'm happy it's made nearby cause I like going to Singapore.

Will definitely pass by there. Nothing like seeing the watches in the flesh.

The local distributor doesn't carry all the lines.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done, Jason! :-!


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

mattcantwin said:


> Well done, Jason! :-!


Love this shot showing the distortion of the dial from the domed crystal.


----------



## abzolut16 (Feb 18, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Singapore? The watches are made in Singapore?
> 
> That's awesome! I wonder if they have a boutique shop there.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Nope, Jason was just passing through Singapore and he found time to meet with his customers then. And he doesn't have a shop here in Singapore.


----------



## tanwl (Jun 7, 2011)

The grey dial look slightly brown with different lighting.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

^ Well done, love the combo!


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice Tropiks everyone! I think my favorite combo so far is the grey with dark brown strap.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

They're looking good guys. I really like the look on a Zulu strap but the dark brown is great too.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Picked mine up at the post office yesterday. Here she is:








































































I love it! My first Halios, and fills the void left from when I sold my Magrette "bronze" (another great watch).

I'm curious though, it seems like some of you received two straps with your order... Is this correct? Mine only came with the one.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

erikclabaugh said:


> Picked mine up at the post office yesterday. Here she is:
> 
> I love it! My first Halios, and fills the void left from when I sold my Magrette "bronze" (another great watch).
> 
> I'm curious though, it seems like some of you received two straps with your order... Is this correct? Mine only came with the one.


Nice pictures Erik! Those that pre-ordered have 2 straps. Those that purchased after the pre-order has 1 strap. FYI. IMO the dark brown is still the nicest strap though. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

I got a little patina starting to form. 
Strap is a Hirsch Calfskin Stitched


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Seeing all these beautiful shots of the tropik b is really making the wait for my green painful,

loving the pictures though they all look amazing and can't wait to get mine


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Seeing all these beautiful shots of the tropik b is really making the wait for my green painful,
> 
> loving the pictures though they all look amazing and can't wait to get mine


I think the green will be worth the wait - I'm gutted to have missed it, but I can't wait to see all the pictures when they are delivered.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I think the green will be worth the wait - I'm gutted to have missed it, but I can't wait to see all the pictures when they are delivered.


Me too.

I first pre-ordered a Green one, then switched about a month later to Graphite Grey, then contemplated pre-ordering both :-s. Finally, I decided I'd see the Graphite Grey in it's bronze flesh first, and then decide if I'd "go for the green". Now? Well,....o|


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Would anyone with the Tropik care to *comment on the timekeeping* of their little jewel so far?

I mentioned that mine was near perfect in the first 24 hours... well, that hasn't changed much :-!..

In these 6 days, it has lost *only one* *second*!! So far, better than my COSC certified Ball...

I've been checking it 2-3 times/day, and it seems to gain about 1 second/day when it lays dial up, and -1 to -1.5 when I wear it; I haven't tried any other positions. I know the Miyota 9015 isn't expected to be as accurate as the ETA's, and it may start wandering a bit with time, but so far, *I'll take it!! *b-)


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

dougiedude said:


> Would anyone with the Tropik care to *comment on the timekeeping* of their little jewel so far?
> 
> I mentioned that mine was near perfect in the first 24 hours... well, that hasn't changed much :-!..
> 
> ...


That's just amazing accuracy! Maybe Miyota regulates these before they get out of the factory?

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

My Tropik - #12 is +3 a day. I haven't taken the time to figure out what positions work best to regulate it... But I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## enraged4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Tropix, good looking watch but too small at 41mm.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

enraged4 said:


> Tropix, good looking watch but too small at 41mm.


You forgot to add "for me" at the end of your sentence. 
IMO it's close to an ideal size.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

lorsban said:


> That's just amazing accuracy! Maybe Miyota regulates these before they get out of the factory?
> 
> Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


Or, Perhaps Jason regulated these. Or, maybe they had been 'freshly' regulated from the Miyota factory..:think:


----------



## allwoundup (Jul 23, 2012)

erikclabaugh said:


> Picked mine up at the post office yesterday. Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 1213363
> 
> ...


I'm #66! The two color straps were for pre-orders.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mine's doing +4/day.. I've been wearing it all the time for these 5 days.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

enraged4 said:


> Tropix, good looking watch but too small at 41mm.


I think the intention was to downsize. But I'm with you, it would be nice to have a 45mm+ Tropik B XL.


----------



## tanwl (Jun 7, 2011)

A lume shot.


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

dougiedude said:


> Would anyone with the Tropik care to *comment on the timekeeping* of their little jewel so far?


From full wind this is the data I got. The Miyota 9015 spec sheet says to wait 10 mins after a full wind to gather readings, but oh well.

Face up: +4
12 up: +4
Crown up: +4
12 down: +9
Crown down: +9

Avg deviation: +6 sec/day. Not bad! |>


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

arkane said:


> From full wind this is the data I got. The Miyota 9015 spec sheet says to wait 10 mins after a full wind to gather readings, but oh well.
> 
> Face up: +4
> 12 up: +4
> ...


Here's mine updated, comparing to my radio-updated quartz as my standard:

Worn: -1.5
Face up: +1

Since I'm wearing it some days, and leaving face up some days, so far it's currently +1s total for the week...:-d


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Any news about the SS version?


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

MattPap said:


> Any news about the SS version?


Was just wondering the same thing... I can't find any updates on the website, just 'Release Date TBA'. A note on progress would have been useful. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Blue bird said:


> I received an update e-mail from Jason on the SS models. Due to a few last minute changes like a swap on the clasp and the last minute addition of the blue model since he found a supplier with the right hue blue bezel, it's delaying it a couple weeks.


Last update (as far as I can tell) mentioned in this thread regarding the SS was this one from three weeks ago.

You can always shoot Jason an e-mail an get an answer straight from the horse's mouth! :-d There's an e-mail link on the website homepage (halioswatches.com).

Be sure and post his response here when you get it!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The blue Tropik sounds quite interesting...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Bring on the Delphin.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

ManMachine said:


> The blue Tropik sounds quite interesting...


I agree and believe that I will be compelled to lay down my hard earned cash to purchase one.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Bring on the Delphin.


Can't wait to see the prototype!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Latest from Jason via Facebook.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Worn the Tropik B pretty much constantly since receiving it. Been in the pool and doing yard work, but no salt water. I'm already getting subtle patina on the sides and the bezel is turning ever so slightly less bright gold and more greenish-grey. Hard to get in a pic, but the underside shows it pretty well. Right by the strap is still the original color:


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> View attachment 1216674
> 
> 
> Latest from Jason via Facebook.


Dang. I was hoping there would be some green dials left; that maybe he removed them from the orders only until the manufacturing issue were resolved, but I guess not, I guess he really did get 100 orders for them.. :-(.

I guess it's time to go to the reseller's forum!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well are the green dial B's shipping tomorrow ?


----------



## Noonan (Sep 12, 2008)

Bwana1 said:


> Well are the green dial B's shipping tomorrow ?


A comment on his FB post said within a week or so.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Waaa Waa Waaaa. Quit being cry babies. You'll get yours. I'm in the SS Tropik camp, & I'm cooooool a s cucumber ;-)

RD


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Waaa Waa Waaaa. Quit being cry babies. You'll get yours. I'm in the SS Tropik camp, & I'm cooooool a s cucumber ;-)
> 
> RD


Get real, every time someone posts you come running like a dog in heat o|...you must get your watches for free. I'm a paid customer, and have the right to ask...I don't need your permission, just because you troll the thread.

He said ship by the 10th....now it's in a week *or so*....do I feel another delay coming ? :think:...but hey, it's cool :-x


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bwana1 said:


> Get real, every time someone posts you come running like a dog in heat o|...you must get your watches for free. I'm a paid customer, and have the right to ask...I don't need your permission, just because you troll the thread.
> 
> He said ship by the 10th....now it's in a week *or so*....do I feel another delay coming ? :think:...but hey, it's cool :-x


Trolling the thread? :-d Don't be so rude Bwana. That's a bit over the top. Jason responded to you personally. Why don't you chill dude. It's Halios man. You'll get your watch. I'm enthusiastic for all pending "Tropik's". That's all I was saying, & it was meant to be humorous, but obviously you're pretty wound up about this release.

You know the answers to your queries, but ask them as much as you like. I assume you will get yours before I get mine. I was just saying I'm not worried about delivery.

If you're so pissed off, Jason will refund you, no questions asked. 
Peace Bro

RD


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

dougiedude said:


> Dang. I was hoping there would be some green dials left; that maybe he removed them from the orders only until the manufacturing issue were resolved, but I guess not, I guess he really did get 100 orders for them.. :-(.
> 
> I guess it's time to go to the reseller's forum!


Same here, man. I'll be keeping my eyes on the classifieds as well!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ *Waaa Waa Waaaa. Quit being cry babies.* You'll get yours. I'm in the SS Tropik camp, & I'm cooooool a s cucumber ;-)
> 
> RD





Riddim Driven said:


> Trolling the thread? :-d * Don't be so rude Bwana*. That's a bit over the top. Jason responded to you personally. Why don't you chill dude. It's Halios man. You'll get your watch. I'm enthusiastic for all pending "Tropik's". That's all I was saying, & it was meant to be humorous, but obviously you're pretty wound up about this release.
> 
> You know the answers to your queries, but ask them as much as you like. I assume you will get yours before I get mine. I was just saying I'm not worried about delivery.
> 
> ...


I'm not rude, you stuck your nose in calling names...not me. I asked a simple question, it's my money and I've the right to know.

If I had known the answer, I wouldn't have asked...I've been at the hospital watching a child die for 1 1/2 months(14 hrs. a day)...how bout you ?...just trolling I guess.

From now on, I'll just PM you...so you can insult me personally, if you happen to have the time...maybe you can update me on the watch. Because I didn't get a 5th of the month update.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Peace guys. 

Last thing we want is this thread to be closed. 

I get all my Halios info from here. Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

On a lighter note, let's see some wrist shots!


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here you go! I can see some very light patina developing!


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

Et209 said:


> Here you go! I can see some very light patina developing!


What's your wrist size? I would like to see how the watch looks on a 7" wrist.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Cloak said:


> What's your wrist size? I would like to see how the watch looks on a 7" wrist.


Not exactly what you need, but If it's helpful, here's mine on a 7 3/4" wrist:


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Cloak said:


> What's your wrist size? I would like to see how the watch looks on a 7" wrist.


I'm a 7". Recycled pics below:



















Hope this helps.

-T


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

tfinnan said:


> I'm a 7". Recycled pics below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good fit, what are the lug-to-lug measurements?


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Force434 said:


> Not exactly what you need, but If it's helpful, here's mine on a 7 3/4" wrist:


Love that NATO. I have been looking at some of the new ones with bronze hardware. Is that a Crown and Buckle?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

My 6.75 in. wrist with an olive C & B


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

erikclabaugh said:


> Love that NATO. I have been looking at some of the new ones with bronze hardware. Is that a Crown and Buckle?


Thanks. This is the 5-ring Zulu from market-straps (they're a forum sponsor) in their khaki color. I like it, though the bronze hardware on the strap is a little more copper-toned than the case of the Tropik. As both pick up patina it's less noticeable.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just received my grey Tropic B. Awesome watch, even my wife likes it.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Russ B-28 said:


> Just received my grey Tropic B. Awesome watch, even my wife likes it.


That's nice!

Is it just me or does the dial look kind of bluish grey? It looks great!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

lorsban said:


> That's nice!
> 
> Is it just me or does the dial look kind of bluish grey? It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


You are right, there is a slight blue tint. I took the picture under a combination of tungsten lamps and electronic flash. I made a colour balance adjustment in Lightroom and chose this version because I liked the way the bronze case looks. I will take more pictures tomorrow in daylight and the colour should be easier to get right.


----------



## tanwl (Jun 7, 2011)

I know what you mean, my wife is eyeing for the orange dial if Jason ever going to make one .



Russ B-28 said:


> Just received my grey Tropic B. Awesome watch, even my wife likes it.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Russ B-28 said:


> You are right, there is a slight blue tint. I took the picture under a combination of tungsten lamps and electronic flash. I made a colour balance adjustment in Lightroom and chose this version because I liked the way the bronze case looks. I will take more pictures tomorrow in daylight and the colour should be easier to get right.


Wow sounds complicated haha

Anyway, it's cool. I like that about halios dials. Different light gives different effects.

I also really dig how the date wheel is the same color. Most manufacturers don't bother, leaving it white or black. It goes to show how detail oriented they are.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

#42/brown checking in...


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks grey to me... hmmmm....



BDC said:


> #42/brown checking in...
> View attachment 1219567


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

Apologies if I've missed it elsewhere in the thread, but have any UK orders been received yet? Just wondering whether you got hammered for customs duty etc, and if so, how much?

I've seen there is a european distributor, but the markup is a joke.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a better rendition of the actual colour balance.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

lorsban said:


> I also really dig how the date wheel is the same color. Most manufacturers don't bother, leaving it white or black.


It is usually a decision made deliberately. If the date is sitting over a location that is supposed to have a number, baton or indice that has any size, keeping the date reversed preserves the value balance on the dial, as if the number were still there. If the date were made the same color as the dial in these situations the dial would have a dark "hole" where the date is. This is most noticed at a glance.

Every dial is different, though. Sometimes it makes more sense to reverse it, sometimes not. It is a question of aesthetic balance.

Here's a watch that I happen to own. The date is left white because the location in which it resides previously featured a roman VI which is both very large and white. If the date were reversed that area would have an unbalanced hole.


----------



## Crixus00 (May 16, 2013)

MadeOfCheese said:


> Apologies if I've missed it elsewhere in the thread, but have any UK orders been received yet? Just wondering whether you got hammered for customs duty etc, and if so, how much?
> 
> I've seen there is a european distributor, but the markup is a joke.


Hey, i'm waiting on the olive-green so obviously not yet. I went through the EU distributor and to be fair to them they have responded to all my email inquiries very quickly since pre-order! Their mark up is explained here: http://www.halioswatches.eu/pricing-explained/

It hurts for sure.. but makes sense.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Russ B-28 said:


> Here is a better rendition of the actual colour balance.


I've got one of these incoming after looking at a lot of pictures from this thread. Is this the strap color that comes with the non pre-orders? Looks good.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Takemusu said:


> It is usually a decision made deliberately. If the date is sitting over a location that is supposed to have a number, baton or indice that has any size, keeping the date reversed preserves the value balance on the dial, as if the number were still there. If the date were made the same color as the dial in these situations the dial would have a dark "hole" where the date is. This is most noticed at a glance.
> 
> Every dial is different, though. Sometimes it makes more sense to reverse it, sometimes not. It is a question of aesthetic balance.
> 
> Here's a watch that I happen to own. The date is left white because the location in which it resides previously featured a roman VI which is both very large and white. If the date were reversed that area would have an unbalanced hole.


Ah that makes sense! I always thought it was just a cost cutting measure.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

GX9901 said:


> I've got one of these incoming after looking at a lot of pictures from this thread. Is this the strap color that comes with the non pre-orders? Looks good.


Sweet photo. Gonna go out mine back on right now ;-)


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Latest update for those waiting on olive greens...



> THURSDAY, SEPTEMBER 12 2013
> Hello all,.
> 
> Just a brief shipping update for you: the greens are awaiting customs clearance, and once I have them in hand I will begin the final QC and testing at our workshop. I will be working as fast as I can to get them out, and I hope to begin shipping by early next week.
> ...


Also he mentioned on Facebook no bronze buckles with these as he is still awaiting them.


----------



## Noonan (Sep 12, 2008)

I got the same email a little while ago. Can't wait to get my hands on this one; the funds I have saved for the balance has been burning a hole in my pocket. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Finally, I'll be seeing green soon. Can't tell you how happy I am to have gotten this email.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

GX9901 said:


> I've got one of these incoming after looking at a lot of pictures from this thread. Is this the strap color that comes with the non pre-orders? Looks good.


Yes that is the strap color that comes with the non pre-orders. At least, that is the one that came on mine and it wasn't a pre-order.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Fresh out of a Liver of Sulfur bath.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Russ B-28 said:


> Just received my grey Tropic B. Awesome watch, even my wife likes it.


I cannot improve on this picture, but after a tortuous two week delay due to me being away from home, Jason got the watch to me quickly today. Interestingly, I received a Sinn 857 UTC Testaf at the same time, as I had arranged shipment for today on my return home.

For no reason, I opened the Sinn first. Man, I love it! Especially at triple the cost of the Tropik. It definitely put a smile on my face. Then I opened the Tropik and I was dumbfounded. Out of 20 or so watches, it was the first one I ever reacted by saying "holy ****!" out loud when I saw it. It is breathtakingly beautiful IMO. I already intended to let go my bronze Armida, but was on the fence about the Benarus. I quickly realized the Tropik B is the only bronze I will need.

For those thinking about it, here is a side by side size comparison of the Benarus and the Tropik B. I am getting away from the oversize watches. I decided months ago that 42 mm will be the upper limit case size for me. The Tropik is just perfect on my wrist.:-!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

freight dog said:


> I cannot improve on this picture, but after a tortuous two week delay due to me being away from home, Jason got the watch to me quickly today. Interestingly, I received a Sinn 857 UTC Testaf at the same time, as I had arranged shipment for today on my return home.
> 
> For no reason, I opened the Sinn first. Man, I love it! Especially at triple the cost of the Tropik. It definitely put a smile on my face. Then I opened the Tropik and I was dumbfounded. Out of 20 or so watches, it was the first one I ever reacted by saying "holy ****!" out loud when I saw it. It is breathtakingly beautiful IMO. I already intended to let go my bronze Armida, but was on the fence about the Benarus. I quickly realized the Tropik B is the only bronze I will need.
> 
> For those thinking about it, here is a side by side size comparison of the Benarus and the Tropik B. I am getting away from the oversize watches. I decided months ago that 42 mm will be the upper limit case size for me. The Tropik is just perfect on my wrist.:-!


Lovely I hear you on the oversized watches, I'm with you on the 42mm,
I only have one 44mm in my collection and rarely wear it anymore and when I do from wearing the others it feels a little too big I know it's not and it looks good but 42mm just feels like my sweet spot,

Great shot of the two together hopefully I will be getting my green soon 
the most eagerly awaited watch I've ever ordered


----------



## Rimsky (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been answered, but does anyone know when will the bronze buckles ship? 

The watch looks sort of weird with the steel buckles.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Rimsky said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but does anyone know when will the bronze buckles ship?
> 
> The watch looks sort of weird with the steel buckles.


My guess is probably 1 month or 2
Since Jason's supplier canceled on him at the very last minute
I assume he will have to source for another supplier again


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice side by side comparison with the Moray B, also interesting to see the colour comparison with CuSn8, I personally prefer the reddish tones of the Moray but there's a lot to like about the Halios, especially the dial which I do like a lot. Alas I'm moving the opposite way from you as 42mm I find too small for my wrist much preferring 44-45mm.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Rimsky said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but does anyone know when will the bronze buckles ship?
> 
> The watch looks sort of weird with the steel buckles.


Torch it!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

I torched mine...


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

BDC said:


> Fresh out of a Liver of Sulfur bath.


Thanks for sharing, looks great. I've been eager to see some with expedited patina. Once I get mine back from the repair place that's fixing my movement, I'll wear it a bit as-is and then will play with some patina. Planning on trying liver of sulfur for the first time, probably.


----------



## allwoundup (Jul 23, 2012)

Brewddha said:


> Thanks for sharing, looks great. I've been eager to see some with expedited patina. Once I get mine back from the repair place that's fixing my movement, I'll wear it a bit as-is and then will play with some patina. Planning on trying liver of sulfur for the first time, probably.


"Fixing my movement", Seriously? You have issues with the Miyota movement?


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Brewddha said:


> Thanks for sharing, looks great. I've been eager to see some with expedited patina. Once I get mine back from the repair place that's fixing my movement, I'll wear it a bit as-is and then will play with some patina. Planning on trying liver of sulfur for the first time, probably.


What happened with your movement/why didn't you just send it back to Halios?

-T


----------



## Noonan (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anyone gotten their tracking info or payment request for the green? 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

allwoundup said:


> "Fixing my movement", Seriously? You have issues with the Miyota movement?


Mine arrived DOA (look further back in this thread, you'll see my post about it).


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> What happened with your movement/why didn't you just send it back to Halios?
> 
> -T


Jason was on his way out of town for a (long-ish, I think) trip when I contacted him about my watch turning up with a dead movement, and he offered that I could have a local repair place take care of it so that I could get the watch back (potentially) quicker. Jason was great to work with, has taken good care of me. Not sure if it was a rough shipping issue or if it was a factory assembly defect. The hairspring (balance spring) was detached from the balance wheel when it arrived. I have no doubt it was working when it shipped. Stuff happens - that's what warranties are for.

Obviously sucks having to wait for the local repair guy to get it fixed so I can start enjoying it, but I've waited this long...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Wondering, was it easy finding a repair place to work on the Miyota? I also wonder what something like that would cost without the warranty...


Brewddha said:


> Jason was on his way out of town for a (long-ish, I think) trip when I contacted him about my watch turning up with a dead movement, and he offered that I could have a local repair place take care of it so that I could get the watch back (potentially) quicker. Jason was great to work with, has taken good care of me. Not sure if it was a rough shipping issue or if it was a factory assembly defect. The hairspring (balance spring) was detached from the balance wheel when it arrived. I have no doubt it was working when it shipped. Stuff happens - that's what warranties are for.
> 
> Obviously sucks having to wait for the local repair guy to get it fixed so I can start enjoying it, but I've waited this long...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I guess my luck with the Miyota 9015 movement in my Tropik B Grey falls at the other end of the spectrum, because the performance has been nothing short of amazing:

In the 19 days I've had it, I've been wearing it for perhaps 5 of those. I've been leaving it 12 o-clock down (mostly), or dial up (leastly), the other 14 days. *It has now gained only 8 seconds total*. Of course, I've cheated a bit, because now I know that in the 12 down position it looses 1 or 2 seconds/day, and wearing it gains about 2 seconds/day, but it's been *so predictable and consistent!

*Before I put it on, I give it about 20 turns. Haven't allowed it to lay long enough to stop yet...

FYI, the time standard I've been using is my Casio PAW 1500T (quartz) that calibrates via radio-waves daily, and also confirming that with the internet clock...


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

^ Thanks for the accuracy report. 
Love the Miyota 9015, my Smiths PRS-68 is keeping STELLAR time, practically spot-on since the day I set the time, 40 days ago.
And what to add more.. TropikB + 9015 = WINNER!! :-!


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Wondering, was it easy finding a repair place to work on the Miyota? I also wonder what something like that would cost without the warranty...


No problems finding someone to work on it locally. I was worried about that, too, but seems to be not a big deal for an independent watchmaker. I was quoted $135 + tax for the repair - tear-down, reattach (glued I believe) the balance spring, reassemble, and then regulate it again. Called today to check progress, sounds like it's still going to be another week, as he's pretty backed up.


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> I guess my luck with the Miyota 9015 movement in my Tropik B Grey falls at the other end of the spectrum, because the performance has been nothing short of amazing:
> 
> In the 19 days I've had it, I've been wearing it for perhaps 5 of those. I've been leaving it 12 o-clock down (mostly), or dial up (leastly), the other 14 days. *It has now gained only 8 seconds total*. Of course, I've cheated a bit, because now I know that in the 12 down position it looses 1 or 2 seconds/day, and wearing it gains about 2 seconds/day, but it's been *so predictable and consistent!
> 
> ...


That's fantastic. Honestly, I'm not surprised to hear that.

Jason said mine had been timed at +3 seconds/day before it shipped, so clearly he put effort into making sure they were keeping good time before shipping them off. Kudos to him for that. I hope mine is that well regulated when I get it back.

I have the 9015 in a Tortuga and it's also quite accurate - I'd say my 3rd most accurate watch, behind a 2893 and a 2824. Has some timekeeping variance between worn and not worn, but on the wrist it does keep accurate time. It's also seen a LOT more use and abuse than those other two, though. It's been a good movement for me, and it has taken a lot of beating inside of that Tortuga (the Tortuga is a watch that damages doorways, not the other way around).

I'm looking forward to seeing how the 9015 performs inside of the Tropik B. Even with this issue with mine, I'm a fan of the movement. Not quite as sweet as the 2893, but easily a match for the 2824 for my needs and priorities. Hopefully mine will be better than new when I get it back...


----------



## BebopLD (Aug 27, 2012)

Just wanted to comment here to add another 2 cents for anyone browsing and thinking about buying - I was inspired to purchase the Tropik B in brown dial in the final days before its release after reading this thread.

This was my first experience with Halios, and it has been fantastic. Jason shipped the watch a day after I ordered even though I'm sure they must have had loads of other orders to fill, and even got me the serial number I requested (though I may not have had too much competition for lucky #13 lol). When I had an issue with the long half of the band being too thin at the lugs creating a gap of about 1.5 mm between the lug and leather, he just offered to send me another strap, no questions asked, which I really did not expect.

The watch itself is absolutely stunning, and has very quickly become the favourite piece in my small collection. I am blown away by the detail and level of finish of the Tropik B! I have had great experiences with watches from some other small producers (Lüm-Tec, Benarus), and had heard good things about Halios, but I never would have expected to see such a refined product at this price. The movement, as a few others have noted, has been very accurate. I've had one other watch with a 9015 that kept surprisingly great time but the Tropik seems so far to be even better.

I could not be happier or more impressed with the product and the service, and will definitely look forward to buying from Halios again in the future.

I am actually considering cancelling another pre-order and using the money on a second Tropik B in grey... !!

Can't wait to see pictures of the green dial models!


PS: I also have to mention... as a Canadian - having discovered just recently that Halios is from Vancouver - I am hugely proud to know we have such a great watchmaker here at home!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Noonan said:


> Has anyone gotten their tracking info...for the green?


Not that I know of. I haven't yet. They're still in QC, AFAIK, so it should only be a few more days.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone wearing their Tropik B on anything other than the straps that they came on? I love the straps, but I'm in-between holes...it's either too loose or too tight. 

I've been wearing mine on a mil-spec lately (although I tried it on an isofrane for a day).


-T


----------



## MatthieuV (Sep 27, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> Anyone wearing their Tropik B on anything other than the straps that they came on? I love the straps, but I'm in-between holes...it's either too loose or too tight.
> 
> I've been wearing mine on a mil-spec lately (although I tried it on an isofrane for a day).
> 
> -T


Yes, I put on a waterproof leather Hadley Roma strap I had laying around. While the included straps are nice, I felt they are too thick, and the buckle too big for what a watch that is more dressy than sporty. Plus, they are hard to put on and they get stuck on the cuffs of my jacket.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

MatthieuV said:


> Yes, I put on a waterproof leather Hadley Roma strap I had laying around. While the included straps are nice, I felt they are too thick, and the buckle too big for what a watch that is more dressy than sporty. Plus, they are hard to put on and they get stuck on the cuffs of my jacket.
> 
> View attachment 1227165
> View attachment 1227166


I like the look of that alot! Is it waterproof enough that you'd swim with that leather?

I'm not using the included strap with my watch either. I agree that they are too thick for the Tropik. I use those with my larger, heavier, sportier G. Gerlach Otago diver. I'm wearing my Tropik with a C & B dark brown with off-white stitch.. pics later!


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

Agreed - the only nit to pick with the watch (IMO) is that the included straps don't match the watch. Something less bulky, a little more elegant, would probably be better suited.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

To each their own.

I love the straps....

I am just guessing ( and I have to check with Jason ) I think Greg Stevens did this strap.... I have a few of his others and the quality is on par.

Again SWAG (Silly Wild Ass Guess).



Brewddha said:


> Agreed - the only nit to pick with the watch (IMO) is that the included straps don't match the watch. Something less bulky, a little more elegant, would probably be better suited.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Zenrag said:


> To each their own.
> 
> I love the straps....
> 
> ...


I'm with you Zenrag, I love the original strap. IMO it is a perfect match for the watch, plus I find it to be extremely comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

tfinnan said:


> Anyone wearing their Tropik B on anything other than the straps that they came on? I love the straps, but I'm in-between holes...it's either too loose or too tight.
> 
> I've been wearing mine on a mil-spec lately (although I tried it on an isofrane for a day).
> 
> -T


I find that straps are always a half-hole too long or short haha

On my cheaper rubber straps, I put a mid-hole in it so it fits perfect. Can't do that to nice leather.

I wish someone would make a buckle with a micro adjustment like with steel bracelets.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MatthieuV (Sep 27, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> I like the look of that alot! Is it waterproof enough that you'd swim with that leather?
> 
> I'm not using the included strap with my watch either. I agree that they are too thick for the Tropik. I use those with my larger, heavier, sportier G. Gerlach Otago diver. I'm wearing my Tropik with a C & B dark brown with off-white stitch.. pics later!


Yes, it isn't "water resistant", it's "waterproof". It's Hadley Roma MS890 that you can see in their catalog here. Notice they chose a swimmer icon to show it's waterproof. Haven't tried it yet though, will do it when I go on a tropical vacation.

Just to make sure no one takes it the wrong way: I like the included straps, but I feel they are much more suited to a large sport watch (like my Lum-Tec Tungsten) than a 41.5mm dressy dive watch.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The stock leather looks great and will look even better once the patina begins...IMO.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

So far, having played with a leather zulu, I like the original dark brown Halios leather strap best. It goes well the Tropik B; I like the way it makes the whole Tropik B package more rugged. Agree. I also find the "perfect hole" challenging; but I don't mind wearing it a little loose.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Received my grey Tropik B yesterday. It is indeed a fine watch and I'm very pleased with it.

Regarding the Horween strap that comes with it, I think it looks great with the watch, but it is a little bit thick to wear under long sleeve cuff, so I think I will probably get a thinner strap on it for the long sleeve months.

As for the Miyota 9015, I have 2 other watches with this movement that have been exceedingly accurate (well within COSC standard during normal use) and this one is off to a pretty good start, gaining 1 second after about 18 hours.

Overall, I think this is a great watch. Those on the fence should probably get one ASAP before they are gone.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Wonder what's happening with the greens, not heard anything since last week when Jason said he was waiting customs clearance and was hoping to ship early this week,

Hope he got them ok and all mistakes where sorted


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

After a week, I am still finding that mine is gaining quite a bit of time. In fact I set it at midnight last night, twelve hours later it has already gained 20 seconds. That is worse than my 9015 powered Dagaz CAV-Date, which has gained 20 seconds a day since I received it in March. For some reason, most of my watches seem to be running faster lately. My Glycine Airman Base 22 went from +5 to 6 spd to +10 or more, my brand new Sinn 857 is running at least +10 per day and my two month old Sinn 103 Testaf is +9 or +10. For the price, I am most disappointed in the Sinns. While they aren't bad enough to send off for regulation, I expected better performance out of the box. Now, the Tropik and the CAV, are both going somewhere for regulating, I just haven't figured out where yet.


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

tfinnan said:


> Anyone wearing their Tropik B on anything other than the straps that they came on?


I'm starting to get used to the 22mm non-tapered look with the Tropik. I got this coal colored Chamois Horween strap from worn&wound the other day. It's about 1mm thinner than the supplied straps (3.5mm vs 4.7mm) and it's begging for the bronze buckle to arrive. ;-)


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

Zenrag said:


> I am just guessing ( and I have to check with Jason ) I think Greg Stevens did this strap.... I have a few of his others and the quality is on par.


I was also wondering who does the straps for Jason. I'm not familiar with the leaf logo stamped on the underside. Jason did mention a few months ago (on fb?) the straps were made in Canada.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

arkane said:


>


Killer combo!


----------



## Potatotree (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah that is a nice look.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

My #17 on a C&B:


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Wonder what's happening with the greens, not heard anything since last week when Jason said he was waiting customs clearance and was hoping to ship early this week,
> 
> Hope he got them ok and all mistakes where sorted


It's taboo to inquire, the fanboys bash your brains in for such logical questions o|

The reality is: 
(1)pay your pre-order down payment
(2)wait patiently for the release date
(3)pay balance of pre-order
(4)observe the other models being released
(5)get a proposed new release date
(6)observe owners gloating about their received watches
(7)receive no updates on delay(proposed date)
(8)get bashed for asking about current status
(9)be told to get refund
(10)still receive no current status up-dates(monthly 5th emails ?)
(11)lost interest in ship date
(12)will be forever GRATEFUL to receive by Christmas
(13)upon receipt, immediately trade for *Oris TT1 38mm/blue dial*(PM me if you have one).
(14)wait for members who've received their watches, to bash your brains in again :-!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> It's taboo to inquire, the fanboys bash your brains in for such logical questions o|
> 
> The reality is:
> (1)pay your pre-order down payment
> ...





> THURSDAY, SEPTEMBER 12 2013
> Hello all,.
> 
> Just a brief shipping update for you: the greens are awaiting customs clearance, and once I have them in hand I will begin the final QC and testing at our workshop. I will be working as fast as I can to get them out, and I hope to begin shipping by early next week.
> ...


It's been exactly 9 days of which 3 have been weekend dates when most postal/customs offices aren't working yet you complain there's no updates. Customs can take a while and especially Canadian Customs as I've had watches I sold to Canadians that took 2-3 weeks to clear customs and some as quickly as 3-5 days. Also consider he has 100 of these to go through cut the guy some slack. You obviously don't realize good customer service from a micro brand because if you had pre-orders an Olivier you'd be committing felonious acts against him and everyone. Enjoy your flip to a TT1 since apparently your patience for good things is very thin.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> It's been exactly 9 days of which 3 have been weekend dates when most postal/customs offices aren't working yet you complain there's no updates. Customs can take a while and especially Canadian Customs as I've had watches I sold to Canadians that took 2-3 weeks to clear customs and some as quickly as 3-5 days. Also consider he has 100 of these to go through cut the guy some slack. You obviously don't realize good customer service from a micro brand because if you had pre-orders an Olivier you'd be committing felonious acts against him and everyone. Enjoy your flip to a TT1 since apparently your patience for good things is very thin.


Please see #8 

The issue is not the receipt of the watch, the issue is no communication on delays after the 12th. He hasn't shipped yet, or we would have received tracking #'s.

And in response to your next post...see #14


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> Please see #8
> 
> ...the issue is no communication on delays after the 12th. He hasn't shipped yet, or we would have received tracking #'s...


I find it hard to believe that he hasn't responded to e-mails... have you done that? He has always responded quite promptly to mine.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> Please see #8
> 
> The issue is not the receipt of the watch, the issue is no communication on delays after the 12th. He hasn't shipped yet, or we would have received tracking #'s.
> 
> And in response to your next post...see #14


Ignoring your smarmy #14 where you grab your chest and exclaim we're persecuting you for "leaving the flock" 

What seems to confuse you about my response :what:? The guy has 100 watches to go through and QC/inspect and that is WHEN he gets them from customs which as I mentioned in my post can take a while. I'm sure he would rather provide a tracking number that means it's on its way by the end of that day than you're stuck waiting another week while he waits on customs and to do QC before shipping it out.

I think you should trade for one of the Olivier pre-orders instead of that TT1. You know the ones that still haven't been delivered after going on almost 2 years now . This way we don't have to read your list of whining while myself and the other 98 still await our green dial Tropik B's. We'd still get all of our watches before you got it. 

See I can use smilies to look like I care what you do with your watch when you get it.... sarcastically :banghead::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::sly::beer::thumbup::screwy::screwy::what::what:


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> Ignoring your smarmy #14 where you grab your chest and exclaim we're persecuting you for "leaving the flock"
> 
> What seems to confuse you about my response :what:? The guy has 100 watches to go through and QC/inspect and that is WHEN he gets them from customs which as I mentioned in my post can take a while. I'm sure he would rather provide a tracking number that means it's on its way by the end of that day than you're stuck waiting another week while he waits on customs and to do QC before shipping it out.
> 
> ...


It's a shame you're having a hard time comprehending, the written word...It's not an issue that the watch isn't here, it's that the status hasn't been updated(see:I'll try to ship the beginning of the week...16th).

It's a shame the only bullet you can use, is to continue to compare him to Oliver...they are in complete different leagues. It's a comfort to know the "forum police", are out in force on a Saturday 

BTW:You might want to learn how to use the "smilies", in your spare time...see #14 again b-) And if you don't "care" what I do, why are you posting ? :rodekaart


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> I find it hard to believe that he hasn't responded to e-mails... have you done that? He has always responded quite promptly to mine.


He can't be bothered to do that but instead announce to the world he wishes to trade his for an Oris TT1 Blue dial incase you didn't see it...  He thinks everyone will "bash" him for his decision when we all could care less and just don't want his impatience to try and stir up every one when every communication and email from Jason has been upfront considering the work load and outside of his control circumstances.

Now for my obligatory sarcastic smilies for him to consider it bashing by the "forum police" :what::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::what::screwy::what::screwy::screwy::banghead::banghead::what::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> He can't be bothered to do that but instead announce to the world he wishes to trade his for an Oris TT1 Blue dial incase you didn't see it...  He thinks everyone will "bash" him for his decision when we all could care less and just don't want his impatience to try and stir up every one when every communication and email from Jason has been upfront considering the work load and outside of his control circumstances.
> 
> Now for my obligatory sarcastic smilies for him to consider it bashing by the "forum police" :what::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::what::screwy::what::screwy::screwy::banghead::banghead::what::banghead::banghead:


I can speak for all, and say we appreciate your thoughts...and witty contributions to the forum :-!

Have a great day


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> I can speak for all, and say we appreciate your thoughts...and witty contributions to the forum :-!
> 
> Have a great day


Thank you and good luck o your TT1 Blue dial as I had one myself and it's a good watch just wish you could get straps for it that didn't require notching... Though I know a guy who is doing an adapter for the TT1 to allow straight straps ala the ecozilla adapters. 
:thumbup::thumbdown::thumbup::banghead::what::what::screwy::what::screwy:


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> ...though I know a guy who is doing an adapter for the TT1 to allow straight straps ala the ecozilla adapters...


Not to derail such a pertinent thread, but could you PM me the details on the TT1 strap adapters? Sounds cool.

-T


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> Not to derail such a pertinent thread, but could you PM me the details on the TT1 strap adapters? Sounds cool.
> 
> -T


Awwww man you ruined it we were getting ready to go to war till you posted. :lol:


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

BeenWah!

I think you came on to this thread today with nary a sleep.

We were having a great ole' time on this thread when we were having our morning corn flakes, and then you proceeded to piss on them.

Tally Ho'...

Have a great rest of weekend, and I hope mommy puts you to bed early...



Bwana1 said:


> Please see #8
> 
> The issue is not the receipt of the watch, the issue is no communication on delays after the 12th. He hasn't shipped yet, or we would have received tracking #'s.
> 
> And in response to your next post...see #14





Bwana1 said:


> It's a shame you're having a hard time comprehending, the written word...It's not an issue that the watch isn't here, it's that the status hasn't been updated(see:I'll try to ship the beginning of the week...16th).
> 
> It's a shame the only bullet you can use, is to continue to compare him to Oliver...they are in complete different leagues. It's a comfort to know the "forum police", are out in force on a Saturday
> 
> BTW:You might want to learn how to use the "smilies", in your spare time...see #14 again b-) And if you don't "care" what I do, why are you posting ? :rodekaart





Bwana1 said:


> I can speak for all, and say we appreciate your thoughts...and witty contributions to the forum :-!
> 
> Have a great day


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yep, can't inquire about the status...too many fanboy manlovers here...heading to the German section.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Well of it makes you feel better, I haven't got a clue where my grey is... But I'm in the philippines and I'm buying thru the local dealer so.... I'm hoping Xmas? Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Sshmm waaah! (Pucker up), us man lovers want to kiss your GF on your avatar!

*Edit:* by the way, why don't you email Jason?

He told you the dials are late due to a quality issue... Do you want Jason to hold your hand through the process?

Furthermore, Jason has always said if you want your money back, he will do it!

Someone will gladly take your place as all the watches are sold out!!

And if you don't have a preorder, why are you trolling here?



Bwana1 said:


> Yep, can't inquire about the status...too many fanboy manlovers here...heading to the German section.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Sshmm waaah! (Pucker up), *us man lovers want to kiss your GF on your avatar!*
> 
> Edit: by the way, why don't you email Jason?
> 
> ...


I figured so much, have at it.

I do have a pre-order...see my sig


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Please see my edit above...

Ordering process is just the way through the micro brews... You'll just have to deal with it.

If not just go and buy a Swatch company watch...



Bwana1 said:


> I figured so much, have at it.
> 
> I do have a pre-order...see my sig


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yeah... Surf the net much???

Per halios watches....

WE'LL BE CLOSED FROM AUG 30 - SEPT 13 2013
Orders placed after Friday, August 30th will ship on September 14th. You can reach us at any time during the break via email.



Bwana1 said:


> I figured so much, have at it.
> 
> I do have a pre-order...see my sig


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

It's not like I'm in need of a watch, I have 12 more pieces than my sig lists....a status is due ALL of those that are waiting, not just me.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm ssooooooo impressed with your massive wealth...



Bwana1 said:


> It's not like I'm in need of a watch, I have 12 more pieces than my sig lists....a status is due ALL of those that are waiting, not just me.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I along with other members, were wondering about the status(look 2 pages back)...I have no interest in impressing you, nor embracing you.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> It's not like I'm in need of a watch, I have 12 more pieces than my sig lists....a status is due ALL of those that are waiting, not just me.


We all got status and when it changes he will email or we will get our shipping information. Don't know why you seem so offended except to whine about not getting a new status after 9 days from his last update when you could have emailed him which always works. Make it easier on yourself since you no longer want it and email Jason for a refund and go get your Blue Dial Oris TT1.

I enjoy feeding trolls but they never learn when they've bitten off more than they can chew. :thumbup::thumbdown::thumbup::sly::sly::sly::beer::thumbup::thumbup::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::what::screwy::screwy::banghead::thumbdown::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::sly::beer::what::screwy::banghead::thumbup::what:


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Please just ask for your money back and be done with it.

Hell! Let me buy your preorder.... I'd be ecstatic!!



Bwana1 said:


> I along with other members, were wondering about the status(look 2 pages back)...I have no interest in impressing you, nor embracing you.


----------



## paipanic (Oct 23, 2007)

Gents, if I may -

We're all uber passionate when it comes to watches. I appreciate the votes of confidence AND the discussion of when
we as a company miss the mark. I would never dictate to or try to tell our customers/fans/detractors what or what not to say, but I'd love if folks can feel free to air their grievances as they see fit. I think Bwana's frustrations and posts are fair and justified, so hopefully he (and anyone else in the same situation) can speak his mind without ending up under a dogpile. What did Evelyn Beatrice Hall write of Voltaire? One of my favourite quotes ever.

That doesn't mean I don't deeply appreciate the support of those of you who still hold fast even with each delay, who'd still defend us with each passing day with no green.

So, here is an update:
I had expected to ship by last week, but obviously that didn't happen. The cause was a courier issue - it just didn't arrive on time, and the shipment actually got lost in the system temporarily (I had to initiate a trace). I've been wrong so, so many times with the ship dates, so can I just leave it at "some time next week"?

Thanks again WUS, for the bandwidth. 

Jason
HALIOS


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for piping in Jason.

I'm a "fanboi" of many watch brands, including yours.... Boi, am I a "man lover" of many watch brands??

I appreciate people criticizing delivery dates, but the depth of comment was, well, borderline trolling.

You've always been great on getting back to people... Especially by email. So when a 'rant' goes on for 14 lines of sarcastic comment, well, again, that takes the cake...


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys, perhaps another topic:

I realize the rendering is really accurate!

Here's a rendering:









And here's a wrist shot using my crappy iphone camera:









Perhaps I've seen other rendering that is sooo far apart from the actual. So whoever did Halios' rendering, is doing a pretty good job!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

paipanic said:


> So, here is an update:
> I had expected to ship by last week, but obviously that didn't happen. The cause was a courier issue - it just didn't arrive on time, and the shipment actually got lost in the system temporarily (I had to initiate a trace). I've been wrong so, so many times with the ship dates, so can I just leave it at "some time next week"?
> 
> Thanks again WUS, for the bandwidth.
> ...


God what a nightmare have you got the package now?
You must be pulling you hair out


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> So when a 'rant' goes on for 14 lines of sarcastic comment, well, again, that takes the cake...


I don't think you or mprezya has helped in this situation,
have you never heard of adding fuel to the fire

i think bwana1 was fair to post his frustrations and he was retaliating to comments by you two ,
did you not say something previously about him throwing his toys out the pram so no wonder he has his back up

at the end of the day bwana1 and others has paid for this watch in full so understandably we are eager to get it, just saying things like just get a refund if your not happy is not helpful,
we don't want a refund we want the watch, very very badly

Anyway I feel for Jason as it sounds like he's had a complete nightmare with this watch lots of things have gone wrong and now getting lost in the post he must be going insane mad laughing

i will wait as long as it takes to get this perfect watch please be sooner then later though


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Anyway I feel for Jason as it sounds like he's had a complete nightmare with this watch lots of things have gone wrong and now getting lost in the post he must be going insane mad laughing


The reason why I don't like deposits or full payments in advance. 
It doesn't matter how great you are to deal with, the truth is, things can go wrong and huge delays may happen.
I've been down this road before and I found myself not being a very patient man especially when it comes to watches...


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know what some are complaining about. Jason is amazing at his customer relations. I just got an unsolicited email from him regarding my post a few pages back about my Tropik running a bit fast offering help to find a solution. What a great guy!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

paipanic said:


> Gents, if I may -
> 
> We're all uber passionate when it comes to watches. I appreciate the votes of confidence AND the discussion of when
> we as a company miss the mark. I would never dictate to or try to tell our customers/fans/detractors what or what not to say, but I'd love if folks can feel free to air their grievances as they see fit. *I think Bwana's frustrations and posts are fair and justified, so hopefully he (and anyone else in the same situation) can speak his mind without ending up under a dogpile.* What did Evelyn Beatrice Hall write of Voltaire? One of my favourite quotes ever.
> ...


Finally, a voice of civility and reason :-! Appreciate the status update Jason, I assumed something went awry....better to hear facts than surmising possible difficulties.

I look forward to the Green release, understand production delays, am confident you're working diligently to finish the project...so you can move onto new exciting designs. This will be my 3rd Halios, and I really enjoy your designs & style.

To have the "Halios Tropik thread", to keep tabs on pre-order dates...and potential delays, is informative & efficient. To have the _"Keyboard Mob" _trolling to control the thread, with insults and ridicule....is a dis-service to your reputation and the Halios branding. The continued _"bully tactics"_ will certainly sway unknowing members, to view it as _"guilt by association"_ on your part...please don't allow your reputation to be tarnished, by the unruly acts of a few.

Once again, WE appreciate the update |>


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> Finally, a voice of civility and reason :-! Appreciate the status update Jason, I assumed something went awry....better to hear facts than surmising possible difficulties.
> 
> I look forward to the Green release, understand production delays, am confident you're working diligently to finish the project...so you can move onto new exciting designs. This will be my 3rd Halios, and I really enjoy your designs & style.
> 
> ...


No one insulted you so the "Woe is me, people posted up reasonable information about the watch I preordered but no longer want... They're all against me now" attitude needs to stop. You got multiple answers including one from [email protected] directly and you're still trying to cause a scene. You posted your "grief" looking for answers and when you got them you took it as though people were ****ting on you and your want to flip it for a TT1. We don't care what you do with YOUR watch but when you attempt to aggravate others because you don't like their answers which are based off information directly from Jason it seems way off base. Once again you go out of your way to plaster those of us active in this thread as the "forum ......." policing anyone who doesn't "drink the punch". I can only hope that you now know you can contact Jason at anytime and get an answer since you don't like any of our answers and help.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Just email Jason. He is always quick to respond.

If someone does not recognize this fact, then there is no way to help.... regardless what advice or negative criticism he is to receive.



Monkeynuts said:


> I don't think you or mprezya has helped in this situation,
> have you never heard of adding fuel to the fire
> 
> i think bwana1 was fair to post his frustrations and he was retaliating to comments by you two ,
> ...


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> No one insulted you so the "Woe is me, people posted up reasonable information about the watch I preordered but no longer want... They're all against me now" attitude needs to stop. You got multiple answers including one from [email protected] directly and you're still trying to cause a scene. You posted your "grief" looking for answers and when you got them you took it as though people were ****ting on you and your want to flip it for a TT1. We don't care what you do with YOUR watch but when you attempt to aggravate others because you don't like their answers which are based off information directly from Jason it seems way off base. Once again you go out of your way to plaster those of us active in this thread as the "forum ......." policing anyone who doesn't "drink the punch". I can only hope that you now know you can contact Jason at anytime and get an answer since you don't like any of our answers and help.
> 
> Have a nice day!





Zenrag said:


> Just email Jason. He is always quick to respond.
> 
> If someone does not recognize this fact, then there is no way to help.... regardless what advice or negative criticism he is to receive.


Wow, please read post #1212 carefully...everything is right there. Jason filled in all the blanks, including your behavior & comments.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> No one insulted you so the "Woe is me, people posted up reasonable information about the watch I preordered but no longer want... They're all against me now" attitude needs to stop. You got multiple answers including one from [email protected] directly and you're still trying to cause a scene. You posted your "grief" looking for answers and when you got them you took it as though people were ****ting on you and your want to flip it for a TT1. We don't care what you do with YOUR watch but when you attempt to aggravate others because you don't like their answers which are based off information directly from Jason it seems way off base. Once again you go out of your way to plaster those of us active in this thread as the "forum ......." policing anyone who doesn't "drink the punch". I can only hope that you now know you can contact Jason at anytime and get an answer since you don't like any of our answers and help.
> 
> Have a nice day!


I still cannot understand why he didnot send Jason an email to ask and why he didnot take the refund offer to buy that TT1? Potential high trade value?

Why an impatient and bad at communication person like him can be allowed to working with children, as he stated?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Seriously dude, do you have to have the last word?



Bwana1 said:


> Wow, please read post #1212 carefully...everything is right there. Jason filled in all the blanks, including your behavior & comments.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> Wow, please read post #1212 carefully...everything is right there. Jason filled in all the blanks, including your behavior & comments.


And just like it has been said and mentioned multiple times you can email him directly or even call him (though if he is out of country it won't help) and he will respond with more direct answers that will assuage your fears of having to wait longer to flip your watch for your TT1.

You immediately took any post giving you information as a criticism because you wanted to flip you watch because you hadn't received an update in 9 days by posting here for any help or advice. When given it you turn it into "battered forum member" syndrome despite all of us fellow enthusiasts wanting to do nothing but help you.

I'm not going to bother any more with your passive aggressive bs. I hope if anything Jason can send you your watch first just some you can hurry up and get your TT1 and we can finally stop arguing over nothing which is what this has turned into.

*predicting there will be at least 2 more posts saying how I bashed bwanna and Zenrag and I are being a meanies before the end of the day :what::sly::what::banghead::beer::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbup::screwy:


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Seriously dude, do you have to have the last word?


Seriously Dude, do you ?

All I ever wanted was the current status, I assumed that was what the objective, of the Halios thread was intended.....discussion around a brand we like, and a watch we own.

It seems if 99 owners waiting on the Green, emailed Jason...he would never get done. I don't like wasting peoples time, so I chose not to bother him for a personal response.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Well whatever it is, please stay as civil as possible. A few jabs here and there are ok haha! 

Peace guys! 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

Getting back to watches..............has it been determined what strap(s) will ship with the Tropic SS?


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

forest24018 said:


> Getting back to watches..............has it been determined what strap(s) will ship with the Tropic SS?


Vintage blue leather strap for blue Tropik SS will be great!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd love to see the shade of blue and whether it's more Bluering, Laguna or Puck. Has Jason shown pics yet?


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> I'd love to see the shade of blue and whether it's more Bluering, Laguna or Puck. Has Jason shown pics yet?


+1. No pics yet AFAIK. hurry up BGW9!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Holy S***! I'm SOLD!

Just posted to Facebook by Halios.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Now we are talking, the Tropik looks much better in blue with the mesh bracelet, simply perfect now!



MPREZYA said:


> Holy S***! I'm SOLD!
> 
> Just posted to Facebook by Halios.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

I have just received tracking # from Halios. Yeah!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Jason said he was packing green Tropik B's while he posted that picture on Facebook.


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Got my tracking number for the green dialed bronze too!
Now, back to selling my blood. That SS is awesome!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

elmiperru said:


> Got my tracking number for the green dialed bronze too!
> Now, back to selling my blood. That SS is awesome!


Me 3.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

vokotin said:


> Now we are talking, the Tropik looks much better in blue with the mesh bracelet, simply perfect now!


Nah...I am not convinced yet. I was hoping for a black bezel to offset that beaut blue dial, not liking the bezel and dial in blue.
Maybe the black dial version may appeal to me more.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Woop woop got my tracking number for the green

feels like Christmas


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Holy S***! I'm SOLD!
> 
> Just posted to Facebook by Halios.


Holy crap that looks good!

I may have missed it but is there any pricing on these yet?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

soundfanz said:


> Nah...I am not convinced yet. I was hoping for a black bezel to offset that beaut blue dial, not liking the bezel and dial in blue.
> Maybe the black dial version may appeal to me more.


Someone asked if there will be a black bezel option for the Blue dial. Just awaiting [email protected] response.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I got my greenie tracking number as well. *glee!*

Also, damn, the blue Tropik looks awesome. I can hear my bank account whimpering...


----------



## Noonan (Sep 12, 2008)

Glad to hear people are starting to see tracking. I ordered mine on the last day the pre-order was open so I'm probably further down the list.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Everytime I look at it, I like it more and more! I think there is space for another Halios Tropik SS Blue!!











MPREZYA said:


> Holy S***! I'm SOLD!
> 
> Just posted to Facebook by Halios.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

*Personally*, I prefer the iridescent blue of Blue Puck bezel over this color, but anyway it still be a great watch!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't please everyone. Would take this one in a heart beat... but that's is just me.



MiserySword said:


> *Personally*, I prefer the iridescent blue of Blue Puck bezel over this color, but anyway it still be a great watch!


----------



## junglejay (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Et209, what strap do you have on the Tropik B in the picture below?



Et209 said:


> Everytime I look at it, I like it more and more! I think there is space for another Halios Tropik SS Blue!!


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

The blue + mesh looks nice and gives it a completely new look, but if I was going for a Tropik, it would be the black + bracelet.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Jason certainly knows how to do blue colors. The picture was taken in the car; probably will be different in direct light. 
Cheers.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

the mesh is a deal killer for me , the prototype oyster looks waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> the mesh is a deal killer for me , the prototype oyster looks waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better


The mesh is aftermarket not included. Sorry forgot to mention that.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

The blue bezel does not do it for me at all. Would much prefer a plain steel bezel and let the dial do the talking. Colored bezels are very ugly in my book...thinking orange Planet Ocean for example. 

Good to hear some of the greens are shipping. I just ordered last month so not expecting to see it for a while more.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, what do you know? I just got a shipping notice.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I got my shipping notice as well. I ordered my Green as soon as orders opened up. So he must be through the preorders already. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a khaki green canvas strap my wife got for me a couple of days ago. That's perhaps why I like the Tropik. Very versatile; changes the look with different straps easily!












junglejay said:


> Hi Et209, what strap do you have on the Tropik B in the picture below?


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> Holy S***! I'm SOLD!
> 
> Just posted to Facebook by Halios.


That's a nice strong blue, better colour than the Omega SMPc, although less metallic looking. I'll bite (and save $3300)


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Received my tracking number for my green early this morning. Hoping it will be here for the weekend.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

ManMachine said:


> Jason certainly knows how to do blue colors. The picture was taken in the car; probably will be different in direct light.
> Cheers.


There does appear to be a blue cast in the picture. I would be interested to know if this is a true representation of the color.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Just when you decide that you have no interest whatsoever in the Tropik and only care about the Delfin, along comes the blue Tropik on mesh. Looks sweet...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I must resist blue. On ward for the Delphin!!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> I must resist blue. On ward for the Delphin!!


I'm in for a Blue SS and await the Delfin and hope it will have some interesting color available as well. I do wonder if Jason would allow the purchase of a second black bezel for use on the blue SS...


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Agree! That would be perfect!



MPREZYA said:


> I'm in for a Blue SS and await the Delfin and hope it will have some interesting color available as well. I do wonder if Jason would allow the purchase of a second black bezel for use on the blue SS...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> Holy S***! I'm SOLD!
> 
> Just posted to Facebook by Halios.


DAMN that looks GOOD!

I definitely have room for blue lol

Most likely this will be compared to the Sumo, but this wins hands down. Simple, original and classy.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

I find the blue in this picture a bit too "strong" blue - personally prefer the pictures of the black version which I have seen so far.. however, this is first picture so will reserve my judgment until I have seen a few more shots.. one thing is certain: A Tropik SS will be in my collection soon, just have to figure out which one..


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

Crixus00 said:


> Hey, i'm waiting on the olive-green so obviously not yet. I went through the EU distributor and to be fair to them they have responded to all my email inquiries very quickly since pre-order! Their mark up is explained here: http://www.halioswatches.eu/pricing-explained/
> 
> It hurts for sure.. but makes sense.


Thanks for that link. Does indeed make sense. 
Guess I'd rather take my chances in the customs lottery


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> I'm in for a Blue SS and await the Delfin and hope it will have some interesting color available as well. I do wonder if Jason would allow the purchase of a second black bezel for use on the blue SS...


I can't tell. Does the bezel look like its removable by screws?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> I can't tell. Does the bezel look like its removable by screws?


No but if it's like the Bluering bezel it's not too hard to swap.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

The blue is fantastic! I've always wanted a blue diver but the Sumo is too big and the SMPc 300m is too expensive. I'm starting to come on board, but I still want to see the Delfin first. I may want the Delfin even if it is out of my size range. I think it could look that good.


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

The new Tropik SS is going to be another hit, no doubt. Hard to resist, and was originally planning to buy one. Not sure now, always another watch vying for funds... But that will clearly be another very cool offering from Jason. My vote (and money) would go to the black one, personally. That shade of blue doesn't do it for me for whatever reason. Looks killer in black, though, IMO.

As mentioned in a previous post, had to have my Gray Tropik B's movement repaired under warranty after it arrived DOA. Jason was easy to work with on it and very responsive. Finally got the watch back last night, and seems in good shape. First day I've been able to wear it, and really liking the watch a lot. So far, it's +/- 0 seconds for the 23 hours I've had it (watchmaker had to regulate it after the repair, seems to have done a good job). :-!

Here's a picture of it on a different strap. I'm still not loving the thick straps and huge pre-v buckles as a match for this watch, feels more at home on a smaller strap. I'm actually using one of them on my Tortuga, which it seems to be better suited to. Just my taste preference. Overall, great result from Jason, I'm really digging the watch. Will play around with some different straps, see what suits it. Looking forward to seeing the patina develop.


----------



## junglejay (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Brewddha,

Please feel free to share some pics of your Tortuga featuring the straps that came with the Tropik B... I'm curious!

Cheers,
J.



Brewddha said:


> The new Tropik SS is going to be another hit, no doubt. Hard to resist, and was originally planning to buy one. Not sure now, always another watch vying for funds... But that will clearly be another very cool offering from Jason. My vote (and money) would go to the black one, personally. That shade of blue doesn't do it for me for whatever reason. Looks killer in black, though, IMO.
> 
> As mentioned in a previous post, had to have my Gray Tropik B's movement repaired under warranty after it arrived DOA. Jason was easy to work with on it and very responsive. Finally got the watch back last night, and seems in good shape. First day I've been able to wear it, and really liking the watch a lot. So far, it's +/- 0 seconds for the 23 hours I've had it (watchmaker had to regulate it after the repair, seems to have done a good job). :-!
> 
> ...


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Canada Post tells me I'm getting my green Tropik B on Friday. I should know better than to believe them... but I still can't wait!


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

anyone actually receive the green dial yet?


----------



## Sumgai (Feb 26, 2013)

Just checked and my green dial processed by the Richmond BC postal facility. I'd say Friday delivery is very realistic and a satisfying end to a watch orgy week.

Sent by Halios Laguna using Tapatalk Xtro


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Admired from a distance. Came for the Tropik SS. Will be staying for the Delfin.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Canada Post says 2-9 days for delivery. So, sometime between this Saturday and next here to Atlanta, Ga. I am hoping for early next week. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm finding that as my grey patinas, I'm liking it more and more on the Bonatempo rubber:


----------



## sensejae (Jun 19, 2012)

holy moly! that looks fantasssttttticcc! :drooool:


----------



## Noonan (Sep 12, 2008)

Green dial should be here soon! I had this made a few weeks back in preparation.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Knoc said:


> Admired from a distance. Came for the Tropik SS. Will be staying for the Delfin.
> 
> View attachment 1233116


I'm waiting for more news on the Delfin too. That is the one that caught my attention.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Lume shots anyone?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Noonan said:


> Green dial should be here soon! I had this made a few weeks back in preparation.


That looks really sweet gonna look fab on the green with the green stitching


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Canada Post said my Green faced Tropik would have a Friday delivery. US Postal doesn't give me date, but received email this morning that it just cleared customs. Hoping this is 24 hours behind and I will receive today, but thinking it will be tomorrow or Monday. Would really like to have it for the weekend. Will let you know and post a pic or two.:-s:-s


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Watch Crazy said:


> Canada Post said my Green faced Tropik would have a Friday delivery. US Postal doesn't give me date, but received email this morning that it just cleared customs. Hoping this is 24 hours behind and I will receive today, but thinking it will be tomorrow or Monday. Would really like to have it for the weekend. Will let you know and post a pic or two.:-s:-s


I think you can be cautiously optimistic. After I received the 'clearing customs' notice for my Tropik Grey (#17), it was on my doorstep in metro Atlanta by noon the following day.

Can't wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## vantagesc (Nov 29, 2012)

Brewddha said:


> Here's a picture of it on a different strap. I'm still not loving the thick straps and huge pre-v buckles as a match for this watch, feels more at home on a smaller strap. I'm actually using one of them on my Tortuga, which it seems to be better suited to. Just my taste preference. Overall, great result from Jason, I'm really digging the watch. Will play around with some different straps, see what suits it. Looking forward to seeing the patina develop.
> 
> View attachment 1232514


If you don't mind, where did you buy this strap? Looks great.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

My green's delivered, I just have to get through a meeting so I can go home to pick it up. Can't wait!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> My green's delivered, I just have to get through a meeting so I can go home to pick it up. Can't wait!


Right here waiting for your pics!!! I am currently on business trip so I cannot meet my greenie soon


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Waiting for the 'live' pic!!


AnvilsAreFunny said:


> My green's delivered, I just have to get through a meeting so I can go home to pick it up. Can't wait!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Mine has passed through the customs this morning at Chicago, but I'm not sure if it will be here on the scheduled delivery date, which is today.

I would be still glad if I can have it by tomorrow!


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Is this the first green in the wild? Instantly became my new favorite watch as soon as I opened the box.


----------



## Sumgai (Feb 26, 2013)

Just received my green dial Tropik B 10 minutes ago. It was well worth waiting for. Compared to the brown and gray dial models, the green dial version defines the Halios Tropik B as another design win for Jason and Halios. It wears most comfortably on my 8 inch wrist on the current brown leather strap with cream stitching. Looking forward with trying other straps once they arrive. Enjoy your Tropik B green dials, fellow owners!


Sent by Pony Express using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

vantagesc said:


> If you don't mind, where did you buy this strap? Looks great.


Well, it's actually off of my Tactico TC2. I have my lighter tan Halios strap on the TC2 at the moment, and the TC2 strap on the Halios. Heresy, perhaps, but really just trying to see what color combinations I like best and whether I like a thinner strap and narrower buckle better on the Tropik. So far, I would say I do, though the Halios leather is better quality than the Tactico's.

I sort of play musical watch straps - Tortuga leather on Steinhart OVGMT; TC2 leather on Tropik B; Tropik B leather on Tortuga and TC2; and so on... In the end, they'll probably all just end back up where they started, as god and their manufacturers intended. 

I think I'll try several more straps out on this Tropik B, though. Brown with gray stitching would be a nice combo, or something with a minimal stitch design like what was on Jason's very earliest prototype pictures. It's a fun watch to try different combos on - I haven't seen anything that looks bad yet. Though, also haven't seen "the one" yet, either.

Congrats to all the greenies receiving their watches - enjoy!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Rickyearl said:


> I'm finding that as my grey patinas, I'm liking it more and more on the Bonatempo rubber:


 I'd like to have this strap for my Grey, and I have searched the net for the 'Bonatempo' strap in your pictures, but I cannot find it for sale anywhere! Anyone know where to find it? And while I'm here, CONGRATs to all of the new green owners... keep posting the pics..


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

love the matching date wheel colors.... little detail things that make Halios unique


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

ikkoku said:


> love the matching date wheel colors.... little detail things that make Halios unique


Agreed. I tried to explain to a friend last night why the matching date wheel was such a nice touch. He didn't get it.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Agreed. I tried to explain to a friend last night why the matching date wheel was such a nice touch. He didn't get it.


AnvilsAreFunny: Dude, Halios' matching color date wheel is such a nice touch!!!

Friend: Riiiiiiiiiiiight. Soooooooo, how do you like the new iOS7?


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

dougiedude said:


> I'd like to have this strap for my Grey, and I have searched the net for the 'Bonatempo' strap in your pictures, but I cannot find it for sale anywhere! Anyone know where to find it? And while I'm here, CONGRATs to all of the new green owners... keep posting the pics..


I think that's a Bonetto Cinturini rubber carbon fiber strap. It looks really cool on that watch!


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Look what arrived this morning. Definitely worth the wait. I'm very lucky I'm watching a friend's dog. I was in the shower and heard the dog bark at the postman. Needless to say, was out of the shower very quickly and dripping when I went to the front door.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

They all look great but green dial looks awesome!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

My greenie #79 just showed up. So excited. This piece is gorgeous. Great work, Jason!
Here's a shot of it on rubber and a lume shot.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Mine came too 

Was there a delay on 1 of the straps ?, I only received 2 straps.....the vintage brown looks great.















Added some fast pics.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Trel said:


> My greenie #79 just showed up. So excited. This piece is gorgeous. Great work, Jason!
> Here's a shot of it on rubber and a lume shot.
> 
> View attachment 1235458
> ...


I think the Tropik B should ship on one of these. The leather looks good, but something about that smooth rubber makes the whole thing look so sleek. Hoping mine arrives today!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Sir... My understanding is that the watch only came with two straps, unless you purchased a third.

The bronze buckle will be coming later from Jason though.

Cheers!



Bwana1 said:


> Mine came too
> 
> Was there a delay on 1 of the straps ?, I only received 2 straps.....the vintage brown looks great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bwana1 said:


> Mine came too
> 
> Was there a delay on 1 of the straps ?, I only received 2 straps.....the vintage brown looks great.


Yeah, in the update on August 5th Jason noted that the extra (3rd) strap for pre-orders was delayed too. Per the July 5th update that was to be either a NATO or a 2-piece Cordura, but I'm not sure we ever heard which it would be:think:... Perhaps it will ship together with the bronze buckles?

Personally I'm hoping for the Cordura, as I've already snagged a few bronze-HW NATOs. Though if he did one with matching AL-Bronze hardware that would be pretty sweet...we shall see.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Finally!!! It's here now!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Hey Sir... My understanding is that the watch only came with two straps, unless you purchased a third.
> 
> The bronze buckle will be coming later from Jason though.
> 
> Cheers!


Appreciate the reply, thought I picked 3....but I may have lost my mind  Heck, I didn't even notice the buckle wasn't bronze...still looks great...looking forward to the buckle too.

Hope you are well.



Force434 said:


> Yeah, in the update on August 5th Jason noted that the extra (3rd) strap for pre-orders was delayed too. Per the July 5th update that was to be either a NATO or a 2-piece Cordura, but I'm not sure we ever heard which it would be:think:... Perhaps it will ship together with the bronze buckles?
> 
> Personally I'm hoping for the Cordura, as I've already snagged a few bronze-HW NATOs. Though if he did one with matching AL-Bronze hardware that would be pretty sweet...we shall see.


Yea, I've just lost track at this point...I'm sure Jason will let us know.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got my green and decided to put it on a Crown and Buckle bronze regimental NATO. Loving it and await the blue SS and the Delfin. I'll have another pick in a vintage leather pvd 5 ring soon.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Btw did anyone else notice on the SS buckles the HALIOS is on the underside of the buckle.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> Btw did anyone else notice on the SS buckles the HALIOS is on the underside of the buckle.


Jason does the same on the Halios buckles on the Isofranes that came with the Laguna and Puck. Just another one of those subtle touches that puts Halios in another league compared to other micros.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Force434 said:


> Yeah, in the update on August 5th Jason noted that the extra (3rd) strap for pre-orders was delayed too. Per the July 5th update that was to be either a NATO or a 2-piece Cordura, but I'm not sure we ever heard which it would be:think:... Perhaps it will ship together with the bronze buckles?
> 
> Personally I'm hoping for the Cordura, as I've already snagged a few bronze-HW NATOs. Though if he did one with matching AL-Bronze hardware that would be pretty sweet...we shall see.


+1 on the hopes that the third strap is a WELL DONE Cordura (not that I think that Jason would release a half-done product...I know better). It's just that in the past I've had a couple that were really abrasive. In addition, I've already picked up a few nato straps with bronze hardware...

-T


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Just got my green and decided to put it on a Crown and Buckle bronze regimental NATO. Loving it and await the blue SS and the Delfin. I'll have another pick in a vintage leather pvd 5 ring soon.


Couple quick wrist pics from work...









Dat' Dome!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> Appreciate the reply, thought I picked 3....but I may have lost my mind  Heck, I didn't even notice the buckle wasn't bronze...still looks great...looking forward to the buckle too.


One Cordura/NATO strap will be shipped to you later.

Al-bronze buckle contract broken so Jason had to do it again. Two bronze buckles will be shipped to you later, too.

All of that info is in emails Jason sent us. Have a good day with your greenie Bwana1


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


>


Looks amazing. I guess this is as good a place as any to say that if anyone isn't blown away by their green dial and is looking to move it, be sure to let me know!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

One more nice macro shot of the domed sapphire crystal and green dial.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice shot but wrong focused MPREZYA, you should focus on the crown or a bit closer then the result will be better. I have prepared a vintage green leather strap for my greenie but I have to wait one more week to have both of them on hand


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

MiserySword said:


> Nice shot but wrong focused MPREZYA, you should focus on the crown or a bit closer then the result will be better. I have prepared a vintage green leather strap for my greenie but I have to wait one more week to have both of them on hand


Sadly I was using my phone (HTC One aka:M7) for that pic. I agree I wanted the focal point to bring out both the Halios and Tropik on the dial but it was tough getting the macro mode focus to nail it just right. Still came out pretty good with the bronze rings showing in the dome.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> View attachment 1235963
> 
> 
> One more nice macro shot of the domed sapphire crystal and green dial.


Personally, i can't get enough of the dome shots. Thanks!


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

would like to see some strap ideas


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

blurrycloud said:


> would like to see some strap ideas


Here are some of the straps I have ready or my green Tropik B
i made them for the greeny (except for the nylon Zulu's, the are bought)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bwana1 said:


> Mine came too


Glad you're watch finally arrived! I hope it provided a moment of happiness, as I've gathered you're dealing with some difficult and painful goings on. Hang in there.

RD


----------



## Workodactyl (Nov 8, 2012)

Really happy for everyone who received their watches, they look awesome. I'll definitely be stealing some band ideas. Mine has been sitting quietly in customs for the last 3 days. Argh haha. probably won't be home to sign for it either when it finally arrives. I hope I'm able to see it this week!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dang it! I've been home all day and as soon as I leave to pick up the kids from school, the wife goes to the grocery store and that means the mailman shows up a couple of minutes later and leaves a notice that I missed my delivery of my greenie!! Oh well, I'll pick it up tomorrow at the post office. It will be easier to try and seek it by the wife that way. But, I am really looking forward to this one. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like the grey dial is sold out now,
just the brown left


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

sarasate said:


> Finally!!! It's here now!
> View attachment 1235498
> View attachment 1235500
> View attachment 1235501
> View attachment 1235503


 OMG, so far, Sarasate wins the photo contest.. esp. that last one, with the cool triple light reflection: amazing!!


Extrobar said:


> Looks amazing. I guess this is as good a place as any to say that if anyone isn't blown away by their green dial and is looking to move it, be sure to let me know!


 And, I, just like Extrobar, am ready to help the poor soul who must 'move' their greenie to a new home.... MY home!! Somehow, I doubt that will happen anytime soon, but I can always dream...


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

OK, why not make an extremely large thread longer? Finally got my green dial today. Lovely, very comfortable, and chock-a-block full of understated cool. The green in the dial is very hard to capture, but is easy to see. From previous reports I thought the buckle would be huge and out of proportion. It is not. Both straps are good quality. Nice box too.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> OMG, so far, Sarasate wins the photo contest.. esp. that last one, with the cool triple light reflection: amazing!!


Thank you, sir! Vertical blinds did the trick for me.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

kwiteaboy said:


> I think that's a Bonetto Cinturini rubber carbon fiber strap. It looks really cool on that watch!


 Thanks! I just ordered one to put on my Grey also. It looks like there's no actual width taper, which will also make it compatible with the bronze buckle... very cool.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Happy Day! The postman came back and delivered my watch just before I had to leave for work. Here's a quick shot on my way in the building. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Any of you new Green dial owners have a Benarus Moray 44 Bronze in green also? I'm hoping to see a comparison pic... If you do, you can post it here, but I also asked for a side-by-side in a new thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/newreply.php?p=6829969&noquote=1


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

my green


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Some pictures of my Tropik B on Custom straps.
And a picture to compare size with the 47mm Helson Guage.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Got mine today o my god I'm so happy,
even from looking at all the pictures the wow factor when you see it for the first time is amazing,
lovely box also ,

as said in some previous post my wife loves it also, funny because she has never took any interest in previous watches I have brought,

I ain't never gonna sell this beauty


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

I somehow scored lucky Greenie #2! Shown here on aftermarket gray leather. Love this combo, but it really looks great on a variety of different straps. :-!


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

well im waiting on the ss, im out of country next week and im sure thats when they will on sale and ill miss out :
(


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I forgot to mention the great customer service from Jason. I FB messaged him a couple weeks ago and asked if I could get #75 on my green, only if it wasn't spoken for or too much of a pain for him. I try to get 75 since it's my birth year and part of my WUS handle. I didn't hear back, but I knew Jason was busy and it was such a minor thing. But, low and behold, when I opened my box yesterday #75 was there waiting for me. I wasn't a pre order, but he took the extra time and effort to make his customer happy. I love the watch and the sales experience puts it all way over the top. Now, I don't expect this to happen every time for me or anybody else, but I appreciate it when people go above and beyond. 

Here's another couple pics. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Until I can get my hands on my own Greenie, I just had to pull the trigger on this one: a Benarus Moray 44 from Jon. Thanks, for enabling my addiction, Jon!!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's been 4 weeks since the Tropiks started arriving and not one has made it to the sales forum. I wonder if that is a new record for boutique brands. Could this watch be the antidote for flipping?


----------



## Noonan (Sep 12, 2008)

I had a missed package slip from Canada in my mail box today. Wonder what it could be?  Tomorrow morning can't come soon enough! 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

'Fliperitis' is incurable I'm sure someone will fall off the wagon soon...



pbj204 said:


> It's been 4 weeks since the Tropiks started arriving and not one has made it to the sales forum. I wonder if that is a new record for boutique brands. Could this watch be the antidote for flipping?


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

pbj204 said:


> It's been 4 weeks since the Tropiks started arriving and not one has made it to the sales forum. I wonder if that is a new record for boutique brands. Could this watch be the antidote for flipping?


I ain't flippin' my Gary...erm, grey.
No chance of a flip- no way!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using a spoon


----------



## sjducks (Jan 31, 2012)

Quick question to those of you who bought one non-presale. How long did it take door to door? I know that customs causes variances in delivery times, but I'm just trying to get a ballpark estimate. Thanks much!!!


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

sjducks said:


> Quick question to those of you who bought one non-presale. How long did it take door to door? I know that customs causes variances in delivery times, but I'm just trying to get a ballpark estimate. Thanks much!!!


Not very long mine was only in customs for about 2 hours according to USPS tracking. It was like 3 days after it was shipped. I did get notification of shipping a few days before that, but when I checked the tracking info on the Canadian post's site the package was not accepted yet. I was surprised how quickly my watch arrived, it showed up on Saturday.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

sjducks said:


> Quick question to those of you who bought one non-presale. How long did it take door to door? I know that customs causes variances in delivery times, but I'm just trying to get a ballpark estimate. Thanks much!!!


Mine took less than a week to the uk and two of them days where weekend,
posted on the 24th and got it yesterday on the 1st


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Our AD here is waiting for all the greens to come before shipping the whole batch over.... Man... 

I'm guessing November? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Noonan (Sep 12, 2008)

Two quick pics. One of the stock straps I selected and one on the strap I had made for it.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's my number 71, sorry not as good as you guys at taking pictures
its funny how the green dial looks different all the time sometimes I look at it and it almost looks grey in different light,
god I love this watch

i have been been wondering what now how do I top this watch what next??

Are there any other uk green dial owners out there


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

Man, with each pic I just feel dumber and dumber for not ordering a green dial as soon as they were available. They look amazing, congrats fellas!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Quick question for other Tropik B owners. Can you hear the rotor spinning? I hear mine quite loudly whooshing around when I move my wrist with anything more than typical walking motion.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

You have very good hearing...



MPREZYA said:


> Quick question for other Tropik B owners. Can you hear the rotor spinning? I hear mine quite loudly whooshing around when I move my wrist with anything more than typical walking motion.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I wish it was just that. I can hear it zingging around and even feel the weight if I swing hard enough.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> Quick question for other Tropik B owners. Can you hear the rotor spinning? I hear mine quite loudly whooshing around when I move my wrist with anything more than typical walking motion.


I think it's characteristic of the Miota movement that they used. I had a similar noise with my sorta bronze Magrette. Poke around on Google and you can find multiple examples of 'miota rotor noise' (I'd have linked to a couple, but don't know how WUS would feel if I linked to other sites).

-T


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> I think it's characteristic of the Miota movement that they used. I had a similar noise with my sorta bronze Magrette. Poke around on Google and you can find multiple examples of 'miota rotor noise' (I'd have linked to a couple, but don't know how WUS would feel if I linked to other sites).
> 
> -T


That's what I was thinking but I've had 3 other miyota movements (8215 and 8245) and neither sounded like this 9015. Good thing is its consistent with +4 sec/day with @12hr of wear and laying face up. Doesn't this miyota have a ratcheting mechanism to allow winding by the rotor only one way?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Quick question for other Tropik B owners. Can you hear the rotor spinning? I hear mine quite loudly whooshing around when I move my wrist with anything more than typical walking motion.


I'm not hearing any noise from mine, but your hearing will be better than me too many years in the construction trade have taken there toll on my hearing,
if it is becoming a pain you could take it into a watch smith and get a second opinion I wouldn't open her up until you spoke to Jason if it is a problem though 
I'm sure it would be a easy fix


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Same here, makes all lot of noise, even my little daughter is asking me what that sound is when playing with her.


----------



## allwoundup (Jul 23, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Quick question for other Tropik B owners. Can you hear the rotor spinning? I hear mine quite loudly whooshing around when I move my wrist with anything more than typical walking motion.


This happens with some automatic timepieces. I can confirm your findings are similar to mine. I've been able to hear movements on some other timepieces including ones with ETA movements.

I believe it has more to do with case design. I had an exact same ETA movement in an Oris and Giuliano Mazzuoli and I could hear it in my GM while it was whisper quite in the Oris.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> That's what I was thinking but I've had 3 other miyota movements (8215 and 8245) and neither sounded like this 9015. Good thing is its consistent with +4 sec/day with @12hr of wear and laying face up. Doesn't this miyota have a ratcheting mechanism to allow winding by the rotor only one way?


I had two 8245 movements and one was noisy as hell, the other was not. I think it depends on the case structure and material. You should contact Jason if you think the noise is unnormal.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine is very loud and wobbly. It reminds me of the Valjoux I had, but I don't mind it and it doesn't seem to be affecting anything important. I have to say that I greatly prefer the 2824 over Miyotas if this is what they're like, though.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> Quick question for other Tropik B owners. Can you hear the rotor spinning? I hear mine quite loudly whooshing around when I move my wrist with anything more than typical walking motion.


I had noticed the rotor noise on my B, too. I would say the only watch I have that's "louder" than my new Tropik is an Orient Flight that I have kicking around. The Tropik seems to be comparable to my Artego 500m, which has an 8215, in terms of noise on the wrist. I think others are correct that the case design has a lot to do with how audible the movement is. I have another 8215 in a Deep Blue that wears much quieter than the Artego. It doesn't really bother me in the Tropik and I don't think there's anything wrong with the watch, but I definitely noticed the volume too.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

tfinnan said:


> I think it's characteristic of the Miota movement that they used. I had a similar noise with my sorta bronze Magrette. Poke around on Google and you can find multiple examples of 'miota rotor noise' (I'd have linked to a couple, but don't know how WUS would feel if I linked to other sites).
> 
> -T


I'm certainly lucky regarding the Miyota, then, cause on three watches I have with one, none is noticeably noisy. On the other hand, the 2824-2 can be noisy sometimes, and the valjoux is often noisy (and you feel the spinning rotor... weird feeling when you have it for the first time ;-))


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

This is my first Miyota (9015 or otherwise) and mine seems to be nice and quiet. I do occasionally feel the rotor spin just a little, on par with my Steinhart OVM with an ETA 2824-2. Now my Parnis Portuguese... that's a different story. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just a quick comment. After a couple of weeks of wearing the B, see,s like the crown action is a little gritty. Sometime, I have to back up and then try again. How are yours? I guess I will be giving it a little flossing tonight!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Et209 said:


> Just a quick comment. After a couple of weeks of wearing the B, see,s like the crown action is a little gritty. Sometime, I have to back up and then try again. How are yours? I guess I will be giving it a little flossing tonight!


Crown action? When you screw it down or when you set time?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

lorsban said:


> Crown action? When you screw it down or when you set time?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk now Free


After setting time and I want to screw it back; that's when it gets gritty.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

speedster25 said:


> Same here, makes all lot of noise, even my little daughter is asking me what that sound is when playing with her.


Yes, mine is LOUD. And it has much weaker PR face up than face down or on its side. Nothing I'm too concerned about, though. I may take the CB off at some point and see if the bearings need oiling.



dougiedude said:


> Thanks! I just ordered one to put on my Grey also. It looks like there's no actual width taper, which will also make it compatible with the bronze buckle... very cool.


Yeah, sorry I missed your question. It's Bonetto Cinturini Model 324. Ordered it from Lux for all of $25 shipped.



Et209 said:


> After setting time and I want to screw it back; that's when it gets gritty.


I used a toothpick and put a tiny bit of silicone lube on the threads - do this with all my watches. Smooth now.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Et209 said:


> After setting time and I want to screw it back; that's when it gets gritty.


That's surprising. Jason's crowns are usually pretty good.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Et209 said:


> After setting time and I want to screw it back; that's when it gets gritty.


Both of my Halios had gritty crowns when new (Laguna and Puck). All mine needed, was a bit of cleaning on the crown tube threads. I used floss, as i had read from another member, and crowns worked perfectly afterwards.

I would give it a try, it's a cheap fix if it works ; )


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Tropik B owners are still waiting on:
- Bronze buckles
- some sort of NATO/Cordura strap


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Quick question: Does anyone think that the lug holes are placed awfully close to the tips of the lugs?


-T


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Trel only the pre-orders are awaiting both (2 buckles and 1 NATO/Cordura strap) . Regular orders only get 1 buckle.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

From FB:
*Tropik SS Blue Prototype. Mesh is aftermarket. Release date for this and the black dial version to be announced soon - sorry for the wait!*


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't decide if I want the black or blue SS


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> From FB:
> *Tropik SS Blue Prototype. Mesh is aftermarket. Release date for this and the black dial version to be announced soon - sorry for the wait!*
> 
> View attachment 1245151


Blue looks so good! Does anybody have a guess on the price?


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> From FB:
> *Tropik SS Blue Prototype. Mesh is aftermarket. Release date for this and the black dial version to be announced soon - sorry for the wait!*


definitely liking the blue, but will probably stick with the black.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought the rumor was to be @ same price as the Tropik B.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Missed out the blue laguna, missed out the blue puck! Definitely getting the blue tropik this time!!


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Any patina pics from you Tropik B owners? We had an unseasonably hot and humid week last week and my patina developed extremely quickly. Unfortunately, the ions in my sweat and the central Virginia air resulted in a blackish coating that I don't enjoy. I'll try to get a good photo in the sunlight tomorrow.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's mine after wearing it every day since I got it September 28th in the pic with it on the green Maratac from just now (10 days) , the picture with the vintage leather PVD 5 ring NATO from Crown and Buckle is from mid way (5 days) here near the So. California coast. No sea water exposure or anything yet but it's getting darker slowly but surely.


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> From FB:
> *Tropik SS Blue Prototype. Mesh is aftermarket. Release date for this and the black dial version to be announced soon - sorry for the wait!*
> 
> View attachment 1245151


Was a bit worried about the shade of the blue SS from the other facebook photo, but all I can say to that is... YES!


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

A Tropik B review will soon be up on worn&wound. It'll have some patina pics.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> Here's mine after wearing it every day since I got it September 28th in the pic with it on the green Maratac from just now (10 days) , the picture with the vintage leather PVD 5 ring NATO from Crown and Buckle is from mid way (5 days) here near the So. California coast. No sea water exposure or anything yet but it's getting darker slowly but surely.


Wow. Mine darkened a whole lot faster than yours. Mine only looked like that for about 3 or 4 days. But I was out in the 95 degree heat a lot.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

So I got a Galaxy Note 3 and decided to try out the camera and get some more pics of my Green Tropik B. Here it is on infamous strap choice #6 with some more domed sapphire crystal pr0n (can't type p0rn I guess)









She's noisy and a little wobbly sometimes but I love her...

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## jxl (Oct 15, 2010)

Here is my green Tropik B checking in from hot tropical Singapore! About 2 weeks of wear and it is darkening nicely.

Some pictures with it on various straps. Awesome watch!


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Just wanted to share that my green tropik b has gained six seconds in THREE days. COSC what?


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> From FB:
> *Tropik SS Blue Prototype. Mesh is aftermarket. Release date for this and the black dial version to be announced soon - sorry for the wait!*
> 
> View attachment 1245151


Any idea whose aftermarket mesh?

-T


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> From FB:
> *Tropik SS Blue Prototype. Mesh is aftermarket. Release date for this and the black dial version to be announced soon - sorry for the wait!*
> 
> View attachment 1245151


I have been waiting to see the blue too. That's the one for me!!!
The wait has been killer though. Not even a hint at a rough release date or price.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> Any idea whose aftermarket mesh?
> 
> -T


Wjean omega style mesh (h-links). Have it and love it. I have a PVD Black version coming for my Tropik B soon.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Wjean omega style mesh (h-links). Have it and love it. I have a PVD Black version coming for my Tropik B soon.
> 
> Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


I have a black pvd 22 mm mesh never thought of putting it on that guess I'm enjoying the leather,
might change my mind when I see yours,


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> I have a black pvd 22 mm mesh never thought of putting it on that guess I'm enjoying the leather,
> might change my mind when I see yours,


I should have it by Monday. That was my first choice but this watch looks great on any strap I've put it on so far.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

elmiperru said:


> Just wanted to share that my green tropik b has gained six seconds in THREE days. COSC what?


I often get that type of nice performance from Japanese movements... Miyota 9015 is a great and accurate movement ! (and I get something like 4/5 seconds per two weeks on my OS300!!!). Copy that, you Swiss industry ?


----------



## robi516 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am the happy owner of Tropik B brown dial #71. My watch came with a tan horween leather strap and a brushed stainless buckle. The stainless buckle is nice but it doesn't look very good with the bronze watch. Jason stated that he would be shipping the bronze buckle separately when completed his new manufacturer, which he estimated would be in early October.

I have not heard any updates on the status of the bronze buckles. Has anyone heard from Jason about this???


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

I've been wondering too. Also curious what the bronze buckle is going to look like. I'm not crazy about the huge stainless one.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> From FB:
> *Tropik SS Blue Prototype. Mesh is aftermarket. Release date for this and the black dial version to be announced soon - sorry for the wait!*
> 
> View attachment 1245151


Looks like it's Navy blue after all, the previous photo showed a lighter shade.









Now if it was a dark sky/ice blue, like this watch (minus the ugly strap), it would be irresistible.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> I've been wondering too. Also curious what the bronze buckle is going to look like. I'm not crazy about the huge stainless one.


It's supposed to be the same buckle just matching bronze.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## madludwig (Jul 27, 2010)

I got a small nick and scratch on my greenie's bezel near two o'clock. should i have someone buff it out or let it remain as part of the patina-process?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Picture? In my opinion, it depends how severe.



madludwig said:


> I got a small nick and scratch on my greenie's bezel near two o'clock. should i have someone buff it out or let it remain as part of the patina-process?


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

madludwig said:


> I got a small nick and scratch on my greenie's bezel near two o'clock. should i have someone buff it out or let it remain as part of the patina-process?


If it was me I would leave it, I think it adds character. If it bothers you buff it out and the patina will start over again.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

madludwig said:


> I got a small nick and scratch on my greenie's bezel near two o'clock. should i have someone buff it out or let it remain as part of the patina-process?


I did this when I first got my Magrette Bronze-ish - literally within weeks of it arriving. Let it heal naturally. Bronze is cool like that. The ding won't go away, but it'll get less noticible as the watch develops more patina.

-T


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Chaz said:


> If it was me I would leave it, I think it adds character. If it bothers you buff it out and the patina will start over again.


+1

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I find myself still staring at this and enjoying watching it patina everyday. Here's a good wrist shot in daylight while on the Regimental Bronze NATO from C&B.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## tanwl (Jun 7, 2011)

My patina after 1 month plus of causal wearing.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey, just wondering... what happened to the Delfin? No prototype yet? :think:
If I'm not wrong, this is the 2013 Halios collection thread!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Word on the Deflin-courtesy of FB (if i may): "on the 3rd prototype and looking to get the chamfers right".


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Word on the Deflin-courtesy of FB (if i may): "on the 3rd prototype and looking to get the chamfers right".


Good one. Thanks for the update! lol


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Strap trade ?*

Is anyone interested in trading for my Brand new unworn #2...for their #3 or #5 ?









Shoot me a PM if interested, my #2 looks identical to a strap I already have....I'll list on the trade board if no takers.

Thanks


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Strap trade ?*



Bwana1 said:


> Is anyone interested in trading for my Brand new unworn #2...for their #3 or #5 ?
> 
> View attachment 1252076
> 
> ...


I might just need to verify if I have #3 or #5 since it looks slightly different in person.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Strap trade ?*



MPREZYA said:


> I might just need to verify if I have #3 or #5 since it looks slightly different in person.
> 
> Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


Great :-!, let me know....the #2 is a little more "honey'er" in color. But a great match for the Tropik B.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Strap trade ?*



Bwana1 said:


> Great :-!, let me know....the #2 is a little more "honey'er" in color. But a great match for the Tropik B.


I don't mind. The one I have is more reddish brown that's why I have to figure out which it was by looking at my order.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Strap trade ?*

Anybody notice that the edges of the straps are finished in that photo but not on the straps sent with the watch? Anybody know what kind of product is used to seal the edges?


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Strap trade ?*



kwiteaboy said:


> Anybody notice that the edges of the straps are finished in that photo but not on the straps sent with the watch? Anybody know what kind of product is used to seal the edges?


They are natural edge straps, they can be burnished...then finished with a edge dye, same stuff you use on dress shoes. I think they look great natural, thought I heard these were made by GSD.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Strap trade ?*

I like the straps very much
Jason said to me that the strapmaker was a one man Canadian horse farmer


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Strap trade ?*

Don't get me wrong, the leather and workmanship are very good. I was just curious if I could make mine look like the ones in the photo.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Thinking about the tobacco dial version since it's the only one left for sale. Has anyone purchased one? If so could you post a few pictures? Little worried about the contrast against the bronze on that version. Thanks


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like the pricing for the Tropik SS is up at $650 and ships 10/31. I just about pulled the trigger on a silver faced Bluering 20 minutes ago, now I'm torn.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Email from Jason, Tropik SS ordering opens tomorrow at 12pm PST!


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Any pics of blue SS with black strap


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

RTea said:


> Email from Jason, Tropik SS ordering opens tomorrow at 12pm PST!


Thanks you just saved me an email! Guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Get both!!! Actually both watches have their own unique qualities. The bluering wears much larger and has a stronger tool feel, while the Tropik is more dressy.



The0retical said:


> Looks like the pricing for the Tropik SS is up at $650 and ships 10/31. I just about pulled the trigger on a silver faced Bluering 20 minutes ago, now I'm torn.


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Thought real hard about it but I think I'm going to hold out for a Laguna rather than the Bluering, especially since it's an ebay item and they want quite a bit more for the Bluering than I've seen them sold for here. I'm sure someone will buy it though.

Don't want to be too impulsive :roll:


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

Review of the Tropik B up on wornandwound.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Bring on the Delfin now!


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Glad to see the Tropik SS is moving along. Would be useful to know how much the bracelet costs before committing to a purchase, though.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> Glad to see the Tropik SS is moving along. Would be useful to know how much the bracelet costs before committing to a purchase, though.


I don't really care about the bracelet, keep in mind I am a bracelet guy, to me the SS Tropik looks best on leather, mesh great option though.
I'd say add 80-100 bucks more.


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> Glad to see the Tropik SS is moving along. Would be useful to know how much the bracelet costs before committing to a purchase, though.


the email said around 65 dollars


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't decide between black or blue.


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

woud be nice to have pics that arnt the pre production model


----------



## mrbickelsworth (Sep 3, 2011)

I actually replied to the email requesting more photos. Hopefully we'll get to see a couple go up on facebook before the preorder window opens.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

i'll be purchasing a bracelet to go with my SS in Nov/Dec.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Shark Skin strap with the SS should be Superb!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Worn and wound review on the tropik b

Halios Tropik B Review | watch reviews on worn&wound


----------



## tdk (Oct 21, 2008)

The pics of the black Tropic SS show a white date background. I wonder if that is final. I would prefer black.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Ordering has been bumped up to 8pm PST now due to a family emergency for the Tropik SS. 

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

tdk said:


> The pics of the black Tropic SS show a white date background. I wonder if that is final. I would prefer black.


It will be black, as in the one.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*From FB*: Order opening at 8PM Pacific Time tonight-Oct 16th 2013


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

The wait is over....kind of....just ordered my black SS!


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Just ordered my black Tropik SS too, but I don't get mine till Christmas


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Logged in my first blue watch ever!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

UGGH stuck debating ordering now or holding off till payday next week... I have 4 other watches on the way on top of 2 that showed up yesterday.

At least I finally got my WJean PVD Omega style mesh now on my Tropik B. I like it and have gotten quite a few compliments already.










Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I just completed my order for the Tropik SS. Went with the blue cant wait to get this bad boy, this will be the smallest watch I have at 41mm.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

I want a blue but am going to hold off I want to see some more pics 1st according to Facebook the SS Tropik isn't limited so should be still available once people start getting them and posting some more pics, am keen to see what the bracelet is like as well 1st


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDF (May 15, 2008)

I went with the black, I can't wait to get this one. I think it will look great on leather and Zulu or nato. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Order placed for the SS Black.. looking forward to see it in real life.


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

What are people's experiences ordering from the EU? Unsure whether to order from the main site or the EU one. It seems that there is no price difference so I am tempted to order direct now, rather than wait for the EU store.


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

got me a black ....now just to wait a few weeks for it


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

Do I have to go back further than the last couple of pages to see pics of the SS models, or are bronze still all that's out there at this point?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Do I have to go back further than the last couple of pages to see pics of the SS models, or are bronze still all that's out there at this point?


www.halioswatches.com

There are some pics on there as well as their Facebook. They are prototype pics but they are shipping here starting the 31st for the SS. Bronze is sold out except the Tobacco Brown dial.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Do I have to go back further than the last couple of pages to see pics of the SS models, or are bronze still all that's out there at this point?


there isnt really any pics other than the ones on the website of the pre production model, im sure there will be some new nice ones coming out soon


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

#76 brown dial just arrived. I'm glad I jumped before they are all gone.










































Sorry for the crappy ipad pictures.


----------



## tryinginvain (Aug 25, 2010)

I ordered the black ss too, can't wait to get it. 

Too many purchases lately and a trip coming up; I'm going to have to sell some of my lesser worn watches pretty soon. I'll probably sell my Holotype (pvd, yellow face) so if anyone's interested before I get around to posting it feel free to pm me.


----------



## tdk (Oct 21, 2008)

I think the Tropik SS blue is sold out. It is no longer available for order.


----------



## baxtefer (May 7, 2011)

tdk said:


> I think the Tropik SS blue is sold out. It is no longer available for order.


Nope. It looks like they're delayed



halios said:


> BLUE DIAL DELAYED - ORDERING OPENS IN MID NOV


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

baxtefer said:


> Nope. It looks like they're delayed


I wonder if it's the date wheel issue again (color) ? That was why the picture of the blue has a photo shopped date window/wheel on it.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

A true testament to the quality of the Tropik B is that I just checked Watch Recon and did not see that anyone listed a Tropik B for sale within the past 31 days. I can't remember a new watch that has come out that at least a few buyers immediately flipped.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

digivandig said:


> A true testament to the quality of the Tropik B is that I just checked Watch Recon and did not see that anyone listed a Tropik B for sale within the past 31 days. I can't remember a new watch that has come out that at least a few buyers immediately flipped.


Jason did a really good job on this I would say prefect,
I have only seen one on here that someone wanted to trade none anywhere else on the internet,
I'm really loving mine and feel very lucky to have one so you won't see mine for sale,

cant believe the browns are not sold out yet that would of been my second choice after green


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Nothing on the s/s is available from the EU store. Doesn't look like any information has been updated for ages.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

digivandig said:


> A true testament to the quality of the Tropik B is that I just checked Watch Recon and did not see that anyone listed a Tropik B for sale within the past 31 days. I can't remember a new watch that has come out that at least a few buyers immediately flipped.


I recall seeing one dude selling his grey on dive watch connection but that's it. Maybe it's the same guy tho haha

Another thing is owners tend to hang on to bronze longer for the whole aging patina look.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> Nothing on the s/s is available from the EU store. Doesn't look like any information has been updated for ages.


If by "ages" you mean yesterday, than I agree

from Halios Facebook page yesterday: "_Ordering for the Tropik SS is now open. For our EU customers, Stephan will have the Halios EU site ready this weekend."_


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's more pictures of my Tropik B with patina.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

You're definitely darker than mine. 

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's the tropics here! Hot and humid.. But it's my watch that is darker than yours; i dont know if i am darker than you or not, my friend! Heehee..



MPREZYA said:


> You're definitely darker than mine.
> 
> Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Et209 said:


> It's the tropics here! Hot and humid.. But it's my watch that is darker than yours; i dont know if i am darker than you or not, my friend! Heehee..


I swear I put watch in there. lol

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

mngambler said:


> If by "ages" you mean yesterday, than I agree
> 
> from Halios Facebook page yesterday: "_Ordering for the Tropik SS is now open. For our EU customers, Stephan will have the Halios EU site ready this weekend."_


Thanks

I didn't check the facebook page. It still means that it hasn't been updated in ages (until this weekend). This is how it still looks - for someone not in here or checking in facebook, the information looks very out of date. Glad to hear it's about to be updated though.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

tdk said:


> I think the Tropik SS blue is sold out. It is no longer available for order.


I asked Jason about this, as I was about to order one, and he said that the dial factory mistakenly told him that they were complete when they're weren't; so he's closed the ordering for now, because it looks like another 5-6 weeks...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

So, naturally, I ordered a 'Black Beauty' instead!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> So, naturally, I ordered a 'Black Beauty' instead!


I thought you were on a blue hunt? Found it yet?


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

Crazy OT question- with relatively small scale productions like this, do you think the dials are made then printed all at one stop, before getting back for final assembly?


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry if this has been discussed already but is the date wheel on the tropik ss white lettering on black background or reverse?

Thanks.


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

jivetkr said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed already but is the date wheel on the tropik ss white lettering on black background or reverse?
> 
> Thanks.


its white lettering on a black wheel


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> I thought you were on a blue hunt? Found it yet?


It's between the Blue Tropik SS and the also-yet-to-be-released Aevig diver (forgetting it's name right now)..


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

From Halios Watches FB page....pics of the Sharkskin straps:

SS (black) strap








SS (blue) strap








I think these look great, and can't wait to see them on the watches.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

^ These straps rock!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

How does shark skin compare to regular leather?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Visually more texture and interesting to look at. The few I had in the past were originally stiffer but did soften up nicely.



ManMachine said:


> How does shark skin compare to regular leather?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Now, can somebody please explain to me (perhaps, then I could explain it to my wife) why, after having bought a tropik B, I have just ordered a black SS? Damn you, Jason!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

elmiperru said:


> Now, can somebody please explain to me (perhaps, then I could explain it to my wife) why, after having bought a tropik B, I have just ordered a black SS? Damn you, Jason!


It makes perfect sense to me...

You absolutely _*love*_ your B, and now you can have all of it's Halios virtues in a gorgeous black 'diver'!

I just did exactly the same thing... but it's a little easier for me, since there's no wife... :-d


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

WatchFan650 said:


> From Halios Watches FB page....pics of the Sharkskin straps:
> 
> SS strap
> View attachment 1256586
> ...


Unless I misread the FB post, both of these are for the SS version. They look awesome though!

-T


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

tfinnan said:


> Unless I misread the FB post, both of these are for the SS version. They look awesome though!
> 
> -T


You are correct and fixed. One is for the black version, and the other is for the blue.


----------



## AustinPeacock (Apr 25, 2013)

The blue leather looks awesome


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Since getting my tropik b I have been searching for a vintage leather strap,
now I have found one it is made from old Russian ww2 boots from master strapmaker Delaurian,
few pictures


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

coming from someone who only wears bracelets, that ^^ looks incredible wow


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

great strap M-Nuts..... sent you PM


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Should I be worried about whether we're actually going to see the Delfin this year? It's almost November already and not so much as an updated rendering, let alone a prototype shot...:think:

I've really been looking forward to the last model in the '13 lineup. I know Jason's been busy with the Tropiks, but here's hoping there's still one model to come!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Force434 said:


> Should I be worried about whether we're actually going to see the Delfin this year? It's almost November already and not so much as an updated rendering, let alone a prototype shot...:think:
> 
> I've really been looking forward to the last model in the '13 lineup. I know Jason's been busy with the Tropiks, but here's hoping there's still one model to come!


He's already mention new on Facebook that it may be early next year when the Delfin will launch.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> He's already mention new on Facebook that it may be early next year when the Delfin will launch.
> 
> Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


Thanks, bummer...would have made a nice Christmas gift to myself :-d Looking forward to it in any case!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Force434 said:


> Thanks, bummer...would have made a nice Christmas gift to myself :-d Looking forward to it in any case!


There's always a valentine gift for yourself of the Delfin.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## vantagesc (Nov 29, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> How does shark skin compare to regular leather?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Are sharks an endangered species? For some reason I never think twice about wearing gator straps, but it came to mind re shark. The shark strap fits the watch very well though.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I doubt the straps are from endangered sharks, but I agree that it makes me think a little more than, say, the leather that came with my Tropik B. I have to say that thread on the black strap matching the color of the text on the dial is just unbelievably cool, though.


----------



## AustinPeacock (Apr 25, 2013)

vantagesc said:


> Are sharks an endangered species? For some reason I never think twice about wearing gator straps, but it came to mind re shark. The shark strap fits the watch very well though.


It would be cool to know what kind of shark the leather comes from and where. Perhaps someone should find out.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I think I am a bit iffy on the shark strap as well
Would take a bracelet any day, or rubber.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Shark skin strap for the SS? I think it's wonderful! 

Generally, they have beautiful texture; and, they are more durable and water resistant than calf... I would have more of them, except their cost is significantly higher than calfskin..

Excellent choice, Jason!


----------



## Gunluver (Jul 11, 2013)

I really shouldn't have, but I had to see what all the fuss was about.....just placed my order for a brown dial tropic B. I hope it wears ok on me, my Obris Morgan Explorer wears a little large and its only 1mm bigger. Really hoping the tropic doesn't wear as big


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

If it helps any I find it wears fairly small. I have 6.5 inch wrists and have 3 Magrettes (which are fairly big) and I find it much smaller. In a good way though. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Forgive me if this has been covered already, I've been a way for a while....Is there any word on the Tropik B bronze buckles ?

Love the Tropik B, fit is great...style is very unique, one of my favorite watches to date. i Just put a beautiful Custom Horween Ox Blood on mine, wow it looks great.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> Love the Tropik B, fit is great...style is very unique, one of my favorite watches to date. i Just put a beautiful Custom Horween Ox Blood on mine, wow it looks great.


Well then, let's see a picture!!?!

Haven't heard anything about the bronze buckles... might be time to ask Jason..


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Just as an aside, and I'm sure previous buyers know this, but Halios and Jason are folks you really want to do business with. About a month after I received by Tropik B, the strap started to unravel. Send a note to Jason, and he responded "Yikes! Sorry to see. I will send you a replacement." No questions asked. Better yet, he did so knowing that he would have to order the strap from the strapmaker and have it made.

So I got my new strap today, and it looks perfect. All at no cost to me, and no hassles or questions asked from Jason. Amazing CS.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

It's becoming very clear to me that customer service is what's winning the game for these manufacturers. Halios reminds me of Rock Island Armory, a Philippine gun manufacturer by Armscor. In the past, Armscor guns were shrugged off as cheap, unreliable guns but today it's the exact opposite. Their US owners swear by them because what they lack in flash, they make up for in customer service. If you have any issue, they send replacements. If you send your gun for repair, they fix the problem AND make it more accurate and reliable. 

Halios is exactly the same, and that's why they'll win in the end. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunluver (Jul 11, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> If it helps any I find it wears fairly small. I have 6.5 inch wrists and have 3 Magrettes (which are fairly big) and I find it much smaller. In a good way though. I don't think you will be disappointed.


I hope so... My Tropik ships today and I'm really looking forward to it! Thanks for your response


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Any more pictures floating around for the Tropik SS ? These ship in 2 days? Be nice to see more before making a decisions anxious to get some brass buckles as well for my B


----------



## TiGG3RCaT (Oct 29, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Any more pictures floating around for the Tropik SS ? These ship in 2 days? Be nice to see more before making a decisions anxious to get some brass buckles as well for my B


Agreed, I would love more pictures...


----------



## Gaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

First Tropik B I've seen up for resale, in gray. I'm wanting a green dial and trying to decide whether I should try to wait for an olive Tropik B to go up or get a Seiko SARB017 Alpinist.


----------



## Rickyearl (Sep 4, 2009)

Quick n dirty Iphone shot of 2 month's patina:









Weird. Photobucket didn't save any of my edits. Had to download and re-upload it.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I will wait for photos of Tropik SS before making a decision. I like the date placement at 3 more as in Tropik B. Also hope to compare it to Delfin. 

Jason's service is one of the best.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Gaddy said:


> First Tropik B I've seen up for resale, in gray. I'm wanting a green dial and trying to decide whether I should try to wait for an olive Tropik B to go up or get a Seiko SARB017 Alpinist.


I'd suggest going for the grey if you can. You might be in for a long wait for a green. I'm certainly not parting with mine!


----------



## KatieB17 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello, 
First post in the dive watch forum. I've been watching the Tropik in SS for a while now and am thinking about what kind of rubber strap would compliment it. It feels like it needs something simple. Suggestions?


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Hirsch Pure is what I'd go with, but I think it'll look good on an Isofrane too.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

kwiteaboy said:


> Hirsch Pure is what I'd go with, but I think it'll look good on an Isofrane too.


Thanks for confirming what I was already envisioning, with the Hirsch Pure. Just a nice smooth rubber strap. I feel strap challenged for this particular watch for some reason. I was really keen on the lizard that initially was to be used, but the shark skin is just as exciting. I love the look of shark skin, but never owned one. I'd actually like both the shark & lizard, and then a nice rubber as in the Hirsch.

The Tropik SS has both style & class. It won't take any ole strap. I may be totally wrong, but think a Nato / Zulu would just take away from the watch.

I expect I'll end up ordering the bracelet too by and by. :-d

More watch fun!

RD


----------



## Gaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> I'd suggest going for the grey if you can. You might be in for a long wait for a green. I'm certainly not parting with mine!


It's tempting only because the seller lives in SoCal, as do I. But I'm really set on getting a green dial. Already have a watch with gray in the dial. I'd rather have the Seiko SARB017 if I can't get a Halios. But anyone who wants a gray dial should click on that link. Apparently he's never even worn the watch.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks for confirming what I was already envisioning, with the Hirsch Pure. Just a nice smooth rubber strap. I feel strap challenged for this particular watch for some reason. I was really keen on the lizard that initially was to be used, but the shark skin is just as exciting. I love the look of shark skin, but never owned one. I'd actually like both the shark & lizard, and then a nice rubber as in the Hirsch.
> 
> The Tropik SS has both style & class. It won't take any ole strap. I may be totally wrong, but think a Nato / Zulu would just take away from the watch.
> 
> ...


I've only got a green Hirsch Pure at the moment, which may be a problem. Not sure how many dollars I can spend on rubber watch straps, but perhaps it's better not to think about it...


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Bwana1 said:


> Love the Tropik B, fit is great...style is very unique, one of my favorite watches to date. I Just put a beautiful *Custom Horween Ox Blood* on mine, wow it looks great.





dougiedude said:


> Well then, let's see a picture!!?!
> 
> Haven't heard anything about the bronze buckles... might be time to ask Jason..


Sorry for the delay, having serious time management issues...due to family tragedies.





















I really think the combination of the bronze case/green dial....lends it self to strap colors & styles, that would be tough to work with other watches. It really opens up your choices, I have a few more interesting Customs coming in...will post at a later date.


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone heard or seen shipping information on the ss today? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> Sorry for the delay, having serious time management issues...due to family tragedies.
> 
> View attachment 1267267
> View attachment 1267268
> ...


Wow, that IS a beauty... 

...and once you put on that incoming bronze buckle, you will most _*certainly *_have a real eye-opener...


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been thinking about the ss since the announcement. Only negative for me is the thickness but I can probably deal with that. I just need to see more photos and will hold off until some new owners post their thoughts on it. I'm kind of surprised Jason didn't post more photos. I don't want the bracelet and would likely put it on a black Hirsch pure rather than the sharkskin although that strap does look nice.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

kwiteaboy said:


> I've only got a green Hirsch Pure at the moment, which may be a problem. Not sure how many dollars I can spend on rubber watch straps, but perhaps it's better not to think about it...
> 
> View attachment 1267203


Go Bonetto. Much cheaper.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a couple of Bonetto straps and I really like how they look, but they're very uncomfortable. Tips for breaking them in would be greatly appreciated (by my wife and my wallet).


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

kwiteaboy said:


> I have a couple of Bonetto straps and I really like how they look, but they're very uncomfortable. Tips for breaking them in would be greatly appreciated (by my wife and my wallet).


I've heard using boiling water in a pot and placing them in for 5-10 seconds softens up the rubber. People have used that on Seiko Z22 rubber straps with great success.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## baxtefer (May 7, 2011)

scubatl said:


> Anyone heard or seen shipping information on the ss today?


Yeah. There's been a small delay so they're unlikely to ship out before the weekend.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

AFG08 said:


> I have been thinking about the ss since the announcement. Only negative for me is the thickness but I can probably deal with that. I just need to see more photos and will hold off until some new owners post their thoughts on it. I'm kind of surprised Jason didn't post more photos. I don't want the bracelet and would likely put it on a black Hirsch pure rather than the sharkskin although that strap does look nice.


Hi I have the tropik b and the Thickness is not a problem remember it is a domed crystal so this will affect the specs


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

baxtefer said:


> Yeah. There's been a small delay so they're unlikely to ship out before the weekend.


Where did you hear that?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## baxtefer (May 7, 2011)

scubatl said:


> Where did you hear that?


Directly from Jason. I am planning on picking mine up in person, but he says that there's been a small delay.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

New Kain Heritage Vintage for the Tropik B


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Did anybody find out when the bronze buckles would be ready?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Did anybody find out when the bronze buckles would be ready?


I just asked Jason today as well as the bronze hardware Nato and this is his response via Facebook:










So hopefully soon enough...

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## mike03 (Mar 10, 2006)

My B came today. Brown dial and I love it! Tracking showed it released from customs and I was hoping but not expecting it to be delivered today. Left the house for an hour and of course came home to the pink slip. So, I got back in the Jeep going up and down the streets. The third postal person had it. So glad I didnt have to wait till Monday. My first post from a phone so excuse the crappy pic please. 










Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, it's always when you leave the house they come...o| ... that's exactly what I would have done, too!

Congrats on a BEautiful Brown...


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I typically would not consider a 41mm watch but the dial on the Tropik is simply elegant. I am finding it hard to resist getting a Tropik SS.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

anonsurfer said:


> I typically would not consider a 41mm watch but the dial on the Tropik is simply elegant. I am finding it hard to resist getting a Tropik SS.


I agree. I've got an 8" wrist and 41 doesn't work for me unless it's "all dial" like my Aqua Terra. I still look at that blue Tropic SS and it just grabs me in ways I cannot understand.

Do any of you have a Tropic B on a larger wrist and might care to share a photo?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

MPREZYA said:


> I've heard using boiling water in a pot and placing them in for 5-10 seconds softens up the rubber. People have used that on Seiko Z22 rubber straps with great success.
> 
> Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


Might try the hot/boiling water in a coffee mug, with the strap inside, curved as if it were on the wrist....


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> I agree. I've got an 8" wrist and 41 doesn't work for me unless it's "all dial" like my Aqua Terra. I still look at that blue Tropic SS and it just grabs me in ways I cannot understand.
> 
> Do any of you have a Tropic B on a larger wrist and might care to share a photo?


I have a 7.75" wrist and worried it would be too small but it fits quite well thanks to the decent lug to lug length. Look back earlier in this thread I believe I posted a wrist shot or two on other straps.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> Might try the hot/boiling water in a coffee mug, with the strap inside, curved as if it were on the wrist....


This works the same as when forming a mouthpiece for sports. You should be ok even putting it on some wire and dipping it in the boiling water pot for 10 seconds and then wrapping it around something curved or like you mention curved in a coffee or other cup.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> Might try the hot/boiling water in a coffee mug, with the strap inside, curved as if it were on the wrist....


I did just that, earlier today, but it didn't make any difference with my Boneto Cinturini... it still smells good however... great coffee aroma afterwards, too :-d


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> I have a 7.75" wrist and worried it would be too small but it fits quite well thanks to the decent lug to lug length. Look back earlier in this thread I believe I posted a wrist shot or two on other straps.


So you don't have to search, here's MPREZYA's photos he was referring to showing the Tropik B on his 7.75" wrist:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-new-2013-collection-773403-140.html#post6874148

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-new-2013-collection-773403-144.html#post6884503

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-new-2013-collection-773403-131.html#post6822464


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's one more recent pic I just took.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

disregard - email sent to Jason


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> Last questions (I promise) -
> 
> - does anyone know the crystal diameter?
> 
> ...


I can break out the calipers and give you a rough measurement or you can ask [email protected] He's fantastic for answering questions and shockingly fast as well.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

MPREZYA said:


> I can break out the calipers and give you a rough measurement or you can ask [email protected] He's fantastic for answering questions and shockingly fast as well.
> 
> Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


I emailed Jason, hope to hear back.

Disregard my last post folks, I was just thinking it easier to ask here but should have thought to ask Jason. I guess I'm used to another micro (who takes a while to respond lol!)

Thanks


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> I emailed Jason, hope to hear back.
> 
> Disregard my last post folks, I was just thinking it easier to ask here but should have thought to ask Jason. I guess I'm used to another micro (who takes a while to respond lol!)
> 
> Thanks


No worries we're all here to help though my measurement would be with the crystal still in the case as while I have the tools to remove it I would rather not disturb this beauty.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Per Jason; 

Crystal is 32mm, case about 41.5mm

That means the crystal is larger than both the Seiko MM300 and Aquadive BS100.


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

Trying my gray dial Tropik B out on black leather with bronze-ish stitching. Kinda like it.

















Cheers!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> Per Jason;
> 
> Crystal is 32mm, case about 41.5mm
> 
> That means the crystal is larger than both the Seiko MM300 and Aquadive BS100.


That makes my decision even easier. If the Dial OD is greater than 30mm I think I'll like it a lot. I have learned that dial OD > 30mm is one of my criteria for liking a watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

anonsurfer said:


> That makes my decision even easier. If the Dial OD is greater than 30mm I think I'll like it a lot. I have learned that dial OD > 30mm is one of my criteria for liking a watch.


He said the crystal was 32, so I'd guess the dial would be 28-30.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> He said the crystal was 32, so I'd guess the dial would be 28-30.


I know it doesn't sound like much but 28mm looks a lot smaller than 30mm when on the wrist. Can anyone with a Tropik B confirm the dial opening size (or the bezel inside diameter)?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> I know it doesn't sound like much but 28mm looks a lot smaller than 30mm when on the wrist. Can anyone with a Tropik B confirm the dial opening size (or the bezel inside diameter)?


Just measured mine it's 30mm


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Monkeynuts. Based on the dimensions I reckon the Tropik will wear similar to the SKX007, maybe a tad larger.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> Thanks Monkeynuts. Based on the dimensions I reckon the Tropik will wear similar to the SKX007, maybe a tad larger.


I can do a photo next to a skx011 if you like later after work that is basically a orange 007


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

That would be very helpful. If you have both I'd also be interested in your opinion of how they wear compared to each other (weight, size, height etc).


----------



## Gunluver (Jul 11, 2013)

This wait is killing me! Tracking shows mine still in customs since the 1st. I want my tropic already! Lol


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

Gunluver said:


> This wait is killing me! Tracking shows mine still in customs since the 1st. I want my tropic already! Lol


for the ss or b?


----------



## Gunluver (Jul 11, 2013)

The bronze



scubatl said:


> for the ss or b?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> That would be very helpful. If you have both I'd also be interested in your opinion of how they wear compared to each other (weight, size, height etc).


First things first these watches are like chalk and cheese,

The seiko is a more rugged watch and the tropik is much more elegant, the design on the tropik case really is beautiful but as for a size comparison very similar the lug to lug length is a little larger on the tropik,

the height on both watches looks to be the same to me until you get to the crystal, on the tropik being domed instead of flat raises it up to around 3mm at the center
weight is heavier on the seiko but the bronze does seem lighter compared to steel,
if you do like the seiko size then I don't think it would be possible to not like the tropik it's even same strap size

few pictures hope this has helped




























Also one next to a squale


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

That is very helpful, thank you.


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

just got shipping confirmation from jasn my black SS is on it way!


----------



## orangep7 (Nov 8, 2013)

Can't wait, have one ordered too!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats guys! Don't forget to post some pics here.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

scubatl said:


> just got shipping confirmation from jasn my black SS is on it way!


Hoping mine's not far behind.

When did you place your order?


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

scubatl said:


> just got shipping confirmation from jasn my black SS is on it way!


Mine is on the way too. Can't wait!


----------



## orangep7 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm "wrong" side of the Atlantic and likely to have to wait longer so looking forward to some pics too!


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Hoping mine's not far behind.
> 
> When did you place your order?


2 min after they went on sale


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Very cool, looking forward to seeing some wrist and lume shots. Been on the fence with this one so all I need is a couple of nice shots to put me over the edge


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Copy that & Ditto !!!! Black SS Tropik >>>>>Shipping notice received :-! Thank you Jason!!!

RD


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

scubatl said:


> 2 min after they went on sale


Wow, you seriously wanted this one... that's great...

Just got my notice from Canada Post, too. Shouldn't be too long, now~~~!!


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my delivery info too!! Blue SS Tropik!! Looking forward to it! Thx bro!!


----------



## Gunluver (Jul 11, 2013)

Customs finally released my Tropik B after a week, got it yesterday. I absolutely love it!! Me thinks this one will receive much wrist time!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Just up on Facebook! Correct date wheel


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Exquisite! Thanks! WOW! again. Great on the shark, and better than I thought on the bracelet. Good shots! Tuesday will be a fine day :-!

RD


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Gonna need that bracelet!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ExMachina said:


> Just up on Facebook! Correct date wheel
> View attachment 1278340
> View attachment 1278341
> View attachment 1278342
> View attachment 1278343


Wow man that looks GOOD!

Was thinking about a Seiko Shogun but this looks awesome.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow that looks good. Looks like I'm definitely going to have to flip my tropic bronze and get this.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Flip my bronze? No chance. But that is gorgeous!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

This looks great, but to flip my bronze Tropik B for it? Not a chance. To each their own. IMHO, a nice SS divers is easy to find, but there's not a bronze on the market that looks like the Tropik B. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

+1

To me, they're like two different watches; and both are beautiful... that's why soon I will have, _*and keep*_, both!


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

in the immortal words of Bart Scott: "Can't Wait!"


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Mad props.... thats pretty much perfect for a dressy diver.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

RAM75 said:


> This looks great, but to flip my bronze Tropik B for it? Not a chance. To each their own. IMHO, a nice SS divers is easy to find, but there's not a bronze on the market that looks like the Tropik B.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Agreed, it is very easy to find a SS diver with a black face
Not for a bronze diver with a green face though, and small enough for those with smaller wrists


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

Any talk on the Delfin thus far?


----------



## veno77 (Nov 1, 2011)

Any info how the Halios watches are shipped from Canada to US? I want to ship to friend of mine, who I am visiting next month. Should he pay any customs duties or taxes when the watch arrives in Virginia?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Real slick looks pics on that band.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

2014



conquistador said:


> Any talk on the Delfin thus far?


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

According to Jason, early 2014 hopefully...

Can't wait!



Zenrag said:


> 2014


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

veno77 said:


> Any info how the Halios watches are shipped from Canada to US? I want to ship to friend of mine, who I am visiting next month. Should he pay any customs duties or taxes when the watch arrives in Virginia?


You are one 'heluva' friend!

My SS went 'Canada Post', then 'USPS Priority Mail Express International' through Chicago. Currently, it's in customs there. My last watch from Halios did the same, took about 3 or 4 business days from the first shipping notice (including customs), and I never had to pay additional fees. 'Your mileage may vary';-).


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Rickyearl said:


> Quick n dirty Iphone shot of 2 month's patina:


Very cool. I've been wondering how the aluminum bronze might turn. 
Here is mine, pretty much brand new, with an Olivier buckle on the Halios strap, and with a C&B dress strap with a lightly torched buckle.














The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, and @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## contemporaryglobe (Nov 12, 2013)

Thrilled to say I received my Tropik SS today in the mail... Courier didn't deliver till 5pm, and it was snowing heavily (yes, it is a snowstorm in Ontario right now!) so I am surprised that I am among the first to receive it. The Tropik is everything I hoped for and more, with all the delays I must say I didn't expect for the details such as the strap saying "Halios" on both the underside and the buckle. I was getting worried with the wait, but I can say that it was entirely worth it. Quite simply, this watch easily bests any diver under the sub-1000 range and competes with much, much more expensive watches such as those from Omega. Great job, Jason! I don't regret spending my hard-earned summer job dollars at all (I am still in high school), so this was a big investment for me, one which I am glad I made. I will post wrist shots shortly!


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

contemporaryglobe said:


> Thrilled to say I received my Tropik SS today in the mail... Courier didn't deliver till 5pm, and it was snowing heavily (yes, it is a snowstorm in Ontario right now!) so I am surprised that I am among the first to receive it. The Tropik is everything I hoped for and more, with all the delays I must say I didn't expect for the details such as the strap saying "Halios" on both the underside and the buckle. I was getting worried with the wait, but I can say that it was entirely worth it. Quite simply, this watch easily bests any diver under the sub-1000 range and competes with much, much more expensive watches such as those from Omega. Great job, Jason! I don't regret spending my hard-earned summer job dollars at all (I am still in high school), so this was a big investment for me, one which I am glad I made. I will post wrist shots shortly!


I started getting into watches while I was in university so I usually spent at end of summer as I could work fulltime then like you or after Christmas when I had money from relatives to spend. Now Ive graduated it means I can save and spend when I want (when the fiance lets me), congrats on the watch man.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

i missed delivery of the Tropik SS today, so will have to pick it tomorrow at the Post Office :-(


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

contemporaryglobe said:


> Thrilled to say I received my Tropik SS today in the mail... Courier didn't deliver till 5pm, and it was snowing heavily (yes, it is a snowstorm in Ontario right now!) so I am surprised that I am among the first to receive it. The Tropik is everything I hoped for and more, with all the delays I must say I didn't expect for the details such as the strap saying "Halios" on both the underside and the buckle. I was getting worried with the wait, but I can say that it was entirely worth it. Quite simply, this watch easily bests any diver under the sub-1000 range and competes with much, much more expensive watches such as those from Omega. Great job, Jason! I don't regret spending my hard-earned summer job dollars at all (I am still in high school), so this was a big investment for me, one which I am glad I made. I will post wrist shots shortly!


WoW, congrats, young man!

The 1st SS delivery is in a *snowstorm!* That is really cool.

Too bad there wasn't a Halios camera crew to catch that one... can you imagine the marketing potential for bringing in future buyers?

"Hard-working high-schooler spends his precious few final dollars on Halios latest release; even takes delivery despite freezing snowstorm!"

Way to go, Contemporaryglobe!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

WatchFan650 said:


> i missed delivery of the Tropik SS today, so will have to pick it tomorrow at the Post Office :-(


Bummer.

And mine still stuck on "intake to US Customs".... yikes!

I just hope she makes it through..


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

Mine is still in US CUSTOMS.. WHERE ARE THE PICS!!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

contemporaryglobe said:


> Thrilled to say I received my Tropik SS today in the mail... Courier didn't deliver till 5pm, and it was snowing heavily (yes, it is a snowstorm in Ontario right now!) so I am surprised that I am among the first to receive it. The Tropik is everything I hoped for and more, with all the delays I must say I didn't expect for the details such as the strap saying "Halios" on both the underside and the buckle. I was getting worried with the wait, but I can say that it was entirely worth it. Quite simply, this watch easily bests any diver under the sub-1000 range and competes with much, much more expensive watches such as those from Omega. Great job, Jason! I don't regret spending my hard-earned summer job dollars at all (I am still in high school), so this was a big investment for me, one which I am glad I made. I will post wrist shots shortly!


Just a rhetorical question, but did it happen if there aren't photos?



Congrats on the new arrival!

-T


----------



## AustinPeacock (Apr 25, 2013)

Blue or black? I can't decide and I'm grinding my teeth in agony.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

contemporaryglobe said:


> Thrilled to say I received my Tropik SS today in the mail....... I will post wrist shots shortly!


This is your first post? A GLOWING REVIEW OF A YET TO ARRIVE ANYWHERE NEW WATCH. In a snow storm? And you expect us to believe youwith out pictures.... SHILL!, SHILL!, SHILL!
:-d
Just kidding, welcome to the forum. 
Damm fine piece you've acquired. Now please throw some meat to the lions and post some photographs for us to ogle over.


----------



## forestfortrees (Feb 9, 2010)

Some quick and dirties...(I'm sure someone will be along soon to post some nice picts)























One very cool detail I was not expecting was that 'TROPIK' on the dial is in a bronze color and it matches the stitching on the strap.


----------



## migganimon (Feb 18, 2013)

After a long delay, finally received the shipment notification on my Tropik SS. Arrives Friday!


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

migganimon said:


> After a long delay, finally received the shipment notification on my Tropik SS. Arrives Friday!


Where are you located?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## migganimon (Feb 18, 2013)

scubatl said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Minneapolis, MN. Hoping not to run into issues with customs.


----------



## contemporaryglobe (Nov 12, 2013)

As requested: 
No idea why it's in landscape vs portrait, but here is the beauty herself (and my cat, haha!)
Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

migganimon said:


> Minneapolis, MN. Hoping not to run into issues with customs.


Mine has been in customs since the 10th. Not moved yet. Damn government shut down

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## contemporaryglobe (Nov 12, 2013)

> I started getting into watches while I was in university so I usually spent at end of summer as I could work fulltime then like you or after Christmas when I had money from relatives to spend. Now Ive graduated it means I can save and spend when I want (when the fiance lets me), congrats on the watch man.


I've actually got a great job I'm about to start at WatchesToBuy.com, the owner of the site lives in the same city as me and recently opened up a physical store... got to talking about business and social media and to make a long story short I'm going to be doing their instagram and such! got to wear a Paul Newman Daytona too, really happy that funding my hobby may come as a result from working with it. don't think i'll ever have enough to spend, though, fiancé or not...


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Photos so far look great. The bezel is lumed right? Can someone post a lume shot or let us know how the lume is?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I spent a full day mulling this over, went ahead and ordered blue, and then spent another day mulling it over again after seeing the newly released production photos and then finally changed my final decision to black. I've wanted a blue diver for a long, long time but just think the black looks better for this watch. The shade of blue used seems too light for a dress watch. I'd take that color blue on a tool watch, or alternatively take the Tropik SS with a dark blue, but I find the light blue just doesn't work for me on the Tropik. Any other opinions? Good to see some photos in the wild! waiting for more.



AustinPeacock said:


> Blue or black? I can't decide and I'm grinding my teeth in agony.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally!










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

contemporaryglobe said:


> I've actually got a great job I'm about to start at WatchesToBuy.com, the owner of the site lives in the same city as me and recently opened up a physical store... got to talking about business and social media and to make a long story short I'm going to be doing their instagram and such! got to wear a Paul Newman Daytona too, really happy that funding my hobby may come as a result from working with it. don't think i'll ever have enough to spend, though, fiancé or not...


Thats great, I worked in the watch department of a jewellers after I left uni I got to handle all of the major swiss brands as well as the usual citizens, seikos etc. Its good when you get to work where your interests lie. Dont work in a shop any more but was a good year I had there, the discount helped as well 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

The SS Tropik is such lovely diver and looks perfect on leather, in all fairness.. I don't mind the lack of the Halios logo on the dial, but I do mind the lack of a full indexed ceramic insert, just my taste of course. ;-)

Enjoy guys! :-!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

vokotin said:


> The SS Tropik is such lovely diver and looks perfect on leather, in all fairness.. I don't mind the lack of the Halios logo on the dial, but I do mind the lack of a full indexed ceramic insert, just my taste of course. ;-)
> 
> Enjoy guys! :-!


Hello my good friend! Once again I will reiterate my thoughts on this particular release from Jason. I do think this model was purposefully toned down from representing a full on diver. An indexed insert would spoil the whole look of the watch IMHO. The bezel execution is subtle, and to me, a cosmetic nod to the watches 300m WR capability.

Halios has delivered an incredible array of full on dive watches. I think too many people are missing the whole idea and design concept of this particular watch (lack of logo included), and it's departure from past offerings.

:-d Cheers

RD


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hello my good friend! Once again I will reiterate my thoughts on this particular release from Jason. I do think this model was purposefully toned down from representing a full on diver. An indexed insert would spoil the whole look of the watch IMHO. The bezel execution is subtle, and to me, a cosmetic nod to the watches 300m WR capability.
> 
> Halios has delivered an incredible array of full on dive watches. I think too many people are missing the whole idea and design concept of this particular watch (lack of logo included), and it's departure from past offerings.
> 
> ...


Hello to you my great friend , I know what you mean, and I do know you love the SS Tropik as is, and believe me.. I do! 
But speaking of vintage nod, sometimes can't help myself... the timeless SM300 and 6015 designs with those fully indexed inserts come to my mind and spoil everything up! :-d

Enjoy yours, it truly is a gorgeous diver. b-)

Cheers!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> I do think this model was purposefully toned down from representing a full on diver. An indexed insert would spoil the whole look of the watch IMHO. The bezel execution is subtle, and to me, a cosmetic nod to the watches 300m WR capability.
> Halios has delivered an incredible array of full on dive watches. I think too many people are missing the whole idea and design concept of this particular watch (lack of logo included), and it's departure from past offerings.
> :-d Cheers
> RD


I couldnt agree more. 
The (what looks like) ceramic logo on the crown is more than enough. 
I love the lack of indexing on the bezel.
The simple clean dial is understated and perfect.

Yes its a terribly un-functional diver..... but on that shark skin strap its an elegant dressy diver that I find myself coming back to again and again.

Even my wife, who barely tolerates my current interest in large tool diver's likes the SS..... She's placed it at the top of my christmas list


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I don't really like the case shape but if the bezel insert were fully indexed I would buy one! My watch tastes and requirements have gone pretty much full circle, no longer will I buy anything in stainless unless it's under 42mm with relatively short lug to lug length, not to thick and I want fully indexed bezels. My wrist is not tiny running between 7.25 and 7.4" (depending on temp and water exposure) and while I really like my Shogun I dislike the size and may end up flipping it once I find something like an older Omega SMP to replace it with.

I don't see any reason to make the Tropik SS a lessor dive watch, that's the role of the "B" in my opinion. No more big or heavy watches for me.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nicely done here.
Very classy,elegant. Agree that Jason has gone in more a more dressier watch here and it works! I almost wish the case were polished to complete the look. 
The dial printing and the raised indices are top notch!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> Photos so far look great. The bezel is lumed right? Can someone post a lume shot or let us know how the lume is?


The cousin to my Bronze just arrived a few hours ago. Quite a surprise, as it was last 'seen' in customs in Chicago yesterday!!

Here they are together for the first time:



























Of course, pics are nice, but subjectively, I'd say the lume, even though similar, is superior on the SS compared to the B, not only because of more 'real estate' that is lumed(slightly longer and thicker indices), but also because the bezel is _beautifully_ lumed...

IMO, it's the most tasteful bezel lume I've ever seen, whether live, or in pics...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

My 'Steinie' OVM asked to get into some photos too, so here's a few more pics (I hope everyone likes pics!):





















Edit: for those asking about the straps, the Tropik B is on a Bonetto Centurini 'carbon fiber' rubber, and the OVM is on a C & B *'Marina'*(I've corrected this; originally, I mis-stated that is was a 'Harbor') vintage cowhide....

*and finally, some wrist shots:*















...and I have a feeling the lume shot needs an encore!:


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> The cousin to my Bronze just arrived a few hours ago. Quite a surprise, as it was last 'seen' in customs in Chicago yesterday!!
> 
> Here they are together for the first time:
> 
> ...


Dam you dougiedude

just when I convinced myself I don't need the ss and the tropik b you post this


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Halios did a great job with the Tropik SS. Very well executed. Despite a glut of black-faced divers in my collection, I'm very tempted to add another.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think Tropik SS is a "dressy diver". It is an elegant diver. 

Hard to find another micro with such diverse and distinct designs


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Dam you dougiedude
> 
> just when I convinced myself I don't need the ss and the tropik b you post this


What else are WIS-friends for?

You NEED both... (he-he-he!)


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I just have to add:

Jason is really good at the little surprises. 

It was already mentioned by 'forestfortrees' how the dial on the SS has 'TROPIC' applied to the dial in a bronze color that matches the stitching on the shark-skin strap; such attention to detail. 

Well, without my even asking, Jason sent me SS #17 (my favorite number). Apparently, he remembered (or used his database) from many months ago when I asked for #17 when ordering the Bronze... thanks, again, Jason! :-!


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm having a real hard time not pulling the trigger on the SS...it's better than I imagined and, like all Halios designs, it just "works" The plain bezel (IMHO) is actually the highlight of the design and really sets it apart from other divers. No, it doesn't make the SS the MOST functional design but it's not not-functional either (and it's not trying to represent the epitome of dive watch potential anyway). But even with the plain bezel, the fully ticked "chapter ring" (yeah, not the correct term but you see what I mean) actually seems like it would make it pretty easy to read minutes off of the bezel...and I have to think that design choice was intentional.

Ugh. I'm really looking for a part of the watch I don't like and I'm not finding it


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> My 'Steinie' OVM asked to get into some photos too, so here's a few more pics (I hope everyone likes pics!):


Thank you for the pics dougiedude, especially the lume shot and side by side with the OVM, it is a good reference. What size is your wrist? Would you say the Tropik wears smaller than the OVM? The Tropik looks smaller in the photos.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

ExMachina said:


> I'm having a real hard time not pulling the trigger on the SS...
> 
> Ugh. I'm really looking for a part of the watch I don't like and I'm not finding it


+1.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

That's what's cool about micro brands like Halios. Designs have a singular feel or principle because it's not designed by committee or focus group.

One guy designed it based on a vision. So every element fits that vision. Unlike in a committee where a bunch of elements were simply put together in a mish-mash fashion, hoping things will fit together.

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> Thank you for the pics dougiedude, especially the lume shot and side by side with the OVM, it is a good reference. What size is your wrist? Would you say the Tropik wears smaller than the OVM? The Tropik looks smaller in the photos.


My wrist is 6.75 in (17mm for you Euro-Asians).

Tropik definitely wears smaller, but not alot. Both are very comfortable on me; I think their thicknesses (or lack thereof) and thus, relatively light weights make them easy to wear.

Visually, though (and you can see from the pics) the longer lugs (51.0 for OVM, 47.5 for Tropik by my caliper) of the OVM puts it at the limit for my wrist. Believe it or not, the dial of the Tropik is 0.8mm wider than that of the OVM (30.0 vs. 29.2)! That's probably why the Tropik seems to wear large for its actual size.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Picked up my Tropik SS from the post office today after missing delivery yesterday. This is my first Halios, but i would definitely purchase from them again. Jason gave me a call last week because he remembered i had asked about a certain serial # back in May or June (I did get the serial # i wanted). The watch is everything i had hoped it would be, and probably won't leave my wrist for awhile. i find myself looking at the watch profile a lot so i can distort the dial with the domed crystal....haha. Here are a few cell phone pics:


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

One of the best designed watches in any price range.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> I just have to add:
> 
> Jason is really good at the little surprises.
> 
> ...


Awesome nice to have both the same, so is the ss limited to 100 like the bronze?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Awesome nice to have both the same, so is the ss limited to 100 like the bronze?


No. I think it's regular production.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Did anyone test their watch accuracy? 

My Tropik B is running at +5-6 secs. Just within COSC. 

That's another + for Halios regulating their watches. 

Again, it's the little things...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

lorsban said:


> Did anyone test their watch accuracy?
> 
> My Tropik B is running at +5-6 secs. Just within COSC.
> 
> ...


My Tropik B was an amazing *+0 to 0.5* per day for the first few weeks, but has settled into *+3 to +4*.

My SS has lost 2.5s in the 20 hours since taking delivery.

So, both within COSC so far...b-)

Great movement, this Miyota 9015, and awesome regulating this _*Halios *_dude (Jason) :-!...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

+4 is still really good!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

As good as any of my ETA's, although I don't have any of their 'high end' models...


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

WatchFan650 said:


> Picked up my Tropik SS from the post office today after missing delivery yesterday. This is my first Halios, but i would definitely purchase from them again. Jason gave me a call last week because he remembered i had asked about a certain serial # back in May or June (I did get the serial # i wanted). The watch is everything i had hoped it would be, and probably won't leave my wrist for awhile. i find myself looking at the watch profile a lot so i can distort the dial with the domed crystal....haha. Here are a few cell phone pics:
> 
> View attachment 1281651
> 
> ...


when did you get yours? where are you located? mine is still sitting in customs, for 4 days now


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Just a quick drive-by 'till I can follow up properly ;-) I grabbed mine from the P.O. late yesterday, and I am absolutely ecstatic! The Halios SS Tropik is now the centerpiece of my diminishing collection. The SS Tropik has fullfilled every expectation from the very first glimpse. A dive capable design I had envisioned for a long time. Thank you Jason!








​


dougiedude said:


> I just have to add:
> Jason is really good at the little surprises.


And also BIG surprises. I was astonished, honored, and totally bowled over to receive the "one". I have to say, my enthusiasm was pretty evident throughout this thread from the start. :-d Thank you Jason so very much!

Adam/RD








​


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

scubatl said:


> when did you get yours? where are you located? mine is still sitting in customs, for 4 days now


it actually arrived on tuesday (NOV 12), but i wasn't there to sign for it, so i picked it up the next day. i am in the greater SF Bay Area, and mine sat in customs for maybe a day. customs is hit or miss. i have had things go in and out, and other things that have languished. hopefully you won't have to wait much longer.

In just about 12 hours mine has lost about 2s.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> And also BIG surprises. I was astonished, honored, and totally bowled over to receive the "one". I have to say, my enthusiasm was pretty evident throughout this thread from the start. :-d Thank you Jason so very much!
> 
> Adam/RD
> 
> ​


nice they can only be one


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

WatchFan650 said:


> it actually arrived on tuesday (NOV 12), but i wasn't there to sign for it, so i picked it up the next day. i am in the greater SF Bay Area, and mine sat in customs for maybe a day. customs is hit or miss. i have had things go in and out, and other things that have languished. hopefully you won't have to wait much longer.
> 
> In just about 12 hours mine has lost about 2s.


mine is just sitting theres, says inbound for customs for 4 days now...this is painful....


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

scubatl said:


> mine is just sitting theres, says inbound for customs for 4 days now...this is painful....


Mine is I do not know where, there has not been an update since it left Canada 2 days ago. When I ordered my Tropik B it was on my wrist 4 days after it was shipped and updated every step of the way. I like being able to track my watch's journey.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree, the little surprises are great.

Unusually for me, I sat on the fence for a long time before diving in (so to speak) for a Tropik B. I'd followed the thread, the development, the unboxing of new ones. I've had quite a few bronzes recently and have not held onto any of them. They were all larger, more bulky and fairly blingy with the initial rose colour.

This is not what I expected. The warmth of the aluminum bronze is really nice, it wears really comfortably and the transition from dome to bezel is lovely. Great strap too.

I'm really happy about the number Jason sent me.

007

That's right, the watch is Bronze......Aluminum Bronze...

Cue credits









Sent from my GT-N7000B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Well look at what showed up. First thoughts very nice, I was a little worried about the 41mm on my 8" wrist but I think it works. Sorry about the picks just some quick ones with the I-pad.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Torch lighter + spare buckle =


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

How long after ordering did you guys get shipping info from Jason? Ordered yesterday first thing


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Is the blue open for purchase? I thought it was slightly delayed?

Thanks!


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

I just wanted to send a big "Thanks" to Jason for his attention to detail. I bought a green tropik b a couple of months ago. He was kind enough to allocate the number I asked him to. What was my surprise earlier today when I saw the same serial number (31) in my black tropik ss. Class, Jason!


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

forest24018 said:


> How long after ordering did you guys get shipping info from Jason? Ordered yesterday first thing


Ordered Tuesday morning, got a shipping notification but I don't think it has yet been shipped.


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

AFG08 said:


> Ordered Tuesday morning, got a shipping notification but I don't think it has yet been shipped.


thanks, but what I am asking is how long between the time you ordered and the time you got notification?

I order/paid/got a paypal receipt 24hrs ago and have not gotten anything since


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

tynian16 said:


> Is the blue open for purchase? I thought it was slightly delayed?
> 
> Thanks!


It isnt open for order yet, but I had ordered when they first went on sale before Jason discovered there was an issue with the blue dials. I was told it would be 4-6 weeks and asked if If I would like black instead or wait for the blue, I chose to wait, but then shortly after I got a confirmation of shipment. I honestly thought it was going to come black by mistake and would have been alright with that after seeing some of the pictures of the black ones, it was a toss up for me on the black or blue. I opened it up and I was happy as hell to see the nice blue dial, not sure how Jason did it so Quick but I am happy he did. I dont know if pictures do these watches complete justice.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Is the blue dial glossy?


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> Is the blue dial glossy?


Its hard to tell how glossy it is with the domed crystal but it is definatly not matt.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Still waiting for my bronze buckle. It's been a while

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


----------



## tryinginvain (Aug 25, 2010)

Got my Tropik SS on Wednesday, put a Hirsch Pure on it today


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

tryinginvain....... you're killing me. GREAT photo's, looks great on Hirsh.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Great look. I'm still waiting for shipping information on the one I ordered but but my plan has always been to put it on a black Hirsch pure. I may never wear it on the strap that comes with it.


----------



## orangep7 (Nov 8, 2013)

tryinginvain said:


> Got my Tropik SS on Wednesday, put a Hirsch Pure on it today
> 
> View attachment 1283426
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. I wouldn't mind some more photos while I wait on the other side of the Atlantic for mine..........


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine arrived today, and I'm blown away. Halios continues to be a cut above any other micro brand in my eyes. The strap is incredibly nice, but my SS will be living like its bronze brother on a Hirsch Pure


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to guess the buckles should be soon since he just posted the Cordura strap in green on Facebook that he mentioned before us Tropik B owners should be getting. Don't take my word for it though without following up with Jason.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok Halios verified this is the Cordura strap us Tropik B pre-order owners will get. Not sure about other colors yet.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

I received my Tropiks this morning. They are both very nice and will get a lot of wrist time. Here is a couple crappy pictures from my Ipad
.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Chaz said:


> I received my Tropiks this morning. They are both very nice and will get a lot of wrist time. Here is a couple crappy pictures from my Ipad
> .
> View attachment 1284153


Dude, you got both? That's really awesome! Which one do you like the most?


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> Dude, you got both? That's really awesome! Which one do you like the most?


I like the blue one the best out of the SS Tropiks. I have the blue one on right now, but it is hard to say since I only had them for 2 hours. I also think that my kindergartens are going to like the Blue the best too. I work with about 80 of them and are infatuated with turning the bezel of my dive watches. The only thing is that the bezel is harder to turn than some of my other watches and their little fingers might have a hard time turning it. I on the other hand think that it turns very nicely not too hard and not easy enough to turn by accident. I also really like the Sharkskin straps that they arrived on a very interesting touch of class to an already distinguished looking watch.
This ends my watch buying for the year time to recover and start planning for next years purchases. I guess the Delfin might also be in play then, who knows so many watches and so little cash.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

That blue is so gorgeous. I wonder if the bezels are swappable...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Thoroughly impressed guys!!!! Jason did a fine job on the Tropik SSs. I decided to wait for the Delfin....bring on the Delfin. Long live the Delfin!


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Tropik B on Hirsch Pure, Tropik SS on Hirsch Accent


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Thoroughly impressed guys!!!! Jason did a fine job on the Tropik SSs. I decide to wait for the Delfin....bring on the Delfin. Long live the Delfin!


I'm there with ya.


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

MPREZYA said:


>


Hmmm... matching green, grey, and brown cordura straps for Tropik B guys?? ... that would be cool!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

arkane said:


> Hmmm... matching green, grey, and brown cordura straps for Tropik B guys?? ... that would be cool!


Knowing Jason that is probably the case.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how the Tropic SS wears when comparing it to the Sekio skx007/09? I always use this watch as a reference. If it fits a little large then I need to get me one while waiting for the Delfin... Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Can anyone tell me how the Tropic SS wears when comparing it to the Sekio skx007/09? I always use this watch as a reference. If it fits a little large then I need to get me one while waiting for the Delfin... Please let me know. Thanks


I had the same question a few pages back. See photos from monkeynuts:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-new-2013-collection-773403-155.html#post6957133

Based on the photos and dial opening size (30mm) it looks like it wears very similar to the SKX. My problem is that I only like the SKX when it is on an oyster bracelet and the Tropik SS doesn't have a bracelet included. The SKX wears too small on a strap for me. That is really the only thing that has prevented me from pulling the trigger on the Tropik SS. I am going to try and hold out for the Delfin.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Zenrag said:


> Thoroughly impressed guys!!!! Jason did a fine job on the Tropik SSs. I decided to wait for the Delfin....bring on the Delfin. Long live the Delfin!





Knoc said:


> I'm there with ya.


+1. I'm holding out for the Delfin, and it's at the very top of my list. I can't wait to see more details, including dial color options.

Love my Tropik B, but at 41mm its a _little_ small for my taste and I'm thinking the Delfin at 44 will scratch my itch for some new Halios steel quite nicely...:-!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> I had the same question a few pages back. See photos from monkeynuts:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-new-2013-collection-773403-155.html#post6957133
> 
> Based on the photos and dial opening size (30mm) it looks like it wears very similar to the SKX. My problem is that I only like the SKX when it is on an oyster bracelet and the Tropik SS doesn't have a bracelet included. The SKX wears too small on a strap for me. That is really the only thing that has prevented me from pulling the trigger on the Tropik SS. I am going to try and hold out for the Delfin.


I think Jason is going to be selling the tropik on a steel bracelet soon and I think he's going to make it available to sell separate as well for those who brought the shark straps
Cheers


----------



## tryinginvain (Aug 25, 2010)

Watchadoo:


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow! That bracelet design really sets off the watch.

It's not something I would have thought to try, but it really balances the Tropik's minimalist design.



tryinginvain said:


> Watchadoo:


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Quick Update: after 3.5 days the watch is running about 3.5s slow per day. As i suspected when i opened it, it is the only watch i have worn since i received it.

my poor attempt at a cool photo with my phone.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder if they'll use the Laguna style bracelet or if they'll use an original design for the tropik...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought it was going to be the same bracelet pictured on Facebook. Does anyone know?



lorsban said:


> I wonder if they'll use the Laguna style bracelet or if they'll use an original design for the tropik...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> I thought it was going to be the same bracelet pictured on Facebook. Does anyone know?


Ya I saw that too. Just wondering if he decided to go another direction.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

tryinginvain said:


> Watchadoo QUOTE]
> 
> Love the bracelet / love the SS look - hate the gap.


----------



## acutcliffe (Oct 27, 2011)

Not the greatest photo...but this just arrived









Crap photo, amazing watch...number 4 is on the wrist...


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got my blue Tropik SS moments ago. First thing I noticed was the weight! Wow! Loved that. It feels bulkier than then bronze; like a big brother vs small brother thing.. The blue looks amazing. It's darker which is nice. My kids are gonna love it!

Ok some pictures!










And










Edited:

I think the blue Tropik SS is really a much misunderstood watch. It really looks much much better than in photos. It has more presence than Tropik B. its has more "dome" than the B. it's bezel reflects in the sunlight and the bright and unique blue makes the whole watch stand out. I am a typical boring black shirt black pant black watch kinda guy. As I walk along the footpath; I can see the blue from the corner of my eye. Stopped to enjoy its brilliance.. Took some pictures for u guys!! IMHO If you are looking for that exta spice in your daily wear; this watch may make a difference.


----------



## tryinginvain (Aug 25, 2010)

matthew P said:


> tryinginvain said:
> 
> 
> > Watchadoo QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I prefer the watchadoo to the oyster on the facebook page


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

matthew P said:


> I prefer the watchadoo to the oyster on the facebook page


Um, that's interesting. 'tryininvain's" photo looked good, but when I put my watchadoo to the SS Tropik, it doesn't work for me at all. Looking forward to the official Halios bracelet now! Regarding gap, the lugs are pretty short, so any gap is minimal IMHO.

To each his own...as always 

Cheers!

RD


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The blue looks very well. I think this is a true blue color, and maybe a little brighter than the deep sea type of blue. Blue can be hard to capture, and usually outdoor pictures without direct sun show the color best.


----------



## Audy (Nov 1, 2012)

I know this has been pointed out previously in the thread, but I just want to say again how much I love the matching color date wheel on the blue. I'm not sure if there are any other pieces in this price bracket where you can get a blue date wheel and dial. Maybe the SARB045, if you can find one.

Oh, and here is Grey 25 Tropik B checking in after 2 months:









The copper color of the C&B hardware is becoming easier to put up with as it darkens.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Interested in purchasing a new watch for the holiday season. Narrowed it down to Tropik ss or used Sinn 556. I know they are completely different watches, however I am interested in what you guy think. I have a feeling people may be biased on this thread. 

Thanks, 

Joe


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

itsajobar said:


> Interested in purchasing a new watch for the holiday season. Narrowed it down to Tropik ss or used Sinn 556. I know they are completely different watches, however I am interested in what you guy think. I have a feeling people may be biased on this thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


No contest.

SINN!!!

Haha just kidding.

Seriously tho, Sinn is ok but I think their designs are dated. Original but kind of on the bland side?

Halios on the other hand use the classic approach but manage to still keep things fresh. Their watches look vintage in spite of their having no direct ties to older designs.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Ok just received my black ss Tropik here in down under Australia/ Brisbane , don't think I need to post any pics ( there are plenty ) anyone sitting on the fence should jump while these are available , pics DO NOT do the watch justice - now I need decide if I need the blue as well!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Does Halios ever do a christmas discount code ? ( like Armida just anounced?)


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Does Halios ever do a christmas discount code ? ( like Armida just anounced?)


I've never heard of them doing so. And from Jason/Halios' perspective, they don't need to as every watch line they've made sells out (excluding the just introduced tropiks).


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

matthew P said:


> Does Halios ever do a christmas discount code ? ( like Armida just anounced?)


Doubtful, but last year Jason released the last two grey Lagunas for sale in December, so maybe we'll see something like that.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

All sold out of the tropik bs now, Jason has said about more colours next year 
from halios site

BRONZE TROPIKS NOW SOLD OUT
The green, grey and brown versions of the 2013 Tropik Bs are now sold out and retired. We will be introducing new colours for the 2014 collection. The bronze buckles are still in production and will be mailed out as soon as they’re completed!


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Have been back and forth about the Tropik SS blue for a couple of months now, couldn't decide whether I liked the shade of blue or not.

The past couple of sets of pictures have gone a long way to convincing me; so thanks to everyone posting pics.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> Have been back and forth about the Tropik SS blue for a couple of months now, couldn't decide whether I liked the shade of blue or not.
> 
> The past couple of sets of pictures have gone a long way to convincing me; so thanks to everyone posting pics.


I was a on the fence about the black or blue, I went with the blue and I will say the pictures dont really do it justice. It looks supurb in person, Jump on it.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Got my SS black yesterday. I'm very pleased with it. Great looking watch at a very reasonable price. Mine is running at about +3 seconds per day for the first 24 hour timing test. I might have ordered one of the B's so glad to hear they're all gone as I have greatly exceeded my watch budget for the year. Maybe by the time Jason gets some new dial colors I'll be ready for another purchase. He's definitely got a winner with this design.


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

This thread needed another pic, 67 landed in VA


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

#7 checking in....


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

#7 Tropik Bronze back at you 









Sent from my GT-N7000B using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

johnnmiller1 said:


> #7 Tropik Bronze back at you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#6 says hello!










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kachunk (May 31, 2013)

tryinginvain said:


> Watchadoo:


I really like how the hands look almost bronze in this photo. 
Is the photo is color modified or its a reflection from something in the background? It looks great with the stainless bracelet and bronze "Tropik" lettering. 
Potential future mod for me???


----------



## SectionEht (Apr 23, 2009)

#88 arrived yesterday. The quality of the finishing is unbelievable. It's even brushed between the lugs, who does that at this price?


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

How died it wear? Can a 6.25 wrist pull it off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SectionEht said:


> #88 arrived yesterday. The quality of the finishing is unbelievable. It's even brushed between the lugs, who does that at this price?


I love the design, and want a blue diver, but feel this blue is too bright for my personal tastes. But, it looks a darker in some shots than others. To those with the blue give me a real world point of reference. Like Duke Blue Devils blue, NY Giants blue, Dallas Cowboys blue?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> How died it wear? Can a 6.25 wrist pull it off?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely! Mine's about the same size as yours..


----------



## salvon (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all, it's my first post here! Wanna join in the fun! #8 checking in!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

salvon said:


> Hi all, it's my first post here! Wanna join in the fun! #8 checking in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap! Looks great with the Tropik B. What is that?

Can you post a pic of the buckle side, or an off-the-wrist, full strap shot?


----------



## salvon (Nov 8, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Nice strap! Looks great with the Tropik B. What is that?
> 
> Can you post a pic of the buckle side, or an off-the-wrist, full strap shot?


Hello dude! Indeed it is a nice strap and goes really well with the tropik B! The buckle is a Pvd Pre-V, which was meant for my other watch. Guess who?! It's from Steveo!! Handcrafted!
Watch is not with me now, hope these 2pics help to ease the itch...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

salvon said:


> Hi all, it's my first post here! Wanna join in the fun! #8 checking in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard!

"I'm just a witness."


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

salvon said:


> Hello dude! Indeed it is a nice strap and goes really well with the tropik B! The buckle is a Pvd Pre-V, which was meant for my other watch. Guess who?! It's from Steveo!! Handcrafted!
> Watch is not with me now, hope these 2pics help to ease the itch...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I believe I've heard of Steveo...

Yes, welcome to the forums; posting can be as much an addiction as the watches themselves... :-!


----------



## SectionEht (Apr 23, 2009)

RAM75 said:


> I love the design, and want a blue diver, but feel this blue is too bright for my personal tastes. But, it looks a darker in some shots than others. To those with the blue give me a real world point of reference. Like Duke Blue Devils blue, NY Giants blue, Dallas Cowboys blue?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


The glossy dial and bezel make the blue shift quite a bit depending on the light. In bright sunlight, it's the really bright blue that it shows up as in most pics. In most other lighting it's a little more subdued. It's definitely a brighter blue than the ceramic Omega Seamaster and titanium Planet Ocean. Very similar to the ceramic white gold Rolex Submariner. I hope that helps?


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Tropik b 96 checking in

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


----------



## salvon (Nov 8, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Thanks, I believe I've heard of Steveo...
> 
> Yes, welcome to the forums; posting can be as much an addiction as the watches themselves... :-!


Thanks dude & Jme for the welcome! 
Fully agreed with the addiction issue and it is highly contagious!
Technology advancement has made this worse... ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

It becomes a very sad addiction over time... twelve steps baby!



salvon said:


> Thanks dude & Jme for the welcome!
> Fully agreed with the addiction issue and it is highly contagious!
> Technology advancement has made this worse... &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SectionEht said:


> The glossy dial and bezel make the blue shift quite a bit depending on the light. In bright sunlight, it's the really bright blue that it shows up as in most pics. In most other lighting it's a little more subdued. It's definitely a brighter blue than the ceramic Omega Seamaster and titanium Planet Ocean. Very similar to the ceramic white gold Rolex Submariner. I hope that helps?


Thanks that helps

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SectionEht (Apr 23, 2009)

Two different looks for the blue Tropik. What do you guys think?


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it needs a bracelet or a rubber strap

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

blurrycloud said:


> I think it needs a bracelet or a rubber strap
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


I'm with blurrycloud, but 'to each is own'...;-)


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

SectionEht said:


> Two different looks for the blue Tropik. What do you guys think?


Looks good but I'd prefer it on a Hirsh Pure or Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap myself.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree, get a blue or white Hirsch Pure on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd try with vintage leather straps, including the ones from Tropik B.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

So I forced some Patina on not only my Tropik B but my Armida A8 and Maranez Layan.

@15min in warm water and LoS gel mixture resulted in this.










I need to do a little patina removal/polish on the Tropik B most since it has a blueish black patina coating but there are spots of a nice deep brownish Grey patina peeking through. The Armida came out decent being brass. The Crown & Buckle strap bronze hardware came out weird with the black that would come off with a fingernail and left a copper/silver spotty finish. The Armida brass nato barely patinated. The Maylan also barely paginated but the buckles both came out decent. I'll update once I toy with their patina more.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I like the way the Armida turned out. Hitting the edges of the case and bezel with a polishing cloth will make it look pretty awesome. I am really interested to see how the Tropik turns out.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's the Tropik B after its Baking Soda clean up. Looks fantastic and very different than the brass watches.


----------



## SectionEht (Apr 23, 2009)

Here's a few more pics. It's gained less than 2 seconds total in the 5 days I've owned it!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

MPREZYA
Here's the Tropik B after its Baking Soda clean up. Looks fantastic and very different than the brass watches.[/QUOTE said:


> Look great I think mine will take a long time to reach this stage but I'm enjoying the slow change,
> 
> When you say different than the brass do you like the effect better or worse on the bronze? I must say I'm very impressed with look of the patina on your brass watches


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Look great I think mine will take a long time to reach this stage but I'm enjoying the slow change,
> 
> When you say different than the brass do you like the effect better or worse on the bronze? I must say I'm very impressed with look of the patina on your brass watches


It's a different look compared to the brass since it gets a greyish/light brown patina. I like it and I plan on doing one more LoS treatment on all 3 as they have all altered color/Patina since I did it. All look good though I do wonder why the Maylan didn't Patina much.


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's mine.


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Great shot, mgz


----------



## Andrjes (Dec 29, 2012)

Great pictures!

I really like the look of the Tropik SS. How is the build quality / finishing compared to a Obris morgan explorer?

Regards, Andrjes


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> Great shot, mgz


Thanks!


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

mgz said:


> Thanks!


Your photo inspired me to buy the black model. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

Inq said:


> Your photo inspired me to buy the black model.


Ha! That's what it's for! 
You won't regret it, it's a really really nice watch.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I've noticed in a few pics, is the datewheel slightly alligned to the left and not perfectly centered?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't speak for the others, but not in mine.


Inq said:


> I've noticed in a few pics, is the datewheel slightly alligned to the left and not perfectly centered?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm really liking my new Tropik:


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I recently got mine and would say, overall, the build quality is excellent for the price point. No problems with the date wheel. Vintage domed sapphire and a ceramic bezel are hard to come by, even at higher price points. I do notice the lugs are (ever so) slightly asymmetrical on mine, but I have a very good eye. However, I don't see this in any others on the Internet, though you normally can't tell from pictures. (It seems like I was the only one to notice the off-center, lume-pip triangle on the Raven vintage 40 almost immediately). Well, anyways, the watch seems very precisely built from what I can discern. You don't hear a lot of problems - if any - with Halios around here.

The one problem I'm having with this watch is finding a suitable strap option. I'm going to put it on bracelet ASAP but in the meantime I may have to settle for leather. I don't like the sharkskin and I'm not into leather at the moment. I like bracelets and Zulus but am still waiting for the bracelet and don't like the look of this watch on a Zulu.

My favorite aesthetic feature of this watch is the vintage domed crystal which matches the slope of the bezel. The only watch I can think of that combines these features is the vintage 5513 Submariner - my favorite watch of all time.

patiently waiting for the bracelet...argh....



Inq said:


> I've noticed in a few pics, is the datewheel slightly alligned to the left and not perfectly centered?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I think the watch looks excellent on a NATO, but I think a Zulu might be too... unrefined(?) for the dial/bezel.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

A few more shots of my SS on croc. as you may have noticed, I kind of like a rally strap:




























Overall, I am very pleased with this watch. If you are having a hard time making up your mind between the black or blue, just get both. This is fantastic looking watch. 41mm is perfect for me. The only things I don't like about the watch are the shark strap it came with and it can be a little difficult (for me) to read at night (in the dark). But, for the money, this is a real winner. I can't wait for the blue.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

I enjoy the look of every Halios watch I've seen. They just have such simple and beautiful designs. I recently got my Halios Tropik B, and it instantly became my favorite watch. The Laguna is next.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

SectionEht said:


> Two different looks for the blue Tropik. What do you guys think?


I'm really looking forward to getting a blue one. Great looking watch!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Great strap. It really suits the watch in my opinion! Cheers!



JohnAndrew said:


> I'm really liking my new Tropik:


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

If you can find a Laguna ay a decent price. Good luck.!!



Beefalope said:


> I enjoy the look of every Halios watch I've seen. They just have such simple and beautiful designs. I recently got my Halios Tropik B, and it instantly became my favorite watch. The Laguna is next.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

Zenrag said:


> If you can find a Laguna ay a decent price. Good luck.!!


I've seen them for $650 and $750 in recent weeks on watchrecon. Is that a decent range?


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Beefalope said:


> I've seen them for $650 and $750 in recent weeks on watchrecon. Is that a decent range?


The one that went for $650 had a decent chunk out of the bezel (and a few smaller ones if you look closely)...so yeah, I'd say _caveat emptor_ at anything at or below this price range.

Good luck!


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

ExMachina said:


> The one that went for $650 had a decent chunk out of the bezel (and a few smaller ones if you look closely)...so yeah, I'd say _caveat emptor_ at anything at or below this price range.
> 
> Good luck!


You're absolutely right about that one, and I probably would have been hesitant to buy because that member had been on WUS for such a short time. I'm not looking to buy right now because I've purchased so many watches lately, but I'm thinking that around February or March, I'll grab either a Laguna or a Tropik SS directly from the Halios website.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms vs Halios Tropik SS - Gear Patrol

Want This, Get This: Blancpain Fifty Fathoms or Halios Tropik SS


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

vbluep51 said:


> Blancpain Fifty Fathoms vs Halios Tropik SS - Gear Patrol
> 
> Want This, Get This: Blancpain Fifty Fathoms or Halios Tropik SS


You know what is funny. I was just looking at the Tropik SS, and thinking of putting it on a Brady Sailcloth, to give it a BFF vibe without being an homage. I guess this reaffirms my thoughts.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Time for Jason to ratchet up the production quantities:


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I think it a better comparison if the Tropik SS was 44-45mm


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Sadly I have sold my Green Tropik B as I have my sights on a grail. I will be back again to Halios for a Delfin and a Tropik SS blue on bracelet soon. 
[email protected] still has my business whenever there is something new.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Waiting for some new renderings of that delfin to drop.


Knoc


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

The better watch is tha Delfin












Hoppyjr said:


> I think it a better comparison if the Tropik SS was 44-45mm


----------



## pplateau (Jul 2, 2006)

Bigger is NOT necessarily better! It was great that Halios offered the 41 mm Tropik which fit most people better. Enough of the CLOCKS on the wrist!!!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Sadly I have sold my Green Tropik B as I have my sights on a grail. I will be back again to Halios for a Delfin and a Tropik SS blue on bracelet soon.
> [email protected] still has my business whenever there is something new.


It must be some kinda grail to sell a beauty like that!

So, how many hours after posting before you sold that awesome puppy?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I hardly say that is the point. I think your "CLOCKS on the wrist" statement is completely overblown

Most collectors have their 'pain' threshold on what they feel is comfortable on their wrist. General rule of thumb: bigger the wrist, larger the watch. This is not perfect as I have seen many sport the Aquadive 300 SS with pride sporting a sub-seven inch wrist (The 300 SS is a monster at 47 mm with a thickness of 22 mm.... MONSTER). You put a stainless steel bracelet on that bad boy and it is weighing pretty close to 500 grams...

Me: I have a larger wrist around 7-1/2 inches. Subsequently, I sport larger watches. But like most, this is not a complete rule of thumb as I have a few (including the Tropik B) at 41 mm.

Some say clocks for those with larger watches.... some wearing larger watches will say those that are wearing smaller watches that they are wearing very "pretty" watches...

Cheers!



pplateau said:


> Bigger is NOT necessarily better! It was great that Halios offered the 41 mm Tropik which fit most people better. Enough of the CLOCKS on the wrist!!!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> It must be some kinda grail to sell a beauty like that!
> 
> So, how many hours after posting before you sold that awesome puppy?


I had offers of trade and close to my asking price and then got one for my asking price about 4hrs after posting. Considering they are getting like 6 straps and all sorts of other stuff I know they will be happy. I've had 2 Bluering as well that as sold off and while I miss them I am glad to say I owned them and the Tropik B and look forward to other Halios watches.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

I won't say big is not good. Just that I used to wear my puck regularly but the tropik SS is now my go-to watch now. I have a small wrist so it's more comfortable wearing the tropik than the puck. The puck, on the other hand, do draw more attention.



pplateau said:


> Bigger is NOT necessarily better! It was great that Halios offered the 41 mm Tropik which fit most people better. Enough of the CLOCKS on the wrist!!!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

It's more style than the size of your wrist. I'm not too old and I can remember the world when 40mm was a "big" watch to be worn by "big" 8" wrists. Now 40mm is tiny and borderline womens' size for sport watches. The average wrist size has stayed the same while styles have changed. I don't care for big watches but I find no need to rail against them either. Wear what you like, don't worry about what other people like. I'm actually really excited to see how the Delfin turns out even though I may have to rule it out due to size alone. The Delfin just looks awesome.

Re: the Blancpain...what? I don't see reason for comparing these watches other than they both have a vintage domed sapphire crystal. Different in size, marker style, case style. I think the most comparable (sort-of) upscale watch that I would compare the Halios to is the Tudor BB. At least they're the same size.

Lastly, where's my bracelet! I'm getting impatient! Jason!?



Zenrag said:


> I hardly say that is the point. I think your "CLOCKS on the wrist" statement is completely overblown
> 
> Most collectors have their 'pain' threshold on what they feel is comfortable on their wrist. General rule of thumb: bigger the wrist, larger the watch. This is not perfect as I have seen many sport the Aquadive 300 SS with pride sporting a sub-seven inch wrist (The 300 SS is a monster at 47 mm with a thickness of 22 mm.... MONSTER). You put a stainless steel bracelet on that bad boy and it is weighing pretty close to 500 grams...
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> Lastly, where's my bracelet! I'm getting impatient! Jason!?


So am I, it would be great to get an update on whether these will be shipping pre Xmas! I have #66 under the Xmas tree and #66/100 on my wrist now


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

I've got watches in a wide range of sizes, with the smallest one being 38mm and the largest one being 47mm. I used to find larger watches much more appealing, but now I find them to be a bit uncomfortable and not as aesthetically pleasing. Wearing a large watch all day -- like my Steinhart Apollon -- can be a bit of a chore by the end of the day. Of course, I can change my mind again at some point, but right now 40mm to 42mm is the sweet spot for me. The Tropik B at 41 mm is just about perfect, and its thickness of 14 mm is just about perfect, too.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Beefalope said:


> I've got watches in a wide range of sizes, with the smallest one being 38mm and the largest one being 47mm. I used to find larger watches much more appealing, but now I find them to be a bit uncomfortable and not as aesthetically pleasing. Wearing a large watch all day -- like my Steinhart Apollon -- can be a bit of a chore by the end of the day. Of course, I can change my mind again at some point, but right now 40mm to 42mm is the sweet spot for me. The Tropik B at 41 mm is just about perfect, and its thickness of 14 mm is just about perfect, too.


Those are my sentiments, too, exactly. The larger watches that I was initially enthralled with (mostly >43mm, and >50mm L to L) I no longer wear... only the smaller ones. The larger ones I might wear for short trips, or around the house, but mostly they sit around only looking pretty...


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

>


I don't see any similarities between these two other than they are both black dial SS watches. The case styles are different and are very different in size (FF is much larger), the bezel inserts are different, the FF has numbers on the dial, the Tropik does not, the hands are different, the date location is different, lume is different. Someone please explain how the Tropik is similar to the BP FF.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> I don't see any similarities between these two other than they are both black dial SS watches. The case styles are different and are very different in size (FF is much larger), the bezel inserts are different, the FF has numbers on the dial, the Tropik does not, the hands are different, the date location is different, lume is different. Someone please explain how the Tropik is similar to the BP FF.


They both tell the time?


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> They both tell the time?


I hear ya, but with all due respect for the author, the side by side pic is a nonsense to me, they have NOTHING in common.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

If you read the article on Blancpain Fifty Fathoms vs Halios Tropik SS - Gear Patrol it clears states:

" We could tell you to go for dead-on homage pieces like the Helson Skindiver, a modded Seiko Fifty-Five Fathoms, an Ocean 7 LM-5, or the Precista PRS-50, but that's too easy. "Want This, Get This" isn't really about showing the copy-cat alternative. That's why we suggest the Halios Tropik SS ($650), a quality timepiece that shares design cues with the Fifty Fathoms but still has its own personality."


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

vokotin said:


> I hear ya, but with all due respect for the author, the side by side pic is a nonsense to me, they have NOTHING in common.


I dunno, I see _some _elements that they share--minimalist case, clean bezel, subtle minute index marks, no crown guard...and I really think the writer got it spot on when he says the Tropik "shares design cues...but still has its own personality"


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Sadly I have sold my Green Tropik B as I have my sights on a grail. I will be back again to Halios for a Delfin and a Tropik SS blue on bracelet soon.
> [email protected] still has my business whenever there is something new.


Can't believe you let that go, hope you don't regret it as i think it will be a long time before we see another green on the market ,
I know I'm not letting mine go

If you don't mind me asking what is your grail??
also is it worth getting the defin and tropik if your getting funds for your grail?


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

ExMachina said:


> *I dunno, I see some elements that they share--minimalist case, clean bezel, subtle minute index marks, no crown guard...*and I really think the writer got it spot on when he says the Tropik "shares design cues...but still has its own personality"


Very vague share....


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Can't believe you let that go, hope you don't regret it as i think it will be a long time before we see another green on the market ,
> I know I'm not letting mine go
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what is your grail??
> also is it worth getting the defin and tropik if your getting funds for your grail?


I'm between a Tudor (Pelagos/Black Bay) or an Omega (PO or AT). I am still awaiting the bracelet for the SS as I may have my fiancée or family get that for me as a gift and the Delfin I have time to recoup to buy before it is available. Also I would love to see what new color limited run Tropik B [email protected] delivers next year as I think a Navy blue dial possibly in a sunburst or like the current finish would be fantastic.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> *I'm between a Tudor (Pelagos/Black Bay) or an Omega (PO or AT)*. I am still awaiting the bracelet for the SS as I may have my fiancée or family get that for me as a gift and the Delfin I have time to recoup to buy before it is available. Also I would love to see what new color limited run Tropik B [email protected] delivers next year as I think a Navy blue dial possibly in a sunburst or like the current finish would be fantastic.


That's a tough call with those choices.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

I got my tropik SS today. It seems like the the movement is noisy. Has anyone else noticed this or is it just me.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

It's typical of the Miyota 9015 since it's a uni-directional winding movement. I posted about it earlier along with a couple others.


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

vbluep51 said:


> I got my tropik SS today. It seems like the the movement is noisy. Has anyone else noticed this or is it just me.


Got mine yesterday - and yes, the case design makes the movement auto winding sound loud. It's not a fault and all's running well, but yes, the sound is noticeable. I've pretty much already got used to it within a day.

My Bathys 100 Fathoms is also noisy, yet has an ETA 2824 in it - again, I believe it's a matter of case design.

I love the ceramic bezel and inky black dial on the Tropik.
Enjoy your SS!

Sent from my couch using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

Double post


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like the watch and I think I am already getting used to the noise. Now I need to start saving for the Delfin

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

The Tropik looks nothing like BP 50 fathoms.

If anything it looks more like this:










Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, thank you. I noticed that when the Halios was first announced but completely forgot about the Rado. I used to pass a blue one on my way to work everyday at my old job. Only saw it through the store window but it is very attractive.



lorsban said:


> The Tropik looks nothing like BP 50 fathoms.
> 
> If anything it looks more like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## vantagesc (Nov 29, 2012)

Pelican said:


> My Bathys 100 Fathoms is also noisy, yet has an ETA 2824 in it - again, I believe it's a matter of case design.
> 
> Sent from my couch using Tapatalk 4


Both of my Tudors with 2824s are dead silent so I always assumed it was a movement issue (my Valjoux 7753 watch makes noise sometimes). Interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

vbluep51 said:


> I got my tropik SS today. It seems like the the movement is noisy. Has anyone else noticed this or is it just me.


Mines noisy to a point you notice it when you move your hand around , it's not a issue for me though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> Yes, thank you. I noticed that when the Halios was first announced but completely forgot about the Rado. I used to pass a blue one on my way to work everyday at my old job. Only saw it through the store window but it is very attractive.


Ya I normally pass on the rado booth as well but when I saw this I that it looked pretty good and when the Tropik came out it immediately reminded me of the Rado. Very very similar design: bezel dial hands.

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> Yes, thank you. I noticed that when the Halios was first announced but completely forgot about the Rado. I used to pass a blue one on my way to work everyday at my old job. Only saw it through the store window but it is very attractive.


Yeah I usually just pass their booth as well but this caught my attention and when the Tropik came out it immediately reminded me of the Rado. Very similar design.

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice strap!



kiwi.bloke said:


> So am I, it would be great to get an update on whether these will be shipping pre Xmas! I have #66 under the Xmas tree and #66/100 on my wrist now


----------



## tdk (Oct 21, 2008)

Zenrag said:


> Time for Jason to ratchet up the production quantities:





anonsurfer said:


> I don't see any similarities between these two other than they are both black dial SS watches. The case styles are different and are very different in size (FF is much larger), the bezel inserts are different, the FF has numbers on the dial, the Tropik does not, the hands are different, the date location is different, lume is different. Someone please explain how the Tropik is similar to the BP FF.


How about these two:


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

tdk said:


> How about these two:
> View attachment 1303020


Nope. That's why I want both.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Still waiting for the bronze buckle...
Mini Christmas present maybe?


----------



## urtenmurtel (Mar 8, 2013)

kiwi.bloke said:


> So am I, it would be great to get an update on whether these will be shipping pre Xmas! I have #66 under the Xmas tree and #66/100 on my wrist now





>


thats a great strap. Which one is it?

thanks!


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Must... stop... buying... straps...

(Hirsch Terra in green)


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

kwiteaboy said:


> Must... stop... buying... straps...
> 
> (Hirsch Terra in green)
> View attachment 1304275


Don't stop now. I think you need the "Baron" strap from Bas & Lokes. Someone's got to. It looks like it was made for it.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the green of the strap would be too dark for the dial (if green as well)


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

urtenmurtel said:


> thats a great strap. Which one is it? thanks!


I had it made Epic Strap, Speedster25 is his user name here. He even commented on it on post #1775 up the page!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

lorsban said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


There are a fair amount of similarities but I strongly prefer the Halios bezel and date window.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

kwiteaboy said:


> Must... stop... buying... straps...
> 
> (Hirsch Terra in green)
> View attachment 1304275


Cant see why when they look as nice as this,
I know what you mean tho I have another strap coming for mine will post a picture when I get it,
a green canvas strap


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Blue bird said:


> There are a fair amount of similarities but I strongly prefer the Halios bezel and date window.


Oh yeah I agree.

Just wanted to show the Rado as being the most similar.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Had to grab an olive NATO from C&B on Black Friday, so this new strap is consistent with the self-imposed moratorium posted above. These are great straps for the price!


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

The bronze looks even better than I expected.


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Any news about the stainless steel bracelet for the Tropik SS?

Inviato da mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

I've only had the Tropik SS off my wrist, in the past few weeks, to change out the straps. I'm going to have to get something made to fit it. I liked the black one so much, I decided to get the blue.
At the moment, in my opinion, the only thing better than one Tropik SS is:





































It just needs a couple of straps that fit and lugholes.
I hope you are listening Jason, great watch for the money.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone have their black ss on a leather strap that has not already been posted. I am having hard time find a leather strap for this watch that does not cost more than $100.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Tropik on mesh


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

DELFIN!!!

(That is all)- I patiently wait.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Knoc said:


> DELFIN!!!
> 
> (That is all)- I patiently wait.


+ 1 BILLION ...

...patience is hard...


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I await the Delfin too... Hard not to buy the SS Tropic....If only in were 43mm.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Ha ha...if only the Delfin were 41mm! Seriously, I'm really looking forward to the Delfin, even if I deem it too big. Both of these designs are great.



ematthews said:


> I await the Delfin too... Hard not to buy the SS Tropic....If only in were 43mm.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

What do you think about a blue strap on the Tropik B? I just got the strap today and am liking it quite a bit.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

mgz said:


> View attachment 1308048
> 
> The bronze looks even better than I expected.


I love new bronze, but not the patina. I wish the Tropik B was stainless bronze.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

WnS said:


> I love new bronze, but not the patina. I wish the Tropik B was stainless bronze.


Stainless bronze :huh: ... You mean non Aluminum bronze?


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Still no news for Tropik stainless steel bracelet?


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

On an old Perlon strap - this is a very comfortable setup, but the buckle is atrocious. I wish somebody made a higher quality version of this!


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

mgz said:


> View attachment 1308048
> 
> The bronze looks even better than I expected.


This is by far one of the better watch pics I've seen in some time, including the professional ones done for Prometheus. Would you mind PM'ing me your lighting setup? Appears to be one softbox camera left?


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

CamLS said:


> This is by far one of the better watch pics I've seen in some time, including the professional ones done for Prometheus. Would you mind PM'ing me your lighting setup? Appears to be one softbox camera left?


+1 for that request.

I too would be most interested in the setup details that yielded that shot, mgz. What glass you shot with would be great to know as well. Very nice shot indeed! Please PM me as well, if you don't mind.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> Stainless bronze :huh: ... You mean non Aluminum bronze?


I mean any solid metal alloy with a pink or golden lustre, that doesn't corrode, and is relatively affordable.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

WnS said:


> I mean any solid metal alloy with a pink or golden lustre, that doesn't corrode, and is relatively affordable.


Well, gold ticks the first two boxes...


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

kwiteaboy said:


> Well, gold ticks the first two boxes...


If only it was more affordable. I think there is a niche market for coloured metal watches that don't corrode or cost a fortune.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like we are getting a delfin prototype dropping in Jan.


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

MPREZYA >>> Santa Claus imo.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

MattPap said:


> Still no news for Tropik stainless steel bracelet?


Posted on the Halios Facebook page today:

"Tropik SS bracelet: 
We're in the final week of production. I expect them to be available to order on our website within the first couple of weeks of January. Watch this space. "


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Just got a new strap for my green, 
it is from diaboliq straps and it's a green swiss army canvas


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Just got a new strap for my green,
> it is from diaboliq straps and it's a green swiss army canvas


That. Is. Awesome.

Makes me wonder about the canvas (or similar) that was supposed to ship to the pre-order people.

-T


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

tfinnan said:


> That. Is. Awesome.
> 
> Makes me wonder about the canvas (or similar) that was supposed to ship to the pre-order people.
> 
> -T


The Cordura strap that Jason previewed on the Facebook page is supposed to ship out to pre-order folks next week.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

kwiteaboy said:


> That blue is so gorgeous. I wonder if the bezels are swappable...


I had the same thought and asked Jason. He sent me this pic:










I like it!
He said it is similar to swapping out a bezel on a Sub.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

JohnAndrew said:


> I had the same thought and asked Jason. He sent me this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW that blue dial with black bezel is the winner! That's not a natural option?


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> WOW that blue dial with black bezel is the winner! That's not a natural option?


No, I think you have to have both watches and do it yourself. When I've got some time, I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Received by black SS yesterday. Ordered a new Isofrane, and am eagerly anticipating the bracelet! Very excited!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Received by black SS yesterday. Ordered a new Isofrane, and am eagerly anticipating the bracelet! Very excited!


Ha ha, my dear unusual "grail" flipping friend. You are truly a minimalist, or just can't find your "one watch nirvana" :-d

I love the SS. I received #1 from Jason. It's a keeper. Still loving my 1200T Searambler too! Want an orange now ;-)

Will you actually have the SS long enough to get the bracelet :-s :-d

A very Merry Christmas to you & yours my friend!
Sincerely,

RD


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha, my dear unusual "grail" flipping friend. You are truly a minimalist, or just can't find your "one watch nirvana" :-d
> 
> I love the SS. I received #1 from Jason. It's a keeper. Still loving my 1200T Searambler too! Want an orange now ;-)
> 
> ...


I would concur, I only "need" one watch, my SKX. The Tropik is a great compliment, and offers the features I want, ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, applied indices, at a very affordable price. I'm pretty much out of the game otherwise. In 2013 I flipped watches from $500 up to $2,500. Thinking back it's a tad bit ridiculous and somewhat embarassing. The Tropik offers some of the best of both ends of the spectrum. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

JohnAndrew said:


> I've only had the Tropik SS off my wrist, in the past few weeks, to change out the straps. I'm going to have to get something made to fit it. I liked the black one so much, I decided to get the blue.
> At the moment, in my opinion, the only thing better than one Tropik SS is:
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is this? Really like the black with white in first pic/deployment clasp.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> What strap is this? Really like the black with white in first pic/deployment clasp.


Thanks
These were all made by Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps. They were made for another watch, with 20mm lugs, but I wanted to see how the style looked on them. I'm trying to figure out what is going to look best on them.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

You could always try it with a sharp mesh while we wait for the stainless steel bracelet...


----------



## SectionEht (Apr 23, 2009)

On Hirsch Grand Duke


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Received by black SS yesterday. Ordered a new Isofrane, and am eagerly anticipating the bracelet! Very excited!


Please post pics with the Isofrane when you get it


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Has anyone bought an SS within Canada? Is the total price shipped $665 US shipped within Canada? I assume he ships from Vancouver as I don't want to have to pay taxes or duty.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Really enjoying all the strap combo's being tried out on the Tropik's :-! Still can't wait to get the bracelet ;-)

I picked up a Hadley-Roma Kevlar, nicely placed in the Christmas stocking by Mrs Claus. It's poor pic as it exaggerates the texture a bit, and certainly doesn't show the sparkling beauty of the indices. Maybe you will get the idea anyway. 
Really nice strap. Very very black in the flesh. |> Very subtle taper. Backed with "Lorica". Nicely sophisticated, while maintaining sportiness, vs canvas, and most appropriate for the SS IMHO. Give it a try.

https://www.thewatchprince.com/Hadley-Roma-Genuine-Kevlar-22mm-Black-Matching-Stitching (not affiliated)

RD


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

JohnAndrew said:


> Please post pics with the Isofrane when you get it


soon i hope


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's my Tropik on Isofrane


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

kiwi.bloke said:


> You could always try it with a sharp mesh while we wait for the stainless steel bracelet...
> View attachment 1323497


Where did you get that mesh bracelet?


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Ebay. This one is from 'GoodCheapMan'. He sells them 190mm - 195mm in length, allowing you to shorten so that there is no need for extension spacers. I replace the buckle with better quality ones, but the mesh is all the same and from the same place I suspect - I did the same with my Helson Spear Diver mesh - use their supplied buckle but use his mesh and shorten it to a perfect length for my 8" wrist. You really need a dremel with a metal cutting blade to cut to length as it gives the best results.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

The Tropik SS looks great on the isophrane.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

So how are the owners fairing with the SS model? I am on the fence about this model. Its a toss up right now between the SS in Black and the Benarus Blue Dart dial 42. Fairly close in price but I know I will be hit hard with duty and taxes form Benarus where the Halios ships within my Country.....

I am not much of a Shark strap guy so I am anxious for the bracelet but fear it will be fairly expensive. I don't think there has been any talk about how much the bracelet will be. I think Jason said it should be available to order in a couple of weeks

What would you guys do?


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

I really dig my Tropik. I absolutely hated it on the sharkskin, so I've alternated between shark mesh and a brown Bas & Lokes.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> So how are the owners fairing with the SS model? I am on the fence about this model. Its a toss up right now between the SS in Black and the Benarus Blue Dart dial 42. Fairly close in price but I know I will be hit hard with duty and taxes form Benarus where the Halios ships within my Country.....
> 
> I am not much of a Shark strap guy so I am anxious for the bracelet but fear it will be fairly expensive. I don't think there has been any talk about how much the bracelet will be. I think Jason said it should be available to order in a couple of weeks
> 
> What would you guys do?


I think the bracelet is going to be $65.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not into the sharkskin, but I also never gave it a chance. Isofrane goes well, or a Hersch Pure would look good I bet too. Very interested in the bracelet, hope to see it FS soon....


----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

kiwi.bloke said:


> Ebay. This one is from 'GoodCheapMan'. He sells them 190mm - 195mm in length, allowing you to shorten so that there is no need for extension spacers. I replace the buckle with better quality ones, but the mesh is all the same and from the same place I suspect - I did the same with my Helson Spear Diver mesh - use their supplied buckle but use his mesh and shorten it to a perfect length for my 8" wrist. You really need a dremel with a metal cutting blade to cut to length as it gives the best results.


Where have you found better quality buckles? I've tried to do the same thing.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

I am in Australia - my local watchmakers supplies shop had a handful of unbranded 20mm flip lock buckles in that that told me were sourced from the Swatch Group. I also use Seiko Sumo / Monster on the 18mm mesh and a couple of 20mm wide Seiko buckles that I got from the Service Centre here. You really just have to poke around to bring it all together. I am hoping to try some Citizen buckles on mesh for a couple of Citizen divers I wear on mesh. Going to try to source in Singapore when I go there is a couple of weeks. Hope this helps


----------



## baxtefer (May 7, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Has anyone bought an SS within Canada? Is the total price shipped $665 US shipped within Canada? I assume he ships from Vancouver as I don't want to have to pay taxes or duty.


Yes. $665 delivered (GST/PST/HST included)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I noticed an old post with 6 dial colors for the Tropik B, and the Halios website says 3 new ones (beyond the 3 retired ones) will be available in 2014. Any indication when in 2014 the new colors will be available and what they will be?


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> I noticed an old post with 6 dial colors for the Tropik B, and the Halios website says 3 new ones (beyond the 3 retired ones) will be available in 2014. Any indication when in 2014 the new colors will be available and what they will be?


Last I heard they will be announced in Q1 2014 but no word on the new colors.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks! I wrote Halios thru FB and will post if I get a reply.


----------



## cleanup (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm looking for a daily-wear dive watch. I currently own a Rolex 16600 Seadweller, which is 40x15mm or so. I personally try to shy away from anything larger than 40mm but does anyone know how the Tropik would wear compared to a Seadweller or Submariner? It's thinner which is great (my Seadweller can get kind of precariously tall/thick on a NATO strap), but I can't recall how long lug-to-lug my Seadweller is (it's back at my place downtown right now), and I'm kind of itching to order right now. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

cleanup said:


> I'm looking for a daily-wear dive watch. I currently own a Rolex 16600 Seadweller, which is 40x15mm or so. I personally try to shy away from anything larger than 40mm but does anyone know how the Tropik would wear compared to a Seadweller or Submariner? It's thinner which is great (my Seadweller can get kind of precariously tall/thick on a NATO strap), but I can't recall how long lug-to-lug my Seadweller is (it's back at my place downtown right now), and I'm kind of itching to order right now. Any advice appreciated.


I believe both the 16600 and Tropik are 48mm L2L, so they should wear nearly identically. Go for it!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

The Tropik should wear fine for you and even better than the Sea-Dweller on NATO, since the Tropik is not as tall and uses a 22mm strap (vs 20mm on SD)


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't have any pics but the black SS on a 22mm black nato with gunmetal hardware looks amazing.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Website updated. Black dial SS sold out. Bracelet "late January". Hope it's not too much longer....


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I wasn't digging the shark skin so I changed it out for a different leather strap. I am loving the watch and I really think this watch will pop with the bracelet. Here is a shot of the new strap let me know if you think it works.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I have no need for this watch, which is to bad because I like it and if the bezel were fully indexed {like the Delfin bezel} I would have bought one but if it were offered with an orange dial/black bezel I think I would have to have one.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

lexvil said:


> I have no need for this watch, which is to bad because I like it and if the bezel were fully indexed {like the Delfin bezel} I would have bought one but if it were offered with an orange dial/black bezel I think I would have to have one.


Or black dial (with orange accents) with an orange bezel


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup I'm waiting for the bracelet. I did order a sailcloth strap for it. Sharkskin will not work for me. I wonder if an ox blood colour strap with black stitching or side would look good with the black SS. Hmmm.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Could be worse. I'm still waiting for my bronze buckle.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Website updated. Black dial SS sold out.


Thank goodness I can stop agonizing on whether to destroy my budget on one!


----------



## Slayer Essence (Sep 11, 2013)

Do we know how many Black dial SS's were made?


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Their website says that the black SS will be back in stock in a few months.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> Thank goodness I can stop agonizing on whether to destroy my budget on one!


Me too, but the website also says this: BLACK DIAL SOLD OUT; IN STOCK Q2

So, a little more time for me to save up :-!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Trel said:


> Could be worse. I'm still waiting for my bronze buckle.


Me too, has to be shipping soon tho.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Bwana1 said:


> Me too, has to be shipping soon tho.


And canvas strap?

-T


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Yup I'm waiting for the bracelet. I did order a sailcloth strap for it. Sharkskin will not work for me. I wonder if an ox blood colour strap with black stitching or side would look good with the black SS. Hmmm.


Where did you buy your sailcloth strap from? I may be interested considering the bracelet is still at least month away.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

tfinnan said:


> And canvas strap?
> 
> -T


I've bought so many Custom straps for my Tropik B, I'm not worried about the Canvas.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

I've had several - I just want to see what this one is like. Canvas straps are either awesome, or awful. There isn't much in-between. 


-T


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Ugly-Nugget said:


> I wasn't digging the shark skin so I changed it out for a different leather strap. I am loving the watch and I really think this watch will pop with the bracelet. Here is a shot of the new strap let me know if you think it works.


Hey Ugly Nugget, since you asked...

I think the leather strap looks good but the two color stitching makes it a little "busy" in my opinion. I think either just white stitch or just blue stitch may be a better choice.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Where did you buy your sailcloth strap from? I may be interested considering the bracelet is still at least month away.


I ordered it from bradystraps.com and I have the 20mm for my tsar and find them of very good quality.


----------



## Slayer Essence (Sep 11, 2013)

Bad pictures but the Tropik SS is amazing!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

At this moment I see 2 SS Tropiks on the SF -- Fancy that 

RD


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Strap swap to a black GSD









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

litlmn said:


> Strap swap to a black GSD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solid everyday, anytime, dress her up, dress her down set up. Looks sharp.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just put a new Gunny Deep Brown on the Tropic B...love it.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> At this moment I see 2 SS Tropiks on the SF -- Fancy that
> 
> RD


Yes, and I'm a third guilty party. I just posted mine for sale. It's just that when I want to wear a Tropik, I always want my B! Notwithstanding, I'm amazed by the quality and beauty of the Tropik SS. I thought my B kept good time, but the SS? Killer!


----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

kiwi.bloke said:


> I am in Australia - my local watchmakers supplies shop had a handful of unbranded 20mm flip lock buckles in that that told me were sourced from the Swatch Group. I also use Seiko Sumo / Monster on the 18mm mesh and a couple of 20mm wide Seiko buckles that I got from the Service Centre here. You really just have to poke around to bring it all together. I am hoping to try some Citizen buckles on mesh for a couple of Citizen divers I wear on mesh. Going to try to source in Singapore when I go there is a couple of weeks. Hope this helps


Thanks. I've bought a few from various places but they all seem roughly the same. The buckle on my Yobokies Super Oyster is still the best, other than my SMP.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Really enjoying all the strap combo's being tried out on the Tropik's :-! Still can't wait to get the bracelet ;-)
> 
> I picked up a Hadley-Roma Kevlar, nicely placed in the Christmas stocking by Mrs Claus. It's poor pic as it exaggerates the texture a bit, and certainly doesn't show the sparkling beauty of the indices. Maybe you will get the idea anyway.
> Really nice strap. Very very black in the flesh. |> Very subtle taper. Backed with "Lorica". Nicely sophisticated, while maintaining sportiness, vs canvas, and most appropriate for the SS IMHO. Give it a try.
> ...


Cool, sort of Blancpain-esque which is a good thing.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

dbt001 said:


> Thanks. I've bought a few from various places but they all seem roughly the same. The buckle on my Yobokies Super Oyster is still the best, other than my SMP.


Yes, pretty sure he sells them separately as well and they would also be a nice option


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

A salute to the bronze dive watch - my Tropik B in the pool... testings its 300m WR... fitted it with a new canvas strap this morning and overall pretty damn happy with it now. Will be fantastic once its gets a touch more patina on the case.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwi.bloke said:


> A salute to the bronze dive watch - my Tropik B in the pool... testings its 300m WR... fitted it with a new canvas strap this morning and overall pretty damn happy with it now. Will be fantastic once its gets a touch more patina on the case.
> View attachment 1335500


Great looking combo |>


----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

Somebody needs to try the blue Tropik SS on an orange Isofrane. I'm awaiting a black one or I would.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Great combo, love the hairy shot! :-d



litlmn said:


> Strap swap to a black GSD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## splotchysaturn (Dec 2, 2010)

Since the cold has kept me indoors, I grabbed a little lume shot


----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

Somebody needs to try the blue Tropik SS on an orange Isofrane. I'm awaiting a black one or I would.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

kiwi.bloke said:


> A salute to the bronze dive watch - my Tropik B in the pool... testings its 300m WR... fitted it with a new canvas strap this morning and overall pretty damn happy with it now. Will be fantastic once its gets a touch more patina on the case.
> View attachment 1335500


Great combo indeed! I've had mine in and out of the water (swimming and snorkeling) for the better part of the past week, and it's done great things for the patina. Very comfy on a 5-ring Zulu too.


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

litlmn said:


> Strap swap to a black GSD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Minion Tim approve????


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Solid everyday, anytime, dress her up, dress her down set up. Looks sharp.


Thanks. It is a great Combo.



vokotin said:


> Great combo, love the hairy shot! :-d


It's hard work trying to keep up with you. :-!



Mulder said:


> Does Minion Tim approve????


Minion Dave most definitely approves.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

litlmn said:


> It's hard work trying to keep up with you. :-!


Fair enough! :-d


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Had mine up FS, decided just to keep it. Nice watch, and it's not an expensive enough piece to take any hit on the resale.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I really need to improve the lighting in here. Tropik B on espresso brown Isofrane:


----------



## domalley3 (Jul 27, 2013)

I became a WUS reader a few months ago and knew this place would eventually spur me to start buying watches when I don't really need more. And this thread is making me do just that. I've had my eye on buying a clean, colored bezel diver for a while --- I love the Omega orange bezel PM but it's out of my price range for now --- and I'm going to pull the trigger on the blue SS. Thanks for all the pics and thoughts everyone has posted. 

Only fitting that my first WUS post is about how WUS had made me buy more watches! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

domalley3 said:


> I became a WUS reader a few months ago and knew this place would eventually spur me to start buying watches when I don't really need more. And this thread is making me do just that. I've had my eye on buying a clean, colored bezel diver for a while --- I love the Omega orange bezel PM but it's out of my price range for now --- and I'm going to pull the trigger on the blue SS. Thanks for all the pics and thoughts everyone has posted.
> 
> Only fitting that my first WUS post is about how WUS had made me buy more watches!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard, and you'll love the Tropik SS.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Have you guys got the bonus strap from Jason yet?


----------



## splotchysaturn (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats! You are going to love how versatile it is.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I present to the DWF a brief review of the Halios Tropik and some crappy iPhone pics

In Sum:
The Tropik is a well-built and attractive watch for the money. It draws on many vintage styling cues while still remaining original. Many other micro-brand watches have appealed to me as much (or even more) than the Tropik, but unfortunately they have all been at least 44mm and/or well over $1K. The Tropik is the first watch in some time that has checked all my boxes and come in under 42mm and $1K. That alone, and the need for a dressy dive watch for work, was enough for me to pull the trigger.

Pros:
-Overall excellent fit and finish for the money. It obviously isn't a Planet Ocean or anything like that, but in the $600-800-ish category you'll be hard pressed to find a noticeably better fit and finish.
-A domed crystal with a rounded edge that matches the slope of the bezel and a ceramic insert. I'm glad someone else shares my aesthetic sensibilities.
-The applied indices are well done and really pop!

Cons:
-It's subjective, but I would prefer a slightly more matte dial and bezel. Even in modest light it appears I'm getting a secondary reflection off the glossy dial in addition to the usual crystal reflection.
-Tight spacing between the case and spring bars limits strap choice. My mesh bracelet wouldn't fit without getting stuck against the case and you can't slide Zulu's in and out.
-The engraving on the case back could be a little deeper/more detailed.
-Again, it's not a Planet Ocean. One of the lugs looked a tiny bit shorter than the others and measurement proved my vision correct. Also a teeny bit of lume missing from one of the numbers. In all honestly I don't care but I need to be fair in this review.
-Do not like the shark skin and do not like the ever-growing wait for the bracelet. Bracelet..need...me...now.

Crappy iPhone wrist shot:








Mirror shot to get a sense of how it wears on a small-ish, 6-3/4 inch wrist:








Group shot. Size wise, it wears nearly identically to the SKX007:








One more closeup wrist shot:


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice writeup. I haven't experienced any issues with the lug spacing myself. It worked well with my mesh, perhaps a different style/model would work out.


----------



## domalley3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Where did you get the strap that you have it on? Great match. Looks like a gray sailcloth?

Dan



pinkybrain said:


> I present to the DWF a brief review of the Halios Tropik and some crappy iPhone pics
> 
> In Sum:
> The Tropik is a well-built and attractive watch for the money. It draws on many vintage styling cues while still remaining original. Many other micro-brand watches have appealed to me as much (or even more) than the Tropik, but unfortunately they have all been at least 44mm and/or well over $1K. The Tropik is the first watch in some time that has checked all my boxes and come in under 42mm and $1K. That alone, and the need for a dressy dive watch for work, was enough for me to pull the trigger.
> ...


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

It's a Cordura strap I found on eBay. I'll try and find the listing when I get home. Went out of my way to find any negatives, just to be objective, but it really is a great watch.



domalley3 said:


> Where did you get the strap that you have it on? Great match. Looks like a gray sailcloth?
> 
> Dan
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice write up Pinky. I agree with pretty much everything you've stated. In my opinion for the price the Tropik is a good value, but falls short when compared to the Laguna, which had an ETA movement, AND shipped with both a bracelet and Isofrane for roughly the same price. Regardless, Halios is the only company making reasonably priced, sized and feature packed watches that are original designs. For me, that's really all that matters.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Nice write up Pinky. I agree with pretty much everything you've stated. In my opinion for the price the Tropik is a good value, but falls short when compared to the Laguna, which had an ETA movement, AND shipped with both a bracelet and Isofrane for roughly the same price. Regardless, Halios is the only company making reasonably priced, sized and feature packed watches that are original designs. For me, that's really all that matters.


Yeah I agree the Laguna had excellent value but at the time it was released Halios was still fairly new or relatively unknown. So they kind of had to give all those extras.

Now that they're a known player, their stock is up and they can afford to charge more.

Arguably tho, the Tropik is a more refined product compared to the Laguna.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

lorsban said:


> Yeah I agree the Laguna had excellent value but at the time it was released Halios was still fairly new or relatively unknown. So they kind of had to give all those extras.
> 
> Now that they're a known player, their stock is up and they can afford to charge more.
> 
> ...


Completely agree on all accounts. I hope Halios has continued success, great brand doing something original.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Completely agree on all accounts. I hope Halios has continued success, great brand doing something original.


Yeah, that's what I love with Halios they keep pushing the bar in creativity, design, quality and value.

Nearly every other micro borrows their design from others but Halios veers away from that.

Can't wait to see what else he has in store.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanwl (Jun 7, 2011)

Eagerly waiting for the new dial colour for the bronze, hopefully got Blue.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

lorsban said:


> Yeah I agree the Laguna had excellent value but at the time it was released Halios was still fairly new or relatively unknown. So they kind of had to give all those extras.
> 
> Now that they're a known player, their stock is up and they can afford to charge more.
> 
> ...


They were 2 watches in (Holotype and Blue Ring) before they released the Laguna and both of those watches sold out so wouldn't call them "relatively new" during the Laguna release. I think the Laguna pricing was more a function of the landscape of the micro diver market at that time.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ky70 said:


> They were 2 watches in (Holotype and Blue Ring) before they released the Laguna and both of those watches sold out so wouldn't call them "relatively new" during the Laguna release. I think the Laguna pricing was more a function of the landscape of the micro diver market at that time.


You're most probably right. The AD here only had the Laguna when they launched Halios here.

Steinhart, Dievas, Lumtec, Helson, CWard etc...already had stocks here with quite a few watches in the $300-800 range so I figured Halios was just late in the game compared to those guys.


----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

lorsban said:


> Nearly every other micro borrows their design from others but Halios veers away from that.


That's what swayed me. It's much more likely we'll still be discussing the Laguna and Tropik in 20 years than the many Subalikes.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Someone in another thread noticed that the website no longer mentions the steel Tropik as having a ceramic bezel insert. I cannot remember if the website ever listed that as a feature, but seems like it would have, considering so few other watches have it. I hope we hear or see something reagrding the bracelet soon. It would be strange to have the bracelet in stock, but not any of the watch it was made for.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup I need the bracelet soon. Just got mine today and waiting to get home to switch to an isofrane for the time being. I have no other leather straps that would go with it and the shark skin is.....no me. Hurry up bracelet...


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

D.E.L.F.I.N


----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

If you've ordered from Halios to the US, how long were your watches in Customs? The USPS site shows mine has been there for two days. Thanks.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

dbt001 said:


> If you've ordered from Halios to the US, how long were your watches in Customs? The USPS site shows mine has been there for two days. Thanks.


Mine was two or three days from CA to the USA.

-T


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

dbt001 said:


> If you've ordered from Halios to the US, how long were your watches in Customs? The USPS site shows mine has been there for two days. Thanks.


Both times I ordered mine were held for only a few hours.


----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

It was released this afternoon, so it was there for around 48 hours. Oh, well.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,

Long time listener, First time caller.

Does anyone have any insight to the numbers/quantities in the Tropik SS models, or in Halios watches in general? Besides the awesome build qualities and looks, part of the allure for me is the exclusivity. 

Do they make 300 per model, 500? Won't stop me from getting one and I searched WUS but couldn't find much on the numbers per Halios model/batch.

Great wrist shots and strap combos in this thread, btw. Bring on the bracelet.


----------



## Slayer Essence (Sep 11, 2013)

Farlius said:


> Hi,
> 
> Long time listener, First time caller.
> 
> ...


I've been curious about this as well. I ordered rather late, about a week before the black sold out and I got #20. But I've seen a #121 floating around as well. Really would be interested to hear what the highest number is.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Someone in another thread noticed that the website no longer mentions the steel Tropik as having a ceramic bezel insert. I cannot remember if the website ever listed that as a feature, but seems like it would have, considering so few other watches have it. I hope we hear or see something reagrding the bracelet soon. It would be strange to have the bracelet in stock, but not any of the watch it was made for.


It originally did list it as a feature. The old page is still up: HALIOS Tropik SS2 | HALIOS Vancouver - Dive + Sport Watches


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Have to say, the Tropik is really growing on me. Love the size, height, and lume. Great on an Isofrane.


----------



## splotchysaturn (Dec 2, 2010)

I have #123. Not sure what the highest is.


----------



## a tired smile (Feb 5, 2012)

So it seems that my Halios SS Tropik is running about 25 seconds slow every 24 hours. 
What are my options to fix this?


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Take in in to get regulated. It would be an easy thing for any watchsmith. The 9105 isn't exactly a complex movement.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Have to say, the Tropik is really growing on me. Love the size, height, and lume. Great on an Isofrane.


Glad you are liking it more and more and decided to keep it. When I got mine this week I was a but perplexed at what all the hoopla was about. I wore it for half a day on the shark skin and came home and threw on my 007 for the evening. I did the same thing as you and put my isofrane on it and now I really am enjoying it. I think it will be absolutely a wonderful watch when the bracelet arrives.


----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine arrived Friday and I've been wearing it on a wjean shark mesh. It's #120.

By the way, does the bezel look more silver than black to anyone else? It's hard to tell (let alone photograph) because so much depends on reflection, but I still think mine looks much closer to silver than any I've seen in photos.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

dbt001 said:


> Mine arrived Friday and I've been wearing it on a wjean shark mesh. It's #120.
> 
> By the way, does the bezel look more silver than black to anyone else? It's hard to tell (let alone photograph) because so much depends on reflection, but I still think mine looks much closer to silver than any I've seen in photos.


Pretty much the case with black ceramic, turns almost chrome in some lighting. On my blue ceramic SMP, it was a similar effect, but not as pronounced.










Just depends on the lighting.


----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Pretty much the case with black ceramic, turns almost chrome in some lighting. On my blue ceramic SMP, it was a similar effect, but not as pronounced.
> ]


Thanks. This is my first ceramic bezel. I couldn't imagine I'd gotten some kind of faulty bezel but it was really surprising.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Almost "late January", c'mon bracelet! Where are you hiding?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

How about the Delfin???


----------



## domalley3 (Jul 27, 2013)

I decided to order not only a Tropik SS, but a Armida A1 as well. Just got the A1 and I love it. Big and chunky, it feels like a tool watch that's been hit with a bike pump. The Tropik doesn't arrive for another day or two but I'm worried I'm going to think it's too small, based on my reaction to the A1, which is 45 mm and 19 mm high. I'll know soon, but I'd be curious to know if anyone has/had both and has an opinion. Thinking maybe I could be better off joining the crew of people waiting for the Delfin. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

domalley3 said:


> I decided to order not only a Tropik SS, but a Armida A1 as well. Just got the A1 and I love it. Big and chunky, it feels like a tool watch that's been hit with a bike pump. The Tropik doesn't arrive for another day or two but I'm worried I'm going to think it's too small, based on my reaction to the A1, which is 45 mm and 19 mm high. I'll know soon, but I'd be curious to know if anyone has/had both and has an opinion. Thinking maybe I could be better off joining the crew of people waiting for the Delfin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I was in the same situation as you. I was wearing my Deep Blue Pro Aqua the day my Halios came in. The DB is almost same spec as the Armida A1 but a little less thick at 16MM. When I took my DB off and put on the Tropik, it felt extremely small. I was highly disappointed at first because of how much smaller it was, even at 41mm. Keep in mind, due to the bezel and short lug to lug length, the watch wears "smaller", at least to me it does. However after wearing it for a few hours and adjusting to the smaller size, the attention to detail of the watch won me over and now I can't stop wearing it. I don't like bigger watches anymore anyways, but for some reason I was wearing my DB that day.

I didn't like the Halios at first not only for the size but I realized it was because of the Sharkskin. I switched the straps around and now I honestly feel as if it is one of the sexiest watches I have seen in a while. Here's my combos!


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

I totally agree with sk412. Forget about the sharkskin strap and get a 22mm mesh bracelet. It matches the case perfectly. Incidently, I own an Armida A1 bronzo. You really cannot compare them. Lengthwise the SS lugs compensate for the lack of them in the A1. But the height, particularly if you choose the A1's usp (beautiful domed crystal), and the weight are completely different. The A1 is a fantastic but brutal tool watch. The SS is more versatile. I am going to keep both of them.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Armida A1 and the Halios Tropik SS are like apples and oranges. Watches fit completely different in terms of size.... but to each their own... I do have to state though, I could never ever go smaller than 41 mm. 43/44 is sweet spot...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Where. Is. The. Bracelet. ?????
The Tropik is screaming for a bracelet


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Get an Isofrane for it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Had one already for it. Which I do like on it. Also have a Brady Sailcloth that works well on it. I just think the bracelet will be the last piece of the puzzle for the Tropik.


----------



## urtenmurtel (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have been enjoying my Tropik B brown a lot but the original strap that came with it seems a little to small for lug width leaving a little gap. This and its weight made the watch come of a couple of times including it crashing on the tiles of my bathroom. Not so cool! Did you experience the same?

I am not a person with many straps, could you recommend a robust leather strap up to 50$ or would I have to go higher?
Otherwise Ill go for green/blue rubber I think.

Thanks!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

urtenmurtel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been enjoying my Tropik B brown a lot but the original strap that came with it seems a little to small for lug width leaving a little gap. This and its weight made the watch come of a couple of times including it crashing on the tiles of my bathroom. Not so cool! Did you experience the same?
> 
> ...


This too happened to me whilst I was clapping, watch fell on the floor lucky no damage to watch but in future I won't be clapping so hard with this watch lol
I did think the holes where the spring bars fit didn't seem very deep but I'm no expert

joe at diaboliq straps makes some nice straps the canvas one I brought from him fitted the lug width nice and tight

I'm thinking that the little gap probably had a lot to do with the spring bars popping out when I was clapping


----------



## urtenmurtel (Mar 8, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> This too happened to me whilst I was clapping, watch fell on the floor lucky no damage to watch but in future I won't be clapping so hard with this watch lol
> I did think the holes where the spring bars fit didn't seem very deep but I'm no expert
> 
> joe at diaboliq straps makes some nice straps the canvas one I brought from him fitted the lug width nice and tight
> ...


thanks for the answer and I like the canvas idea, will check it out. Something I need, not a watch I'd like to loose right now... 
Yes, the little gap is just big enough for the leather to "operate" the little rim on the spring bar - I played with it a bit.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

urtenmurtel said:


> thanks for the answer and I like the canvas idea, will check it out. Something I need, not a watch I'd like to loose right now...
> Yes, the little gap is just big enough for the leather to "operate" the little rim on the spring bar - I played with it a bit.


Heres a picture of the canvas









Have another 22mm strap but this also had a small gap use it on my armida a8 now and it has no gap on that watch


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Have another 22mm strap but this also had a small gap use it on my armida a8 now and it has no gap on that watch


The halios case is slightly curved, and not straight as per the A8
I just shoved some thinly-cut cardboard into the leather strap lug holes
So that the strap fits more tightly against the casing


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

blurrycloud said:


> The halios case is slightly curved, and not straight as per the A8
> I just shoved some thinly-cut cardboard into the leather strap lug holes
> So that the strap fits more tightly against the casing


I did something like that with my Laguna to cover a large gap as well. The gap was HUGE so I needed a larger "shim."


----------



## Golden_Bear (Dec 12, 2013)

I just want to say for any of those who are deciding whether or not to buy a Halios watch, the customer service you will receive is amazing. I bought my Tropik SS secondhand of off this forum and notwithstanding Justin has been very communicative. I emailed him about the warranty because the purchase date he wrote is _in the future_ and he said he did so to cover any possible shipping delays. He also included _two extra straps_ (rubber and olive canvas) with the purchase to the original owner. All I can say is, he definitely has another customer for life.

Btw, I'm Tropik SS #147. Is that the highest number reported so far? I'm curious how many he put out there.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Wonder how the bracelet is coming?


----------



## Golden_Bear (Dec 12, 2013)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Wonder how the bracelet is coming?


When I emailed Justin on January 9th he said it would be coming in "about three weeks". Let's just hope that's the case, it looks great from the photos.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Wonder how the bracelet is coming?


And I'm wondering the same thing about the Delfin.

I am not in any way "anti China" but I am beginning to wonder if Jason's admirably high standards are having a hard time being met on the production side?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ExMachina said:


> And I'm wondering the same thing about the Delfin.
> 
> I am not in any way "anti China" but I am beginning to wonder if Jason's admirably high standards are having a hard time being met on the production side?


All his delays prove this is definitely the case but what else can he do?

Instead of the usual 10% reject rate, he has to bump it up to 50% or something.

For me tho, the next step for him would be to have an office in China so he can do quality checks on site and simply do adjustments in Canada.

Otherwise, we will be seeing more of these delays.

The Chinese are excellent at bulk manufacturing but you will end up throwing out a lot.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

If you pay the same amount of money to China as you do in Europe, you can definately get the same quality
Many global companies already have factories producing in China with high QC standards

But what China can do also, is to get you 80% of the quality, at maybe 50% of the price
So definately, you should expect a higher rejection rates


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think the Delfin is a myth. It sucks because I have been holding on to my money for a while now so I can purchase one. At this rate I think I will just end up buying an Armida A1. Maybe tease us with a prototype so I hold on to my money :-! 

I would also like to purchase a bracelet for the Tropik but I think that is another myth also.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sk412 said:


> I think the Delfin is a myth. It sucks because I have been holding on to my money for a while now so I can purchase one. At this rate I think I will just end up buying an Armida A1. Maybe tease us with a prototype so I hold on to my money :-!
> 
> I would also like to purchase a bracelet for the Tropik but I think that is another myth also.


It's funny but I have been eagerly waiting to the release of the Delfin if only to see how it turned out but as so often happens things end up taking longer than expected though in the case of this watch there is no unusual materials being used so why the delay? And some people think it's terrible that the Makara Octopus is delayed only a month. lol


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

sk412 said:


> I think the Delfin is a myth. It sucks because I have been holding on to my money for a while now so I can purchase one. At this rate I think I will just end up buying an Armida A1. Maybe tease us with a prototype so I hold on to my money :-!
> 
> I would also like to purchase a bracelet for the Tropik but I think that is another myth also.


Oh ye of little faith.  Go ahead and get the Armida to tide you over :-!

RD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jason has already stated that the Delfin will not come out until later in 2014. 

He is probably busy expanding his sales network in Asia and in Europe. 

I too would love to have the Delfin, but I have more than a few Halios to tide me over.

cheers!


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Luminated said:


> It's funny but I have been eagerly waiting to the release of the Delfin if only to see how it turned out but as so often happens things end up taking longer than expected though in the case of this watch there is no unusual materials being used so why the delay? And some people think it's terrible that the Makara Octopus is delayed only a month. lol


Jason mentioned somewhere that the chamfering on the Delfin case wasn't coming back correctly from the factory, so that was the major holdup with the prototype. Halios design + chamfering on the case = salivation to the point of drowning.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

sk412 said:


> I think the Delfin is a myth. It sucks because I have been holding on to my money for a while now so I can purchase one. At this rate I think I will just end up buying an Armida A1. Maybe tease us with a prototype so I hold on to my money :-!
> 
> I would also like to purchase a bracelet for the Tropik but I think that is another myth also.


FYI, Jason noted in a reply on the FB page that "[t]he reason for the delay is that we design and fabricate every component from the ground up. If one iteration doesn't meet my standards, we start all over again. Each component is sourced from the best suppliers we could find, so it's not a "one stop shop" type of sourcing scenario either. There are a lot of moving parts to coordinate, and I don't want to make compromises just to push something out quicker." He also noted that he should have the latest case prototype to show next week.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hang in there guys. Good stuff are worth waiting for! In event you can't wait, buy something else for the time being and flip it later on for the Delfin.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

sarasate said:


> FYI, Jason noted in a reply on the FB page that "[t]he reason for the delay is that we design and fabricate every component from the ground up. If one iteration doesn't meet my standards, we start all over again. Each component is sourced from the best suppliers we could find, so it's not a "one stop shop" type of sourcing scenario either. There are a lot of moving parts to coordinate, and I don't want to make compromises just to push something out quicker." He also noted that he should have the latest case prototype to show next week.


Right on. Holding out to see what the delfin offers and this will decide if a Crepas or MKII Nassau makes it to the cut.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

sk412 said:


> I would also like to purchase a bracelet for the Tropik but I think that is another myth also.


The bracelet shouldn't be an issue since it looks like the same design as the Laguna bracelet.

Only difference is the end link and maybe the clasp.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

lorsban said:


> The bracelet shouldn't be an issue since it looks like the same design as the Laguna bracelet.
> 
> Only difference is the end link and maybe the clasp.


I think if that were true, the bracelet would have been released by now as intended. It was posted above that it's still another 3 weeks away!? I'll pass...


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Chamfers are always worth the wait.
That being said, can't wait to see the prototype!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I think if that were true, the bracelet would have been released by now as intended. It was posted above that it's still another 3 weeks away!? I'll pass...


I don't see where it was said the bracelet is 3 weeks away?? Maybe I am missing it? His facebook doesn't mention at least not that I can find.


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

sarasate said:


> FYI, Jason noted in a reply on the FB page that "[t]he reason for the delay is that we design and fabricate every component from the ground up. If one iteration doesn't meet my standards, we start all over again. Each component is sourced from the best suppliers we could find, so it's not a "one stop shop" type of sourcing scenario either. There are a lot of moving parts to coordinate, and I don't want to make compromises just to push something out quicker." He also noted that he should have the latest case prototype to show next week.


Does anyone know what the expected height of the Delphin will be? Been eyeing that watch for a long time, but if it is monstrously thick I might have to pass.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

lorsban said:


> The bracelet shouldn't be an issue since it looks like the same design as the Laguna bracelet.
> 
> Only difference is the end link and maybe the clasp.


I think the bracelet for the Tropik is thinner than the Laguna's.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I think this thread needs to be renamed it's soooo last year


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think this thread needs to be renamed it's soooo last year


Yep! Unfortunately, I can no longer rename it. "Halios - New 2013\2014 Collection" would sound more appropriate now.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

vokotin said:


> Yep! Unfortunately, I can no longer rename it. "Halios - New 2013\2014 Collection" would sound more appropriate now.


Then start a new one...

Sent from my Tegra Note 7


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

sduford said:


> Then start a new one...
> 
> Sent from my Tegra Note 7


Too confusing! The Tropik B's are out. The Tropik SS's are out. All the pertinent info for those is in this thread, and now it looks like delivery of "the bracelet" is the latest pet peeve  That's being beaten on here too. Nothing to re-name yet!

Maybe a new thread when the Delphin drops >> ie: "Halios 2014 Delphin" and then _you_ can start it.

My 2c worth

RD


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Too confusing! The Tropik B's are out. The Tropik SS's are out. All the pertinent info for those is in this thread, and now it looks like delivery of "the bracelet" is the latest pet peeve  That's being beaten on here too. Nothing to re-name yet!
> 
> Maybe a new thread when the Delphin drops >> ie: "Halios 2014 Delphin" and then _you_ can start it.
> 
> ...


I agree, the calendar year may have changed...but the model info is here.


----------



## Slayer Essence (Sep 11, 2013)

It may also be worth noting that a lot of manufacturing in China is delayed in January due to the Chinese New Year, so this may be a source of delay too.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> I don't see where it was said the bracelet is 3 weeks away?? Maybe I am missing it? His facebook doesn't mention at least not that I can find.


Post above:



Golden_Bear said:


> When I emailed Justin on January 9th he said it would be coming in "about three weeks". Let's just hope that's the case, it looks great from the photos.


Which I incorrectly interpreted! Based on this info the bracelet should be ready by the 30th. My bad.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes. 3 weeks from January 9th. Not 3 weeks from today. I can wait another week. But by his track record it might be march. I'll give him until the middle if February. If not I may sell mine.


----------



## paipanic (Oct 23, 2007)

quicksilver7 said:


> Yes. 3 weeks from January 9th. Not 3 weeks from today. I can wait another week. But by his track record it might be march. I'll give him until the middle if February. If not I may sell mine.


Hi guys,

The bracelets arrived but the endlinks are wacky. I'm having them re-machined. So, as quicksilver mentioned above, it'll likely be March. Needless to say, I'm sorry for the wait.

If you purchased a watch expecting a bracelet by January, just email me - I will take it back and provide a full refund, regardless of how much wear is on it. If it causes you stress or angst it ain't worth keeping!

Jason
HALIOS


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Yes. 3 weeks from January 9th. Not 3 weeks from today. I can wait another week. But by his track record it might be march. I'll give him until the middle if February. If not I may sell mine.


PM me if you decide to sell it.

The bracelet will probably look pretty good, but with all the strap options out there, I don't mind the wait. 
I wonder how the SS would look on a Ted Su rubber strap?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

paipanic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The bracelets arrived but the endlinks are wacky. I'm having them re-machined. So, as quicksilver mentioned above, it'll likely be March. Needless to say, I'm sorry for the wait.
> 
> ...


If that is not incredible customer service, than I don't know what is. I'm speechless.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup best customer service I have encountered pre and post sales.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Jason's the best


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I think if that were true, the bracelet would have been released by now as intended. It was posted above that it's still another 3 weeks away!? I'll pass...


Not necessarily. If different manufacturers are making the cases and bracelets, there will be fitting issues.

One tiny micron off on the end links and the whole thing needs to get redone.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

paipanic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The bracelets arrived but the endlinks are wacky. I'm having them re-machined. So, as quicksilver mentioned above, it'll likely be March. Needless to say, I'm sorry for the wait.
> 
> ...


That's just awesome.

Willing buyer for returns here! Haha

By the way, just to compare, I got an Anonimo steel bracelet that cost me about $800 for my Millemetri. That's about the same price for a Tropik AND bracelet!!!

Fit was off a tiny bit so the case lug holes didn't perfectly align with the end link holes so it bent or broke the screws. Those freaking screws are damn difficult to come by as well!

That's why for my Anonimo DDate I decided to use an Android bracelet and mod the end links by hand, so I have a pretty good idea what kind of work it takes to fit these things and it's NO JOKE.

So we should be thanking Halios/Jason for taking the time to make sure the parts fit perfect.


----------



## salvon (Nov 8, 2012)

Waiting makes the heart grow fonder, why rush through things that you enjoy?


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update Jason. Your willingness to maintain and outdo your after sales service is solid! Just to chip in.. Of course it would be great if we can get the bracelet now; however A key reason why I enjoy wearing Halios watches is the attention to details. I rather wait and get a great bracelet than an ill-fitted-off-the-shelf one. Personally, there's plenty of straps and zulu choices to tide me over so the wait is definitely worth it.


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

To ease the wait One can buy a brushed shark mesh bracelet from Ebay. The 22mm fit perfectly and look amazing.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Speaking of long waits: have we heard anything about the bronze buckles for the Tropik B?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Speaking of long waits: have we heard anything about the bronze buckles for the Tropik B?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I too would love to hear some news, I know Jason was working diligently, on procuring a supplier. But haven't heard anything since early December. Love the Tropik, it's crying for a bronze buckle.

I'll now bravely prepare for the onslaught, of the the proverbial punishment :-d


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> I too would love to hear some news, I know Jason was working diligently, on procuring a supplier. But haven't heard anything since early December. Love the Tropik, it's crying for a bronze buckle.
> 
> I'll now bravely prepare for the onslaught, of the the proverbial punishment :-d
> 
> View attachment 1358827


I checked with Jason just a week ago about bronze buckles, he still could not confirm when he can have them to send us. Bronze buckles must be a terrible nightmare for him.

If he outsources them in China, so we have to wait at least 1 or 2 months more, because this time is Chinese New Year holiday.

Jason is so nice and I personally donot want to give him more stress, so I decided to stay patient.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, I love the watch regardless, so I can wait for the buckle. The only real issue being the mismatched patinas.

To be honest, I'm not that crazy about the big pre-v style buckles anyway, so I may just start looking for my own replacement.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bwana1 said:


> View attachment 1360299


Great photo! Very dramatic! That strap paired with the Halios Bronze totally rule!!!! Best I've seen :-! Enjoy!

RD


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

It's a Delfin kind of week for prototypes.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I would love to see the Halios Tropik SS black on some leather straps. I am having a hard time finding something decent and somewhat affordable. The lugs are short so worried about getting a strap that won't fit. With having to wait for a bracelet for a couple months leather is needed. Google images doesn't bring up many. I have an Iso and a Brady (which makes it surf really bad).


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> I would love to see the Halios Tropik SS black on some leather straps. I am having a hard time finding something decent and somewhat affordable. The lugs are short so worried about getting a strap that won't fit. With having to wait for a bracelet for a couple months leather is needed. Google images doesn't bring up many. I have an Iso and a Brady (which makes it surf really bad).


The lugs are short but the lug holes are far enough from the case to fit thicker straps.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I tried another strap (Steinhart leather from my Ocean 2) and I agree it seems it can handle a fairly thick leather strap. THe issue for me is that this is the 4th leather I have tried on it and they all make it dive over the top of my wrist and is driving me bonkers. I can't figure out if its the Halios case style and size or all the damn straps I have tried. Maybe I am doomed with this one....thats why I was so excited for the bracelet. A nato seems to work though


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

From FB:


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Great photo! Very dramatic! That strap paired with the Halios Bronze totally rule!!!! Best I've seen :-! Enjoy!
> 
> RD


Thank you Sir, greatly appreciated.


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

For anyone that has been waiting on the bracelet, I decided to pick one up from the aftermarket for the time being while I wait for Jason to release his one in March. This one is a 22mm bracelet that tapers down to 20mm at the clasp from Hadley Roma with solid links and cost me $50 on amazon. It looks great in my opinion and if anybody likes it, I guess you can get one as a substitute for now until come March.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

[email protected] just posted this in Facebook and all I can say is :drool:!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

ah yeah!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Delphin pictures are on FB now!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fresh from FB!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking like a solid wrist presence and some fierce curves.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what strap is used on the Delfin?


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

vbluep51 said:


> Does anyone know what strap is used on the Delfin?


The strap is the Halios Cordura strap he's working on.

Look at those lugs. I must have one. It would be awesome if the bezel triangle was orange like on the Puck.


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Holy crap! It's better than I was hoping for!

Well done Jason!!!



gshock626 said:


> Fresh from FB!
> 
> View attachment 1363466
> 
> ...


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Stuart thanks for posting. 

I can tell chamfers turned out great, love the case, love the bezel love the dial, love the combo!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Just so it's not buried:

Width: 44mm
L2L: 49mm
WR: 500meters
Bezel: 120 Uni Click
Movement: Miyota 9015
Sapphire crystal, Underside AR, Double domed


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Read through some of the comments of the Delfin pics on FB. Pricing will be in the same ballpark as the Tropik SS ($650 excluding shipping). When asked about dial color, Jason said "First run will be black only. Pretty certain there won't be a blue . I think a white/silver dial would be cool but likely unpopular."


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Read through some of the comments of the Delfin pics on FB. Pricing will be in the same ballpark as the Tropik SS ($650 excluding shipping). When asked about dial color, Jason said "First run will be black only. Pretty certain there won't be a blue . I think a white/silver dial would be cool but likely unpopular."


I'd take a white dial in a heartbeat...I bet some others would too...I say do it!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

new Delfin, very tasty.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Very interested. Very.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> I would love to see the Halios Tropik SS black on some leather straps. I am having a hard time finding something decent and somewhat affordable. The lugs are short so worried about getting a strap that won't fit. With having to wait for a bracelet for a couple months leather is needed. Google images doesn't bring up many. I have an Iso and a Brady (which makes it surf really bad).


GSD









Bad & Lokes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Force434 said:


> I'd take a white dial in a heartbeat...I bet some others would too...I say do it!


Sign me up for a white dial!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Delfin looks much better than I was expecting!! Bezel reminds of a shogun a little bit, only wish they would incorporate some lug holes though.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^ I was thinking the same regarding the lug holes.


Knoc


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks exquisite! Perhaps the lugs are too beautiful to stick a hole in :-d I know this watch will have the same high end "style" and quality feel that my SS Tropik has. Not toolish like previous offerings. The Halios 2013 Collection is a completely different animal. Take this into account as you scrutinize this beauty ;-)

Hmmm, now what. The SS Tropik is a keeper for me. Is there a place for the Delfin :think: Another beaut Jason! :-!

RD


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

+1 


micahpop said:


> Sign me up for a white dial!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> Bezel reminds of a shogun a little bit


I thought the same thing.

And, I know it's just a dial mockup, but I don't like the placement of the logo so close to the "12" markers. I hope it looks better on future prototypes.

I'd also love to see a white dial prototype!


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

sweet!

I like how the case is bell shaped - looks cool and unique. Keeps the lug to lug distance reasonable too.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

sk412 said:


> For anyone that has been waiting on the bracelet, I decided to pick one up from the aftermarket for the time being while I wait for Jason to release his one in March. This one is a 22mm bracelet that tapers down to 20mm at the clasp from Hadley Roma with solid links and cost me $50 on amazon. It looks great in my opinion and if anybody likes it, I guess you can get one as a substitute for now until come March.
> 
> View attachment 1363208
> 
> View attachment 1363209


That bracelet looks really good. Could you post a few more pics?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

5661nicholas said:


> Delfin looks much better than I was expecting!! Bezel reminds of a shogun a little bit, only wish they would incorporate some lug holes though.





Knoc said:


> ^ I was thinking the same regarding the lug holes.
> 
> Knoc


Wish granted


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok, now that the case love has washed over me (it's really an awesome case!), now I'm looking more critically at the watch overall and there are three tiny things that are bothering me about the design thus far:

1) The bezel has my pet peeve of having an inconsistent number of minute marks between the 5-minute markers. I'm OK with a mark for every minute or marks every 5 minutes (like the Tropik).
2) The tiny numbers on the chapter ring--why are they there? They're entirely non-functional and for some reason they are bothering me.
3) There appears to be no intention of having luminous marker at 3-o'clock and yet the date wheel is black. If there's really going to be no marker then I'd at least like a white wheel to balance out the dial (but I'd prefer a luminous marker and black wheel)

And I agree that the logo is much too high, but I'm betting that the real dial will be balanced correctly.

Ok. Now I will wait patiently for the final look.


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

The people have spoken. White dial Delfin.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Yup. I have plenty of black or gray dials; would love to see a white one. But regardless, Jason will likely be getting more of my money!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

DLC Delfin!


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Knoc said:


> DLC Delfin!


+1 this would be incredibly cool.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow wow wow. Another very nice and original piece. Other than what had been mentioned; it's the hour, minute, and second hands that stands out for me too; don't see these hands on any previous Halios. Maybe a tat more orange; on the bezel triangle would be nice. Drooling already!!


----------



## Andrjes (Dec 29, 2012)

A great looking watch!

Is anybody else getting a bit confused by the hour markers, they always seem to be changing their directions?

Regards

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Delfin looks great. I'll keep my eye on this one.
Something about the hands bugs me though.. not sure what it is.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

ExMachina said:


> Ok, now that the case love has washed over me (it's really an awesome case!), now I'm looking more critically at the watch overall and there are three tiny things that are bothering me about the design thus far:
> 
> 1) The bezel has my pet peeve of having an inconsistent number of minute marks between the 5-minute markers. I'm OK with a mark for every minute or marks every 5 minutes (like the Tropik).
> 2) The tiny numbers on the chapter ring--why are they there? They're entirely non-functional and for some reason they are bothering me.
> ...


C'mon.. lets wait for the final look. 

As for the "inconsistent number of minute marks", what about the MM300 then? ;-)


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hmmm, now what. The SS Tropik is a keeper for me. Is there a place for the Delfin :think: Another beaut Jason! :-!


Glad to hear the SS Tropik is a keeper for you, my friend. :-!
"Is there a place for the Delfin?" of course there is!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

There's lots to like about the Delfin but I was wondering if he'll be doing a version without the date window or even better move the date window to the 4-5 position as one of my pet hates is not having uniform hour markings on a dial.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Wish the chapter ring will be slanting backward, it will be perfect for me.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


>


Love the way bezel is integrated with the case...shame it is 44mm but I´m wondering if it´ll wear like a 42 :think:....then there will be trouble in the "homefront"


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

vokotin said:


> As for the "inconsistent number of minute marks", what about the MM300 then? ;-)


Actually, that's one of the reasons I have zero desire to own a MM300 (I know that's weird, but it sure saves on the ol' pocketbook ;-))



> C'mon.. lets wait for the final look.


Exactly


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I like the look of the Delfin but its to big at 44mm and to thick for me and I will never again consider any watch over 42mm with a crown at "3" but those are just my personal criteria, I would prefer full minute marks but I'm ok with this style.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

lexvil said:


> I would prefer full minute marks but I'm ok with this style.


I know you are ok with this style, if I'm not wrong you own an Omega SMP 2254. ;-)


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Actually 2255 and now a 2265, the Bond SMP chrono has the full markers and I haven noticed any read difference in reading elapsed time, I have tried the older style insert in these and finally decided that the big number bezel works and looks fine.









vokotin said:


> I know you are ok with this style, if I'm not wrong you own an Omega SMP 2254. ;-)


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

lexvil said:


> Actually 2255 and now a 2265...


My bad, forgot you had swapped insert, 2265 quartz solid choice too. :-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The bezel just shout out Bremont Supermarine to me.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

jopex said:


> Delfin looks great. I'll keep my eye on this one.
> Something about the hands bugs me though.. not sure what it is.


Agree, the hour/minute hands are probably the weakest aspect of the design. Just not quite fit... the center sections are too thick, and lume area seems small. I think the Laguna hands would serve well here.

The case is a beauty, and the dial is very nice and different. The triangle indices are interesting; note they are a bit different from the original sketch; the original showed equilateral triangles, while in this version the triangles all point to the center of the dial.

Cheers.


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

ManMachine said:


> Agree, the hour/minute hands are probably the weakest aspect of the design. Just not quite fit... the center sections are too thick, and lume area seems small. I think the Laguna hands would serve well here.
> 
> The case is a beauty, and the dial is very nice and different. The triangle indices are interesting; note they are a bit different from the original sketch; the original showed equilateral triangles, while in this version the triangles all point to the center of the dial.
> 
> Cheers.


I like the hour/minute/sec hands. I think they go well with the triangular hour indices.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

TimeIsTheMaster said:


> I like the hour/minute/sec hands. I think they go well with the triangular hour indices.


Agreed. That's nice attention to detail to carry over the triangular part of the design. These hands are bold to suit the rest of the look, but novel enough to look fresh. Truth be told, the Laguna hands never did anything for me...but they fit with the rest of the design.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

micahpop said:


> Sign me up for a white dial!


+1 on the white dial, I'd be all over that.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

lexvil said:


> I like the look of the Delfin but its to big at 44mm and to thick for me and I will never again consider any watch over 42mm with a crown at "3" but those are just my personal criteria, I would prefer full minute marks but I'm ok with this style.


I'm in the same boat - I have a small wrist and almost never go over 42mm. But the Delfin has an L2L of 49mm (iirc), so I'm hoping it will wear on the small side.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

IMHO the hands makes me want the Delfin more. It reminds me of another of my favorite watch, the Kirium (2nd gen). It's modern looking, Simple and clean. I like Jason's design philosophy. I also like how Halios watches have evolved from Holotype to the Delfin. Importantly each watch is unique and distinct, which makes me want to see what new stuff he is coming up with!!


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

> The case is a beauty, and the dial is very nice and different. The triangle indices are interesting; note they are a bit different from the original sketch; *the original showed equilateral triangles*, while in this version the triangles all point to the center of the dial.
> 
> Cheers.


Ah yes. I missed that. I only noticed that "Automatic" was removed. I think the new design is better.

Overall I like the freshness of the design and I predict that (for me) *that *will win out of the small nits that I may see fit to pick along the way :-d


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

GregoryD said:


> +1 on the white dial, I'd be all over that.


Who do you think we'd have to bribe to get a white dial Delfin in a _DLC_ case? :think:...quick, someone find out what brand of Scotch Jason drinks and send the man a case!...


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Guys, this picture was posted on Halios' Facebook on Jan 28 showing the condura straps and the prototype buckle.

According to the post, Halios has started sending out the straps to pre-order folks. The buckle is a prototype but I am sure we will hear more about them very soon!


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I cant find the case thickness for the delfin anywhere. Anyone?

much appreciated


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Bronze is darkening nicely.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

KUNISMAN said:


> Love the way bezel is integrated with the case...shame it is 44mm but I´m wondering if it´ll wear like a 42 :think:....then there will be trouble in the "homefront"


I don't think it will wear like a 42mm actually. The 49mm nicely curved lugs are a big plus for fit on many wrists, though I think the 44mm width is marketed to suit the 44 & up crowd, after the lesser sized Tropiks. I do love the fit & sizing of the Tropik on my 7" wrist. Not too big, not too small  I do wish to know the height again as I forget from the original announcement.

Regarding trouble on the home front. Ya got your good days and your not so good days. You will know when the time is right ;-)

RD


----------



## Yodalah (Feb 1, 2014)

ExMachina said:


> View attachment 1363837
> 
> 
> Ok, now that the case love has washed over me (it's really an awesome case!), now I'm looking more critically at the watch overall and there are three tiny things that are bothering me about the design thus far:
> ...


Re: the 10 min chapter ring indices - I didn't notice it at first but on closer scrutiny

Reminds me of the heated debate over the Benarus Seasnake's bezel number "30" facing upright at 6 o'clock. ( which by the way doesn't bother me one bit if anything i thought was unique)

Looking closely at the Delvin minute chapter ring the numbers 10 and 50 follows the outer bezel orientation but when it comes to the numbers 20.30.40 the orientation is upright (i.e. the reverse of the outer bezel orientation). Just wondering if that's by intentional design of Jason or perhaps going against convention - very curious ?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

My guess is by design but might of been better to just use markers instead on the chapter ring.



Yodalah said:


> Re: the 10 min chapter ring indices - I didn't notice it at first but on closer scrutiny
> 
> Reminds me of the heated debate over the Benarus Seasnake's bezel number "30" facing upright at 6 o'clock. ( which by the way doesn't bother me one bit if anything i thought was unique)
> 
> Looking closely at the Delvin minute chapter ring the numbers 10 and 50 follows the outer bezel orientation but when it comes to the numbers 20.30.40 the orientation is upright (i.e. the reverse of the outer bezel orientation). Just wondering if that's by intentional design of Jason or perhaps going against convention - very curious ?


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Yodalah said:


> Re: the 10 min chapter ring indices - I didn't notice it at first but on closer scrutiny
> 
> Reminds me of the heated debate over the Benarus Seasnake's bezel number "30" facing upright at 6 o'clock. ( which by the way doesn't bother me one bit if anything i thought was unique)
> 
> Looking closely at the Delvin minute chapter ring the numbers 10 and 50 follows the outer bezel orientation but when it comes to the numbers 20.30.40 the orientation is upright (i.e. the reverse of the outer bezel orientation). Just wondering if that's by intentional design of Jason or perhaps going against convention - very curious ?


That's readability and practicality, and convention too. The inner minute numbers are fixed locationally and will always be read in a (standard) 12 o'clock up position like numbers on a clock face. The bezel, however, due to its rotation must always be read with the numbers facing correct side up when at 12 o'clock, regardless of whether the 10 is up at the 12 spot or the 30 is.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

The Bremont S2000 has similarly oriented chapter ring numerals and it looks great to my eye.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

I like black and blue:


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Takemusu said:


> That's readability and practicality, and convention too. The inner minute numbers are fixed locationally and will always be read in a (standard) 12 o'clock up position like numbers on a clock face. The bezel, however, due to its rotation must always be read with the numbers facing correct side up when at 12 o'clock, regardless of whether the 10 is up at the 12 spot or the 30 is.


Precisely. In fact I recently got a little flack in another thread when I criticized the new Dreadnought GMT for having a _fixed_, GMT chapter ring with the lower numerals upside down.

My only "problem" (and really, it's only a small problem) with the numerals on the Defin's chapter ring are that they're there ;-)...they're completely unnecessary for anyone who knows how to read a watch, and they don't even serve to provide visual balance with the bezel because of a) their contrasting orientations and b) the fact that some of the fonts don't match (e.g the "4") . Again, not a biggie but also not the same meticulous attention to styling I've come to expect from Halios.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

ExMachina said:


> Precisely. In fact I recently got a little flack in another thread when I criticized the new Dreadnought GMT for having a _fixed_, GMT chapter ring with the lower numerals upside down.
> 
> My only "problem" (and really, it's only a small problem) with the numerals on the Defin's chapter ring are that they're there ;-)...they're completely unnecessary for anyone who knows how to read a watch, and they don't even serve to provide visual balance with the bezel because of a) their contrasting orientations and b) the fact that some of the fonts don't match (e.g the "4") . Again, not a biggie but also not the same meticulous attention to styling I've come to expect from Halios.


Different strokes, I guess. I like having the extra chapter ring for minutes. It adds some interest to the dial, and I like details like that in a tool or instrument watch. As for the typefaces, size will often dictate choice here. The four in the small size would plug visually if the outer bezel typeface was used there as the top part is bigger in that number on the dial. And the more traditional type chosen in the bezel is nice there. It is no design sin to have more than one typeface in play. Type has to be chosen intelligently for purpose as well as aesthetic.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the smell of Horween, and Bronze in the morning.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> I don't think it will wear like a 42mm actually. The 49mm nicely curved lugs are a big plus for fit on many wrists, though I think the 44mm width is marketed to suit the 44 & up crowd, after the lesser sized Tropiks. I do love the fit & sizing of the Tropik on my 7" wrist. Not too big, not too small  I do wish to know the height again as I forget from the original announcement.
> 
> Regarding trouble on the home front. Ya got your good days and your not so good days. You will know when the time is right ;-)
> 
> RD


Party pooper...









;-)


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

b-) :-! :-d












Bwana1 said:


> I love the smell of Horween, and Bronze in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 1368433


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

lorsban said:


> Bronze is darkening nicely.


Nice pic and sweet strap! What kind is it?


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> I love the smell of Horween, and Bronze in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 1368433


Nice combination Bwana1, may I know where strap and buckle are from?


----------



## domalley3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Love that. Do you have both the black and blue and performed some surgery? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

lexvil said:


> I like the look of the Delfin but its to big at 44mm and to thick for me and I will never again consider any watch over 42mm with a crown at "3" but those are just my personal criteria, I would prefer full minute marks but I'm ok with this style.


It does look like HOT FIRE, such an amazing design for a diver, but yeah. Big watches and 3pm crowns mean a perpetual dry patch on the back of my hand where it digs in.

Hope he reconsiders and goes for a Sinn U1 style 4:30 crown.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Or just flip it over, offer it with the crown at 9.


akasnowmaaan said:


> It does look like HOT FIRE, such an amazing design for a diver, but yeah. Big watches and 3pm crowns mean a perpetual dry patch on the back of my hand where it digs in.
> 
> Hope he reconsiders and goes for a Sinn U1 style 4:30 crown.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

Or I kind of like blue and black:





Sometimes I just can't make up my mind.  
A little surgery on the bezel (with some tips from Jason) and I've got a watch(s) with a nice amount of variety.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I might like it better with the black/blue combos. Look great!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got this black SS. This watch to me is a combination of a Sub-C, a PO and has the simplicity in the face of a Sinn 556i. What a fantastic design.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jason is discussing a White Dial version...SS Tropik...I'm in 

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

JohnAndrew said:


> I like black and blue:


I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one, is it easy to change the bezel like your picture?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

New canvas strap came from Jason today, no buckles tho.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Im so hoping for the white dial to be realized....I absolutely love this watch, but I have an Omega SMPc black, and too many blue dial watches already....if I got the black I would never wear it because of the Omega.....the white would be perfect for my collection as I don't have any white dials. I hope he still sticks with silver hands on the white dial.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

nugget40 said:


> Im so hoping for the white dial to be realized....I absolutely love this watch, but I have an Omega SMPc black, and too many blue dial watches already....if I got the black I would never wear it because of the Omega.....the white would be perfect for my collection as I don't have any white dials. I hope he still sticks with silver hands on the white dial.


I'm not sure if talk of a white dial is WISful thinking on the part forum members, or if one will actually come to fruition. But. One thing for certain, legibility is a must! I think a white dial SS Tropik would be a very challenging undertaking. Personally I prefer silver bezels on white dials  Though I know Jason would build a very nice white dial, regardless. b-)
Funny how white dials are so few in the dive watch world. :think:

RD


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

White Delfin! I've sent Jason an email.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

+1


micahpop said:


> White Delfin! I've sent Jason an email.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Delfin requests, ah hell. Let me jump in here:

DLC Delfin.


Knoc


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Heck, ANY Delfin...!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Let's see more p-types and dials as we work on that release date.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> I'm not sure if talk of a white dial is WISful thinking on the part forum members, or if one will actually come to fruition. But. One thing for certain, legibility is a must! I think a white dial SS Tropik would be a very challenging undertaking. Personally I prefer silver bezels on white dials  Though I know Jason would build a very nice white dial, regardless. b-)
> Funny how white dials are so few in the dive watch world. :think:
> 
> RD


I am pretty sure Jason had mentioned somewhere that a white dialed Tropik was in the works, I could be mistaken on that but I thought I read it somewhere.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

nugget40 said:


> I am pretty sure Jason had mentioned somewhere that a white dialed Tropik was in the works, I could be mistaken on that but I thought I read it somewhere.


He was discussing if there was any interest, on the Halios FB page....so not in the works yet.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

cubsrule17 said:


> I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one, is it easy to change the bezel like your picture?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


A couple more wrist shots:





Yes, the bezel is very easy to change out. A little masking tape and a small pocket knife is all you will need.


----------



## bhudrei (Feb 2, 2010)

Those black and blue combination looks awesome!


----------



## bhudrei (Feb 2, 2010)

Im not sure which strap to use, I'm changing the straps pretty much everyday.

I tried it on the mesh, it looks good.




I tried it on a beau bands Cobra strap, it looks nice too.




Then I just got some new dark brown shark leather from beau bands and I used the halios buckle.






Then I have natos coming in. Now I really don't know..o|o|o|


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> I'm not sure if talk of a white dial is WISful thinking on the part forum members, or if one will actually come to fruition. But. One thing for certain, legibility is a must! I think a white dial SS Tropik would be a very challenging undertaking. Personally I prefer silver bezels on white dials  Though I know Jason would build a very nice white dial, regardless. b-)
> Funny how white dials are so few in the dive watch world. :think:
> 
> RD


White Dial / Stainless un painted bezel...... yes please


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

matthew P said:


> White Dial / Stainless un painted bezel...... yes please


Ya know I'm more seeing the Delfin with a white dial, as another poster mentioned  Funny that. ;-)

Cheers Matt

RD


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I have tropik SS blue on the way and cant wait for the bracelet... tropik just needs it!!! That is my clear answer about other strap options... 

It is so so awesome on the bracelet... mostly because small/short lugs design.

Cant wait for a delfin too


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

That blue Tropik/mesh combo is the best use I've seen of a mesh bracelet.:-!

Not a Halios or a diver, but the best use of Jason's canvas strap for me. Love the vintage feel it gives this Airman.


----------



## BebopLD (Aug 27, 2012)

Any word or idea if these canvas straps will be available to purchase at any point?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Worn and wound have a review on the tropik ss

forgot to put link
Halios Tropik SS Review | watch reviews on worn&woundwatch reviews on worn&wound


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

^ Needeless to say, another great review.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Worn and wound have a review on the tropik ss
> 
> forgot to put link
> Halios Tropik SS Review | watch reviews on worn&woundwatch reviews on worn&wound


thank you for info, appreciated. I have blue one on the way and that review have made my waiting better 

And I know from Jason - bracelet will be ready in 3 weeks or so (yesterday wrote me)


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad I did not wait for the bracelet, December has now become end of March. The Tropik deserves all the adulation it has received, but imagine how much more impressive it could have been with the bracelet being available at or even near launch!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I am glad I did not wait for the bracelet, December has now become end of March. The Tropik deserves all the adulation it has received, but imagine how much more impressive it could have been with the bracelet being available at or even near launch!


Wow, it's pretty amazing that a very small group has made so much fuss about the bracelet option. I will remind you the bracelet was / is "an option". An additional accessory! This was clear from the start. I knew when I purchased the SS Tropik it would not come with a bracelet. This had no impact whatsoever on the impressiveness of the watch itself. I even liked the strap the watch came with :-d Though I'm currently sporting a black Hadley-Roma kevlar that's very nice.

I am very much looking forward to acquiring the bracelet option. It will be icing on the cake. Ironically, had it come with bracelet in the first place, then many would be asking for and comparing strap options.

I don't think it's the lack of bracelet that had you or anyone else flip the watch. Obviously the watch just wasn't for you, and there's nothing wrong with that.

I was blown away when Jason came on here and offered folks to take back their watch because the bracelet wasn't ready when anticipated. I would have felt so embarrassed, small, and petty had I been an owner that was so disgruntled with their beautiful watch, that waiting for the accessory generated such angst. Obviously these folks just didn't like the watch, hoping the bracelet would change their mind. What company would even put out an offer like that? NONE!

At least Jason is seeing it through, and is most insistent the quality be the very best for his customers. I'm very happy to have the watch. It basically came in on time with minimal hiccups, and proper notifications of the understandable delays. Every company has um, and every company handles it the best they can, and some handle it very poorly. Halios is still in the top tier micro category IMHO in all aspects.

Anyway, not addressing you personally per say (though I did), but following along with the bracelet obsession, and your post; well it just got to me  I assume you no longer have the watch, so it's a mute point isn't it?

RD


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I really understand your point of view, but for me the racelet is also a MUST for tropik. I just have blue on the way and I am not going to wear it till I get the bracelet.

The same opinion I have for many other watches - rolex submariner, omega seamaster bond etc etc... they not look complette without a bracelet IMHO. I know many people love them on the strap, but I need a bracelet for some watches... 

just my 2cents...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Deepdive said:


> but for me the racelet is also a MUST for tropik. I just have blue on the way and I am not going to wear it till I get the bracelet.
> just my 2cents...


I agree! That's why there will be one :-! I'm sure Jason knew that too. I also agree it's unfortunate the bracelet wasn't ready with the watch. Though in the not too distant future we all will be rockin' our SS Tropiks on "the bracelet". I certainly wasn't implying a bracelet wasn't necessary.

And BTW, congrats on the incoming. I think the bracelet on the blue is even more of a must vs the black. It will look beautiful!

RD


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Wow, it's pretty amazing that a very small group has made so much fuss about the bracelet option. I will remind you the bracelet was / is "an option". An additional accessory! This was clear from the start. I knew when I purchased the SS Tropik it would not come with a bracelet. This had no impact whatsoever on the impressiveness of the watch itself. I even liked the strap the watch came with :-d Though I'm currently sporting a black Hadley-Roma kevlar that's very nice.
> 
> I am very much looking forward to acquiring the bracelet option. It will be icing on the cake. Ironically, had it come with bracelet in the first place, then many would be asking for and comparing strap options.
> 
> ...


While I can appreciate your opinion on this issue for the most part you are obviously not a buyer who had the bracelet in mind when purchased. I bought mine in December with Jason stating it would be ready in January. Some people enjoy a bracelet on a watch and I am one of those. In my case it was my first new watch ever since joining this forum 2 years ago. All of my others were used purchases. This is a forum where people are free to voice their displeasure or pleasure on a variety of topics. The bracelet was delayed a few times. Pictures were posted of the Tropik on a bracelet by Jason which probably drove the "angst" (as you call it) even more. 
Jason stepped up and made the offer. Did I take advantage of it? No. I did sell it for other reasons though as I was tired of the way it fit on my wrist and was hoping the bracelet would fix the issue. Do I feel "embarrassed, small and petty" for voicing my displeasure at the numerous delays? NOPE! If we all just followed along like sheep and nodding our heads up and down at everything in the watch world it sure would be a damn boring place to hang out in.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ I did buy the watch knowing that a bracelet would be made for it! You've misread & misconstrued my points, responding totally out of context.

I've got my iron suit on, but my intent was not to offend. Merely addressing the "angst" caused by the delay of the bracelet. Like others that sold their watch. It just didn't work for them for whatever reason. If you truly liked it, you would have waited for the bracelet and enjoyed the watch along the way.

I notice we are all getting quicker to jump down the throats of the micros, though I never saw the bracelet delay as a big deal or hinging on weather I would keep the watch or not. 

Funnily enough it's one of the few times I have been so confident in a new watch release, that having to buy it to try it wasn't the issue, that many of us face with the micros.

RD


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Adam, I respect your opinion. For me personally I purchased the Tropik with the intent on buying the bracelet upon it's release, so it was certainly a deciding factor. I did not take Jason up on his generous offer, but did flip the watch. Had the bracelet been available, perhaps I would have kept it. It certainly to me would have made it a more complete package. I think it is also worth noting that in almost all of the Tropik reviews, there is mention of the bracelet in some form or another, noting that it will be released "soon". So certainly there is an expectation that there will be a bracelet available some time. But how "soon" is "soon"? Another trend from reviews is the general disdain or disappointment regarding the included shark skin strap, which I think is a fine strap on it's own, but in my opinion does not match the Tropik's design or quality. Perhaps had the watch shipped with a strap of similar quality to the watch itself, the bracelet would be more of an after thought.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Hey Adam, I respect your opinion. For me personally I purchased the Tropik with the intent on buying the bracelet upon it's release, so it was certainly a deciding factor. I did not take Jason up on his generous offer, but did flip the watch. Had the bracelet been available, perhaps I would have kept it. It certainly to me would have made it a more complete package. I think it is worth noting that in almost all of the Tropik reviews, they mention the bracelet in some form or another, noting that it will be released "soon". So certainly there is an expectation that there will be a bracelet available some time. But how "soon" is "soon"?


"How soon is now?"... is something Steven Patrick _Morrissey_ might sing about.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

as I wrote above, Jason has confirmed yesterday "Bracelets should be ready in about 3 weeks or so."


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

With regard to the second set of black dials, does anyone know how much bracelets will cost? Will they ship on the watch as an option or can we add them on and have both the strap and bracelet?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I remember reading they would be around $65. Im sure Jason would work out a deal with you if you want both.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

A few more straps:


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

And this is a custom from Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps:







Made to measure to fit my wrist.


----------



## domalley3 (Jul 27, 2013)

JohnAndrew said:


> A few more straps:


Love, love, love the blue bezel on the rubber straps. Nicely done.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

primerak said:


> +1


White Delfin GMT! Yes I know i'm being greedy.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Put a bracelet on.
















At first I didn't like the idea of the polished center links, but when I put it on, it brought out the highly polished hands in contrast to the brushed case.

I'm really enjoying this watch!


----------



## BebopLD (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey sorry to repeat myself here - if I can steer the conversation away from bracelets for a minute, I'm just wondering if anyone can shed some light on the canvas straps. How does one go about getting one or more of those beauties?

Just got my Tropik SS Blue last week, to go along with the Brown Tropik B I ordered last year. I have to say, I'm just floored. Absolutely beautiful watches! The blue is stunning.


I did notice however that the spring bars sit extremely close to the case on the SS model; so close that I can't fit a standard nylon NATO through the gap, or fit several other straps I have from third party producers. I didn't have this issue on the Bronze model - I was able to fit just about anything to the case. I don't think there's anything wrong with the watch - have others had this same experience?

Thanks for all the great info in this thread!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I had no trouble with fitting a black nato on my SS black. You can try putting the spring bar over the nato and then into the lug holes. Not sure I would do that with a thick nato. I think the one I have is from natostrapco but not 100% sure.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know if any of the Canuck folks on this thread noticed this, but I've attached the following Coors Light commercial up here for your viewing pleasure (Coors Light btw in Canada is brewed under license by Molson's).

Around the 8 to 10 second mark of the commercial you'll notice the non-talented vented virgin can guy wearing an Halios Tropik B with an Olive Green dial face.

Enjoy!

Coors Light -- Bye-bye Vented Virginity - YouTube


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> I don't know if any of the Canuck folks on this thread noticed this, but I've attached the following Coors Light commercial up here for your viewing pleasure (Coors Light btw in Canada is brewed under license by Molson's).
> 
> Around the 8 to 10 second mark of the commercial you'll notice the non-talented vented virgin can guy wearing an Halios Tropik B with an Olive Green dial face.
> 
> ...


nice well spotted zenrag

halios the choice of struggling actors everywhere


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

Is anybody else's rotor REALLY load? It bothered me at first, and I'm starting to get over it, but now I am wondering if something is loose. 

I initially thought it was the 9015, but my Magrette isn't nearly as loud.


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

coop said:


> Is anybody else's rotor REALLY load? It bothered me at first, and I'm starting to get over it, but now I am wondering if something is loose.
> 
> I initially thought it was the 9015, but my Magrette isn't nearly as loud.


My tropik ss is loud also but from what ive read its just the 9015 movement,


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> nice well spotted zenrag
> 
> halios the choice of struggling actors everywhere


You guys have eagle eyes. I looked at the video several times and still couldn't see the dial face clearly.


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

That would be cool, but def not a Tropik in that commercial imo. The crown is the biggest giveaway.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Extrobar said:


> That would be cool, but def not a Tropik in that commercial imo. The crown is the biggest giveaway.


I'm in agreement. The Tropik is more beautiful, smaller, SS crown, smoother lug transition, better bronze color (that one has an orange cast)...

Sorry to burst the bubble, Zenrag!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

There is significant color correction in vids and size is relative. If not a Tropik, what could it be? "Fineat Tropic B?"

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Tropik* meets *Custom Croc Hornback*,,,she's Mean now b-)


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

coop said:


> Is anybody else's rotor REALLY load? It bothered me at first, and I'm starting to get over it, but now I am wondering if something is loose.
> 
> I initially thought it was the 9015, but my Magrette isn't nearly as loud.


Mines loud, as well as a few other watches I own with the same movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got my condura strap from Jason via mail this afternoon. Boy oh boy! I was like a kid getting his birthday presents.. Haha. It's too late to try them out today.. Can't wait for tomorrow. Hahaha!! This will keep me happy for a while... After that... I'll wait patiently for tropik's bracelet and Delfin!! Yeah!!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Thuggee said:


> Mines loud, as well as a few other watches I own with the same movement
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have one of these however why is it such a big deal that the movement is loud?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

itsajobar said:


> I don't have one of these however why is it such a big deal that the movement is loud?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah and I heard IWC's Pellaton is louder.

I actually like the noise. Reminds me I've got something mechanical on my wrist.


----------



## tdk (Oct 21, 2008)

itsajobar said:


> I don't have one of these however why is it such a big deal that the movement is loud?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





lorsban said:


> Yeah and I heard IWC's Pellaton is louder.
> 
> I actually like the noise. Reminds me I've got something mechanical on my wrist.


The IWC sounds like there are ball bearings bouncing around in the case. The Halios makes a whizzing sound. What bothers me about the Halios is that the rotor free wheels so long in the non-winding direction, it some how feels cheap.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> I don't have one of these however why is it such a big deal that the movement is loud?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a issue for me ( I don't care )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I just ordered my Tropik SS Blue ;-) asked Jason if there will be any possible pre-order for the "Black dial, I will report back. I am probably not the only person that does not want to scramble to order the moment they are back, I'd rather just pay and lay back and enjoy the melee.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Got the blue dial a couple weeks ago. You will love it. Great watch.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

"No preorders on the black yet, but I can email you when they’re ready in May/June.

Regards,
Jason"

PS mine is shipping ;-)


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)

Does anybody know when the bracelets for the Tropik SS are going to be available? I just picked up a black dial version from a WUS member and I want the bracelet. But supposedly Halios has been claiming that these bracelets are going to be available for months now and they still aren't. If its going to be months more I'll just buy a shark mesh from strapcode...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Last I heard Jason said it would be March......


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

I wasn't a huge fan of the blue strap it came with, but it's sort of grown on me. So, I will probably keep it until I find something I really like to replace it.


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Last I heard Jason said it would be March......


Yea thats what the website says but I've heard from people that they previously said it was going to be out months ago and then it changed to March. March is more than half way over and they can't even be pre-ordered yet?


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

#70 Blue just arrived. The blue color is so perfect. It's not navy blue, it's not royal blue, it's not dark blue, it's not light blue..... I call it -TRUE BLUE-


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Subaru blue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

itsajobar said:


> Subaru blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bullseye


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

From FB...









Jason commented:

"Next run will be the black again and the white. Blue will likely be retired. ETA: late Q2, so likely June. By the way, we're not putting the cart before the horse here: priorities are the bronze buckles, then the Tropik SS bracelet, then the Delfin. Just thought you'd all like something new to look at."


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^^ Thanks so much for for keeping your WIS ear to the ground :-!

Cheers! ;-)

RD


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^^ Thanks so much for for keeping your WIS ear to the ground :-!
> 
> Cheers! ;-)
> 
> RD


You're very welcome!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

hope there is a PVD/DLC Delfin with a white dial, if not this Tropik would have to do!


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

That looks incredible with the orange. Curious to see how the steel bezel turns out.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> From FB...
> 
> View attachment 1432742
> 
> ...


Oh man. I like where this is going.

Would love this with a black dial. But white is great too tho...


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

I can tell, the white dialed Tropik is a very nice addition.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

White dial looks great.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

primerak said:


> White dial looks great.


+1, I can't understand why so few offer the white dial as choice.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jason posted on FB:
_I will try to get you guys an update on the bronze buckles sometime this week._


----------



## Slayer Essence (Sep 11, 2013)

I do have one question for you guys. 

On your Tropik's or ... any Miyota 9015's does the date change snap over directly at midnight or is there a gradual change?

On my watch - it starts gradually turns over the date, about 10-30mins before midnight. (and finishes at/by/on midnight)

But, if I was to say, set the time manually, and go past midnight, it snaps directly at midnight. No gradual change.

Just wondering if this was normal behavior for this watch or if I should be worried. 

Thanks!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Slayer Essence said:


> I do have one question for you guys.
> 
> On your Tropik's or ... any Miyota 9015's does the date change snap over directly at midnight or is there a gradual change?
> 
> ...


That sounds exactly like what mine does... I'm sure it is normal.

Some other more knowledgeable types might be able to tell you exactly why there's a difference between the change in those two circumstances...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Im assuming the white faced tropic is a rendering?
If so Im guessing it will look fantastic in real life. 
Love the ss bezel with minimalist numbers.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I just received my new Blue SS Tropik from Halios. What a great watch. The wooden box was nice and along with the sharkskin strap a brown cordura strap was in the box as well. The blue color is awesome. It is my first halios watch and now I understand why people like the brand so much. My wife even thinks the blue with blue sharkskin strap looks good, and she almost never makes positive comments about my watches!


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm looking at the black Tropic... What a beauty!!! Bad it's been out of stock for the last few months Gotta wait for the second batch now I guess... Does anybody know how it compares to Seiko Shogun, case finish quality and size (how tall) and weight??? TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread is too long to search for this answer, so I'm asking: When the bracelet becomes available, how much will it cost?


----------



## darkdream (Mar 8, 2014)

digivandig said:


> This thread is too long to search for this answer, so I'm asking: When the bracelet becomes available, how much will it cost?


If I recall right, $70.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

darkdream said:


> If I recall right, $70.


Thanks. That's a good price.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

So [email protected] posted a Facebook update that bracelets may be another month or two due to end links that are being hard to get perfect.

The good news is buckles hopefully will be within a month due to finding a manufacturer that could work with the bronze but that appears to be solved.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Delfin????????


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's a patina update on my tropik b!


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

I can't make up my mind with getting the stainless steel or the bronze version.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Get both bro!


----------



## jcbarnard (Jul 26, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Just got this black SS. This watch to me is a combination of a Sub-C, a PO and has the simplicity in the face of a Sinn 556i. What a fantastic design.


I see Aquaracer much more than sub or PO.. but it's unique enough particularly the case.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

[email protected] just posted that the Delfin prototype is done sad news is no more drilled lugs but damn if it doesn't look good:










Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Delfin is really nice!!


----------



## bhudrei (Feb 2, 2010)

Do we know the projected price for the delfin?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

bhudrei said:


> Do we know the projected price for the delfin?


I don't believe he has mentioned it yet.

Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow looks great. Chapter ring done right.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome. Any news on the size of this baby?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Skyfire said:


> Awesome. Any news on the size of this baby?


IIRC its 44mm. 22mm lugs.


----------



## RJC0505 (Nov 5, 2013)

News on Halios website states that Delfin is in production and is expected to be ready together with the new Tropik SS in July. I could be wrong, but this is the first confirmation that I've seen that the Delfin has moved to production, so it seems we are moving closer to being able to get our hands on this mythical watch.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

I will be buying the Delfiin. The customer service from Halios is just awesome.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Was there any mention of a Tropik SS Bracelet? 

RD


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

RJC0505 said:


> News on Halios website states that Delfin is in production and is expected to be ready together with the new Tropik SS in July.
> 
> I could be wrong, but this is the first confirmation that I've seen that the Delfin has moved to production...


Great news! :-!


----------



## RJC0505 (Nov 5, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Was there any mention of a Tropik SS Bracelet?
> 
> RD


I haven't seen anything new on the bracelet, and nothing was posted on the website about it. I'm assuming it will be ready at some point in June.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

RJC0505 said:


> I haven't seen anything new on the bracelet, and nothing was posted on the website about it. I'm assuming it will be ready at some point in June.


Last I read he was still having issues with end links.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

RJC0505 said:


> I haven't seen anything new on the bracelet, and nothing was posted on the website about it. I'm assuming it will be ready at some point in June.





lorsban said:


> Last I read he was still having issues with end links.


Thanks mates |> I wasn't concerned about the bracelet delay at the onset, but I am looking forward to it now with a bit more immediacy 

RD


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks mates |> I wasn't concerned about the bracelet delay at the onset, but I am looking forward to it now with a bit more immediacy
> 
> RD


Haha

I know how you feel. Once I actually retrofitted a bracelet from a different watch to use on my Anonimo.

Solid end links are tough to fit. Might have been easier if they used folded links instead.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

lorsban said:


> Might have been easier if they used folded links instead.


Ya, but who likes those? 

Hope to see some progress on the Delfin soon. Been a long time coming


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> Ya, but who likes those?
> 
> Hope to see some progress on the Delfin soon. Been a long time coming


Honestly I don't mind them, especially on watches with short lug to lug.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Is Halios sending the bronze buckles to the original owners of the Tropik Bs? Or is he wiling to send them to the current owners (with proof?) if the original owners flipped them?


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> Is Halios sending the bronze buckles to the original owners of the Tropik Bs? Or is he wiling to send them to the current owners (with proof?) if the original owners flipped them?


I would guess the original owner, that the payment's address linked to.

I'm wondering if we get 1 or 2 buckles ? With the 3 stock straps, and the unfortunate wait...2 buckles would be GREAT.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Citizen V said:


> Is Halios sending the bronze buckles to the original owners of the Tropik Bs? Or is he wiling to send them to the current owners (with proof?) if the original owners flipped them?


If you let Jason know that the watch was sold, he is willing to ship the buckles to the new owner. I sold my Tropik B a while back and he is sending the buckles for that watch to the new owner rather than me. My guess is that he would need confirmation from the original owner that it is okay to send to the new owner since he would have no way to know that the original owner promised the new buckles to the new owner.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

is Jason sending out bronze buckles? There is no information about them on his Facebook. Hope he can finish this project, it's about 1.5 year since the pre-order started.


----------



## Big Guy (Sep 2, 2012)

Are there any rumors about the dial colors for the second batch of Tropik B? I know it's probably far down the list below the buckle and the bracelet and the Delfin, but I need something to obsess over 'til official word comes out.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

After green, brown, and gray, I can only think of two colors for Tropik B - black and blue. Maybe a more subdued deep blue vs. the sharp blue on Tropik SS.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jason just posted on FB...*"Bronze buckles are in - in the process of sorting and mailing them."*


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> After green, brown, and gray, I can only think of two colors for Tropik B - black and blue. Maybe a more subdued deep blue vs. the sharp blue on Tropik SS.


I love the satin brushed blue dial, like the dial of blue Crepas L'ocean.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

If he uses a similar matte blue like he did in the Bluering he'll have a winner in my book. 

Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Bwana1 said:


> Jason just posted on FB...*"Bronze buckles are in - in the process of sorting and mailing them."*


Yayy!!!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Got a Tropik last week. Was looking for info on the dial, as in if it's made from ceramic?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

James_ said:


> Got a Tropik last week. Was looking for info on the dial, as in if it's made from ceramic?


Yes it has a lumed ceramic bezel,

Guys can't wait to get my bronze buckles I wonder if the inside is marked halios like the stainless steal ones


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

James_ said:


> Got a Tropik last week. Was looking for info on the dial, as in if it's made from ceramic?


None of specs I've seen indicate what the dial is.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

riseboi said:


> None of specs I've seen indicate what the dial is.


Halios Europe website page


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

I know the bezel is ceramic. The above poster asked about the dial. "gloss dial" doesn't really say much.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

riseboi said:


> I know the bezel is ceramic. The above poster asked about the dial. "gloss dial" doesn't really say much.


Ahh my bad I thought he meant the bezel,
i don't think the dial would be ceramic would it? 
Or could it?


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah I meant the dial. Glossy is all I could find. Was thinking it was either ceramic or enamel.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

James_ said:


> Yeah I meant the dial. Glossy is all I could find. Was thinking it was either ceramic or enamel.


Whatever material it is, it looks very high quality, judging by the pix of course, since I have never handled a Tropik in metal.

You can always shoot an email to Jason and ask, no harm in it...


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I can tell you it doesn't disappoint in real life. I'm really picky about everything under the crystal, has to be perfect, and this is.


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone can inform about the dial diameter of tropic SS? Thanks a lot
E52


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

Check your mail boxes! I just got my bronze buckles! b-)

Sorry for the quick and dirty cellphone pics. Too excited and didn't have the patience to bust out the real camera. The strap is a Worn&Wound coal Horween strap with brown stitching (2013 release). I think it compliments the grey dial and bronze case perfectly, especially now that the bronze buckle is in place.

The watch has already developed a nice patina naturally. Should I polish it up to match the buckle, or do the liver of sulfur bath for the buckle? :think:


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

arkane said:


> Check your mail boxes! I just got my bronze buckles! b-)
> 
> Sorry for the quick and dirty cellphone pics. Too excited and didn't have the patience to bust out the real camera. The strap is a Worn&Wound coal Horween strap with brown stitching (2013 release). I think it compliments the grey dial and bronze case perfectly, especially now that the bronze buckle is in place.
> 
> The watch has already developed a nice patina naturally. Should I polish it up to match the buckle, or do the liver of sulfur bath for the buckle? :think:


That looks great Jason has done a nice job of the buckles I really like that he has put the halios branding on the inside can't wait to get mine

i think I might just vinegar fume treat mine for a hour and see if that matches it up I don't fancy starting again


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hallelujah the freaking buckles came so that we can now focus on important matters, like getting the Delfin into production. 

You guys could have learned metal working and made your own buckles by now.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Good looking buckle and nice touch on the branding on inside.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys some information about halios delfin? ex. When released?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Hallelujah the freaking buckles came so that we can now focus on important matters, like getting the Delfin into production.
> 
> You guys could have learned metal working and made your own buckles by now.


Lol


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

riseboi said:


> I know the bezel is ceramic. The above poster asked about the dial. "gloss dial" doesn't really say much.


Considering they call the crystal sapphire and the insert ceramic, I'd say the dial is coated plastic. Could even be a thin piece of metal for all I know.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just received my bronze buckle too. Will try to post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here you go! Very nice finishing. No rough or sharp edges. Looking forward to more patina of course.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

On a totally different front, but applicable to the original topic, I think it would be awesome if there was a GMT version of the Delphin. I think the overall design would support that feature well. That may be the perfect watch. 

Thoughts? I apologize if this was mentioned before, but I cannot recall.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Just ordered the last Tropik SS in blue from the EU store, they're throwing in a free Halios (not the Dievas sold on their store) NATO with it too. Apparently the blue will not be returning to stock only the black.

Anyway, I've got a Longines HydroConquest 39mm in blue and custom brushed finish with blue lume too and love the colour so hopefully this is on par.

I want the bracelet too and they said they'd let me know when an ETA arrives but in the meantime what alternative bracelets match up well could anyone recommend? I'll be NATOing it for the time being as that's how I wear my Hydro (brushed bracelet too from time to time ).

I'm hoping the 2mm size difference isn't that much as I really like the 39mm size of the Hydro. Fits well on my wrist.

Cheers!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

No bronze buckles here yet, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> No bronze buckles here yet, hopefully tomorrow.


You should be getting it very soon. It's the quality and finishing you'll enjoy!


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> On a totally different front, but applicable to the original topic, I think it would be awesome if there was a GMT version of the Delphin. I think the overall design would support that feature well. That may be the perfect watch.
> 
> Thoughts? I apologize if this was mentioned before, but I cannot recall.


I totally agree a GMT Halios would be great.. knowing Jason, he'll probably create a brand new GMT watch rather than a Delfin variant; although I agree a GMT Delfin will look good too!


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

When will the Tropik SS Black be back in stock? I'm aware the site says July 2014.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think your best bet is to drop Jason an email to enquire. He's usually very prompt to respond.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Progress said:


> When will the Tropik SS Black be back in stock? I'm aware the site says July 2014.


 That's the one I like the best. Very classy watch

.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Is the pricing going to stay the same for the next run of black Tropik SS's?


----------



## gabs2012 (Sep 20, 2011)

It most likely will. 

Anyone know how many Tropik SS units Jason released during the first run?


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

gabs2012 said:


> It most likely will.
> 
> Anyone know how many Tropik SS units Jason released during the first run?


Jason has never mentioned the total qty but knowing him; he usually produces in limited quantities. I won't be surprise if it is less than 200 each color. Anyone owns a piece numbered in 200 or more?


----------



## warpig (May 21, 2010)

No bronze buckle on the East Coast yet.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

warpig said:


> No bronze buckle on the East Coast yet.


I just received my 2 bronze buckles today, East coast.....your's are close, maybe tomorrow.

Just got some new Custom leather today also, perfect timing....Thank you Jason, they look great !


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking forward to getting mine here in Atlanta soon I hope. I'm also thinking of adding a Tropik SS to the stable when they get back in stock. 


Sent from me using something


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

RAM75 said:


> Looking forward to getting mine here in Atlanta soon I hope. I'm also thinking of adding a Tropik SS to the stable when they get back in stock.
> 
> Sent from me using something


Best wishes, the package has to be close. But it's like watching for Santa, don't be looking out the window...or he won't come 

I'm just about hooked on the Blue Tropik SS myself...but I'm not sure about twin brothers in the collection.

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Personally I am very surprise blue Tropik SS wasn't as popular as black. I mean the black will always be nice; goes with any occasion, formal or casual. But the blue is something unique and the color pops. It really stands out when I wear it.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

^ Agreed! Mine arrived today along with the Halios Nato strap.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

No bronze buckles in the uk yet


----------



## dubbab20 (May 8, 2014)

I'm so happy to pick up one of these








A beautiful diver.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

2 days in and my Tropik is gaining 2.5 seconds a day. Excellent!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> No bronze buckles in the uk yet


Still waiting in the Midwest U.S. I was beginning to wonder if mine got missed before I checked in here.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

freight dog said:


> Still waiting in the Midwest U.S. I was beginning to wonder if mine got missed before I checked in here.


Still nothing today I will leave it till the end of the week then email Jason to see if he's sent mine out


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Gotta say, blue is my jam 










Also, maybe others with the blue can verify but today I noticed in the sunlight that my bezel markers, mostly the zero numbers are less lumed than the others? Also the 15 to 30 markers are a small amount out of alignment with the dial markers? I've emailed Halios about it to see if they will replace the bezel only as that's the only issue I have noticed so far.


----------



## warpig (May 21, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> Still nothing today I will leave it till the end of the week then email Jason to see if he's sent mine out


I was one of the pre-orderers of the Tropik B. Halios posted Jun 7th on FB that the buckles arrived and were being sorted and shipped. Still no buckle one month later in South Carolina.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure how that would have slipped past QC. I'm certain Jason will take care of it.



mrk said:


> Gotta say, blue is my jam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jxl (Oct 15, 2010)

warpig said:


> I was one of the pre-orderers of the Tropik B. Halios posted Jun 7th on FB that the buckles arrived and were being sorted and shipped. Still no buckle one month later in South Carolina.


I was also 1 of the pre-orders, located in Singapore, but have already received the bronze buckles last week on June 30th.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Still waiting, and I'm in Canada. But I got what was probably the last green Tropik B, so I may be far down the list.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Still waiting, and I'm in Canada. But I got what was probably the last green Tropik B, so I may be far down the list.


I just emailed Jason to see if mine had been posted and he replied back straight away this is what he said

"I'm shipping 400+ buckles in order of purchase. Not 100% sure if I got yours out yet but it shouldn't be too much longer"

so happy days
cant wait to get mine I still really love my tropik b but it just doesn't seem quite finished with the steel buckle I have it on at the minute


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks* Monkeynuts* . Now I won't feel the urge to bother him for another week or two.:-!


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Yup, thanks for the update. I've waited this long, I can wait longer. I just don't want to miss out.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Just got my buckles. I ordered my Tropik B very quickly, just 1 day after the preorder started. Dont worry bros, just wait for a few days more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warpig (May 21, 2010)

MiserySword said:


> Just got my buckles. I ordered my Tropik B very quickly, just 1 day after the preorder started. Dont worry bros, just wait for a few days more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Location?


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Hmm does the blue have a ceramic dial as well? I ask because I was looking up close with an eye piece earlier and it has a similar finish to the ceramic bezel and plays off reflections the same way too. take a look:

http://robbiekhan.co.uk/root/temp/IMG_20140710_173908.jpg

If it isn't then it's a very nice finish and bounces reflections with a deep gloss that looks pretty awesome!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

mrk said:


> Hmm does the blue have a ceramic dial as well? I ask because I was looking up close with an eye piece earlier and it has a similar finish to the ceramic bezel and plays off reflections the same way too. take a look:
> 
> http://robbiekhan.co.uk/root/temp/IMG_20140710_173908.jpg
> 
> If it isn't then it's a very nice finish and bounces reflections with a deep gloss that looks pretty awesome!


Maybe an enamel finish?


----------



## ashmostro (Jul 10, 2014)

Et209 said:


> I think your best bet is to drop Jason an email to enquire. He's usually very prompt to respond.


I know I'm not the OP to this subtopic, but I actually emailed three times and posted once to their facebook page but have not received any sort of response.

I'd really like to know as I'm very interested in picking up a black Tropik SS...


----------



## rooksbook (May 24, 2014)

I just posted this on the Delfin thread, but here's a copy/paste from Halios' facebook update.

Update via Halios' facebook page:



> Update time, watch fans:
> Bronze buckles for the Tropik B: We will have all 400ish buckles mailed out by the end of this week. They're being sent via regular air (not the quickest) but they'll land eventually!
> 
> FYI, we have a handful of Tropik Bs in all dial colours available if you're interested in one.
> ...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

rooksbook said:


> I just posted this on the Delfin thread, but here's a copy/paste from Halios' facebook update.
> 
> Update via Halios' facebook page:


Thanks for the update! Just paid for a Tropik Bronze brown dial.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

How many of the new batch tropik bs have been made available? 
Not that I'm ever going to sell mine but I thought the green brown and grey where retired 

I kind of liked the idea that there was only 99 others kicking about how many are they now?
Also how will the new one be numbered?


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

I believe all the Tropic B's were gone after about 4 hours.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe any extras are but simply a handful of them. Nothing which would affect the exclusivity of each color. I don't think Jason over produces a lot for each color. 

On the other hand, a main reason why I sold away another branded watch was exactly this reason; that watch was supposedly a limited production but another batch of hundreds of watches were produced. I do support micro brands; I do want them to succeed, but I also believe in business integrity. If it is a trial batch, don't go stating its a limited watch and then go on producing more after that... Haha.. Ok.. Enough of my complaining...

Halios is a brand I know has integrity. Which is why I will continue to buy from Jason.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Jason is sending me a new bezel insert and bezel housing, looking forward to it as the weaker markers on the bezel were bugging me!

I've taken my existing bezel out and it's easy to replace. The bezel has a bit of weight to it too.

Quality CS from Halios


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm happy bronze buckles here and they look fantastic


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Me too. Arrived today, will get it on the strap tomorrow!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

My wife says mine arrived yesterday. I will see it in another week.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

On Europelli NOC









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Received my new Tropik SS Blue from Halios yesterday. 



















Does anyone know if the blue was a limited run of 100 pieces? Jason put 50/100 under the serial #.

Jason also mentioned the bracelet would be $65 and should be coming out shortly.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

ck1109 said:


> Received my new Tropik SS Blue from Halios yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, I love the blue version....looks great

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Well mine is number #85 so if there is a hundred then the remainder are State side not Europe as Stephan confirmed they will no longer be getting in the blue, only black and the new white version soon.

Bracelet needs to hurry up!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Any pictures of the White version handy ?

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

A glimpse of the white dial on FB:


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

By the look of it I'd guess the bezel markers are not lumed on the white version!


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Wish I had bought the blue when I had the chance, white and black just not doing it for me.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> A glimpse of the white dial on FB:
> 
> View attachment 1574868


Thank you for the picture, look great. The White indices are definitely lumed, you can see it...it's a keeper 

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Is that the finished bezel on the white model? It doesn't look like ceramic insert, the texture looks metallic.
I also don't see the lume in the pic above. Looks like black cut out markers in the bezel that are not filled.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ck1109 said:


> Is that the finished bezel on the white model? It doesn't look like ceramic insert, the texture looks metallic.
> I also don't see the lume in the pic above. Looks like black cut out markers in the bezel that are not filled.


Looks like dial indices are lumed but bezel markers are not. Hopefully that's not the final version of the bezel though.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

The white dial and bezel has an extreme proximity to an Rolex Explorer II (minus the GMT). I like it, different than the blue and black versions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd like to see white one with black bezel. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

The black bezel on white is not going to happen unless you buy both watches a perform a bezel swap according to Facebook. 

Have tropik owners been OK with the Miyota movement? Specifically the noise factor.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

thebuzz said:


> Have tropik owners been OK with the Miyota movement? Specifically the noise factor.


I loved the look of the watch, but the noise and more annoying wiggling watch on the wrist made me get rid of mine. The rotor doesn't just rotate, it does some high speed spinning.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I assume the movement issue isn't unique to this watch?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> I loved the look of the watch, but the noise and more annoying wiggling watch on the wrist made me get rid of mine. The rotor doesn't just rotate, it does some high speed spinning.


What of this wiggling?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I have a Obris Morgan Explorer with the 9015, the "noise" of the rotor don't bother me at all.. Sometimes I actually try to give it a good spin.. Cause I moves a lot more than the movement in my skx007..

On topic.. The white tropik looks cool.. Would rather it had a white bezel though.. 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

thebuzz said:


> Have tropik owners been OK with the Miyota movement? Specifically the noise factor.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm fine with it, my other watches don't do it....but I only notice it a couple times a day.

It only does it with fast hand movements, like swinging a golf club...or backhanding a small child 

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree that either a matching white bezel, or the black bezel, would have looked better on this model. 

I'm waiting for Delfin and would love a white dial, black bezel version of that.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> What of this wiggling?


You're right, it was a full on shake.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> I agree that either a matching white bezel, or the black bezel, would have looked better on this model.
> 
> I'm waiting for Delfin and would love a white dial, black bezel version of that.


I can't wait for the delfin!!!!... i have been waiting for a long time... perhaps it will go on sale early next, although Jason has posted that it may be ready this July (July is coming to an end shortly)....



Cannonball said:


> You're right, it was a full on shake.


I've never experienced any major issues with the miyota movements, although the 8215 is apparently noisy and has a bit of a "stutter" apparently.

The 9015 rotor apparently only spins in one direction... I think that is the issue that you may be experiencing...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

9015 rotor spins both ways but only charges one direction. It free spins the other direction which is what people feel / hear.
Its definately noticable on wrist and sometimes to others when a hard, sudden movement gets it going.
9015 is otherwise a great movement - I love the look of the white dialed tropic and wont be detered by the movement.

I'm wondering what strap it will ship with?
Will the bracelet be additional?
SS bezel looks great to me.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

I used to hear the rotor more on my Lum-Tec M50 than I do on the Tropik. The M50 was a bigger watch too. It never really bothered me, I got rid of the M50 because it was too big.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

freight dog said:


> I used to hear the rotor more on my Lum-Tec M50 than I do on the Tropik. The M50 was a bigger watch too. It never really bothered me, I got rid of the M50 because it was too big.


Yeah rotor noise doesn't bother me at all. In fact I like having a visceral reminder that I have something mechanical on my wrist.

It's a bigger deal for me if the watch was ugly or didn't fit right.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

matthew P said:


> 9015 rotor spins both ways but only charges one direction. It free spins the other direction which is what people feel / hear.
> Its definately noticable on wrist and sometimes to others when a hard, sudden movement gets it going.
> 9015 is otherwise a great movement - I love the look of the white dialed tropic and wont be detered by the movement.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the bracelet would be included seems abit bad to pay extra for a bracelet that goes with a watch,
I'm not really a bracelet guy the ones I have on the Laguna and smiths prs 68 are unused but I would not want to have them,
when you think the Laguna came with bracelet and a isofrane....


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes I would also prefer him to include the bracelets with the watches as a package and adjust the price if necessary. 


Monkeynuts said:


> Hopefully the bracelet would be included seems abit bad to pay extra for a bracelet that goes with a watch,
> I'm not really a bracelet guy the ones I have on the Laguna and smiths prs 68 are unused but I would not want to have them,
> when you think the Laguna came with bracelet and a isofrane....


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow. A white dial Tropik. Gimme!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Monkey and Prime.... Personally I think I would strap a vintage tan leather ammo strap to this one.... the white face and SS case/bezel would look fantastic I think.
I personally would prefer not buying with the bracelet included because, to me my MM300 lives on bracelet and thats enough.
I ask because the Tropic shipped with the very unique shark skin leather strap. Black or blue depending on the face?
Ive yet to see any mention of a leather strap, I think the black shark skin would look strange but a brown leather , in my opinion , would be a great choice.
Personally I see the SS bracelet being the safe choice to match the case/bezel - but Jason hasnt always taken the safe choice which make me curious.
All useless speculation, but its a good looking watch, I will be following the launch.....and looking for more pics / the hands dont seem as dark as the render which to me looks good.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I've still got the Halios navy Nato on my Tropik. It's just great.










I really do want to get the bracelet though. Need to know when it is coming out :S

I like the rotor noise. I drive a manual gearbox car and every time I change gears the rotor goes freewheeling and it can be heard. It's a bit weird at first but you soon grow to like and appreciate it. Such an easy movement to wind even if it's in one direction.

I know the reserve is some 42 hours but once my watch gets close to that limit I notice it still carries on ticking but the accuracy slows down. Normal accuracy with the winder with power in there is +2.5s a day. The last 2 days I've been off work and doing stuff around the house mostly so haven't worn the watch. This morning it was about 30 minutes behind although still ticking away so it seems the accuracy drops into the minus as the reserve levels approach empty.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

mrk said:


> I've still got the Halios navy Nato on my Tropik. It's just great.
> 
> I really do want to get the bracelet though. Need to know when it is coming out :S
> 
> ...


Great photo! Captures one of the nice shades of the Tropik. Man, I'm with you on the "ready for bracelet"! The watch is sitting in the box just begging to adorn some metal. It's gonna look so sharp!

I'm so impressed with what keen sense of hearing some have. Crazy good! I only hear watch mechanisms if I sleep with a watch on, and my wrist near the pillow.

Mine arrived running -20sec a day. I think it's getting better, but it's not been in rotation for a while. Still love the watch! But now I want the bracelet  Jason!!!!! ;-)

RD


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I'm just waiting for the hearing downfall lol. Turned 30 in December so I guess it's not long now...

My favourite photos of the SS Blue has to be one of these two I shot recently, I feel it shows off what makes the Tropik stand out most, the blue shade and the blue lume


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Halios update from Yesterday.

Good news: the Tropik SS bracelets are DONE!

Bad news: I am leaving for travels until September 8th before I'll have a chance to ship them. 

Can you folks wait, like, 3 - 4 more weeks? Pretty please?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

The people waiting for the Delphin might have to hang on until Christmas at this rate.


----------



## Strog (Aug 24, 2013)

Steppy said:


> The people waiting for the Delphin might have to hang on until Christmas at this rate.


Now everyone knows what to get me for Christmas. b-)


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Strog said:


> Now everyone knows what to get me for Christmas. b-)


That's a relief! I've been having a tough time deciding what to get you.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> That's a relief! I've been having a tough time deciding what to get you.


Hop, are you Santa ?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Bwana1 said:


> Hop, are you Santa ?


 Yes, just not for dudes.....


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Replacement ceramic bezel arrived today, you can see the original one on the right where the lume isn't as heavy on the zero numbers especially on 20, 40 and 50. The new one is how it should be and how I've seen every other blue Tropik in online photos. As usual I just had a lemon bezel.

All sorted now though


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

For all you Halios owners.

Taken from Facebook

You'll be able to order your Tropik SS bracelet on our website starting at 8AM on Friday, Pacific (Vancouver, Canada) time.
The price will be USD$70, shipped via regular airmail. Ship date will be September 20th.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Yup ordered mine from the EU store earlier today. €70 with the PayPal surcharge.


----------



## tdk (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone have pics of the bracelet clasp?


----------



## a tired smile (Feb 5, 2012)

Did anyone get any kind of shipment confirmation about the bracelet yet? According to the website, it says they would ship on 9/20.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Not yet. I ordered one on 9/5 I think. I was hoping it would be on the way by now. Hopefully this week.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

It should be this week. I ordered from the EU store and Stephan said EU shipping will be faster for me and shipping time would be the same as the Vancouver store. I'm expecting mine imminently.


----------



## a tired smile (Feb 5, 2012)

Update from Jason:

_"Tropik bracelets begin shipping this week. They're going out via regular airmail without tracking (express + tracking would be almost half the cost of the bracelet).
And a reminder: if you're waiting on the next batch of Tropiks, you can purchase your bracelet with your watch (estimate: available in 4 weeks) - no need to order a bracelet separately now."_


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Good news. I can't wait.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I saw last night that the Delfin is now available for ordering for late October deliveries. 

I love the Halios brand, and I'm sure the quality of the Delfin and service from Jason will be stellar, but I will pass on this model. It's beautiful, but I'm not a fan of crown guards, nor its relatively large size...

I look forward to seeing live pics, and other WIS's reactions by Halloween b-)...


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

My Tropik SS bracelet came in today. Need to put it on the watch and size it.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

I hope it has a white ceramic bezel. That would win me over the black.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> I hope it has a white ceramic bezel. That would win me over the black.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1667730


Whoa! I want this!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, the white dial looks awesome.



Cannonball said:


> I hope it has a white ceramic bezel. That would win me over the black.


The bezel is going to be stainless, like in the photo.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone else disappointed with the quality of the SS bracelet? The endlink fitment is pretty off and everything feels light and rattley. Links seem to bind up as well.

I have a Bluering and Laguna and the bracelets are far better.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Add to that I've found five of the screws are cross threaded and won't come out.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

3pointross said:


> Anyone else disappointed with the quality of the SS bracelet? The endlink fitment is pretty off and everything feels light and rattley. Links seem to bind up as well.


i'm also disappointed with the quality, and i agree regarding the light feel and the rattles. One of my endlinks had a very slight gap (look at the picture on the previous page of the white Tropik and you can see the slight gaps in the corners of the endlinks) and the other was not flush with the case, and i had a little bit of a hard time getting the spring bars to fit properly. mine also binds at the links closest to the endlinks.

if you have a wrist that is smaller than mine, which is 6.25 to 6.5 inches, this bracelet will not work for you. i took off all links and was on the second to smallest micro adjust and it fit, but then the clasp was a little bit off center on my wrist. another minor issue for me is that the brushing on the case of the watch goes around the case (circular) whereas the bracelet brushing runs parallel with the bracelet (i'm not sure if i have seen any that are different), so the bracelet and case brushing don't quite match which makes it seem like they were not made for each other IMO. i was hoping for it to be of better quality to match the watch, which i think is a high quality micro, especially after waiting so long.

i ended up taking it off, and sticking with the sharkskin. i am used to it, and have grown to like that strap a lot. it still gets a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Rocket11 (May 11, 2013)

Received my bracelet today. Couldn't install one spring bar due to burr in link hole. Had to drill it out. Two links have stripped screws. End links do not fit well. Rattles. Not worth the wait and money.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Bummed to hear about the bracelet, is it the same as the one the delfin will come on? I'd rather just get a leather strap vs a crummy bracelet


----------



## paipanic (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm pulling my hair out reading about these issues. The only thing I can say is I am very sorry, for the disappointment of receiving something that fails to meet expectations, especially after such a long wait.

The primary reason for the delay was the fit of the endlink due to the design of the lugs (super short, very little space). We went through and rejected countless prototypes, and this version was the one I decided to take into production. We could not perfectly match the curve of the case and lugs, so there is that tiny dip at the corners. 




The stripped screws and the obstructed holes...that's just bush league. I have to put a measure of trust in my suppliers, but I should have checked before mailing them. 






I also made a deliberate decision to reduce the weight of the bracelet to increase wearability. I'm certainly not dismissing the concerns that it feels "rattly" or "too light", but for what it's worth, is solid steel and we did not compromise on the material quality in any way.




I'm always bummed in the most profound sense of the word when I read that someone thinks my stuff sucks. You guys that have had these issues: please get in touch! We've gotta try to make it right...if I've had a hand in ruining this most pleasurable of pursuits for you, then I've failed miserably.








Jason - HALIOS (excuse any weird formatting or errors; typing on a cell)


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Kind of disappointing reading some of the comments regarding the bracelet, I'm waiting for mine to arrive and was under the impression it was going to be equal to what I have on my Laguna quality wise , I was on the fence about purchasing this as I really like the sharkskin strap, I guess if I had held off and read these comments I would have passed, I'll add my take on the bracelet when it arrives (Australia) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thuggee said:


> Kind of disappointing reading some of the comments regarding the bracelet, I'm waiting for mine to arrive and was under the impression it was going to be equal to what I have on my Laguna quality wise , I was on the fence about purchasing this as I really like the sharkskin strap, I guess if I had held off and read these comments I would have passed, I'll add my take on the bracelet when it arrives (Australia)


Good news is Jason will take care of any issues best he can.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree that The end links don't fit. I struggled for 30 minutes to get them on the watch, and one is crooked and the spring bars are likely bent. 
The watch is still awesome and I am not going to let this take anything away from Halios watches. I believe the products are great and the company is top notch. I will buy another Halios in the future for sure. The tropik is probably a watch where the bracelet was not meant to be.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nolander said:


> The watch is still awesome and I am not going to let this take anything away from Halios watches. I believe the products are great and the company is top notch. I will buy another Halios in the future for sure. The tropik is probably a watch where the bracelet was not meant to be.


+1

If any honest person wants to try out the bracelet on their watch shoot me a PM.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Jason got ahold of me and is going to fix my screw issues. The bracelet looks awesome and examining it closer most of the rattle is from the clasp. I'll probably buy an aftermarket one from strap code and see if that helps.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

Nolander said:


> I agree that The end links don't fit. I struggled for 30 minutes to get them on the watch, and one is crooked and the spring bars are likely bent.
> The watch is still awesome and I am not going to let this take anything away from Halios watches. I believe the products are great and the company is top notch. I will buy another Halios in the future for sure. The tropik is probably a watch where the bracelet was not meant to be.


 I had the same problem, end links don't fit correctly making it very frustrating to get on either my blue or black Tropik. I finally went back to my straps and stuck my 2 braclets in my strap box. Maybe I will try again over the weekend.


----------



## paipanic (Oct 23, 2007)

Gents, I have to wade in again -
I do not think it is fair to say that the endlinks don't fit. Tight tolerance, yes, but they do fit. If you're having trouble fitting them, send them to me and I will mount it for you, shipping both ways on me. Email will do the trick.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

paipanic said:


> I'm pulling my hair out reading about these issues. The only thing I can say is I am very sorry, for the disappointment of receiving something that fails to meet expectations, especially after such a long wait.
> 
> The primary reason for the delay was the fit of the endlink due to the design of the lugs (super short, very little space). We went through and rejected countless prototypes, and this version was the one I decided to take into production. We could not perfectly match the curve of the case and lugs, so there is that tiny dip at the corners.
> 
> ...


That makes me want to buy a halios.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

poison said:


> That makes me want to buy a halios.


Indeed! I have a Bluering and a Laguna, and I cannot wait to receive my Delfin. It's this commitment to customer satisfaction (not to mention the awesome products) that will keep me coming back for more Halios products in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

paipanic said:


> Gents, I have to wade in again -
> I do not think it is fair to say that the endlinks don't fit. Tight tolerance, yes, but they do fit. If you're having trouble fitting them, send them to me and I will mount it for you, shipping both ways on me. Email will do the trick.


After closer inspection one of the endlinks had a burr, fixed.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Skaface199 said:


> Indeed! I have a Bluering and a Laguna, and I cannot wait to receive my Delfin. It's this commitment to customer satisfaction (not to mention the awesome products) that will keep me coming back for more Halios products in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Want to sell me your bluering?


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

poison said:


> Want to sell me your bluering?


Hehe, not at this time.  I enjoy having it around! I've noticed it's been awhile since I've seen any pop up on the sales forums.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Skaface199 said:


> Hehe, not at this time.  I enjoy having it around! I've noticed it's been awhile since I've seen any pop up on the sales forums.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed it has, hence the question. What if I get you drunk, then ask?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

poison said:


> Indeed it has, hence the question. What if I get you drunk, then ask?


get a room.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Sean779 said:


> get a room.


In on bluering tryst?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

poison said:


> In on bluering tryst?


That's right sir, bluering room 430, where many bluerings have been transacted successfully from their owners.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

YESSS!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Nate you could've had one of my Bluering if only the timing was right... 

I still think Jason should do a newer take on the Bluering.... Maybe call it the Blackring or Redring.... possibly Herring? 😃😄😅😆


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bracelet installed! Yippee!!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Have mailed Jason about my end links too. As I said in the message I'm 90% pleased with the bracelet, it's about the same weight as my 19mm Longines HydroConquest bracelet (the Tropik one is thinner hence the similar weight). My issue was as some above, the end links being way to difficult to install and I ended up forcing one end of the pins in and pushing the end out into the lug hole. Also slightly scratched the underside of the lug doing this.

At first thought it might have just been a tight fit and not a QC issue but now having read the comments it seems it is a QC issue.

2 of my normal links had threaded screw holes too, the screws basically are push pins but luckily as I needed to remove 4x links to get the size right this isn't an issue for me as those links remain in the box.

I've installed many bracelets over the years and this has by far taken the most time and effort


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys, I also agree it's a tight fit. But the snug look kept the bracelet look more part of the watch. Have you tried switching the end links? I had trouble with the first end link so I switched to the second one and it fit well. The first end link then fit well on the other side of the watch. Don't ask me why but it worked for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This type of issue is why other companies like Damasko won't sell just the bracelet. Granted Damasko has hand-finished lugs with more variation and a different reason for doing so specifically, but the logic and end result is the same. Tight tolerances make for a tough fit after the fact.

If I was buying the Tropik bracelet, I'd be happy with the tight fit and just let Jason handle it if the fit isn't perfect.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Et209 said:


> Hi guys, I also agree it's a tight fit. But the snug look kept the bracelet look more part of the watch. Have you tried switching the end links? I had trouble with the first end link so I switched to the second one and it fit well. The first end link then fit well on the other side of the watch. Don't ask me why but it worked for me.


Actually makes perfect sense and worth a try.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

one of my end links went on easily, the other was a ...... but it's on. i can be a little hamfisted when doing bracelets, so i figured it was just me, but maybe for a change it wasn't.

i may try swapping which end link is on which set of lugs next time i switch out straps/bracelet. but for now, the bracelet is staying on. the tropik wears nicely on the bracelet.


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice of Jason to be attentive here. Def looking forward to the delfin! Seamaster end links are also really tough at first. Perhaps similar situation here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Any tips to get the bracelet on? mine arrived today, the end links just don't fit with the supplied spring bars, I've tried switching the end links around still no good either my holes in the end links need to be drilled out further or there is some other trick to make it fit ( don't really fancy the drilling route), I dare say Jason is going to get a lot of emails about this and I haven't even tried resizing the bracelet yet, I assume these are screws and not split pins???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

poor Jason, poor you guys.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I think he should've tried using folded endlinks instead. Easier to fit. Pretty much look the same.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Ok a update after much patience and wriggling I have managed to make the bracelet fit, it's a bloody tight fit and patience is required but it does fit, certainly one of the hardest bracelets I have had to fit onto a watch, sizing the bracelet is another story, a few of my screws were threaded, hasn't stopped me sizing my bracelet though as I only had to remove 2 links - the bracelet looks great on the watch btw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad many managed to get their end links to fit. Basically, do it slowly and with lots of patience. What I did was try to slip one end link thru first without spring bar to visualise how/what to do. If one end link does not fit, perhaps switch to the other one and try again. Stay positive, once you get it on, you will realize that this snug fit does compliment the whole look. Loose fit will only "cheapen" the overall. I suppose ultimately if you really really can't get your end links to fit; then do drop Jason an email, I am sure he will more than help to sort things out. Good luck!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Having worn this a few days now I feel I can chime in some feedback.

The bracelet doesn't feel as premium as my Longines bracelet especially in the clasp section. The stainless steel grade is just better on the Longines as is the machining. The steel grade difference is there between case and bracelet too. The Tropik's casing steel is finished to a higher quality than the bracelet. It's ever so slight but under certain lighting you can tell by the glimmering and surface reflections.

I didn't expect it to match it though considering the Longines package cost over £300 more.

I also found the bracelet links snagged a few hairs every now and than, the Longines bracelet has never snagged a hair in all the years/months of wearing it.

The sizing is very nice, better fine tuning than the Longines thanks to having an extra set of holes on the clasp to fine tune with.

Under strong lighting the steel finish of the bracelet is ever so slightly warmer in tone than the watch casing itself. You'll only notice this up close and under daylight conditions if even that. I only notice it because my eyes are adapted to noticing slight colour variations from my photography work.

*Over all for £63 there's not much to complain about. You get the money's worth and it smartens up an otherwise superb watch itself.* I think though for me personally, given the few quirks mentioned, I will enjoy wearing my HydroConquest more as it just feels more "at home" on the wrist with that amazingly comfortable bracelet and ratchety noise as the links kink back and forth with a chunky clunk whereas the Halios bracelet sounds lighter and more metallic - Though not by much.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's my observations on the "rattle-gate":

Seems like the actual rattling comes more from behind the clasp. Some rattle comes from the supposed divers suit extension link and the part it connects to rest of the bracelet; Seems like there are more moving parts in the diver's extension link than compared to the Holotype or bluering bracelets.

Honestly, the bluering bracelet also rattles slightly but less than the tropik.

However, I can't deny the tropik looks good on the bracelet. The rattling is really very minor IMHO. I usually wear my bracelet pretty tight nowadays so hardly any rattle and movement.

For those who wants to know more; Here's pixs of Holotype, bluering, tropik and lastly a OEM mesh without divers extension. The mesh and the Holotype do not rattle.

Tropik


Bluering


Holotype


OEM mesh


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I got the bracelet today, so finally I am going to wear my blue Tropik more... because it screams for a bracelet from my point of view. It got almost no wrist time since now.
I have to defense it here, honestly! I have handled and manipulated (installed and uninstalled) maybe 20 bracelets (I am an ISO guy mostly so have no too much experiences here like with other straps) and I spend no more than 2 minutes with that one. I have no threated screws at all. End links fit perfectly... again - perfectly! The machining is pretty much the same as pieces from f.e. Armida or Helson.

The design is really original and the best for me - comparing with factory models from other micros.

Minus is the wait... but it worth for me!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Great that you guys got it to fit. I remember my Anonimo being quite terrible in fitting as well. Broke and bent a couple of screw bars as well.

At least the Tropik uses springbars. Should make it slightly easier.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I'm going back to the Halios/Dievas navy Nato. Just feel the blue Tropik fits in with the blue Nato better on my wrist. To me it feels more like a classic tool diver more with the Nato than with the bracelet. I'll keep the bracelet in the box for when I move the watch on and upgrade to something else 

I actually did think about selling the watch and putting funds toward a Tudor diver but having had second thoughts I will keep the Tropik - Sensible choice and all


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just got the bracelet from Jason. I received no email confirmation that my order was received or that the bracelet shipped. That said, after a few days I sent Jason a message via Facebook and got an instant response that my bracelet had been shipped. And indeed here it is, just a week later. It's a different type of customer service than we've been trained to expect from faceless corporations; some will appreciate it, others hate it.

This is undoubtedly a difficult bracelet to fit. I've fit bracelets ranging in quality from Seiko and Orient hollow-ends to a number of competitors in the Halios price range: Squale, Longines, Benarus, Glycine, Christopher Ward. This was the only bracelet I've ever had difficult installing. That said, it took me five minutes instead of twenty seconds. Fortunately, my endlinks fit without issue between the lugs. The difficult I had was in getting the springbars far enough down to seat. The bracelet would look like it was attached, but the slightest pressure would push the springbar out. When I realized that was the problem, I got the endlinks in place and then used the forked end of my Bergeon to apply extra pressure to the springbar itself. Just a little extra push and in they went.

For those newer to bracelet installation, I'd highly recommend separating the two sides at the micro-adjustments on the clasp before installing. This always makes bracelet installation easier, but it was absolutely necessary in this case.

Quality wise, I'd say the price is right if the bracelet works as advertised. $70 is about 1/3 less than a Yobokies or wjean bracelet will cost, and I think it's fair to say this feels about 1/3 cheaper. A big step up on the stock bracelets that come on the Orients and Seikos of the world but not in the same ballpark as Benarus or Squale, for example. This may in part be my bias toward more "solid" feeling bracelets and I understand Jason was going for something lighter, which gives some folks (myself included) a less than favorable first impression. I had to remove five links to fit my 7" wrist. I did encounter one screw that just spun in place and had to be removed by insert a link remover in the other side while turning the screw. This, obviously, is a ding on the sense of quality we all expect from Halios.

That said, for the price, I think this is a quality bracelet and a great companion to the Tropik SS, absent the manufacturing defects (notably the spinning screws and endlink issues others have described). The differences in finishing that others have noted are not obvious to me, which doesn't mean they aren't there, but they at least don't bother me. I only hear a rattling noise if I shake my wrist with the express purpose of making a rattling noise. The watch feels nicely weighted on the bracelet, the 4 micro-adjustment options left me with a great fit, and the beveling of the bracelet links is unique in my collection. The bracelet manages to keep the Tropik SS right in that same lovely dressy-diver spot it so nicely held, which I think is an overlooked accomplishment, as it would have been easy for the bracelet to have been too dressy, losing the diver aspect, or too tool-oriented, clashing with the minimalist elegance of the Tropik SS. If this were an exam, I'd give the bracelet a B-. As it is, I'll just leave a few photos.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

uvalaw2005 said:


> And indeed here it is, just a week later. It's a different type of customer service than we've been trained to expect from faceless corporations; some will appreciate it, others hate it.


Why would others than masochists hate it??

(Never mind, I assumed you were talking about the customer service rather than the bracelet.) Actually your fault not mine.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Sean779 said:


> Why would others than masochists hate it??
> 
> (Never mind, I assumed you were talking about the customer service rather than the bracelet.) Actually your fault not mine.


I was talking about the customer service. Some folks would find it very bothersome not to get even an email acknowledgment from a company when placing an order. There's a lot of criticism of some of the Chinese companies over in the affordables forum on this topic. On the other hand, you can't beat the immediate response when I made an inquiry. Like I said, it's a different kind of customer service. You don't get the regularity/routine you might expect from bigger companies, but you get much better personal attention. I think reasonable folks might disagree about what they prefer.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I was talking about the customer service. Some folks would find it very bothersome not to get even an email acknowledgment from a company when placing an order. There's a lot of criticism of some of the Chinese companies over in the affordables forum on this topic. On the other hand, you can't beat the immediate response when I made an inquiry. Like I said, it's a different kind of customer service. You don't get the regularity/routine you might expect from bigger companies, but you get much better personal attention. I think reasonable folks might disagree about what they prefer.


I don't know what you're complaining about.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Sean779 said:


> I don't know what you're complaining about.


I'm not complaining, I'm perfectly satisfied. I'm warning people not to expect an acknowledgement of their order. I sent Halios $70. I got no email confirming the order or the shipment. That's pretty unusual in the world of internet commerce. A week later the bracelet arrived. No big deal, particularly since Jason was responsive on Facebook, but some people like confirmation that a company has received their money and is processing their order and not everyone knows to go to a Facebook page to send a message. Jason is running a small operation at a busy time, so it's perfectly understandable, but I thought it was worthy of note. It is not worthy of repeated iterations, so perhaps we can just leave it at that.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I'm not complaining, I'm perfectly satisfied. I'm warning people not to expect an acknowledgement of their order. I sent Halios $70. I got no email confirming the order or the shipment. That's pretty unusual in the world of internet commerce. A week later the bracelet arrived. No big deal, particularly since Jason was responsive on Facebook, but some people like confirmation that a company has received their money and is processing their order and not everyone knows to go to a Facebook page to send a message. Jason is running a small operation at a busy time, so it's perfectly understandable, but I thought it was worthy of note. It is not worthy of repeated iterations, so perhaps we can just leave it at that.


ok


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I'm not complaining, I'm perfectly satisfied. I'm warning people not to expect an acknowledgement of their order. I sent Halios $70. I got no email confirming the order or the shipment. That's pretty unusual in the world of internet commerce. A week later the bracelet arrived. No big deal, particularly since Jason was responsive on Facebook, but some people like confirmation that a company has received their money and is processing their order and not everyone knows to go to a Facebook page to send a message. Jason is running a small operation at a busy time, so it's perfectly understandable, but I thought it was worthy of note. It is not worthy of repeated iterations, so perhaps we can just leave it at that.


and to be a bit more expansive, I agree with you, and Jason should take note.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Got the new Halios straps and am quite happy. Really like the ones that came with the bronze tropik. Jason changed strap suppliers so nice to see for $55 shipped a good quality strap with his great buckle. Pics aren't good but take my word for it


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

I am certainly hoping the new batch of Tropik SS come with the bracelet attached. Can anyone comment on the weight of the watch on bracelet? Compare it to a SKX007 (medium weight) or maybe an Orient Mako (heavier). And is everyone happy with purchase/quality. Thanks.


----------



## Baguette (Dec 5, 2014)

Yannarelly said:


> I am certainly hoping the new batch of Tropik SS come with the bracelet attached. Can anyone comment on the weight of the watch on bracelet? Compare it to a SKX007 (medium weight) or maybe an Orient Mako (heavier). And is everyone happy with purchase/quality. Thanks.


It's definitely a little heavier and substantial than the SKX007 bracelet; but not as bad as the Mako.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> Got the new Halios straps and am quite happy. Really like the ones that came with the bronze tropik. Jason changed strap suppliers so nice to see for $55 shipped a good quality strap with his great buckle. Pics aren't good but take my word for it


You're making me miss my Laguna...


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Tropic in its bracelet


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

will or has Jason/Halios mentioned anything recently about the 2016-2017 collection having a re-run of Puck 2.0?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Last I heard, was that he was going to do a reissue of the original puck with a new dial and probably a different movement sooner. Puck 2.0 was still a ways out.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Damn that's a good looking watch.


----------



## albinati (Jun 4, 2011)

+1


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would love a new puck to be reissued, but that tropic with a bracelet is a great all around watch as well. It's a great time to be a dive watch enthusiast, so many great options.


----------

